# Tour de France 2015 - may contain nuts and SPOILERS



## rich p (16 Jun 2015)

Start speculating, accusing and disagreeing ...
Froome for the win?


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jun 2015)

After his last couple of performances I'd go with Froome,baring any accidents or crashes if he can stay upright I think it's his.Fingers crossed !


----------



## smutchin (16 Jun 2015)

Astana to take the top four places.

In this order:
Nibali
Fuglsang
Gruzdev (cementing his podium spot after a Lance-style solo break up Alpe d'Huez)
Agnoli


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2015)

Sorry, Rich, but I have a gut feeling for Contador. 

I bet he'll be in your fantasy team, as well!


----------



## RobNewcastle (16 Jun 2015)

Great idea!

I'll briefly introduce myself to the forum too. I'm Rob just completed a physiotherapy degree having moved back from London to study. Been watching the tour since 1989 and the Giro since the mid 2000s.

Love watching cycling but ironically I don't even own a bike! :-/ I'm a runner and fell runner mainly these days. Considering getting a bike fairly soon though, think that needs sorting.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2015)

I'm a reluctant fan of Beefy Bert as it's hard not to admire his racing style and tactical acumen, so part of me hopes he'll do it whilst the demon on my shoulder, who looks a bit like Marmion, yells at me he can't be trusted. On the other hand it's a huge ask against Nibbles et al, not to mention Astana, who probably have someone we've never heard of waiting to win it.


----------



## RobNewcastle (16 Jun 2015)

Assuming everyone makes it unscathed to the mountains I think it's going to come down to between Quintana and Froome. I just think fatigue will get the better of Contador vs other superior climbers deep in the 3rd week of the tour with the Giro in his legs. If anyone can do the double though it's Contador.


----------



## Dayvo (16 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> If anyone can do the double though it's Contador.



Yeah, winning the Giro helps to make that possible! He is the _only_ double contender. 

Welcome to CC, Rob. Pi$$ taking an' all.


----------



## Donger (16 Jun 2015)

Froome _did_ look very strong, the way he finished the last 2 stages of the Dauphine. Team Sky were pretty average in the team time trial though. Hopefully that was because it wasn't their full A team, and their full squad will be better than that in le Tour...... They _need_ to be, because there is no worthwhile individual time trial this year for Froome to make the lost time back up, so he can't afford to give away 50 seconds.
Bring it on!


----------



## tug benson (16 Jun 2015)

Bertie will not do the double, I think the Giro has took to much out of him, it was a lot tougher on him than maybe the expected, Astana going bonkers didn't help him, they cracked him on the final mountain stage and he will face much tougher guys than he did in the Giro...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jun 2015)

It's really hard to tell how good Quintana is going to be. I'm not convinced that Contador's double/triple ambitions are feasible but let's see. Froome seems to be coming into form again at the right time. Nibali... will be battling for a podium place alongside Van Gardaren, S. Yates, Bardet, Kwiatkowski et al. I think his experience will tell over the younger riders, but he'll end up in 4th unless one or more of the Top 3 favourites meets with an unfortunate accident or illness.


----------



## rich p (16 Jun 2015)

The lack of racing and any kind of form slightly bothers me about Quintana. It will be interesting to see how he goes at the Route du Sud.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> The lack of racing and any kind of form slightly bothers me about Quintana. It will be interesting to see how he goes at the Route du Sud.


They've been keeping him nice and safe in bubble wrap for most of the spring. Hopefully he won't crash out again like the Vuelta last year.


----------



## RobNewcastle (16 Jun 2015)

How come Quintana skipped the tour of Switzerland in favour of Route du Sud?


----------



## matiz (16 Jun 2015)

I'm backing Quintana to win and Teejay on the podium


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Jun 2015)

Froome is 2/1 fave with the bookies..
I'm thinking accident free, maybe but my head says Quintana.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> How come Quintana skipped the tour of Switzerland in favour of Route du Sud?



Further away from UCI hq? 

(Just to be absolutely clear, that's a joke.)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jun 2015)

Pip Gilbert not riding the Tour
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...-de-france-amid-conflicting-statements_374023


----------



## tug benson (16 Jun 2015)

Is Kittel going to be fit for Le Tour?


----------



## smutchin (16 Jun 2015)

In all seriousness though, Quintana is a real dark horse. And he probably wants to keep it that way, hence choosing the lower profile race. Will be interesting to see his form. 

I'm not ruling out Nibali. He's a born racer and will probably go at the Tour in the same way he did last year - attack from the start and put everyone else on the back foot. 

I'd love to see Sky take the race to him. The way G rode on the cobbles to chase him down was one of the highlights of last year's Tour for me. Maybe Sky could launch a pre-emptive strike on stage 4, using G and Stannard to do a number on Astana. 

Stage 3 is going to be very interesting too - finishing on the Mur de Huy.


----------



## RobNewcastle (16 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Further away from UCI hq?
> 
> (Just to be absolutely clear, that's a joke.)



Lol

I'm going with Froome assuming he can stay upright in the first week. He can climb with the absolute best, has awesome powers of recovery and I think there'll be the added determination to win it agin this year after last years crashathon. Clearly the tour as with any 3 week race is hugely unpredictable but im going for Froome. I can see him laying it down on Plateau de Beille.


----------



## coffeejo (16 Jun 2015)

Did I imagine it or did I recently read something about Cav wanting to go for the Green Jersey this year?


----------



## Bianchi boy (16 Jun 2015)

Peter Sagan, But Gary imlach should be there to the finish


----------



## Bollo (16 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Further away from UCI hq?
> 
> (Just to be absolutely clear, that's a joke.)


Funnily enough, that exact subject came up during my Monday night mates ride. There's a bit of me that would like to see Quintana take it, but it's an open race this year.
I'll be at Utrecht with 2 kilos of telephoto lens. Watch out Bertie!


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> Love watching cycling but ironically I don't even own a bike!.



That's just..like..so wrong.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jun 2015)

Geraint Thomas for the Vuelta..oops wrong Grande Tour (well, I just wanted to sneak it in).

Froome for the win, Contador 2nd. Quintana 3rd. Top 10 for Simon Yates.


----------



## Crackle (16 Jun 2015)

The first week could spell the most trouble for Froome and Quintana and, in the nicest possible way, I hope it does but without any spills for them.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jun 2015)

Quintana ftw and i shall help him by picking Frome, Bertie and Nibbles every day in the punditry predictions.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jun 2015)

Hoping to get out there for some of the stages around Brittany-just the pesky house sale is in the way.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Jun 2015)

I'm keeping my counsel on Quintana until after this weekend and his tilt at Route du Sud. Contador has said he's tired from the Giro so I'm calling büllshít on that right now. He'll be as ready as anyone. Froome showed a glimpse of his immense form at the Dauphine and if he times his peak right he'll be unbeatable I think. As for the defending champion, I struggle to get past the fact he won last year's edition (worthy as he was) with his strongest rivals missing. Same for the Giro the year before. Against Quinno, Conno and Froomo I would be surprised to see him make the podium.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Contador has said he's tired from the Giro so I'm calling büllshít on that right now. He'll be as ready as anyone.



Aye, it's hard to tell what to expect from Contador. He claims he feels a bit poorly or is suddenly struck quadriplegic or something then comes out and bosses the race. Alternatively, he says he's feeling great, as he did before the Giro, then comes out and bosses the race.

I'm going to stick my neck out and say he'll probably boss the race.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jun 2015)

Oh I broke my leg in the Tour, now watch me smash the Vuelta..


----------



## Adam4868 (17 Jun 2015)

With froome saying,"I'm not quite at my best" it looks like he's itching for it ! If everything goes to plan(which is a big ask !) I think he'll take it.


----------



## smutchin (17 Jun 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Oh I broke my leg in the Tour, now watch me smash the Vuelta..



What's Spanish for "It's only a flesh wound"?


----------



## Dayvo (17 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> What's Spanish for "It's only a *flesh* wound"?



Flesh? As in beef?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2015)

Post in thread 'Pedestrian down' by Tin Pot has been reported by jefmcg. Reason given:


> Please close thread for tin pot



Content being reported:


> I can't remember how to close a thread - is it by asking @Moderators ?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2015)

Post in thread 'Pedestrian down' by Tin Pot has been reported by jefmcg. Reason given:


> Please close thread for tin pot



Content being reported:


> I can't remember how to close a thread - is it by asking @Moderators ?


----------



## jefmcg (18 Jun 2015)

Post in thread 'Pedestrian down' by Tin Pot has been reported by jefmcg. Reason given:


> Please close thread for tin pot



Content being reported:


> I can't remember how to close a thread - is it by asking @Moderators ?


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm keeping my counsel on Quintana until after this weekend and his tilt at Route du Sud. Contador has said he's tired from the Giro so I'm calling büllshít on that right now. He'll be as ready as anyone. Froome showed a glimpse of his immense form at the Dauphine and if he times his peak right he'll be unbeatable I think. As for the defending champion, I struggle to get past the fact he won last year's edition (worthy as he was) with his strongest rivals missing. Same for the Giro the year before. Against Quinno, Conno and Froomo I would be surprised to see him make the podium.



Nibali is a pure racer isn't he and I love the way he carves out opportunities a bit like Contador. He looked fantastic on the climbs in the tour last year but then as you mention he didn't have any of the main contenders to go up against. If he drops any of the top 3 on an HC climb putting time into them in the tour this year then he'll confirm himself as pure quality. I just don't think he can respond to a viscious attack form the main 3. Agree we can completely disregard any comments from Contador about fatigue, ha

Watching G Thomas climbing in the tour de Suiss yesterday makes you think I bet there's a few GC contenders who'd like to have him riding for them. He's a massive factor for the TTT, cobbles and clearly now the climbs. I can see him being right up there on some of the big climbs with Poels and Porte for Sky which would be huge for Froome.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> Watching G Thomas climbing in the tour de Suiss yesterday makes you think I bet there's a few GC contenders who'd like to have him riding for them. He's a massive factor for the TTT, cobbles and clearly now the climbs. I can see him being right up there on some of the big climbs with Poels and Porte for Sky which would be huge for Froome.



Poels and Thomas are a fearsome couple of domestiques to have on your side. 

Porte though... It seems really odd that he won't be racing at all before the Tour. Nieve hasn't raced since the Giro either but he's in the Tour de Slovenie this week.


----------



## RobNewcastle (18 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Poels and Thomas are a fearsome couple of domestiques to have on your side.
> 
> Porte though... It seems really odd that he won't be racing at all before the Tour. Nieve hasn't raced since the Giro either but he's in the Tour de Slovenie this week.



I agree you would've thought he'd be over his knocks enoug by now to get back to some racing. I still think he'll end up going to the tour though. Niece or Sergio Henao are other great options for the super steep stuff at the tour.

Telegraph cycling podcast which I always think is a great listen had Luke Rowe down as a highly likely member of the tour team (maybe before he became ill in the Dauphine however).


----------



## roadrash (18 Jun 2015)

dirty bertie says hes feeling tired , yeah im sure we all believe him .
froome looking strong and could hit peak form at the right time and would be difficult to beat .
im curious as to why quintana has kept a low profile , would like to see him go head to head with froome and ( untired ) bertie.


----------



## Hont (18 Jun 2015)

If everyone stays upright I can't see beyond a top four of Froome, Quintana, Nibali and Contador. But that's a big "if" as a) there are cobbles b) it's the Tour. Quintana must be relieved that there are no TTs involving mountain descents, though ;-).

Last time Contador tried the Giro/Tour double he was off the pace, so if he does pull it off I think we can safely assume he's found a new steak supplier.

Interesting that nobody has mentioned Pinot. Podium last year and impressive form in the Tour de Suisse. One wet downhill, though, and he's probably scuppered.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jun 2015)

Hont said:


> Interesting that nobody has mentioned Pinot. Podium last year and impressive form in the Tour de Suisse. One wet downhill, though, and he's probably scuppered.



He's been mentioned, just not in this thread. He's looking in great shape in Switzerland - convincing win on yesterday's stage. I suspect his biggest problem won't be wet descents, though, it'll be the team time trial - signing Steve Morabito may not be enough to make up for the team's deficiencies in that department.


----------



## rich p (18 Jun 2015)

I think, as Richard Strauss once said of himself re composers , that Pinot and Tejay are in the first rank of the second rank. Time is on their side though.


----------



## Hont (18 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> He's been mentioned, just not in this thread.


I think every cyclist in the world has probably been mentioned outside of this thread ;-)


----------



## The Couch (18 Jun 2015)

I am going (or sticking for the people who read my earlier comments in another thread) with Nibali,

The reasons I stick with him:

I'll start with an obvious one: Astana has been looking magnificent so far, so ... together with Froome... he shouldn't have to worry anything about support - if ever needed - in dire situations
He has proven already many times (especially in most recent years) he doesn't do bad GTs: A bit ago... 2010: 3rd in Giro, 1st in Vuelta; 2011: 3rd in Tour; 2012: 3rd in Tour, More recent... 2013: 1st in Giro, 2nd in Vuelta; 2014: 1st in Tour
He didn't had to withdraw out of any of the GTs he did (OK...which is luck, but also partly because he is an excellent "steersman", which makes him the real stand-out to take advantage of cold/rainy weather)
Last year in his build-up to the Tour he didn't really show signs that he would be in great/magnificent form either
He absolutely dominated the '13 Giro and '14 Tour... you can argue the level of competition, however if you can pretty much do whatever you want against the "2nd-tier" competition, you could/would have done good against the "top-contenders" as well
Granted if Contador, Froome and Quintana (maybe even Pinot?) are all in top-form, each of them can win it.. and I hope it's going to be a spectacle to watch


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2015)




----------



## raindog (18 Jun 2015)

and here's the full programme as a pdf file
https://www.wetransfer.com/download...19d24677455e098da8a5a2c420150614180120/f819d9


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> and here's the full programme as a pdf file
> https://www.wetransfer.com/download...19d24677455e098da8a5a2c420150614180120/f819d9


Are you a Nigerian prince with riches to pass on to me?


----------



## Hont (19 Jun 2015)

The Couch said:


> ... and I hope it's going to be a spectacle to watch


You know what, I kind of hope it isn't that spectacular because that tends to mean it's dirty (see the Giro). I'd rather have some completely shagged out riders struggle across the line in small groups of suffering.


----------



## The Couch (19 Jun 2015)

Hont said:


> You know what, I kind of hope it isn't that spectacular because that tends to mean it's dirty (see the Giro). I'd rather have some completely shagged out riders struggle across the line in small groups of suffering.


I wasn't necessarily referring that they should ride up the mountains like the are just humps in the road.
I was more referring to the fact I hope it's going to be close together, so that it's an interesting fight for the GC

(And on a side-note: I you think the Giro was dirty, why would you expect anything else in the Tour? )


----------



## Hont (19 Jun 2015)

The Couch said:


> I was more referring to the fact I hope it's going to be close together, so that it's an interesting fight for the GC.


Understood. Amen to that



The Couch said:


> ...you think the Giro was dirty, why would you expect anything else in the Tour? )


 Call it blind optimism ;-) Although the Tour has a better record at catching people than the other two GTs, so maybe riders will be a bit more wary. I'd certainly rather see riders being caught than a repeat of the Giro.


----------



## sleaver (19 Jun 2015)

As it is easy to get to as I live in the South East, I've been thinking about going to watch the final stage in Paris and making a bit of a weekend of it. Maybe go early Saturday and then come back home after the stage finish. So while it would be a weekend away, it would be a weekend away due to going to watch the finish if that makes sense. 

So apart from the cost, do you think it would be a viable thing to do. Obviously getting there and back for a weekend is, so I mean from the point of being able to watch the end of the stage in a way that would be worthwhile?


----------



## smutchin (19 Jun 2015)

Put it this way: you won't be the only one with that plan...

Everyone I know who has done similar has had a great time. Go for it!


----------



## raindog (20 Jun 2015)

haha 
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci-puts-kibosh-on-team-sky-motorhome-ahead-of-tour-de-france


----------



## RobNewcastle (20 Jun 2015)

What's great about the tour this year is that pretty much all the mountain stages are decisive. The Pyrenees has two summit finishes and the middle mountain stage ends with a cat 3 climb right after the Tourmalet. While in the Alps you've got the finish to Pra Loup, the next day there's a great opportunity for an attack up the Lacet de Montvernier right after the Col du Glandon then the finishes at La Toussuire and Alp D'uez. Should make for some awesome stages. There's also "that" descent into Gap from the Col de Mense before the big Alps Mountain stages begin.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jun 2015)

Wtf is inside that motorhome, Chris Froome's Fortress of Solitude?


----------



## roadrash (20 Jun 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Wtf is inside that motorhome, Chris Froome's Fortress of Solitude?



dirty washing that ritchie porte left behind


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jun 2015)

roadrash said:


> dirty washing that ritchie porte left behind


I wonder how Porte is adjusting to his new accommodation though...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> What's great about the tour this year is that pretty much all the mountain stages are decisive. .



That's good, we might get to watch the climbs on TV if they are all decisive, as @rich p will testify there's no point covering indecisive events.


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> That's good, we might get to watch the climbs on TV if they are all decisive, as @rich p will testify there's no point covering in decisive events.



I thought you only wanted pretty climbs televised


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I thought you only wanted pretty climbs televised


I'd have every km televised and the pre-race build up - and ditch the post-race twitterings


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jun 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Wtf is inside that motorhome...


----------



## rich p (20 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'd have every km televised and the pre-race build up - and ditch the post-race twitterings


Someone once said that stage racing was largely boring and preferred one day Classics. I can't recall who it was, but it's a valid point of view.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Someone once said that stage racing was largely boring and preferred one day Classics. I can't recall who it was, but it's a valid point of view.


some nobber obviously


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jun 2015)

Galibier climb to be cut from stage 20?
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/galibier-expected-to-be-cut-from-tour-de-france-stage-to-lalpe-dhuez


----------



## Louch (21 Jun 2015)

Contadors had a Month since the giro, I don't buy that it will hamper him at the tour. With so many gc contenders it could either be a massive competition between them that makes every stage a mist watch, or an issue with so many teams hosting that we may see mod guys end up hitting the deck, or wearing out their team Mates to the point they aren't making the time cuts


----------



## RobNewcastle (21 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> Contadors had a Month since the giro, I don't buy that it will hamper him at the tour. With so many gc contenders it could either be a massive competition between them that makes every stage a mist watch, or an issue with so many teams hosting that we may see mod guys end up hitting the deck, or wearing out their team Mates to the point they aren't making the time cuts



I think it's very hard to say, getting the recovery right between the Giro and Tour must be extremely difficult and he looked pretty jaded after the 2011 Giro. We'll only know when it all kicks off on the big climbs late in the tour.


----------



## tug benson (21 Jun 2015)

Bertie had a hard Giro, they managed to crack him on that massive last climb they done, when he faces the big guns at Le Tour he will find it even harder, i think he will struggle in the 3rd week of Le Tour...


----------



## Louch (21 Jun 2015)

He wasn't really cracked, they went up faster, and he paced himself up the climb to stay well ahead overall, that's smart riding than just chasing them when he knew he didn't have to win to win overall. 

For all Astanas efforts through that race, he won overall, and we have all seen how well he let's others lead as he sits on their wheel, give him four others to follow, and he will be able to save even more explosive efforts. It will be a war of attrition. Can't wait!


----------



## RobNewcastle (21 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> He wasn't really cracked, they went up faster, and he paced himself up the climb to stay well ahead overall, that's smart riding than just chasing them when he knew he didn't have to win to win overall.
> 
> For all Astanas efforts through that race, he won overall, and we have all seen how well he let's others lead as he sits on their wheel, give him four others to follow, and he will be able to save even more explosive efforts. It will be a war of attrition. Can't wait!



I agree that he wasn't really properly cracked, he was measuring his efforts. But he had to work pretty bloody hard for the win and for that reason I agree that I think he'll find it hard against the other GC contenders and their A teams deep into the tour.


----------



## 400bhp (21 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> I agree that he wasn't really properly cracked, he was measuring his efforts. But he had to work pretty bloody hard for the win and for that reason I agree that I think he'll find it hard against the other GC contenders and their A teams deep into the tour.



And the Saxo team is pretty weak too.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jun 2015)

Sky are looking pretty strong team wise, the pace is going to be relentless.


----------



## RobNewcastle (22 Jun 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Sky are looking pretty strong team wise, the pace is going to be relentless.



Teams are usually announced over this next week aren't they. Interested to see Sky's final 9. I think 5-6 of them will be fairly obvious, but the final few will be interesting (form, tactical etc).


----------



## Hont (22 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'd have every km televised


I hear Eurosport are considering it, but viewers will have to sign a sprint stage disclaimer...

"I accept there will be five hours (which will seem like much, much more) of the commentators pointing out scenic points of interest and discussing yesterday's, tomorrow's and next week's stage with nothing actually happening in the race until the last km. I promise not to post the phrase 'that's five hours of my life I'm never getting back' online nor launch an unprovoked attack on any members of the public just because they happen to look or sound a bit like Carlton Kirby."


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

Hont said:


> I hear Eurosport are considering it, but viewers will have to sign a sprint stage disclaimer...
> 
> "I accept there will be five hours (which will seem like much, much more) of the commentators pointing out scenic points of interest and discussing yesterday's, tomorrow's and next week's stage with nothing actually happening in the race until the last km. I promise not to post the phrase 'that's five hours of my life I'm never getting back' online nor launch an unprovoked attack on any members of the public just because they happen to look or sound a bit like Carlton Kirby."



I'd turn the sound off, obviously. Although the Eurosport Player already has no commentary. So I'd vote for that option - all we need is graphics or a link to official site open alongside for up-to-date info.


----------



## rich p (22 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'd turn the sound off, obviously. Although the Eurosport Player already has no commentary. So I'd vote for that option - all we need is graphics or a link to official site open alongside for up-to-date info.


I'll give you a ring every so often to explain what's going on


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> I'll give you a ring every so often to explain what's going on


You'd just tell be about nobber castles and shite like that.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> You'd just tell be about nobber castles and shite: I'd like that.



Sorted!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Sorted!


I'd never understand his accent. It would be like listening to Boris the Mayor.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'd never understand his accent. It would be like listening to Boris the Mayor.



Qui? Richiepoos?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Qui? Richiepoos?



I'm trying to cultivate a forum persona a bumbling old posh bloke; I just have to create the illusion that he's posh, he more than meets the other parts of being bumbling and old and a bloke.


----------



## Bollo (22 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm trying to cultivate a forum persona a bumbling old posh bloke; I just have to create the illusion that he's posh, he more than meets the other parts of being bumbling and old and a bloke.


I've met Rich and she's nothing like that.


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm trying to cultivate a forum persona a bumbling old posh bloke; I just have to create the illusion that he's posh, he more than meets the other parts of being bumbling and old and a bloke.



But, but, we've met him!!! We KNOW him, FFS!

He hasn't got a chance!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> But, but, we've met him!!! We KNOW him, FFS!
> 
> He hasn't got a chance!


I know that, you know that, even he knows that - but there must be someone on the forum that would believe me. Surely.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jun 2015)

I've never met him. For all I know, he could be a teenage girl called Traci in real life - though it would be a somewhat bizarre reversal of the internet stereotype.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> I've never met him. For all I know, he could be a teenage girl called Traci in real life - though it would be a somewhat bizarre reversal of the internet stereotype.


He's a bumbling old posh bloke. And he sounds like Boris - honest.


----------



## RobNewcastle (23 Jun 2015)

Sky's 11 man squad announced to be cut to 9 on sat.

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...-in-team-skys-tour-de-france-shortlist-178350

No Roche. I reckon Pate will go as a workhorse and Rowe in with a strong chance for the classic type stages in first week. Then either Henao or Nieve as a pure climber to work with Poels and Porte "high up"


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2015)

No Deignan, Nordhaug, Kiryienka or Siutsou either. The omission of Siutsou and Roche is especially surprising but Kiryienka being left out is less so after his efforts at the Giro.

Eisel, Knees, Xandio and Lopez are now deemed surplus to requirements too, it seems. And no sprinting ambitions means Viviani and Swift don't get a look in.

I thought Kennaugh and Rowe might not make the cut so it's good to see their names on the shortlist at least.


----------



## RobNewcastle (23 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> No Deignan, Nordhaug, Kiryienka or Siutsou either. The omission of Siutsou and Roche is especially surprising but Kiryienka being left out is less so after his efforts at the Giro.
> 
> Eisel, Knees, Xandio and Lopez are now deemed surplus to requirements too, it seems. And no sprinting ambitions means Viviani and Swift don't get a look in.
> 
> I thought Kennaugh and Rowe might not make the cut so it's good to see their names on the shortlist at least.



Sitsou rode Giro too and maybe they've decided that Roche isn't on good enough form? I think Kennaugh might have done enough with his stage win and climbing domestique job at the Dauphine.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> Sitsou rode Giro too



Oh yeah, so he did. Doh!


----------



## RobNewcastle (23 Jun 2015)

Seems somebody might have jumped the gun leaking that list, Roche et al might not be out of the running. That would figure seeing as Roche was checking out Pyrenees stages with Froome only a few days ago.


----------



## Crackle (23 Jun 2015)

Can't see Roche being left out after his role in the Dauphine.


----------



## Stonechat (23 Jun 2015)

Want Froome to win, have a sneaking feelign Quintana is keeping his cards close to his chest. Reckon Bertie may fade when the heat's on


----------



## smutchin (23 Jun 2015)

The real question is, will anyone notice?

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...chleck-less-for-first-time-in-a-decade-178425


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jun 2015)

Shame about Kiry...  I guess even living tissue over a metal endoskeleton needs rest. Hopefully he'll be in with a shout at the Vuelta.


----------



## Apollonius (23 Jun 2015)

Agree. I am a big Kiryenka fan too. Sky must have concluded he is human after all. He has just won the time-trial at the European Games in Baku. 

Пова́дился кувши́н по́ воду ходи́ть, тут ему́ и го́лову сломи́ть

(I am told this means that the pitcher that goes often to the well will eventually get broken.)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Jun 2015)

Just seeing that Dutch police plan to strike during stage 2 in Utrecht. They will blockade the route and not move until they see tv pictures of the protest. Nice.


----------



## SWSteve (24 Jun 2015)

Is Kittel not going? All the hype is about Cav VS Greipel. I thought Kittel was a possibility, but *every* news source seems to be focusing on small man against a gorilla. 

Oh, and Sagan's new bike which looks amazing.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Jun 2015)

Speaking of Greipel, here are the Lotto-Soudal boys demonstrating what a typical TdF hotel is like...







Note Adam Hansen getting as much rest as possible before his 12th grand tour in a row.


----------



## rich p (24 Jun 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is Kittel not going? All the hype is about Cav VS Greipel. I thought Kittel was a possibility, but *every* news source seems to be focusing on small man against a gorilla.
> 
> Oh, and Sagan's new bike which looks amazing.


Kittel is supposed to be going but with no form to speak of, which is why he's not being mentioned, I imagine


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Speaking of Greipel, here are the Lotto-Soudal boys demonstrating what a typical TdF hotel is like...
> 
> View attachment 93283
> 
> ...



Hansen looks like he's waiting for a prostate exam....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Jun 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Hansen looks like he's waiting for a prostate exam....


Where will these so called marginal gains end...


----------



## The Couch (25 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> Kittel is supposed to be going but with no form to speak of, which is why he's not being mentioned, I imagine


I don't think it's been decided (or at least released) yet

If I'd making the calls for Giant, I would leave Kittel out of this Tour and go full for Degenkolb. He won't get the wins that Kittel gave them the past 2 years (but would Kittel be able to give them like 3 wins this year?!?) but he definitely has a good/better shot to go for the green jersey. Because even with the change in sprint points, it wouldn't surprise me that it's going to be - once more - a "complete sprinter/fast puncher" that takes it


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Jun 2015)

The Couch said:


> I don't think it's been decided (or at least released) yet
> 
> If I'd making the calls for Giant, I would leave Kittel out of this Tour and go full for Degenkolb. He won't get the wins that Kittel gave them the past 2 years (but would Kittel be able to give them like 3 wins this year?!?) but he definitely has a good/better shot to go for the green jersey. Because even with the change in sprint points, it wouldn't surprise me that it's going to be - once more - a "complete sprinter/fast puncher" that takes it


Not forgetting too Degenkolb won Paris Roubaix over the old pahvay so he'd be useful for the cobbled stage.


----------



## raindog (25 Jun 2015)

looks like he's definitely out
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/marcel-kittel-will-not-ride-tour-de-france
the sprints will still be as bonkers as ever though


----------



## Shadow (25 Jun 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Not forgetting too Degenkolb won Paris Roubaix over the old pahvay so he'd be useful for the cobbled stage.


Also not forgetting winning M-S-R too.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2015)

I had to do a search to check what the sprint points changes this year are.
So, in case any of you are as badly informed as me (surely not!) to save you looking:

_The changes favour stage winners and will only be in place for the nine flat stages of the race. The winner of the stage will score 50 points, 20 more than the second placed rider, who will score 30 points, boosting the stage winner's points total and rewarding stage winners more than rider who place consistently.

The first 15 riders to cross the finish line to be rewarded with 50, 30, 20, 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8, 7, 6, 5, 4, 3, 2 points respectively on the nine flat stages. The remaining 12 stages will continue to award points in the same distribution from 2012 to 2014 when the classification was last changed with 45, 35, 30, 26, 22, 20, 18, 16, 14, 12, 10, 8, 6, 4, 2 points to the first 15 riders across the line.

"We have made some changes to the green jersey competition next year," Govenou said. "When we are almost certain that the stage will end in a sprint, we will add a little bonus to first place."

"Previously we've had 45, 35 and 30 points for the top three positions respectively. Now we will award 50, 30 and 20 points. The person who wins the stage will have a bigger advantage over the others, and it's something which brings the pure sprinters back into the frame for the green jersey."_

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/changes-to-tour-de-france-green-jersey-classification-confirmed


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2015)

It's changed to favour the pure sprinters but those intermediate sprints could definitely be vital this year.


----------



## raindog (25 Jun 2015)

brilliant potted guide from INRNG
http://inrng.com/2015/06/tour-de-france-guide-2015/


----------



## The Couch (25 Jun 2015)

The Couch said:


> If I'd making the calls for Giant, I would leave Kittel out of this Tour and go full for Degenkolb.





raindog said:


> looks like he's definitely out
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/marcel-kittel-will-not-ride-tour-de-france


I guess my disguise is ruined and I have to confess that I am part of the Giant-Alpecin management team 

Well, now the the story is out... you should really feel my hair, that stuff is amazing


----------



## Crackle (25 Jun 2015)

I reckon it's good that they've adopted Shaun Kelly's favourite word, bonifications, this year. Often makes for an interesting end to the stage.


----------



## Dogtrousers (25 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> I reckon it's good that they've adopted Shaun Kelly's favourite word, bonifications, this year. Often makes for an interesting end to the stage.


Second favourite surely. You have to make the_ calculation_ before you get the_ bonification_.


----------



## Slaav (25 Jun 2015)

So the odds on Cav becoming the greatest ever (clean) TdF Stage winner are shortening then?

1 Eddy Merckx 




 Belgium 34
2 Bernard Hinault 



 France 28
3 *Mark Cavendish* 



 United Kingdom 25

I am working on the basis that Cav is 100% clean (which I truly believe to be the case) vs Merckx who although a different era, does seem to have considerable baggage....


----------



## The Couch (26 Jun 2015)

Slaav said:


> So the odds on Cav becoming the greatest ever (clean) TdF Stage winner are shortening then?
> 
> 1 Eddy Merckx
> 
> ...


Still...not that many pure sprint opportunities this year, so he will still have a way to go for Merckx

You know, if you would have asked me 3 years ago, I (as many people, I guess) would have said that Cav would take this stat away from Merckx, but with the upcoming competition of the last years, I can only see him surpass Hinault, but I see him struggling to ever make it passed Merckx


and however little or severe Merckx might have been taken the doping of his era... I still feel it's not really fair (towards Merckx) to compare them in stage wins:
A sprinter (in a modern day brought to the finish with a sprint train) vs. an all-rounder/gc rider


----------



## RobNewcastle (26 Jun 2015)

Millar's Sky team picks:

http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/ro...cks-the-team-sky-squad-for-the-tour-de-france


----------



## smutchin (26 Jun 2015)

Interesting that the organisers have given the revised points weighting to nine stages, but as Inrng says, only five of them at best look like proper sprint stages, so the new system doesn't necessarily point to a sprinter winning the green jersey.


----------



## Dave Davenport (26 Jun 2015)

Anyone know why they decided to reintroduce time bonuses?


----------



## biking_fox (26 Jun 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Anyone know why they decided to reintroduce time bonuses?



They're only for stages 2-8 so I guess it's in an effort to spice up the first week of racing and make sure people contend for every stage.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jun 2015)

Just heard that the climb up the Col du Galibier has been cancelled this year due to a landslide that will not be fixed before the Tour gets there so they will be using the Col de la Croix de Fer instead. The stage distance remains the same though. If you are planning to see that stage, make sure you go to the right place.


----------



## gavroche (27 Jun 2015)

Here is the list of prizes riders earn in the TdF: ( Source: Intern@ute.com)
All prizes in Euros.
Overall winner: Yellow Jersey
1st 450 000 6th 23 000
2nd 200 000 7th 11 500
3rd 100 000 8th 7600
4th 70 000 9th 4500
5th 50 000 10th 3800

Winner of Polka Dot Jersey: 25 000
Winner of Green Jersey: 25000
Winner of White Jersey: 20 000

Winner of a stage:
1st 8000 6th 780
2nd 4000 7th 730
3rd 2000 8th 670
4th 1200 9th 650
5th 830 10th 600

Daily prize for wearing Yellow Jersey: 350

All riders finishing the Tour in Paris get less than 1000 Euros from 20th place.
So, compared to other main stream sports, I would say that cycling is under paid for all the work they have to do, especially foot ball when they only "work" 90 minutes a week.


----------



## Louch (27 Jun 2015)

gavroche said:


> Here is the list of prizes riders earn in the TdF: ( Source: Intern@ute.com)
> All prizes in Euros.
> Overall winner: Yellow Jersey
> 1st 450 000 6th 23 000
> ...


They will still get their wages, the 1k is a bonus. I'd take a 1k bonus for 3 weeks work


----------



## smutchin (27 Jun 2015)

gavroche said:


> So, compared to other main stream sports, I would say that cycling is under paid for all the work they have to do, especially foot ball when they only "work" 90 minutes a week.



If you think the men are underpaid, spare a thought for the women. 

Emma Pooley quit cycling because even someone of her calibre couldn't make a living out of it.


----------



## Beebo (27 Jun 2015)

gavroche said:


> Here is the list of prizes riders earn in the TdF: ( Source: Intern@ute.com)
> All prizes in Euros.
> Overall winner: Yellow Jersey
> 1st 450 000 6th 23 000
> ...


The winner of the British Open gets £1,150,000
The winner of wimbledon gets £1,880,000
The winner of the snooker world champs get £300,000
The winner of the pdc darts get £250,000


----------



## raindog (27 Jun 2015)

Louch said:


> They will still get their wages, the 1k is a bonus. I'd take a 1k bonus for 3 weeks work


notice that gavroche said _less_ than €1000 

26th to 30th place collects €600
31st to 40th place gets €550
41st to 50th place gets €500
51st to 90th place gets €450
every other rider to finish collects €400


----------



## Louch (27 Jun 2015)

as with any job, you dont like it, do something else.


----------



## Dayvo (27 Jun 2015)

The _lantern rouge_ can expect higher earnings than fellow strugglers with spin-offs etc. Am I right in thinking that?


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2015)

Sky team announcement live on telly right now...
http://www1.skysports.com/cycling/news/21683/9897883/team-sky-tour-de-france-squad-announcement-live


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2015)

Froome, Porte, Thomas, Stannard, Poels, Roche, Rowe, König, Kennaugh

Pleased to see Rowe and Kennaugh in the final 9. Proper British backbone to the team.

Henao being saved for the Vuelta then?


----------



## Dogtrousers (29 Jun 2015)

Bah. That's going to make hating Sky a bit more difficult. I'm sure I'll manage it though


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Bah. That's going to make hating Sky a bit more difficult. I'm sure I'll manage it though



You can use Froome's repeated failure to show up for the nationals as reason to take agains him, at least.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2015)

Bouhanni looks likes he's out after the crash at the nationals. I think that's a shame, he was just coming good and ironic he left FdJ to go to Cofidis becasue they left him out the tour. I think I'd be a tadge miffed if I was him.


----------



## tug benson (29 Jun 2015)

I would have taken Henao over Roche


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> You can use Froome's repeated failure to show up for the nationals as reason to take agains him, at least.


Did he not race in the Kenyan one?


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2015)

Roche is lucky to be there.
No Knees, Pate or Eisel.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Bouhanni looks likes he's out after the crash at the nationals. I think that's a shame, he was just coming good and ironic he left FdJ to go to Cofidis becasue they left him out the tour. I think I'd be a tadge miffed if I was him.



Yes, that's a real shame. He's been looking in great form and could have given FdJ some food for thought at the Tour.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2015)

Astana Squad:-

Michele Scarponi, Jakob Fuglsang, Lars Boom, Lieuwe Westra, Tanel Kangert, Rein Taaramäe, Andrei Grivko and Dmitriy Gruzdev

Strong squad? Seems they've got the first week heavily in mind with the picks, a real rouleurs squad but who's going to be there in the mountains?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

Cannondale-Garmin:
Talansky, Martin, Hesjedal, Bauer, Haas, Koren, Langeveld, Navardauskas, Van Baarl


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Bouhanni looks likes he's out after the crash at the nationals.


Should still be riding I think
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...ent-au-depart-du-tour-de-france-samedi/570212


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Should still be riding I think
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...ent-au-depart-du-tour-de-france-samedi/570212


Reading that through Translate I'm unsure what he's done. Does he have a contusion, fracture or not? Costal damage is going to affect his performance I would imagine, breathing and position, mind you he's a sprinter, pain is relative. Article gives the impression his team has put him under a bit of pressure to start.


----------



## The Couch (29 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> Yes, that's a real shame. He's been looking in great form and could have given FdJ some food for thought at the Tour.


Actually I had in mind he would not only give FdJ some showing, but he might have been able to give the likes of Sagan, Kristoff, Degenkolb and Matthews a run for their money as well, since I have the feeling that he has been climbing better and better in the last 2 years (to not be dropped in the medium-hard stages) and he was finally starting to find/get into some form this year
So I actually had him in the back of my head as a (quite big) potential Green jersey winner... since in flat sprints (where the points are re-distributed this year) I rate him higher than the above mentioned guys and I believed him capable to stay with the peloton in stages where Greipel and Cav can't 
(plus who else does his team have to ride for, right?)

He might still ride... we'll wait and see... but I believe this kind of fall/injuries should have an effect on his performance


----------



## raindog (29 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Article gives the impression his team has put him under a bit of pressure to start.


Not sure why you think that - don't believe there's anything official from the team yet.
All we've got is Bouhanni's tweet from this morning, saying he'd like to start.


----------



## The Couch (29 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Astana Squad:-
> 
> Michele Scarponi, Jakob Fuglsang, Lars Boom, Lieuwe Westra, Tanel Kangert, Rein Taaramäe, Andrei Grivko and Dmitriy Gruzdev
> 
> Strong squad? Seems they've got the first week heavily in mind with the picks, a real rouleurs squad but who's going to be there in the mountains?


Euhm.... who's not ?! 
Scarponi, Fuglsang and Kangert are all relialable "Lieutenants" for in the mountains
Westra and Taaramae have both (albeit infrequent) shown that they can go a long way in the mountains as well
Even Grivko has shown he doesn't have a problem with medium-mountains

So there is basically Boom (who indeed is a good TTT-member and who should especially help in the windy stages and the "PR-stage") and Gruzdev (also good TTT-member) who might be of little use in the 2nd and 3rd week


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2015)

raindog said:


> Not sure why you think that - don't believe there's anything official from the team yet.
> All we've got is Bouhanni's tweet from this morning, saying he'd like to start.


Quirk of the translation and I completely failed to notice the article was based around the tweet which remained un-translated and so I didn't read it. It's a bit clearer now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Reading that through Translate I'm unsure what he's done. Does he have a contusion fracture or not? Costal damage is going to affect his performance I would imagine, breathing and position, mind you he's a sprinter, pain is relative. Article gives the impression his team has put him under a bit of pressure to start.


''...ne souffre pas d'une fracture'' - it seems to be cartilage problem (''contusion des cartilages costaux'' in his tweet) so there's no bone fracture. I know little about anatomy so I've no idea whether a cartilage contusion can be considered a fracture in English or whether we would even talk about a ''cartilage contusion.''

EDIT: I didn't get the view new messages bit before posting.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2015)

The Couch said:


> Euhm.... who's not ?!
> Scarponi, Fuglsang and Kangert are all relialable "Lieutenants" for in the mountains
> Westra and Taaramae have both (albeit infrequent) shown that they can go a long way in the mountains as well
> Even Grivko has shown he doesn't have a problem with medium-mountains
> ...


Those first three were the ones that immediately sprung to mind. Fugslang has been going well recently, better than his Leopard Trek days.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> 'I know little about anatomy so I've no idea whether a cartilage contusion can be considered a fracture in English or whether we would even talk about a ''cartilage contusion.''



I believe contusion is just another name for a bruise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (29 Jun 2015)

smutchin said:


> I believe contusion is just another name for a bruise.


Yes, I think it can be translated as injury, damage or simply bruise.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

Crackle said:


> Those first three were the ones that immediately sprung to mind. Fugslang has been going well recently, better than his Leopard Trek days.


The whole team will be showing miraculous form in the mountains. Unless they have adopted a different approach to preparing than their Giro prep.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

Bouhanni just been named in Cofidis 9


----------



## Bianchi boy (29 Jun 2015)

Hi , haven't read all the posts so apologies if already mentioned, But good to see Alex Dowsett getting his first start at the tour


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

And we have a Tour of facial gymnastics as Voeckler named for Europcar


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> And we have a Tour of facial gymnastics as Voeckler named for Europcar




Wonder what they're all looking at!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (29 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Wonder what they're all looking at!


They're dreaming of being Scotch


----------



## smutchin (29 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Wonder what they're all looking at!



Other teams disappearing up the mountains without them.


----------



## Crackle (29 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> The whole team will be showing miraculous form in the mountains. Unless they have adopted a different approach to preparing than their Giro prep.


I'm sitting on my pointy fingers until the action starts.


----------



## Dayvo (29 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> They're dreaming of being Scotch



As opposed to pernod?


----------



## rich p (29 Jun 2015)

At least David Lopez didn't get the gig for Sky this year


----------



## Bollo (29 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> And we have a Tour of facial gymnastics as Voeckler named for Europcar


Cyril Gautier looks like he's being told off by his mum.


----------



## robertob (30 Jun 2015)

Telegraph has put this nice thing together: Tour de France 2015: teams and rider startlist


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bouhanni just been named in Cofidis 9



I know it's shallow, but they seriously need to avoid any beauty contests.


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jun 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Wonder what they're all looking at!



Gazing to the heavens in the hope of last minute salvation from a rich sponsor...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (30 Jun 2015)

I'm not sure how they managed to get a multi-paragraphed story out of this, or how many time they can say the same thing in a different manner, but it would look like there is real-time tracking of the Tour. No idea why they didn't just say that...

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/06/news/aso-to-deliver-real-time-data-from-tour-riders_375648


----------



## Bollo (30 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm not sure how they managed to get a multi-paragraphed story out of this, or how many time they can say the same thing in a different manner, but it would look like there is real-time tracking of the Tour. No idea why they didn't just say that...
> 
> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/06/news/aso-to-deliver-real-time-data-from-tour-riders_375648


I would venture that a press release and the CTL-C and CTL-V keys might have played a role. I love this sort of shizzle though, so I'll probably have the site fired up.


----------



## themosquitoking (30 Jun 2015)

It'll be nice to see how far behind the grupetto are, other than that the tv does a pretty good job doesn't it.


----------



## raindog (30 Jun 2015)

a bit of history.....
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...e-ten-success-and-saddle-sores-in-1955-179468


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Jun 2015)

Marmion said:


> And we have a Tour of facial gymnastics as Voeckler named for Europcar


At immediate glance I thought the French post office had issued first day covers


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Jun 2015)

rich p said:


> At least David Lopez didn't get the gig for Sky this year


Lopez was at a supermarket opening (or something) in Leeds today. Talk about kicking a man when he's down...


----------



## HF2300 (1 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Lopez was at a supermarket opening (or something) in Leeds today. Talk about kicking a man when he's down...



Doing the opening, or just one of the crowd?


----------



## Louch (1 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Doing the opening, or just one of the crowd?


He was working on self service


----------



## Berk on a Bike (1 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> He was working on self service


"Lopez to aisle 15 please. Spillage. Lopez to aisle 15..."

I'm doing the doughty domestique a disservice. He was at a cycling event for kids organised by Welcome to Yorkshire, so I guess Sir Gary Verity used his pull to book him.


----------



## RobNewcastle (1 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> At least David Lopez didn't get the gig for Sky this year



God yeah, how ineffective has he been on recent grand tours. I've seen a few questioning the inclusion of Roche on some other forums but I disagree. He's a solid all rounder and brings much needed experience. The one thing I am a bit surprised at is the fact Sky used Eisel for the giro and didn't keep him fresh for the tour.


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> The one thing I am a bit surprised at is the fact Sky used Eisel for the giro and didn't keep him fresh for the tour.


Ditto Kiryienka IMHO


----------



## robertob (1 Jul 2015)

Andre Greipel is on fire - not only on the track (points jersey Tour De Luxembourg + GC winner GP Jan van Heeswijk in June), but also off the track, where he's better known as Da Gorilla:



Makes me very proud to know we're from the same place in East-Germany....


----------



## jarlrmai (1 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Doing the opening, or just one of the crowd?



They just had a big delivery of water bottles.


----------



## Crackle (1 Jul 2015)

I hope the supermarket wasn't at the top of a hill. Was he late?


----------



## The Couch (1 Jul 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> ...The one thing I am a bit surprised at is the fact Sky used Eisel for the giro and didn't keep him fresh for the tour.





MisterStan said:


> Ditto Kiryienka IMHO


Don't forget that Porte was a bigger pre-race favourite in the Giro, than Froome was (at that point) and ... even despite his recent showing of improving form... is


----------



## MisterStan (1 Jul 2015)

Yep, I get that - I suppose they had to give Porte a decent team to give him a crack at the Giro, it's just sometimes I think SKY only seem to value the tour....


----------



## User169 (1 Jul 2015)

I'll watch them here on Sunday...


----------



## 400bhp (1 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'll watch them here on Sunday...



Pfft, that looks shat. Would rather watch it on TV


----------



## Keith Oates (2 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> I'll watch them here on Sunday...


How long did it take you to cycle up the hill to get that shot?!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smutchin (2 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> sometimes I think SKY only seem to value the tour....



Yeah, and Brazil only value the World Cup.


----------



## rich p (2 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Yep, I get that - I suppose they had to give Porte a decent team to give him a crack at the Giro, it's just sometimes I think SKY only seem to value the tour....


I think they admitted that was the case but more recently have targeted smaller stage races too in 2015
2nd in the TdU
1st Ruta del Sol
1st T of Algarve
1st Omloop
1st Paris Nice
2nd Pais Vasco
1st Giro del Trentino
3rd T of Romandie
1st T of Yorkshire
Giro - best forgotten!
3rd T of Cal
3rd T of Norway


----------



## raindog (2 Jul 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cn2hJN9CWC0


----------



## Bollo (2 Jul 2015)

The prologue TT just got interesting. I was just checking the weather for Utrecht as I'm riding from the overnight ferry at Hook of Holland to Utrecht. Hot, hot hot, and there's a significant risk of thunderstorms in the afternoon from about 2pm. Looking at the course map it's tight and technical. Has anyone got the start order, because I can see getting out early being a real advantage?


----------



## Crackle (2 Jul 2015)

Sky are currently 2nd on World Tour Points on 955, 25 behind katusha.


----------



## mjr (2 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Has anyone got the start order, because I can see getting out early being a real advantage?


http://www.cyclingfans.com/tour-de-france/live says the start order is yet to come. When is the entrant list even finalised?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> http://www.cyclingfans.com/tour-de-france/live says the start order is yet to come. When is the entrant list even finalised?


Isn't it the morning they sign on? Although I presume there is a 'too late to add new people' cut off point too. Won't they run the riders in reverse order of ranking or some such? They'll want the most likely to be fastest last just because it makes a better spectacle.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jul 2015)

Fastest guys last possibly also GC contenders (some of whom are also good TT'ers)


----------



## Hont (2 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Won't they run the riders in reverse order of ranking or some such?



They don't _normally _do that for a prologue or opening ITT. The team's will be given slots, but it's up to them who rides in which slot*. So you can get the scenario of some of the favourites going out early if the weather is forecast to change. I seem to remember Sky doing this with Wiggins once, only for it to backfire when the weather didn't pan out as they expected. Maybe someone with a better memory than me can say when and where that was.

*Unless ASO or someone has been tinkering with the rules.


----------



## jarlrmai (2 Jul 2015)

I seem to remember in the Vuelta Contador, Quintana and Froome were close by each other (the one where Quintana crashed)

But that was a mid race TT iirc.


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Jul 2015)

I guess we'll find out on the cobbles this year but do you think people (journals/previews) are possibly overplaying Froome's limitations on the pave? Sure his poor positioning probably contributed to the crash before reaching the cobbles but his wrist was clearly screwed at the start of the cobbles stage and we never even got a chance to see how he rode them. He might still be a bit naive tactically but I don't remember him crashing endlessly in previous grand tours (in the Dauphine last yr too admittedly) His bike handling might not be at the Contador/Nibali level but I don't think it's that bad. Everyone goes into a cobbles stage with a huge risk factor and I'm not necessarily sure a 100% healthy Froome is that much worse than most others.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (2 Jul 2015)

I was listening to the Radio 5 preview program last night at they were pretty sure surviving to the first rest stage was the biggie. At that point, you'll have an idea who the contenders are, up to then it's about staying on and not losing big time. They reckoned that Froome and Quintana were the biggest risk for falling but I agree while Froome has never struck me as having good bike handling, he should have enough of it. Although I've never ridden sustained cobbles, and I've never attempted to ride them at an acceptable race pace. I could believe that with the right riding style riding them at speed is the way to go anyway (unless you get unlucky at which point it was a really bad choice!).


----------



## RobNewcastle (2 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I was listening to the Radio 5 preview program last night at they were pretty sure surviving to the first rest stage was the biggie. At that point, you'll have an idea who the contenders are, up to then it's about staying on and not losing big time. They reckoned that Froome and Quintana were the biggest risk for falling but I agree while Froome has never struck me as having good bike handling, he should have enough of it. Although I've never ridden sustained cobbles, and I've never attempted to ride them at an acceptable race pace. I could believe that with the right riding style riding them at speed is the way to go anyway (unless you get unlucky at which point it was a really bad choice!).



I think Rowe, Stannard and Thomas give him a decent chance as anyone of making it through the cobbles stage. His issue recently seems to be drifting into daft positions in innocuous stages and taking a tumble.


----------



## The Couch (2 Jul 2015)

I think it'll all depend on the weather conditions as well.
Since the cobblestone sections are only few (6), I can't see this stage with dry weather make a huge difference, unless there is a massive crash that causes a major hold-up. However, since the GC teams will make it a (probably close to suicidal) sprint towards the first section, chances that there will be falls will be quite high (much higher than during PR actually). If a crash would happen, indeed having good team mates around - that can maintain a high pace on the sections - will be useful to either maintain a lead or close down a gap

However, when it's rainy/slippery like last year, no matter how good Stannard, Rowe and Thomas are on the cobblestones, I can't see someone who's not a super-great bike handler ...or at least someone used to ride on wet cobblestones... being able to follow (i.e. Froome). You just can't make the turns or select the right "track" at the same speed than the specialists in front of you do (especially when you need to check your Watt-meter all the time )
By the way the same wet weather story applies to Quintana and Contador 
(although theoretically I would expect Contador not to be too bad, he has shown last year that he is vulnerable in these conditions as well)


----------



## HF2300 (2 Jul 2015)

Supposedly they're also fairly innocuous cobbles, compared to the notorious stretches of Paris-Roubaix etc. I'd imagine they won't be too problematic in the dry (unless as you say the GC teams get a bit banzai), but might sort the men from the boys if it's wet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (2 Jul 2015)

A reminder to budding punditry pickers:
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/protour-pundit-2015-no-spoilers-please.175627/page-54

New scoring system for the Tour, the first double points stage is stage 1 - get yourself off to a flyer!


----------



## Louch (2 Jul 2015)

I havent seen any evidence of Froome or quintana doing any northern europe reccy training. especially after last year Id have expected to see Froome in a classic to get used to the conditions. going to be an interesting start to the race with 4 teams trying to protect genuine GC hopes.


----------



## 400bhp (2 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> I havent seen any evidence of Froome or quintana doing any northern europe reccy training. especially after last year Id have expected to see Froome in a classic to get used to the conditions. going to be an interesting start to the race with 4 teams trying to protect genuine GC hopes.



He's done loads (Froome). It's all over twatter & farcebook


----------



## beastie (2 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> I havent seen any evidence of Froome or quintana doing any northern europe reccy training. especially after last year Id have expected to see Froome in a classic to get used to the conditions. going to be an interesting start to the race with 4 teams trying to protect genuine GC hopes.


Quintana rode a cobbled Classic in the spring......Dwars door Vlaanderen I think. I think the main problem for Froome is cold wet weather...he just doesn't like it.


----------



## themosquitoking (2 Jul 2015)

Quintana has twitted a few times about riding cobbles in training.


----------



## Louch (2 Jul 2015)

Guess I missed froome as I only follow British cyclists , my bad.


----------



## tug benson (3 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Guess I missed froome as I only follow British cyclists , my bad.


But you're obsessed by the guy born in Belgium


----------



## Bollo (3 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Great photo on Instagram yesterday....
> View attachment 94692
> 
> 
> ... admittedly, it aint Northern Europe though!


Putting on my snapper's head, the composition of that photo is just lovely. I'm not convinced the colours haven't been tweaked, but I don't have a problem with that.


----------



## raindog (3 Jul 2015)

excitement's mounting
nice bike preparation pics before tomorrow
http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/mechanical-storm-before-the-tour-de-france


----------



## Hont (3 Jul 2015)

beastie said:


> Quintana rode a cobbled Classic in the spring......Dwars door Vlaanderen I think.


Indeed, he rode two. DdV and E3 Harelbeke. Stayed impressively upright in both and generally looked much better on cobbles than most people, including me, expected.


----------



## mjr (3 Jul 2015)

Have Sky reacted to the UCI "you must use whatever carp hotels the organisers book" ruling by converting their porte-a-cabin into a mobile diner?


----------



## Bollo (3 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> .... looked much better on cobbles than most people, including me....


Say it isn't so Hont!  I rode a section on last year's TdF adventure (in the wet, trailer and 200km in the legs) and it was just ..... awful.

The bloody buggers from Stenaline have just texted saying the ferry into Hook of Holland will be in an hour late. Looks like I'll be riding my own TT tomorrow. Off to Harwich in a couple of hours.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (3 Jul 2015)

This has probably been posted up but I just found an ITV email in my inbox, with previews to all the TdF stages here - http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/sta...cling&itv_em=fdeac3f26c01611410d44dfd0a7d6155

I've only looked at one so far but they appear to have Imlach and Millar doing the talking.


----------



## Louch (3 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> But you're obsessed by the guy born in Belgium


If I was born in a tree wouldn't make me a squirrel. Get your lad even attempting to win the nationals then we can talk


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2015)

Nice little vid here of a product the company I work for makes..


View: http://youtu.be/SgxfZwbsGNE


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

Lars Boom (maybe) out of the Tour after pre-race Cortisol test
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...rance-lars-boom-astana-prive-de-depart/571537

Astana rider out due to MPCC "rules", but only if the potential replacement is permitted


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/lars-boom-excluded-from-tour-de-france-over-cortisol-levels

for those who think google translate is shíte


----------



## User169 (3 Jul 2015)

Hold your horses chaps. Twitter sphere suggesting vino says fook the MPCC, Booms on the start line.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (3 Jul 2015)

not good for Nibali on the cobbled bits if Boom out. Or the TTT.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Lars Boom (maybe) out of the Tour after pre-race Cortisol test
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...rance-lars-boom-astana-prive-de-depart/571537
> 
> Astana rider out due to MPCC "rules", but only if the potential replacement is permitted





Delftse Post said:


> Hold your horses chaps. Twitter sphere suggesting vino says fook the MPCC, Booms on the start line.



Aye, I did say "maybe" and "only if"...


----------



## rich p (3 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Aye, I did say "maybe" and "only if"...


Yeah, all right, you read it first


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (3 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Yeah, all right, you read it first



Here's another one I read first - he's riding. So Astana must be quitting MPCC. The tragedy of it all.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Jul 2015)

Some light relief from all that Astana stuff...

Spanish sports paper Diario Marca dedicates today's banner to the Tour's Fantastic Four: Alberto Contador, Chris Froome, Vincenzo Nibali and er... *Dayer* Quintana...?


----------



## raindog (4 Jul 2015)

Breakfast with l'Equipe this morning. Big interview with Thibaut Pinot in the supplement. Could be a bit of a whinger?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's another one I read first - he's riding. So Astana must be quitting MPCC. The tragedy of it all.



Putting aside the MPCC and that Astana are dopers, if Boom does have low cortisol levels then the reason for this needs to be explored as his health may be at risk irrespective of if he rides or not. Unless he knows why and does not give a crap.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

I have asked ITV Cycling via twitter if they have got their own very good commentators doing the talking this year or if they are sticking with Liggett and Sherwen? 

We'll find out soon enough I suppose...


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2015)

So the Tour starts with a Boom.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/astana-confirms-boom-will-start-tour-de-france

Team Evil live up to their reputation and Boom goes down in my estimation. I've always liked the name Lars after watching The Little Polar bear but alas it's forever tainted now.


----------



## HF2300 (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have asked ITV Cycling via twitter if they have got their own very good commentators doing the talking this year or if they are sticking with Liggett and Sherwen?
> 
> We'll find out soon enough I suppose...



On a positive note, they have Imlach, Boulting, Rendell and Boardman. Sadly they also have Statler and Waldorf, and don't have Millar.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2015)

@Crackle couldnt agree more , them bloody polar bears with epo enhanced mints....


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2015)

Liggett and Sherwen.....can't someone please bump them off.....Oh well, get the bingo cards out again...


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2015)

i guess 2 minutes before you have a full house


----------



## StuAff (4 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> i guess 2 minutes before you have a full house


That long?


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2015)

i was trying to be kind to the pair of them


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> don't have Millar.



Boo! Why not? That's really disappointing.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Nice little vid here of a product the company I work for makes..
> 
> 
> View: http://youtu.be/SgxfZwbsGNE




Unlimited speed?


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2015)

In Norway I've got either Norwegian Eurosport or TV2, the equivalent of ITV. 

Jingoism on either channel abounds to such levels of nausea that I tend to turn the volume off if/when a Norwegian rider is at/near the front in the final stages.

What makes it fakn worse, is that the commentators refer to the cyclist by their first name ALL the FACKN time, and that does me in.

Bastards. 

And breathe... cos it hasn't even started yet (televised) and there are three weeks to go.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> On a positive note, they have Imlach, Boulting, Rendell and Boardman. Sadly they also have Statler and Waldorf, and don't have Millar.





smutchin said:


> Boo! Why not? That's really disappointing.



Millar has just tweeted that he'll be on ITV4


----------



## Strathlubnaig (4 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> What makes it fakn worse, is that the commentators refer to the cyclist by their first name ALL the FACKN time, and that does me in.


ha ha...well there's enough folk on here insist on referring to sky riders by a simple initial, which is worse.


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> ha ha...well there's enough folk on here insist on referring to sky riders by a simple initial, which is worse.



Nobbers, all of them.


----------



## Louch (4 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> ha ha...well there's enough folk on here insist on referring to sky riders by a simple initial, which is worse.


Why you getting your k' in a t' about it?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

Gawd, this is dull....


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2015)

Would have been more entertaining if it was raining and the road surface was 'treacherous'!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Gawd, this is dull....


Murray's on court soon


----------



## IDMark2 (4 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Murray's on court soon


Funnily enough Bob that comment hasn't made my remote control finger even twitch a bit...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2015)

Are we having another Liggett and Sherwin bollox-talk thread this year?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2015)

”is he going to finish under 15 minutes, that would be unthinkable"

14"56'


----------



## HF2300 (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Millar has just tweeted that he'll be on ITV4



Excellent. He's not mentioned on the ITV4 press release. Maybe they gave in to the overwhelming pressure from @Marmion


----------



## HF2300 (4 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Are we having another Liggett and Sherwin bollox-talk thread this year?



Why not, there will be plenty to fill it.


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jul 2015)

Dennis just flew, great to see Cav on a bike in the Tour but TT prologues, yawn.


----------



## HF2300 (4 Jul 2015)

There's a moat around the football stadium? How violent are their fans?


----------



## smutchin (4 Jul 2015)

I see Bob Jungels is using the new Bontrager Flare R rear light on his bike.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

The muppets just remarked that Jungels will be amazed how many people spectate at the TdF, as it's his first tour.
Yeah, he's probably never seen it before.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I see Bob Jungels is using the new Bontrager Flare R rear light on his bike.



Mr Bob Jungels.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I see Bob Jungels is using the new Bontrager Flare R rear light on his bike.


A Sherwin like comment. I'm suspiscious you might be him now.


----------



## roadrash (4 Jul 2015)

Have they ever been seen in the same room


----------



## Supersuperleeds (4 Jul 2015)

I actually like the itv commentary, but then again I don't really listen to what they are saying.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (4 Jul 2015)

IDMark2 said:


> Funnily enough Bob that comment hasn't made my remote control finger even twitch a bit...


I don't need my tv on..
I've got a branch of his supporters club staying here



HF2300 said:


> There's a moat around the football stadium? How violent are their fans?


Dutch fans can be totally bonkers...
the Amsterdam Arena had (may still have) bullet proof glass in the away fans bit..


----------



## jarlrmai (4 Jul 2015)

ad breaks are even more obnoxious than last year


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

I'm pretty sure that Kelly keeps calling him Ronan Dennis


----------



## RobNewcastle (4 Jul 2015)

Liggett makes so many mistakes it's untrue


----------



## Dayvo (4 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Murray's *IN* court soon



Now that would be something.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (4 Jul 2015)

Liggett on Cancellara at last corner "it could come down to 100th of a second".

Cancellara time +6:89


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

Kirby on Contador - There's so much at stake...
Is that a spelling mistake?


----------



## palinurus (4 Jul 2015)

Nibali could be more aero. If I was riding a TT in the tour I'd leave my cigarettes in the team car rather than stuffing them under my skin suit.


----------



## Winnershsaint (4 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I don't need my tv on..
> I've got a branch of his supporters club staying here
> 
> 
> ...


This video is of Feyenoord fans at the start of preseason training at De Kuip last week. All 10000 of the!. Saints have a friendly there in a couple of weeks. Part of it is an official farewell to Koeman and Pelle which something they do in the Netherlands
http://lockerdome.com/bbcsporf/6169461380096065/7814603606333460


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2015)

Jos Van Emden has never previously figured in my thoughts. I had to look him up. Good effort from Pinot.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Good effort from Pinot.



It was. Just had a look at those considered to be GC contenders and he was the best placed.


----------



## User169 (4 Jul 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> This video is of Feyenoord fans at the start of preseason training at De Kuip last week. All 10000 of the!. Saints have a friendly there in a couple of weeks. Part of it is an official farewell to Koeman and Pelle which something they do in the Netherlands
> http://lockerdome.com/bbcsporf/6169461380096065/7814603606333460



I was planning to go, but it's sold out already.


----------



## Crackle (4 Jul 2015)

Could you be a starter? I couldn't, my fingers can only work from three.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Could you be a starter? I couldn't, my fingers can only work from three.


I try to copy the finger sequence but it's a dark art.


----------



## mjr (4 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> ”is he going to finish under 15 minutes, that would be unthinkable"
> 
> 14"56'


He referred to "under 15 seconds" at least once.

I can tolerate them once a year, or turn over to German Eurosport (good) or France Televisions (French P+P).


----------



## Bollo (4 Jul 2015)

I'm just in the boat back from HvH via Utrecht. It was hot, Utrecht was busy (but not as busy as Yorkshire) and I need a shower. 200km in 35C plays havoc with my hair.

Highlight - the University of Utrecht frat boat. I wish I was young again.
Lowlight - cramping up on the way back due to dehydration. All went a bit Munch past the refinery.

I've a few viable snaps taken pap-style with arm extended, but the boat's wifi is routed via pluto, so they'll have to wait.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I have asked ITV Cycling via twitter if they have got their own very good commentators doing the talking this year or if they are sticking with Liggett and Sherwen?
> 
> We'll find out soon enough I suppose...


I tweeted Phil Liggett with the same question. The old c*nt didn't reply.

Great performance by Steve Cummings today, I thought.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (4 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Great performance by Steve Cummings today, I thought.



I was thinking of sticking him down as one of my picks in punditry for tomorrow's stage, but decided against it as the wind looks fairly light - if it had been windier I reckon I'd have gone with him to power his way to victory.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (4 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I was thinking of sticking him down as one of my picks in punditry for tomorrow's stage, but decided against it as the wind looks fairly light - if it had been windier I reckon I'd have gone with him to power his way to victory.


He has that in his toolkit. He's a canny pick for this tour.


----------



## Monsieur Remings (4 Jul 2015)

Well, I guess I can always be wrong...

1. Froome
2. Quintana
3. Nibali

I think a top 10 finish for either (maybe both) of the Yates brothers and I think Bertram will either retire once he realises he ain't going to win, or crashes out again. Either way, he'll regroup for the Vuelta. Cav to take 3 stage wins in the absence of Kittel.


----------



## rich p (4 Jul 2015)

Monsieur Remings said:


> Well, I guess I can always be wrong...
> 
> 1. Froome
> 2. Quintana
> ...


That's a post worthy of the Pro Pundit Prediction thread!


----------



## benborp (5 Jul 2015)

The French are commentating from the start finish. The guy's tie is imitating a windsock and the woman looks like a squirrel in a wind tunnel, she is not saying much, she just seems to be concentrating on keeping hold of the microphone. Looks like it could be a really tough day.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Jos Van Emden has never previously figured in my thoughts. I had to look him up. Good effort from Pinot.



Inrng mentioned him in his stage preview: "*Jos Van Emden* is on nobody’s lips but excellent in short time trials"

Always worth reading Inrng. He reckons it's between Cav and Kristoff for stage 2.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> A Sherwin like comment.



I know. Even as I was typing it, I was thinking, what on earth am I doing?

I've never been to Kenya though.


----------



## Bollo (5 Jul 2015)

A couple of images from Utrecht. I never managed to get right on the barriers, but I found a reasonable spot on a corner where I could get a bit of height over the front row.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

It's as if whoever decides the commentary for ITV reads this forum and decides the line-up based on how much it's likely to píss me off most. Liggett and Sherwen were bad enough, but bringing in Jens Daffodilling Voigt is taking the píss


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's as if whoever decides the commentary for ITV reads this forum and decides the line-up based on how much it's likely to píss me off most. Liggett and Sherwen were bad enough, but bringing in Jens Daffodilling Voigt is taking the píss


As soon as I heard his dulcid tones I did emit a wee chuckle at the imagined venom I heard you shouting at the telly.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Carlton Kirby knows pretty much fúck all about cycling nuances.
Yesterday he was speculating that Rolland could go well - in a short flat ITT ffs. Tosser.
Today he's picked Navardauskas as the potential winner.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

I think ITV and ES synchronise their ad breaks. Either that or there are so many of them they're bound to coincide.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Today he's picked Navardauskas as the potential winner.


Neverhadadoofus is often touted as a potential winner. The poor guy must be burdened by this weight of expectation.


----------



## mjr (5 Jul 2015)

Lots of ad hoc ad breaks on ITV today. That must be stinking weather at the finish, bouncing the uplink dishes around and with rain fade on top.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Kirby also projects imaginary thoughts into the heads of the riders.
Froome is nervous, Contador is nervous and Quintana is very nervous. Tosser


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

I think we're in for a filthy night


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

blah blah traffic furniture
tricky weather
dull guide book guff
blah blah peloton controlling the pace
nein I deed nein dope I am Jenzzz I refer to myzelv in zee 3rd person I am a cahnt


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

stretch elastic
tapping out rhythm

Have they mentioned that it's Kristoff's birthday yet?


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Getting tasty - Bert fancies a split


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

All the time here on Norwegian Eurosport. Narbers.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Getting tasty - Bert fancies a spliff



Yeah, when in Rome Holland...


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

Hey, Marmy!

Who _DO_ you like in the peloton? Sandy Casar has retired so who is there?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

When they do the 'split' at the roundabouts, one day I'd love to see one half of the roundabout leading to a dead end and they have to retrace their tracks and go the right way round.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Hey, Marmy!
> 
> Who _DO_ you like in the peloton? Sandy Casar has retired so who is there?



It's just the dopers I don't like.
And Liggett and Sherwen.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Jul 2015)

Can I say I don't like Alpeicin shampoo now


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> When they do the 'split' at the roundabouts, one day I'd love to see one half of the roundabout leading to a dead end and they have to retrace their tracks and go the right way round.


More or less happened to Richie Porte in the Giro when he ended up taking a wheel from Simon Clarke cos his team had gone t'other way round and ended up on the wrong side of the central reservation barriers


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2015)

Blimey, the finish looks 'interesting'!


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> It's just the dopers I don't like.
> And Liggett and Sherwen.


...and Nacer Bouhani?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> ...and Nacer Bouhani?


He's just a little prick, I'm allowed to dislike him as well.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Can I say I don't like Alpeicin shampoo now



It's like for EPO your hair


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

Ligget said before, Lars Boom looking for some assistance and before I could stop myself, I said, that's why he's got low Cortisol levels.....sorry Lars.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> It's like for EPO your hair


It's nice with a bit of coffeemate

BTW, has anyone watched Clean Spirit - the film about Giant Shimano in the 2013(?) tour?


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Ligget said before, Lars Boom looking for some assistance and before I could stop myself, I said, that's why he's got low Cortisol levels.....sorry Lars.


Anyone know why cortisone isn't on the WADA and UCI proscribed list?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Blimey, the finish looks 'interesting'!



Mass pile-up, I reckon. Cav to come a cropper again?


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

I just flicked channels to hear Liggett mention his 16th century organ.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> It's like for EPO your hair


I hardly have any
Didn't they have to drop a slogan which says its dope for your hair?


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> I hardly have any
> Didn't they have to drop a slogan which says its dope for your hair?



Or get a wig: hair for dopes.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Yup, now they have Degenkolb on the ads who's thinning out a bit up front.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Quintana in the grp 45 secs back


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

I'd tell that motorbike in the front to feck off


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

This is great stuff on what could have been a dull sprintfest


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2015)

Surprised nibbles got caught out.


----------



## Gains84 (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> It's nice with a bit of coffeemate
> 
> BTW, has anyone watched Clean Spirit - the film about Giant Shimano in the 2013(?) tour?



I've watched that - its on netflix uk - reasonably interesting, the vitriol towards cav for the crash was quite surprising abs that it was kittel that tried to cool it down in the team. 

Hoping this stage won't take out any of the main contenders, last years lack of front runners ruined the whole thing for me!


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

Front group is really hammering it along.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Tailwind flat smooth road they are probably maxing the big ring. Pretty much impossible chase down.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Greg Lemond is a boring tart - get back to the racing FFS


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2015)

Saxo's kit really is a right dog's dinner.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

High vis incase they get hit by a car.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

poor Nibs


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Echelon geese


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2015)

Nibali should have had marathon pluses on


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Gap's coming down


----------



## Gains84 (5 Jul 2015)

I don't mind the hi vis-camo Tinkoff kit. Swiss champ BMC kit is prob the best national kit I've seen. 

Nice to see nibs isn't completely bad luck proof this year!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2015)

''It continues to get closer to the finish.'' Is there some kind of commentator school where you learn to talk authoritatively about the bleeding obvious?


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

gap back up


----------



## Gains84 (5 Jul 2015)

Sorry if it's been said already but what are the things coming off of some saddles? Not ass savers, are they the cameras or something?


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Dennis is 24 _'years of age' - _Sherwen bingo


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

almost 40mph


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure this is doing as much for the Dutch tourist board as the Yorkshire start did for them


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2015)

Gains84 said:


> Sorry if it's been said already but what are the things coming off of some saddles? Not ass savers, are they the cameras or something?


Transponders


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Transponders


Robots in disguise?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2015)

Gains84 said:


> Sorry if it's been said already but what are the things coming off of some saddles? Not ass savers, are they the cameras or something?



They mentioned them on itv yesterday and for the live of me I can't remember what they said!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They mentioned them on itv yesterday and for the live of me I can't remember what they said!


GPS thingys, no..
they were trialled earlier this year..


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2015)

Kelly starting to bug me pronouncing quintana "kwintana"

Uran. Forgot about him. Came good at the end of the giro...


----------



## Saluki (5 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> They mentioned them on itv yesterday and for the live of me I can't remember what they said!


Thingies to talk to team car computers about bike telemetry, or something like that anyway.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2015)

Some of these fellas could do with stabilisers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

The saddle sticky out thingies explained:
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/news/article/big-data-comes-to-the-tour-de-france-44682/


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

1.20, holy cow.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

I'm fairly sure Liggett just stated "There's a lot of tramps on the road between here and the finish..."

That would be a new feature I suppose.


----------



## Winnershsaint (5 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Kelly starting to bug me pronouncing quintana "kwintana"
> 
> Uran. Forgot about him. Came good at the end of the giro...


He's just called the yellow jersey. "Roland Dennis" yet again!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

Sherwen seems to think nowhere else in the world gets rain and wind - a unique experience for the Zealand area


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Is someone gonna try and break from this group...


----------



## Gains84 (5 Jul 2015)

Many thanks for the transponders info - seen them before but never as widespread! Funny how new extra technology is small form then the team radios seem bigger than ever!!!


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Winnershsaint said:


> He's just called the yellow jersey. "Roland Dennis" yet again!


To be fair he called him Ronan yestertday


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

LOL, Liggett has just stated that Cancellara "knows his riders, Paul" - more than these pair of fecking nobbers do then!


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

he's gonna get punched in a fight in bit..


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

was that near miss on the wind turbine


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

Fab Can for the win.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2015)

''We're actually racing below sea level....'' Er, they're on the top of the dam. The blue stuff to the side is the sea.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

Or not


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

Cav went too soon


----------



## Gains84 (5 Jul 2015)

Urgh frustrating for cav and etix after all the work but I do like fab and considering sagans chase back that was impressive too.


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

Fab in yellow


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Great great day for Froome and Contador.


----------



## Crackle (5 Jul 2015)

Great stage that


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Jul 2015)

For a flat stage this turned out really interesting, lots going on, great finish by Griepel, and Faboo in le maillot jaune, all good stuff.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (5 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> For a flat stage this turned out really interesting, lots going on, great finish by Griepel, and Faboo in le maillot jaune, all good stuff.


Agreed, would have thought the usual non exciting lead up to the sprint, excellent day.


----------



## Gains84 (5 Jul 2015)

Great stage but I'm fairly offended by the Giant Alpecin adverts on itv they're so cringeworthy! lol

Edit: what do you guys think about cav rolling along to "give up" third? Wouldn't a yellow Jersey for Martin be better than nothing for the sponsors or is that too much thinking for the final moments?


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2015)

Cav might get a rollocking at dinner for sitting up and not getting third to enable Martin to get the yellow


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2015)

Cracking stage.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (5 Jul 2015)

I knew I should have picked greipel for the pundit comp.


----------



## Bollo (5 Jul 2015)

Bet they're having a sweepstake on who gets to interview Cav. Loser goes in.


----------



## RobNewcastle (5 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Great great day for Froome and Contador.



Massive


----------



## fossyant (5 Jul 2015)

The ITV4 HD coverage via the Web is a damn sight better than the Minecraft version last year.


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cav might get a rollocking at dinner for sitting up and not getting third to enable Martin to get the yellow



Doubt it. His job is to win. Telling him to hang on for a minor place wouldn't work with him. He has a binary personality. Etixx will be pretty happy from today.


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Is that just the standard ITV.com link for for is HD?


----------



## 400bhp (5 Jul 2015)

I see Porte was in the chase group. Now, that might bode well for Thomas, because Porte should now just be riding as a dom and Thomas can ride for a high GC if the opportunity arises.


----------



## Bonus (5 Jul 2015)

Love that weather! It's mid winter in South Africa and I'm in shorts and T shirt.


----------



## robertob (5 Jul 2015)

Da Gorilla has delivered! Massively delighted for Greipel. Tactically very smart. Loved the way he was sitting patiently waiting in the wheel of Cavendish, who was blowing it all out from the front, and then the big man came swinging around at the right time.


----------



## PpPete (5 Jul 2015)

Looked to me like Renshaw went past the Greipel's train a bit too early ... then died, so Cavendish was left with no choice but to go long.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2015)

PpPete said:


> Looked to me like Renshaw went past the Greipel's train a bit too early ... then died, so Cavendish was left with no choice but to go long.


I was wondering how much Renshaw was responsible - it wasn't his best delivery. I thought he faded early.


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was wondering how much Renshaw was responsible - it wasn't his best delivery. I thought he faded early.


Ettix may have done too much work in the break. Where have we heard that before!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (5 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Cav might get a rollocking at dinner for sitting up and not getting third to enable Martin to get the yellow


Cavendish is a great sprinter, but I think he pretty well sits up as soon as he thinks he will not take the win. A bit too soon.


----------



## smutchin (5 Jul 2015)

PpPete said:


> Looked to me like Renshaw went past the Greipel's train a bit too early ... then died, so Cavendish was left with no choice but to go long.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was wondering how much Renshaw was responsible - it wasn't his best delivery. I thought he faded early.



Agreed. Was watching with my son and as soon as Cav hit the front, I said he's gone too early. Renshaw definitely partly to blame.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

There was a tweet earlier in the stage to say that the 1km to go inflatable had been taken down due to concerns re the wind - would this impact on lead-out trains or are they fairly aware of distances to go? Just musing...


----------



## rich p (5 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure which way to see today's split.
Either it has spoilt the 4 galacticos battling it out toe to toe...
or
... that it's only a minute and Nibali and Quintana will have to animate the race to get the time back.

Hopefully, and I expect, the latter.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure which way to see today's split.
> Either it has spoilt the 4 galacticos battling it out toe to toe...
> or
> ... that it's only a minute and Nibali and Quintana will have to animate the race to get the time back.
> ...



They have their first chance on tomorrow's stage. Pity I'll be at work and reliant on following this thread for updates...


----------



## Dayvo (5 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> They have their first chance on tomorrow's stage. Pity I'll be at work and reliant on following this thread for updates...



We'll keep you informed and try out our best Phil Liggeitt impersonations - just to re-create the atmosphere of your front room with the telly on.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> We'll keep you informed and try out our best Phil Liggeitt impersonations - just to re-create the atmosphere of your front room with the telly on.



I'd imagine it would be just as accurate.


----------



## the_craig (5 Jul 2015)

Great stage. Amazing what a wee bit of weather can do. 

Big Greipel was immense but well done to Peter Sagan to get 2nd after his bike change with about 15km to go. 

Hopefully the poor weather continues and keeps the GC boys on their toes.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (5 Jul 2015)

I didn't see the whole race but did I hear right that Geraint has already started falling off his bike?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't see the whole race but did I hear right that Geraint has already started falling off his bike?


Aye, it wouldnae be a proper race without him falling off tho would it?


----------



## Dave Davenport (5 Jul 2015)

Not sure about Cav's post race comment to the effect that he 'couldn't' hold on for third, didn't look like he was going full gas to the line to me.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (5 Jul 2015)

Great race today. They all earned their corn. Kwiato took the day's combativity prize which I think is fair and a bit of consolation for the disappointments of Cav and Der Panzerwagen. Monster effort from Sagan too to get back after his mechanical.


----------



## mcshroom (5 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I didn't see the whole race but did I hear right that Geraint has already started falling off his bike?


Someone hit him and cracked is frame (according to GT). Can't really blame him for that one.


----------



## SWSteve (5 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Great race today. They all earned their corn. Kwiato took the day's combativity prize which I think is fair and a bit of consolation for the disappointments of Cav and Der Panzerwagen. Monster effort from Sagan too to get back after his mechanical.




I was amazed at his quickly Sagan could get back on. It only took ~1-2km. And at that speed it's very impressive.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (5 Jul 2015)

Adam Hansen has a dislocated shoulder, the same one as a few weeks ago, but will start tomorrow's stage.


----------



## ColinJ (5 Jul 2015)

In 2010 of then team-mate Greipel Mark Cavendish said:


> _"Me on bad form is still better than him."_
> 
> And ...
> 
> _"If I wanted to get sh*t small wins, I'd race sh*t small races."_




So, let me see .. that's Tour de France stage win number 7 for Greipel, and he has also won 3 stages of the Giro and 4 stages of the Vuelta!


----------



## jarlrmai (5 Jul 2015)

Nowhere to hide when you are an out of form sprinter.


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

Especially now the internet's full of tw@ts who think they can do the job better.


----------



## HF2300 (6 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Not sure about Cav's post race comment to the effect that he 'couldn't' hold on for third, didn't look like he was going full gas to the line to me.



Have to say it looked to me as though he only backed off once he'd looked across and realised the others had beaten him. Not sure what happened to EQS, apart from Cav and Renshaw they didn't really seem to be present in the last K or so. Renshaw dropped Cav off at 300m, so about 100m short of their usual target, but it seemed to me they were partly landed with that situation.

I think we expect QuickStep to do the perfect leadout every time, but it seems to me they haven't been as strong in the last year or two, and everyone else has cottoned on to their tactics and caught up.


----------



## Origamist (6 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Great race today. They all earned their corn. Kwiato took the day's combativity prize which I think is fair and a bit of consolation for the disappointments of Cav and Der Panzerwagen. *Monster effort from Sagan too to get back after his mechanical*.


 
I think he is also fortunate (along with Nibs) that the Tour commissaires are generally not as harsh as the ones at the Giro when it comes to pacing...


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

Origamist said:


> I think he is also fortunate (along with Nibs) that the Tour commissaires are generally not as harsh as the ones at the Giro when it comes to pacing...


They weren't harsh at the 2013 WC RR (in Italy) either 


Strathlubnaig said:


> For a flat stage this turned out really interesting


Strange to see that many people made a similar comment as above and hadn't expected this... from the moment this stage was announced, I thought everybody was aware of the (big) possibility of echelon formations
(by the way, stage 6, might also have the echelon formations)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

Origamist said:


> I think he is also fortunate (along with Nibs) that the Tour commissaires are generally not as harsh as the ones at the Giro when it comes to pacing...


Ah I didn't see him doing it. I saw Nibs blatantly using just about every car in the cortege earlier. Even the commissaires' car at one point.

Out of interest, does anyone have a link to the daily fines report?


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I saw Nibs blatantly using just about every car in the cortege earlier.


Isn't it usually a convoy, or are you suggesting that Nibs's tour chances just died?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Ah I didn't see him doing it. I saw Nibs blatantly using just about every car in the cortege earlier. Even the commissaires' car at one point.
> 
> Out of interest, does anyone have a link to the daily fines report?


Call it an appropriate malapropism


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (6 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Call it an appropriate malapropism


Cortège, in the French style is fine. English usage tends to be more funerary.


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2015)

Much as I admire Greg Le Mond, the thing he does on Eurosport is pretty sh1te, and the younger bloke presenting it with him is awful.


----------



## Hont (6 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Nowhere to hide when you are an out of form sprinter.


I think it was more tactics than form. You could tell there was a big headwind by how late Greipel left his jump (he may have even left it later had Sagan not gone). If Cav had been behind Greipel in the same position I know where my money would be.

It's odd that such an experienced rider as Renshaw failed to take account of the wind, but it's easy to say from the armchair - perhaps he thought that Cav was in good enough form to go long. Cav never seems to win the first sprint stage, though, he always seems at his best with a few more miles in the legs.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Avg pace yesterday ~ 27mph


Not bad Smeggers. You should go pro.


----------



## cd365 (6 Jul 2015)

I really enjoyed yesterday's race, I wasn't going to bother watching much until the last few Kms, glad I did


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cortège, in the French style is fine. English usage tends to be more funerary.


I'm half Quebecois so blame that


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Much as I admire Greg Le Mond, the thing he does on Eurosport is pretty sh1te, and *the younger bloke presenting it with him is awful.*


I haven't seen any of this series yet. Is it the guy with the brightly-coloured trousers?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

A four-man break has almost three and a half minutes on the bunch. Short stage today, less than 100 miles. Lightweights...


----------



## Hont (6 Jul 2015)

Has anyone seen anything more on the query over the ITT length? I saw someone suggesting that most of the riders GPS had the route at 13.4km not 13.8km, which would have made Dennis ride not the fastest average speed. Not seen any further comment on that though since.


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

Was I the only one yesterday thinking... Man, this stage is great to have that new live rider tracking!
Let me go find this site, where I can look at the live overview of where every rider is.

In that way I can follow a bit the favourites and/or outsiders and see in which echelon (and how far back) they are riding, especially now that it started raining and the camera signals are getting dodgy/disturbed (or the images flue because camera men didn't wipe the lenses)..

...
Weird... I can't seem to really find it.... and isn't it strange that the commentators aren't aware where the riders are either? 
They have heard Quintana has been dropped by the first group... they have heard Nibali has crashed...
If the yare using this new system they should know, right?

Oooohhh... the live rider system doesn't do live (second screen) stuff .... 


Well.... at least after the race was done, we were informed that Cancellara did the fastest sprint


----------



## mjr (6 Jul 2015)

I'm sure @Marmion will be delighted to know that today's stage started in Pleghm Land, according to the commentary, and Belgium is a country divided between two languages: French, Flemish and German. P&P are getting worse, I'm sure


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

Eddy M is in a car behind the peloton today - they've just been chatting to him through the window.


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Eddy M is in a car behind the peloton today - they've just been chatting to him through the window.


They passed through the village where he was born

Oh... spoiler alert...be sure to watch Tim Wellens attack later today on (or right behind) the Côte de Cherave


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Not sure about Cav's post race comment to the effect that he 'couldn't' hold on for third, didn't look like he was going full gas to the line to me.



But how much gas did he have left? Can't have been more than fumes - he'd been going full gas for the previous 300m, which is a long way at that level of effort, even at the end of a relatively short, flat stage.

If Renshaw had made his jump just a second later, the result might have been very different.

The whole team cocked that up, not just Cav. And not for the first time this season either.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Jul 2015)

I thought Cav looked cooked about 50m from the line...
he visibly slowed


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

Crash!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

carnage!


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

spartacus in the crash


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

carbon everywhere!


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

its a bad one


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

Neutralised.


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2015)

Blimey, this is unusual.


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2015)

what was that about?


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

is the neutralized or not?


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

N'd then de N'd then re N'd


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

Big teams are pissed off you would expect.

They are stopping the race? This is crazy.....


----------



## Dave Davenport (6 Jul 2015)

???????????????


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

Gerrans out


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

No.....Not Ten Dam


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

What makes this crash different then? bad precedent.

Some big abandons.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (6 Jul 2015)

Jeez..
that was horrendous..


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

Tom Dumoulin abandon, Fab stopping I guess cos the race is stopped and he wants to see if he can get some medical attention might be out here. this sucks for the race.


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

Big crash at high speed 30+. right at the front of the peloton. Where's the break away?


----------



## Stephen C (6 Jul 2015)

I feel they are possibly missing the point that they are stopping it because all the medics are attending the 2 pile ups, and so can't cover the front of the race safely. Generally they don't stop a race for people just to catch up, no matter how many/"big" they are.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2015)

Despite the injuries and abandonments, I don't understand the neutralization. Are they going to begin stopping the race everytime there is a crash?


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

Lack of medics is a possible valid reason.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2015)

Stephen C said:


> I feel they are possibly missing the point that they are stopping it because all the medics are attending the 2 pile ups, and so can't cover the front of the race safely. Generally they don't stop a race for people just to catch up, no matter how many/"big" they are.


That would make sense.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2015)

Yes, that's what they are saying now.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2015)

I think @Stephen C has it right


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2015)

And they are off again... slowly.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Belgium is a country divided between[B][SIZE=5] two [/SIZE][/B]languages: [COLOR=#ff0000][B]French[/B][/COLOR], [B][COLOR=#ff4dff]Flemish[/COLOR][/B] and [COLOR=#4dff4d][B]German[/B][/COLOR].




Er, that's three languages. ;)


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Despite the injuries and abandonments, I don't understand the neutralization. Are they going to begin stopping the race everytime there is a crash?


Indeed, what if there is a crash in a cobble stone section or a downhill section in the upcoming stages and there are +10 riders down and 1 of the favourites is in it, will they stop? What if there is an outside favourite in it? How can you judge if it's an outside favourite? Who would have thought in the Giro that Landa and Amador would make top 5?

How much is enough riders? 10? 20? 30?


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

I hope all the riders are okay, some nasty looking injuries.


----------



## Stephen C (6 Jul 2015)

ITV are timing their ad breaks just right to miss the restart!


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

bloody hell - there were riders _flying_ there


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

green bollards nearly take riders out


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

Now bollards in the road. wtf.


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

Cancellara not looking like he'll be able to hold the jersey today (if you saw the grimace on his face)


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

So now it's a scratch race to the hill.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2015)

Cancellara will probably just finish the stage in the jersey and not start tomorrow.


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

Not liking the neutralization of the race (and of course I definetely don't want to see crashes), but it should make for an interesting (intermediate) sprint, since it's probably still going to be a full peloton (without a break-away to steal the biggest point away)...if all sprinters are okay


----------



## Stephen C (6 Jul 2015)

I can see a lot just finishing the stage then dropping out as the adrenalin wears off.


----------



## roadrash (6 Jul 2015)

Bouhani snaked his way to the front while they was stopped


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2015)

Geraint missed a crash - his standards are slipping!


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Geraint missed a crash - his standards are slipping!


So he is still slipping then?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Geraint missed a crash - his standards are slipping!



No Sky riders involved at all. They seem to have come out of it better than anyone else. OGE are really screwed with Gerrans abandonning and Matthews not looking good.


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

Ten Dam continued but is dropping off the back.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Er, that's three languages. ;)



Marmion has somehow possessed my post.  

A bit of self-promotion, no doubt.


----------



## rich p (6 Jul 2015)

Gerrans has had an annus horibilis
I hope I spelt that correctly


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

Astana going for it


----------



## The Couch (6 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> ... since it's probably still going to be a full peloton...


Euhm... Never mind


----------



## benb (6 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Despite the injuries and abandonments, I don't understand the neutralization. Are they going to begin stopping the race everytime there is a crash?





The Couch said:


> Indeed, what if there is a crash in a cobble stone section or a downhill section in the upcoming stages and there are +10 riders down and 1 of the favourites is in it, will they stop? What if there is an outside favourite in it? How can you judge if it's an outside favourite? Who would have thought in the Giro that Landa and Amador would make top 5?
> 
> How much is enough riders? 10? 20? 30?



Nothing to do with that, but as @Stephen C said:


Stephen C said:


> I feel they are possibly missing the point that they are stopping it because all the medics are attending the 2 pile ups, and so can't cover the front of the race safely. Generally they don't stop a race for people just to catch up, no matter how many/"big" they are.


----------



## jarlrmai (6 Jul 2015)

So the message is if you are in a crash try and bring down as many riders as possible /s


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

Another year, another dull uneventful first week...


----------



## Stephen C (6 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> So the message is if you are in a crash try and bring down as many riders as possible /s


You mean go big and/or go home?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Marmion has somehow possessed my post.
> 
> A bit of self-promotion, no doubt.



I'm everywhere laddie, everywhere...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

Inner Ring tweeting the races which have been neutralised due to crashes - a more frequent occurrence than I thought.


----------



## Dayvo (6 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm everywhere laddie, everywhere...



Yeah, I can see/hear you.


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

Froome dawg getting the elbows out


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

Pinot dropped


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

Purito takes the stage..some effort from the dawg to get 2nd


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2015)

Great finish by Purito and superb ride by Froome.


----------



## Stephen C (6 Jul 2015)

Froome gaining time and getting time bonus


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

Simon Yates 8th - get in lad!


----------



## mcshroom (6 Jul 2015)

Well if it is, he'll hae to live with it


----------



## Stephen C (6 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Too early for Froome to be in yellow surely?


Possibly gives them more control over the cobbles?


----------



## tug benson (6 Jul 2015)

Froome in yellow


----------



## Hont (6 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Simon Yates 8th - get in lad!


Or as Phil had it "Sean Yates". Senility watch day 3.


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2015)

Nibali and Contador both outside the top ten. Yates(s) in there and Mollema tenth. a few surprises there, well for me anyway.


----------



## fimm (6 Jul 2015)

He wouldn't have intended that, surely? Just wanted to put time into the others. Its only by 1 second, too!


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2015)

Oh sorry, Nibali 7th


----------



## Flying_Monkey (6 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> He wouldn't have intended that, surely? Just wanted to put time into the others. Its only by 1 second, too!



Well, exactly - he was just trying to put some time into Contador, Nibali and Quintana, for psychological reasons. I don't supposed be even cared where Tony Martin was, he's not a rival for the GC. And Sky will certainly not be looking to defend the jersey at this stage, in fact, they'd probably be more than happy if someone took it off Froome tomorrow, so long as he doesn't get mugged by one of those three.


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2015)

Smart riding by Froome - maybe he's learnt from the way Nibali attacked the race from the start last year. Puts huge pressure on his rivals. And great support from Porte, Stannard and Thomas too - did a superb job of keeping him out of trouble.

Contador looked totally cooked in the last few hundred metres today. Doesn't bode well for the big climbs. Maybe the Giro has taken too much out of him after all.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

FROOMEDAWG!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

Yates in white - I thought he might be after today's result.

oops 
sorry - that was today's result - he's 8th overall
feel free to delete the "likes"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

Lots of pics of the wounded from today's stage in twitterland


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

I hope nobody has had a fall off a ladder in the vicinity of today's stage finish as they might be at the end of a long A&E queue


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

There's gonna be a lot of sore riders on the cobbles tomorrow.


----------



## Milzy (6 Jul 2015)

So I won a couple of pints on Rodríguez today. I just thought he was perfect to pick out with that last climb. Although Froomes performance was immense too.

So with a pound or two of my winnings I'm going to try & pick out our stage 4 winner. I'm looking at the course now trying to see who it could suit the most but it's not as easy as guessing todays winner.

Perhaps Alexander Kristoff?

What are your thoughts?


----------



## Dogtrousers (6 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Yates in white - I thought he might be after today's result.
> 
> oops
> sorry - that was today's result - he's 8th overall
> feel free to delete the "likes"


I was just coming to this thread to correct you in a fit of pomposity. Only to find that you'd corrected it several hours ago. What do I do with my pomposity now? (Surprised to see that Pinot, Sagan and Kwiat are all still "young")


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

Spartacus just tweeted that his tour is over. Broken vertebrae.
https://twitter.com/f_cancellara/status/618135375576461312


----------



## smutchin (6 Jul 2015)

Ouch!

That being the case, he did well to finish the stage.


----------



## Wafer (6 Jul 2015)

Impressive gopro video from one of the oge mechanics on twitter too 
View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7raIxrzodt4&feature=youtu.be

Incredible spartacus rode 60km including those climbs with a broken back!


----------



## robertob (6 Jul 2015)

What a tough guy he is. Can't imagine the pain he must have endured in those last 60km.... while football players seem die thousand deaths from having a light cramp....


----------



## Apollonius (6 Jul 2015)

More than a few riders staggering home with injuries. I suspect some more will not be able to take on the cobbles tomorrow.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

It's been the tour that keeps on giving so far.


----------



## Apollonius (6 Jul 2015)

Indeed, a similar pattern to this year's Giro with unexpected results and competitive riding from the off. No complaints!


----------



## Bonus (6 Jul 2015)

Pleased for my boy! Sorry about Daryl though. We were rooting for him over here in SA. Perhaps I'll go see his dad tomorrow for a chat.


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2015)

If Froome stays upright until the weekend he's won this. No-one is close to him, bar Uran. I really can't see one of the big 3 gaining a minute up.

Thomas on for a top 10

WTF happened to Pinot today - really poor.


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> WTF happened to Pinot today - really poor.


As Jalabert said, wasn't really his kind of stage, but still disappointing wasn't it?


----------



## Apollonius (6 Jul 2015)

I don't think many teams were ready for the flat-out racing from the off. Lose a few metres and you lose touch. Most Tours have a cagey start with no risks taken. It just hasn't been like that, and Froome's attack today is strong evidence.


----------



## raindog (6 Jul 2015)

It was carnage for Orica today


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0pMcCvvgMvg


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

Teamwork to help get Laurens Ten Dam his supper


----------



## Crackle (6 Jul 2015)

Laurens, just pop it back in, Ten Dam. 

Apparently they had to get his bike back down off the car where they'd put it after seeing his injury.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Teamwork to help get Laurens Ten Dam his supper


----------



## HF2300 (6 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> If Froome stays upright until the weekend he's won this. No-one is close to him, bar Uran. I really can't see one of the big 3 gaining a minute up.



As we've seen before, it takes nothing to lose a minute - a bad day, a little incident. Froome won't be counting his chickens yet.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (6 Jul 2015)

Movement for Not really Credible Cycling temporarily suspends doping team and they will no longer be subject to the control tests they ignore anyway...
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/07/news/mpcc-temporarily-suspends-astana_376862


----------



## 400bhp (6 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> View attachment 95213



Is the still in the race then? Eurosport flashed up he had abandoned.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (6 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Is the still in the race then? Eurosport flashed up he had abandoned.


I saw somewhere (on this thread?) his mechanics put his bike on the car and had to take it off again.


----------



## Stephen C (7 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I saw somewhere (on this thread?) his mechanics put his bike on the car and had to take it off again.


They had put his bike on the car, but then he relocated his dislocated shoulder during the neutralisation and carried on apparently!


----------



## Flying_Monkey (7 Jul 2015)

Milzy said:


> So I won a couple of pints on Rodríguez today. I just thought he was perfect to pick out with that last climb. Although Froomes performance was immense too.
> 
> So with a pound or two of my winnings I'm going to try & pick out our stage 4 winner. I'm looking at the course now trying to see who it could suit the most but it's not as easy as guessing todays winner.
> 
> ...


This is what we have the Tour de France thread for... 

[Mod Edit for context]


----------



## raindog (7 Jul 2015)

fantastic docu on FR3 last night about Poulidor
http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/poulidor_premier_,124883841.html

and a similar programme on Bernard Thevenet
http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/bernard_thevenet_le_tombeur_du_cannibale_,124886148.html

might not work outside France though


----------



## suzeworld (7 Jul 2015)

RobNewcastle said:


> Telegraph cycling podcast which I always think is a great listen .



Could you be so good as to post a link to that? I am crap at finding things! TA


----------



## suzeworld (7 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> As it is easy to get to as I live in the South East, I've been thinking about going to watch the final stage in Paris and making a bit of a weekend of it. Maybe go early Saturday and then come back home after the stage finish. So while it would be a weekend away, it would be a weekend away due to going to watch the finish if that makes sense.
> 
> So apart from the cost, do you think it would be a viable thing to do. Obviously getting there and back for a weekend is, so I mean from the point of being able to watch the end of the stage in a way that would be worthwhile?



If you want to be at the front of the ten deep crowds on the Champs Elysee you need to get there before the riders even set off from the Depart. Maybe even the night before? I dunno cos we didn't even entertain the idea! 

However, we had a great time, just wandering around looking at the crowds / soaking up the amazing atmosphere and watching it all sat on some grass looking at the big screen near the finish line. We also heard Wiggo's success speech, even tho we could not see him .. my advice .. just do it! 
x


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Could you be so good as to post a link to that? I am crap at finding things! TA


http://audioboo.fm/channels/1405050.rss is what you subscribe to and I think www.thecyclingpodcast.com is the website but it's currently blank for me.

The best one IMO is http://downloads.itv.com/podcasttdf.xml and the BBC one is http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/5live/bespoke/rss.xml - There was a preview show from http://feeds.feedburner.com/bikeshowfeed too, but I doubt Jack's doing dailies.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> This is what we have the Tour de France thread for...


...and the pundit prediction thread might be another short cut!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> fantastic docu on FR3 last night about Poulidor
> http://pluzz.francetv.fr/videos/poulidor_premier_,124883841.html
> 
> and a similar programme on Bernard Thevenet
> ...


I tried the first link and it's ''pas disponible.'' Haven't tried the 2nd link because I suspect it will be the same.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> If you want to be at the front of the ten deep crowds on the Champs Elysee you need to get there before the riders even set off from the Depart. Maybe even the night before? I dunno cos we didn't even entertain the idea!
> 
> However, we had a great time, just wandering around looking at the crowds / soaking up the amazing atmosphere and watching it all sat on some grass looking at the big screen near the finish line. We also heard Wiggo's success speech, even tho we could not see him .. my advice .. just do it!
> x


That rings true ...

I rode the Tour de Yorkshire sportive and was at the finish line for the final stage at Roundhay Park in Leeds. I was behind 10-deep crowds and despite being 6' 1" tall, I couldn't see the road. I ended up stood with my back to the action and watched it on the big screen instead, while holding my phone above my head to video the finish. What I recorded was mainly the backs of other hands holding phones!

PS Assuming that you like your TV and computer monitor horizontal, record videos with your camera orientated that way too, or you will end up viewing a silly tall, slim recording with big black bars either side.

Getting back to yesterday's crash ... I thought that injuries would be even more severe at that speed, and especially with riders piling into that lamp-post. I wish broadcasters would not repeatedly show such crashes in slow-motion and zoom in on them - I can imagine the pain and suffering, without having it shoved in my face!

Here's hoping for an exciting stage on the cobbles today, without major casualties.


----------



## raindog (7 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I tried the first link and it's ''pas disponible.'' Haven't tried the 2nd link because I suspect it will be the same.


shame - sorry
maybe they'll end up on youtube one day - I'll look out for them


----------



## raindog (7 Jul 2015)

yesterday's mayhem
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/tour-de-france-injuries-galore-from-stage-3-crashes


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> If you want to be at the front of the ten deep crowds on the Champs Elysee you need to get there before the riders even set off from the Depart. Maybe even the night before? I dunno cos we didn't even entertain the idea!


It's not the Champs, but you can probably be at the front on the Place de la Concorde or the Rue de Rivoli even if you arrive after La Course. The biggest challenge is walking around all the road closures and finding positions on the Place where views aren't blocked by vehicles. Even compared to the Tour Series, the places where you can cross between inside and outside the course are few and far between, but you can walk across in front of the Louvre.


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

Looks like today will be clouded but without rain
So it's going to be dusty, superdry cobblestones, probably comparable to how the sections were when many GC teams did their reconnaissance (maybe a bit more dusty today).

Therefore can't see the cobblestone sections be the factor of people dropping today.
It will be a very high-paced race with - most likely - more than 1 crash, because of the crazy tempo the GC teams (especially Tinkof, Sky and BMC) will uphold.

Pretty sure in these conditions the winner doesn't necessarily will have to be a cobble stone specialist. Don't think that we will need to expect people like e.g. Van Marcke or Stybar for the win today... if they manage to stay in the front and avoid crashes this might even be for the sprinters that you normally don't really see/expect at the end of PR (Cav, Greipel, Kristoff).
Gotta give Van Avermaet, Boom and Sagan some extra chances today, since they belong to the "strong" teams and will therefore more easily stay in the front. You would expect that Degenkolb gets free reign today, however with the - so far - pretty good riding by Barguil (and the abandon by Dumoulin), not completely sure if they aren't going to ask Degenkolb to try to look around for Barguil and keep him at his side. I am also wondering if EQS (Stybar, Trentin, Vermote and Kwiatkowski) will actually try to guide/focus on Tony Martin to get him that extra second he needs towards Froome.


----------



## mcshroom (7 Jul 2015)

Sky with Stannard and Thomas must be eying up today's stage as well. I hope there's less carnage than last year. 20% of the peleton needed to see the doctor after the 2014 cobbled stage. It was a couple days after I broke my arm and I had to turn the tv off as I kept wincing when I saw the riders go down.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

Pinot lost another trusted lieutenant yesterday in Bonnet after Courteille, was it, not making the start list? Wonder how that will affect him. Morabito is still there though and he was taken on specifically to aid Pinot.


----------



## benb (7 Jul 2015)

Hard as nails, cycling 60k with a broken back. Unbelievable.
Was it last year when one of the British riders finished the stage with a fractured pelvis?



ColinJ said:


> PS Assuming that you like your TV and computer monitor horizontal, record videos with your camera orientated that way too, or you will end up viewing a silly tall, slim recording with big black bars either side



Anyone who videos in portrait mode, except very specific circumstances, is dead to me.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2015)

benb said:


> Was it last year when one of the British riders finished the stage with a fractured pelvis?


Two years ago, Geraint Thomas finished the _Tour_, not only the stage! http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...oken-pelvis-shatter-Tour-De-France-dream.html


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> I wish broadcasters would not repeatedly show such crashes in slow-motion and zoom in on them - I can imagine the pain and suffering, without having it shoved in my face!
> 
> Here's hoping for an exciting stage on the cobbles today, without major casualties.


I think we Brits may be more sensitive/respectful/squeamish/whatever than continentals. I don't know who controls the video feed but it's not the UK brodcasters/commentators. Hence the commentators have to keep apologising for the graphic shots. This was especially the case when Pozzovivo was injured in the Giro. Fortunately he was OK but it looked awful and there were lots of close-ups etc. I think the people who get outraged by things on twitter were outraged and twitting away, causing the commentary team to defend themselves.

Echo your sentiments about no major casualties although I wouldn't complain if _name of rider redacted_ could get held up for a few minutes


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Two years ago, Geraint Thomas finished the _Tour_, not only the stage! http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...oken-pelvis-shatter-Tour-De-France-dream.html


Talking of GT, I was surprised at how much time he lost on the Mur. With slightly less than 0.9km he was slightly holding back so Froome could get back on his wheel. Froome, however, was in the mood for taking whichever wheel presented itself to him. After that, GT appears to have lost 30 seconds and 4 GC places. He must have really buried himself.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> I am also wondering if EQS (Stybar, Trentin, Vermote and Kwiatkowski) will actually try to guide/focus on Tony Martin to get him that extra second he needs towards Froome.


I was wondering that. Also remember that Kwiat was in with a shout of winning the cobbled stage last year but for an inconvenient puncture.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I think we Brits may be more sensitive/respectful/squeamish/whatever than continentals. I don't know who controls the video feed but it's not the UK brodcasters/commentators.



Those Continentals are a funny lot. When I lived in France, there was a pro skiier who fell and hit a tree, breaking her neck and killing her instantly. This was in a big event that was shown live on TV. They kept showing the clip over and over again on the news.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Those Continentals are a funny lot. When I lived in France, there was a pro skiier who fell and hit a tree, breaking her neck and killing her instantly. This was in a big event that was shown live on TV. They kept showing the clip over and over again on the news.


That's horrible.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jul 2015)

benb said:


> Hard as nails, cycling 60k with a broken back. Unbelievable.
> Was it last year when one of the British riders finished the stage with a fractured pelvis?
> 
> 
> ...



It was Geraint Thomas rode most of the Tour with a broken pelvis.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jul 2015)

Riding 60KM with fractured vertebrae is crazy, come off again and you might never cycle again.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jul 2015)

Impey did the same distance with a broken collarbone. How they got up that hill in that state, I'll never know.


----------



## sleaver (7 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> If you want to be at the front of the ten deep crowds on the Champs Elysee you need to get there before the riders even set off from the Depart. Maybe even the night before? I dunno cos we didn't even entertain the idea!


I've kind of decided against it for this year  I'm writing my Masters degree dissertation and a weekend away in France followed by RideLondon the weekend after wipes out two weekends. 

So I think it is better to get the degree done and plan something properly for next year. With 10 weeks left of what will be 3 1/2 years of work, I'm not throwing it away.

Plus Eurostar along is about £300 for a return


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

So in all the excitement has anyone said great win for Purito?

Great win for Purito.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> So in all the excitement has anyone said great win for Purito?
> 
> Great win for Purito.


It was. I thought he didn't have it any more but he still does. Punchy bit of riding that.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> It was. I thought he didn't have it any more but he still does. Punchy bit of riding that.



Same here - I didn't pick him in the punditry because I suspected he was no longer up to it. Pleased to be proved wrong.


----------



## Adrian_K (7 Jul 2015)

'slighly' geeky question...what sort of gear ratios would you guess that the riders used to get up that hill yesterday. I am rarely exicited when watching but I was on the edge of my seat, I was just blown away. And not a bad result either.


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> 'slighly' geeky question...what sort of gear ratios would you guess that the riders used to get up that hill yesterday. I am rarely exicited when watching but I was on the edge of my seat, I was just blown away. And not a bad result either.


Much higher than you or I would use!  (You could work it out by looking at their cadence and seeing how fast they were going.)

I know that Froome likes to spin a low gear but even so he looked a bit undergeared as he chased Rodriguez at the top of the climb.


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

(The look of) the first cobble stone section is a bit of a let-down

There are many streets in my town that are worse to ride over then what I see here


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> There are many streets in my town that are worse to ride over then what I see here


King's Lynn has cobbled streets like St Margaret's Lane and the ones behind the Bank House that I've been told were laid by French POWs - who must have hated us because they're hellish rough and you'd buckle even tough wheels at TdF speeds. We've also streets like Pilot Street that some call cobbled but are really setts and much smoother, which is more like most of what they ride over. Finally, we've modern sett streets like the South Quay which you barely need slow for.

In today's P&P commentary highlight for @Marmion, today's stage is just like Paris Roubaix... except for fewer cobbled sections, summer weather, heading south rather than north and not being full of cobbled specialists... but it's just like it.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Much higher than you or I would use!  (You could work it out by looking at their cadence and seeing how fast they were going.)
> 
> I know that Froome likes to spin a low gear but even so he looked a bit undergeared as he chased Rodriguez at the top of the climb.



'Undergeared' suggests to me that he didn't have the option of a high enough gear, but that clearly wasn't the case - he _chose_ to be in that spinny gear!

I have to say that I was slightly surprised when the commentators mentioned in the final stages of the climb that they were only doing 20kmh - it looked faster to me, perhaps because of Froome's high cadence. (And I say 'only' 20kmh, but that's a damn sight faster than I could get up the Mur de Huy.)


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

Rodriguez's winning time was 2.50 up the Mur, 4 seconds faster than Valverde's win this year.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

Adverts again. That Major General Sir Evelyn Webb Carter's certainly got the name and the voice hasn't he.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure I buy a 130 km/h descent, even off the Tourmalet.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

I'm afraid I'm going to miss the finish because I just *HAVE* to go out *RIGHT NOW *and buy some Alpecin shampoo, so that I can have hair like John Degenkolb.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

That'll be about all we hear from Jensie today. Is it in his contract that he's only allowed to say two or three things per stage?


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Adverts again. That Major General Sir Evelyn Webb Carter's certainly got the name and the voice hasn't he.



I had an email the other day from someone claiming to be a high up general in the US army in Afghanistan or Syria or wherever it is they're fighting these days. Reckoned he had squirreled away a load of cash and wanted to send me some. I didn't trust him and I don't trust Maj Gen Sir Evelyn Webb Carter either - I bet he has an Equity card.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I bet he has an Equity card.


That would be so very disappointing.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure Greipel can complain too much about Degenkolb cutting him off, given that he did the same to Cav a few seconds earlier...


----------



## raindog (7 Jul 2015)

Degenkolb and Greipel banging shoulders


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

Funny Sagan 

EDIT:
For the people who haven't seen it... after the intermediate sprint Cav, Coquard, Greipel, Degenkolb and Sagan had some distance (of course) between them and the peloton and he gested lets turn around.
Greipel for a second was thinking (and shaking his head)... wow, no no, I'm not doing that... before he realized Sagan was joking and had a little laugh
(Degenkolb had the joke sooner than Greipel, Cav wasn't looking at the others and missed the joke)


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2015)

I love Sagan.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

His voice sounds like he breathes helium not air.


----------



## mr messy (7 Jul 2015)

Did i just imagine a Europcar rider with extra brake levers?


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

mr messy said:


> Did i just imagine a Europcar rider with extra brake levers?



I suppose you might have imagined his bike with them...


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

Major-General Sir Evelyn John Webb-Carter, KCVO OBE DL

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_Webb-Carter


----------



## raindog (7 Jul 2015)

mr messy said:


> Did i just imagine a Europcar rider with extra brake levers?


a lot of riders with Paris-Roubaix type bikes today


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Major-General Sir Evelyn John Webb-Carter, KCVO OBE DL
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_Webb-Carter


Proper pedigree that. I'm off to buy that coin now!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I suppose you might have imagined his bike with them...


They did mention someone on the first day who was running a second brake lever on the top of the handlebars as an option because of the cobbles. So as just mentioned, their Paris-Roubaix bike.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Proper pedigree that. I'm off to buy that coin now!



The class system is alive and well. When it comes to it, plebs like us will always follow the orders of our betters.


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Proper pedigree that. I'm off to buy that coin now!


He married the Hon. Anne Celia Wigram too. She sounds posh


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> HF2300 said:
> 
> 
> > mr messy said:
> ...



That comment went straight over your head, didn't it...


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Proper pedigree that. I'm off to buy that coin now!


I can send you a medal from the Kicking Donkey Half Marafun if you pm me your address.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

I


rich p said:


> I can send you a medal from the Kicking Donkey Half Marafun if you pm me your address.


Is it approved by the Major General?


----------



## raindog (7 Jul 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> 'slighly' geeky question...what sort of gear ratios would you guess that the riders used to get up that hill yesterday. I am rarely exicited when watching but I was on the edge of my seat, I was just blown away. And not a bad result either.


Jalabert reckoned 39x21 would be OK, but sometimes they go up to 39x28 for really steep stuff - probably depends who you are in the peloton.


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Major-General Sir Evelyn John Webb-Carter, KCVO OBE DL
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_Webb-Carter


Evelyn is a guy ?!?


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> IIs it approved by the Major General?


The posh git, said it's not worth the EPNS it's printed on


----------



## rich p (7 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Evelyn is a guy ?!?


Posh blokes are allowed to have girls names.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Posh blokes are allowed to have girls names.



It's part of the British class system. Mind you, at least we didn't call cowboys Marion


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> It's part of the British class system. Mind you, at least we didn't call cowboys Marion


Or Sue


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Major-General Sir Evelyn John Webb-Carter, KCVO OBE DL
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Evelyn_Webb-Carter


He's the very model of a modern major-general. Stooping to selling tat on daytime tv. Oh the shame...


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

He didn't look ashamed, I must say. Still, an Army pension only goes so far these days, don'tcha know.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

At least he hasn't lowered himself as far as Harvey Keitel.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

Actually daytime TV ads are full of people lowering themselves...


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

Anyway.... 

I believe the sprint trains will start any time now towards the next section


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

mr messy said:


> Did i just imagine a Europcar rider with extra brake levers?


Yep


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

Nasty triangle in the road there, with no-one flagging it


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

rain!


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Evelyn is a guy ?!?



"6 April 1982.
The nation has been told that Britain and Argentina are not at war, we are at conflict. I am reading Scoop by a woman called Evelyn Waugh."


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

Daniel Martin is completely out of GC now (since he won't be able to return to an accelerating peloton)


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

Astana put the hammer down


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

Did I just miss a crash while making tea? Who's involved?


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

my stomach is in knots for them


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

the dawg up the front with Nibali


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

where is saxo?


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

This is more like it


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

Yogi and G still with Froome


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

Nibali tried to push on there, closed down


----------



## The Couch (7 Jul 2015)

I don't have any prblem looking at Froome riding in the front when riding up a mountain, but I do crinch often when I see him "squirming" sometimes to free space around him when he is at the front in this stage

Sagan doing some nice work to bring Contador back


----------



## Stephen C (7 Jul 2015)

Froome just has a big wobble, absolutely frantic at the moment!


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

Froome's bike handling is bloody terrible


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

Froome nearly came off


----------



## Stephen C (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Froome's bike handling is bloody terrible


He did get a fairly large shove though, I'll let him off that one.


----------



## tug benson (7 Jul 2015)

Pinot has has a bad couple of days


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

Pinot's lost it completely. That puncture has spilled his half empty glass.


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jul 2015)

This 1st week is great.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

Great chase back on by Martin


----------



## Stonechat (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Pinot's lost it completely. That puncture has spilled his half empty glass.


Not doing himself any favours


----------



## ColinJ (7 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> 'Undergeared' suggests to me that he didn't have the option of a high enough gear, but that clearly wasn't the case - he _chose_ to be in that spinny gear!


I realised that he was not in his top gear! 

Froome was spinning even quicker than he normally does so I wondered if he stayed in that gear because he had left it a bit too late to go for a higher one. 

He probably wasn't actually quite as close as he appeared to be from the front camera position but I was willing him to grab a higher gear, stand up, and give it one last lunge.

And yes, I also realise that he knows what he is doing and did what was best for him, just like the 'stick elbows out and stare at the stem' thing that he does!


----------



## jarlrmai (7 Jul 2015)

The human motorbike is off.


----------



## benb (7 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Pinot has has a bad couple of days



Dark days for him.
Pinot noir.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Kind of spoils it a bit that Sky aren't interested in chasing, but still great to see.


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

Great stuff


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

What a great attack by Martin. Superbly timed - good for him


----------



## Dogtrousers (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> What a great attack by Martin. Superbly timed - good for him


On a borrowed bike too, I think


----------



## Dave Davenport (7 Jul 2015)

Sky seem to have more of an air of determination about them this year.


----------



## Bianchi boy (7 Jul 2015)

Is Contador tired or just holding back?????


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2015)

Adrian_K said:


> 'slighly' geeky question...what sort of gear ratios would you guess that the riders used to get up that hill yesterday. I am rarely exicited when watching but I was on the edge of my seat, I was just blown away. And not a bad result either.


http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/07/gallery/pro-bike-gallery-chris-froomes-pinarello-dogma_376761 and last year's specs http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-chris-froomes-pinarello-dogma-f8 makes me think it's 52-38 Osymetric on the front and 11-28t block, then that would be ratios between about 2.7 and 9.5? (38" to 128")


----------



## biking_fox (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> What a great attack by Martin. Superbly timed - good for him



And Ideal for Froome. He's kept the gap, and doesn't need to defend the jersey any more either.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/07/gallery/pro-bike-gallery-chris-froomes-pinarello-dogma_376761 and last year's specs http://www.cyclingnews.com/features/pro-bike-chris-froomes-pinarello-dogma-f8 makes me think it's 52-38 Osymetric on the front and 11-28t block, then that would be ratios between about 2.7 and 9.5? (38" to 128")



Assuming a cadence of 120rpm and a speed of about 20kmh, that would mean gearing of 38x28.


----------



## bianchi1 (7 Jul 2015)

Bianchi boy said:


> Is Contador tired or just holding back?????



Rode the last 25 k on a broken and buckled wheel according to eurosport


----------



## beastie (7 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Kind of spoils it a bit that Sky aren't interested in chasing, but still great to see.


Why would Sky chase? It's a perfect scenario for them. Martin gets the Jersey, Ettix ride for the next few days until the Mur Dr Bretagne and then it's the TTT.

G rode superbly today though.


----------



## beastie (7 Jul 2015)

Great ride by Quintana. Superb.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

beastie said:


> Why would Sky chase? It's a perfect scenario for them.



Of course. I totally get that, and I'm not saying they _should_ have chased, just that a death-or-glory solo attack like that needs a properly interested peloton going at full pelt to chase it down for maximum dramatic value.

Still, that's not to take away from a brilliant ride by Tony Martin and I'm glad he finally gets the chance to wear the yellow jersey.


----------



## coffeejo (7 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> If you want to be at the front of the ten deep crowds on the Champs Elysee you need to get there before the riders even set off from the Depart. Maybe even the night before? I dunno cos we didn't even entertain the idea!
> 
> However, we had a great time, just wandering around looking at the crowds / soaking up the amazing atmosphere and watching it all sat on some grass looking at the big screen near the finish line. We also heard Wiggo's success speech, even tho we could not see him .. my advice .. just do it!
> x


I went a couple of years ago and didn't have a problem finding a spot by the barriers, though I admit we did walk most of its length. It's great as you get to see them twice as they do the circuits. One day, I'll make it to the mountains for a bit of "slow" action.












The Champs Elysées



__ coffeejo
__ 7 Jul 2015



100th Tour de France
21 July 2013


----------



## beastie (7 Jul 2015)

Ride of the Day.........Laurens Ten Dam. Inside the time limit. Hat....


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2015)

Phil Liggett (poss) just said "the world champion, Rui Costa" 

What?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2015)

From what I saw of today's racing, Sky looked like a 2 man team. Where were the rest of them?


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> From what I saw of today's racing, Sky looked like a 2 man team. Where were the rest of them?


Froome was in yellow. Rowe and Thomas seemed to keep their ends up, with others making useful cameos.


----------



## gavroche (7 Jul 2015)

I feel sorry for Pinot. He was very unlucky indeed and probably lost the Tour today as 6 minutes is too big a gap to recoup with the likes of Froome in top form , Quintana and Contador. At least, he is still very young and there is still next year.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

He probably didn't help himself by throwing his bikes out of the pram instead of staying focused though.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jul 2015)

Alex Dowsett suffered a nightmare. Crashed before the 2nd pave section and badly mashed up his elbow. He rode home on his own, only just making it under the time limit.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Always worry about Dowsett when he crashes, being a haemophiliac. Seems ok though!


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Phil Liggett (poss) just said "the world champion, Rui Costa"
> 
> What?



He said it several times. Think we're probably doing OK if Liggett's only a year behind.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jul 2015)

The post-stitches picture looks worse than the pre-stitches one. He should be on the start line tomorrow.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> From what I saw of today's racing, Sky looked like a 2 man team. Where were the rest of them?



When you've got Thomas on your side on a stage like this, you don't really need anyone else. 

He is the superest of superdomestiques.


----------



## HF2300 (7 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> From what I saw of today's racing, Sky looked like a 2 man team. Where were the rest of them?



I thought a number of teams looked to be lacking in the personnel department. There seemed to be a few Movistars around, but none covering Quintana and Valverde was off on his own. Nibali looked decidedly lonely for quite a while, particularly considering they'd gone to the trouble of putting Westra up the road to start with and had 'classics specialist' Boom. Can't help feeling that hurt his chances of putting time into Froome, since every time they got onto the tarmac and into the wind he was doing all the work himself.

Not sure whether some of the leaders are going to find a bad lack of support when it counts, or whether it was just today's stage and the cobbles and I shouldn't read too much into it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Froome was in yellow. Rowe and Thomas seemed to keep their ends up, with others making useful cameos.


Maybe it's just that GT and CF seem to be the only ones in there at the death. Massive though GT is, I wouldn't want to see him burnt out.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

To be fair, telly doesn't show a lot of the work done early in the race by other riders.

Boom did quite a big turn on the front in the middle of the stage.

Big hat tip to Daniel Oss who rode like a machine today, despite his faceplant yesterday.

Thibaut Pinot will never win the TdF - he doesn't have the right temperament for top level bike racing.


----------



## Bollo (7 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Phil Liggett (poss) just said "the world champion, Rui Costa"
> 
> What?


Paul Sherwen becomes a master of paradox describing Tony Martin's breakaway

"Nine times out of ten this would be impossible!"


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> He probably didn't help himself by throwing his bikes out of the pram instead of staying focused though.


He was like a petulant child. He should have taken the bike offered to him instead of having a flounce.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

It was reported that his teamate was 10cm taller than him, which probably would have made the bike offered unrideable


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Word for Cav too - he could have gone for the stage win but buried himself for Martin.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

Also: great ride by Quintana, but what about Warren Barguil? He's looking like the best French prospect at the moment. 

And Tejay is quietly making a case for podium contention too.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> It was reported that his teamate was 10cm taller than him, which probably would have made the bike offered unrideable


Surely better to start making your way until the team car catches up?


----------



## robertob (7 Jul 2015)

Just finished watching the highlights on Eurosport - what a spectacular stage! Absolutely love it. Delighted for Tony Martin, superb move and once in front he was always going to win I felt. The ride is even more brilliant given the problems he had during the stage. Riding a bike which is quite different to his own, getting back into the group after losing connection through the bike change - awesome!



Hats off to Quintana not to lose any time. Didn't look comfortable at all and bit isolated in times? Didn't see many of his team around... but he made it which is the most important fact.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (7 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> He was like a petulant child. He should have taken the bike offered to him instead of having a flounce.


He was already behaving raggedly before the team car could get to him, he continued by giving the mechanic grief, sulked his way up the road for a minute or so, unloaded on the team mate who'd stopped and offered his bike. That really isn't how teams work together. Sure, he looked majestic in the Tour de Suisse when it visited Austria, but he was completely on his own. That's not going to happen often in the TdF. Ti_boude_ Pinot.


----------



## MisterStan (7 Jul 2015)

I will now stick up for him! Heat of the moment, adrenalin flowing etc...

However, he needs to work on that. Not a winning mentality by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## robertob (7 Jul 2015)

Btw. it just sinks in now: Tony Martin in yellow - he's from Cottbus; Andre Greipel in green - he's from Rostock - East Germany rules the Tour! That's pretty cool I have to say as one who's coming from the same part of the country.


----------



## Crackle (7 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Surely better to start making your way until the team car catches up?


Possibly. I'm not sure of the situation at that point now but he'd lost the plot by then and when he initially punctured he was in no man's land, hanging off the back with no prospect of getting back on his own after the puncture so he had to wait for the 2nd group anyhow.


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2015)

EQS are mental as a team. They have one of the worlds best sprinters to deliver to the line, they have a top ten GC contender, the world champion and the best time trialer in the world and two credible stage winners on any given day. How the hell they prepare for this is beyond me but they all seem to love working for each other.


----------



## smutchin (7 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Ti_boude_ Pinot.



Very good!


----------



## Foghat (7 Jul 2015)

A gripping stage indeed.

However, Liggett's back to bloody "Boysson-Hagen" again. He'd sorted it out a few races ago, but clearly can't help himself.

And apparently, a tailwind is the worst of all winds.......one of yesterday's gems.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> They have *one of* the worlds best sprinters...


----------



## themosquitoking (7 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


>


I didn't say he wasn't a nobber.


----------



## mjr (7 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> It was reported that his teamate was 10cm taller than him, which probably would have made the bike offered unrideable


For want of an Allen key, the tour was lost!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (7 Jul 2015)

Just watching the highlights with 9km to go. And I'll say this now - this is a f***** great Tour.


----------



## Bonus (7 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> If you want to be at the front of the ten deep crowds on the Champs Elysee you need to get there before the riders even set off from the Depart. Maybe even the night before? I dunno cos we didn't even entertain the idea!
> 
> However, we had a great time, just wandering around looking at the crowds / soaking up the amazing atmosphere and watching it all sat on some grass looking at the big screen near the finish line. We also heard Wiggo's success speech, even tho we could not see him .. my advice .. just do it!
> x



I've been there a few times and it's certainly worth it, but it doesn't come easy.
we were against the barriers within sight of the podium (which is stored up a side street for the day) and we got there around 6 am. We chose our spot and sat on our fold up chairs with our cool box and waited. The chairs allowed us to mark out a bigger area than we needed. Around 7am we were interviewed by a cycling magazine. By 8am all the barrier places were gone. By 10am the crowd was 3or 4 deep. By 11am the place was heaving. Bikes arrived around 4pm if I remember correctly! We could see a big screen and the finish line. We saw the riders go past 16 times and we saw the lap of honor after the finish.

It was well worth it :-)


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jul 2015)

So pleased for Martin. Brilliant

Pinot proper lost his cool


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just watching the highlights with 9km to go. And I'll say this now - this is a f***** great Tour.


+1
Sod the high mountains. Let them ride around northern France, Belgium and the Netherlands for three weeks.


----------



## 400bhp (7 Jul 2015)

Was half expecting Thomas to ride off the front with exactly 4k to go.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Just finished watching the highlights on Eurosport - what a spectacular stage! Absolutely love it. Delighted for Tony Martin, superb move and once in front he was always going to win I felt. The ride is even more brilliant given the problems he had during the stage. Riding a bike which is quite different to his own, getting back into the group after losing connection through the bike change - awesome!
> 
> 
> 
> Hats off to Quintana not to lose any time. Didn't look comfortable at all and bit isolated in times? Didn't see many of his team around... but he made it which is the most important fact.





"He won with my bike" right at the end. Brilliant. Great to see a tea, so behind him, the photos after the stage of the huddle are great.


----------



## SWSteve (7 Jul 2015)

2 Riders to watch so far this Tour for me

Barguil - doing phenomenally well to state with Froome and Contador and not fall into any problems so far, doing v. Well

Uran - having a great time, again doing well to stay at the front of the race. It will be interesting to see how he fair in the mountains


----------



## Berk on a Bike (7 Jul 2015)

Who's a giddy kipper tonight then...


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> 2 Riders to watch so far this Tour for me
> 
> Barguil -
> Uran -



Yep, both looking very good. I'd add Tejay to that short list too. 

Don't really know what Barguil is capable of but he's an exciting prospect. Hope he doesn't turn out to be the new Rolland. He's got to be the best bet for a Frenchman on the podium now. Apart from Gallopin, the rest of the French contingent have been very disappointing - especially Pinot but Bardet too. And even before we get to the mountains both are likely to lose a load more time in the TTT. 

Uran also very well placed and looking great. He and Tejay could be challenging for a podium spot too. 

Disappointed to see Keldermann so far off the pace already. And the Yates brothers.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Have the Yates' not said they are targeting stages rather than GC?


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Have the Yates' not said they are targeting stages rather than GC?



Probably.

Quite a few climbers are already so far off the pace that they won't be a threat if they go on the attack in the mountains, looking for stage wins, but if recent form is anything to go by, stages like Alpe d'Huez are likely to end up with the big boys slugging it out and not allowing the climbers their moment of glory.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2015)

There's such a lot going on in this opening week it's hard to keep track. Mollema is also riding extremely well and Uran paced Martin back to the front after his puncture. it's still too early to say but the positions after this first week are not what everyone was expecting.

I also agree with Smutch, Pinot doesn't seem to have that mental toughness that you need to win a GT. He's still young though, perhaps he can change that.


----------



## martint235 (8 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Who's a giddy kipper tonight then...
> 
> View attachment 95312


Let's just hope we don't see his yellow bike bouncing down the road (I assume Froome left his yellow bike at home cos of the cobbles.)


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2015)

pinot definately needs to change his mental attitude if yesterdays display of spoiled brat syndrome is anything to go by. as crackle says though , he is young and has time to adapt.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Yep, both looking very good. I'd add Tejay to that short list too..



Tejay's really looking like the dark horse of this tour - hasn't really featured, but he's just quietly stuck with the leaders, kept out of difficulty and avoided clocking up any deficits. Be interesting to see if he can keep it up.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> To be fair, telly doesn't show a lot of the work done early in the race by other riders. Boom did quite a big turn on the front in the middle of the stage.



Yes, absolutely, but whereas some teams have been very present or - irrespective of sheer numbers - have made a good job of looking after their leaders, others seem to have dropped away just at the point where things become critical. Difficult to read too much into yesterday, given the cobbled sectors, but if it continues...


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, absolutely, but whereas some teams have been very present or - irrespective of sheer numbers - have made a good job of looking after their leaders, others seem to have dropped away just at the point where things become critical. Difficult to read too much into yesterday, given the cobbled sectors, but if it continues...


The thing is, someone has to make sure the breakaway isn't 6 minutes, or 9, or 15. I've often seen Sky in that position near the beginning of the race when watching live but it never gets in to the highlights (or a brief 'and Sky did some work' mention which doesn't really reflect it). Arguably they should be hoping someone else is doing that (Etixx today I'd imagine) but their ethos does seem to be to do it if no-one else is looking tempted and that appears to be reflected in their numbers come later on. I don't know if it's just poor tactics, or if they work on the idea that they are going to have less people come the end, so they need stronger people. It can't hurt that they focus so specifically on GC, so being able to win the stage isn't important. Well, can't hurt until they lose their GC contenders and then aren't really set up to do anything else, which has happened a bit of late.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Bouhanni has abandoned following a crash


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

It's not his month is it?


----------



## RitchieJoe (8 Jul 2015)

What channel can I watch the tour on?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2015)

RitchieJoe said:


> What channel can I watch the tour on?



Assuming you are in the UK, ITV4


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bouhanni has abandoned following a crash


FFS


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Assuming you are in the UK, ITV4


German Eurosport, France 2/3 and RAI are also receivable in the UK, although few people have their satellite dishes set up for them.


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Thibaut Pinot will never win the TdF - he doesn't have the right temperament for top level bike racing.


Dangerous statement to make (with such a young guy), because personally I do feel he has the climbing skills for it... and in his defense, he seems to have (mostly) worked out his fear for descending in 1 year time, so it shows he has resilience
Anyway... only if a nobber like me remembers this statement of you it won't come back to bite you in the... 

By the way, I agree with @Crackle that he had lost too much time already, so he had no way to come back to the first group speeding away and he would be eventually caught by the next group anyway. 
He definitely lost his temper, but when you're really going for something is it that abnormal that there is frustration to be seen at the moment that you see your season's goal disappearing? (haven't we seen many other cyclists in the past get angry on their bikes or others riders when things weren't going in their favour?)



robertob said:


> Hats off to Quintana not to lose any time. Didn't look comfortable at all and bit isolated in times? Didn't see many of his team around... but he made it which is the most important fact.


Was quite obvious as well that Valverde wasn't in any way bothered to look if Quintana was still around (since he was mostly in the front and Quitana struggling in the back)


----------



## RitchieJoe (8 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Assuming you are in the UK, ITV4



Thanks bud....Oh and take that s**t out of your avatar *ducks and runs*


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Bouhanni has abandoned following a crash


Funnily enough (?!) his team-mate Edet, who was in the escape was told to let the other guy go and drop back to the peloton so that the full team would be able to be at Bouhanni's side. He was just back in the peloton to hear the team announcing his withdrawal


----------



## Supersuperleeds (8 Jul 2015)

Re the comments about Pinot, there is one reason and one reason only why is having such a bad tour so far, I picked the bugger in my Velo fantasy team


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Another crash...everyone up again tho


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2015)

It sounds like it's wet and very windy. Peloton in echelons.


----------



## Wafer (8 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Pinot proper lost his cool



Pinot Grouchio......



I'll get my coat....


----------



## cd365 (8 Jul 2015)

I'm off to France this afternoon, will catch the Mur de Bretagne stage.


----------



## Aperitif (8 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It sounds like it's wet and very windy. Peloton in echelons.


Long as it's not the peloton in cornichons - they would be in a right pickle. I feel sorry for Bouhanni now...saw the news on 'Le Tour' live feed...accompanied by a bicycle with a red cross struck through it.


> 13:33 Bouhanni to be evacuated
> 
> All the riders involved in the crash at kilometre 12 have made it back on their bikes to the exception of Nacer Bouhanni, who is about to be driven away by ambulance.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Dangerous statement to make (with such a young guy), because personally I do feel he has the climbing skills for it... and in his defense, he seems to have (mostly) worked out his fear for descending in 1 year time, so it shows he has resilience
> Anyway... only if a nobber like me remembers this statement of you it won't come back to bite you in the...



I just can't see it. If it had been Nibali having those problems yesterday, he would have just got on with it, accepted that it wasn't his day and done his best to limit his losses with a view to coming back stronger another day.

Pinot is more like Porte, in that he's as good as anyone when things are going in his favour, but he doesn't seem to deal with it so well when things don't go to plan. And I don't think that's something you can learn - you either have it or you don't.

He's had some bad luck, but to some extent you make your own luck - it's funny how the most successful riders always seem to have the best 'luck'.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> It was reported that his teamate was 10cm taller than him, which probably would have made the bike offered unrideable


Just to piss @Marmion off, I'll link to this story about Jensie using a kids bike during Le Tour in 2010 - If he could manage 15km on a kids bike, i'm pretty sure Pinot could have managed on a smaller frame at least to limit his losses....


----------



## HF2300 (8 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> The thing is, someone has to make sure the breakaway isn't 6 minutes, or 9, or 15. I've often seen Sky in that position near the beginning of the race when watching live but it never gets in to the highlights (or a brief 'and Sky did some work' mention which doesn't really reflect it). Arguably they should be hoping someone else is doing that (Etixx today I'd imagine) but their ethos does seem to be to do it if no-one else is looking tempted and that appears to be reflected in their numbers come later on. I don't know if it's just poor tactics, or if they work on the idea that they are going to have less people come the end, so they need stronger people. It can't hurt that they focus so specifically on GC, so being able to win the stage isn't important. Well, can't hurt until they lose their GC contenders and then aren't really set up to do anything else, which has happened a bit of late.



I see your point, but I wasn't really, or specifically, referring to Sky and I don't think that explains what we were seeing later in the race. As I say, though, difficult to generalise too much given the cobbled sectors.


----------



## HF2300 (8 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Just to piss @Marmion off, I'll link to this story about Jensie using a kids bike during Le Tour in 2010 - If he could manage 15km on a kids bike, i'm pretty sure Pinot could have managed on a smaller frame at least to limit his losses....



I think this thread needs more Jensie stories.


----------



## tug benson (8 Jul 2015)

Froome and Kennaugh in Arras this morning


----------



## tug benson (8 Jul 2015)

Another pile up, no one injured


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Froome and Kennaugh in Arras this morning


Christ is Froome really that frail that he needs a domestique to help him lay a wreath?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Christ is Froome really that frail that he needs a domestique to help him lay a wreath?


And I was expecting it to be a query as to whether he was remembering the fallen Kenyans.

My first thought was 'are they contracted to wear lycra for the whole of July?' Or were they worried if they had normal clothes on nobody would realise who they were?


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> 'are they contracted to wear lycra for the whole of July?'


Maybe they just like the way it feels against their skin?


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2015)

I am actually a bit surprised Perichon was "allowed" to still be in front by the intermediate sprint, Greipel wins the bunch sprint easily


----------



## tug benson (8 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> *And I was expecting it to be a query as to whether he was remembering the fallen Kenyans.*
> 
> My first thought was 'are they contracted to wear lycra for the whole of July?' Or were they worried if they had normal clothes on nobody would realise who they were?


it was for commonwealth soldiers in ww1


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I see your point, but I wasn't really, or specifically, referring to Sky and I don't think that explains what we saw later in the race.



Trouble is it's difficult to make a meaningful assessment without having watched the whole stage from beginning to end.

EQS and BMC were the only teams there in numbers at the finish but both Nibali and Froome praised teammates in post race interviews, so you have to assume they were happy with the level of support throughout the stage.

Quintana only had Valverde with him, but like Thomas, Valverde as a domestique on his own is probably worth a whole team of lesser riders.


----------



## The Couch (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Quintana only had Valverde with him, but like Thomas, Valverde as a domestique on his own is probably worth a whole team of lesser riders.


I guess you didn't really pay attention to "domestique" Valverde 
Froome did have some great work as well by Roche very deep in the final of the stage


----------



## Stephen C (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Trouble is it's difficult to make a meaningful assessment without having watched the whole stage from beginning to end.
> 
> EQS and BMC were the only teams there in numbers at the finish but both Nibali and Froome praised teammates in post race interviews, so you have to assume they were happy with the level of support throughout the stage.
> 
> Quintana only had Valverde with him, but like Thomas, Valverde as a domestique on his own is probably worth a whole team of lesser riders.


I also imagine they wanted the bare minimum towards the end, just imagine full teams for the big four racing towards the start of the cobbles, there just isn't room for it and there would've been carnage!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Jack Bauer out - are we in for another day of attrition?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

"These are some of the best motorcyclists in the world"

Yeh, sure they are Phil...you twat


----------



## jarlrmai (8 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Froome and Kennaugh in Arras this morning



Staring at stems again....


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2015)

Quelle surprise!

The motorbike sneaking up on the inside of the peloton on the narrow strip of wet grass a few feet from the riders. The rider loses control and falls off. Only the rider must have been surprised at the outcome cos it was so fakn obvious. Le nobbeur.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> "These are some of the best motorcyclists in the world"


Ryder Hesjedal ?


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> I guess you didn't really pay attention to "domestique" Valverde



I was led to believe he had come to terms with that being his role now. But it wouldn't be the first time Valverde has deceived me.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

And here's what the sticky-out saddle thingies is all about:
http://letour-livetracking.dimensiondata.com/

Hardly worth all the questions about what the sticky-out saddle thingies were, really...


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> "These are some of the best motorcyclists in the world"
> 
> Yeh, sure they are Phil...you twat


Damn it. If you're watching and going to post the "best" bits before I get chance, then I'm not going to


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Thanks for that Jensie, nobody was that interested in why BMC were wearing yellow helmets...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Well Phil, I'm glad you told us that now is not the time to be learning to fly a light aircraft, cos that's exactly what I was considering doing


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Not only have we got Phil, Paul and Jensie - here's another cock


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

I think that may be poppy cock!

IGMC


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

Another off day for Wilco Kelderman. 

Still, at least his legs should be nice and fresh when they reach the mountains.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Are Porte and Kennaugh saving themselves for the TTT and mountains?


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2015)

Well, I suppose we were long overdue a boring stage race stage! 

(Typical that I happen to choose _THIS_ one to watch live, so I can't skip through it ...)


----------



## w00hoo_kent (8 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Well, I suppose we were long overdue a boring stage race stage!
> (Typical that I happen to choose _THIS_ one to watch live, so I can't skip through it ...)


Our current method is to watch the live punditry, then a bit of the live race and skip to the highlights. Shuffle between the two as takes our fancy and finish with the punditry from both. But then we can't watch it live.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2015)

That's a hellishly slippery surface!


----------



## tug benson (8 Jul 2015)

Aye the wet roads has them sliding


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That's a hellishly slippery surface!


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2015)

Some nasty looking fools falls, there.


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2015)

Looked like they were braking on ice


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2015)

In cricketing news, Ballance is gone. In cycling news, balance is gone.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2015)

That woke me up! 



Crackle said:


> Pinot's lost it completely. That puncture has spilled his half empty glass.


For those of you watching it on ITV4 who will not have heard the explanation on today's Eurosport commentary ... apparently the electronic gear shift had jammed on the bike that he was abusing.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> In cricketing news, Ballance is gone. In cycling news, balance is gone.



And when/if Root goes, it'll be accepted in both sports: rooted.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2015)

And we'll need someone who Stokes up the pace...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That woke me up!
> 
> 
> For those of you watching it on ITV4 who will not have heard the explanation on today's Eurosport commentary ... apparently the electronic gear shift had jammed on the bike that he was abusing. of anything


FTFY


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> For those of you watching it on ITV4 who will not have heard the explanation on today's Eurosport commentary ... apparently the electronic gear shift had jammed on the bike that he was abusing.


Similar thing happened in a falling-down-the-stairs incident at Gatwick airport on an FNRttC this year. So Pinot should be grateful that it was merely the TdF.


----------



## Dogtrousers (8 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And we'll need someone who Stokes up the pace...


Who are you Rooting for?


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And we'll need someone who Stokes up the pace...



And we don't want anyone cycling up a dead-end Ali.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

Why not heckle www.thesocialpeloton.com ?


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> Looked like they were braking on ice


According to P&P, the road had become a glacier or something... (hi @Marmion)


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

Can someone tell me why Niki Terpstra isn't at the Tour? I know he withdrew from the Dauphine before the finish, but I don't know why - was it a crash or just feeling a bit poorly? He seems to have recovered well enough to win the Dutch national road race but obviously wasn't deemed fit enough to make the EQS Tour squad. Would have been handy in Cav's leadout on a day like today.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2015)

Kristoff I feel.


----------



## Dayvo (8 Jul 2015)

What a finish!


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

Greipel seems unstoppable at present.


----------



## Crackle (8 Jul 2015)

Cav seemed to deliberately drop onto Greipel's wheel which I thought was smart but then seemed to move off it and try to move up and Greipel moved onto his wheel. Sagan was moving pretty fast at the end too.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

Cav is definitely not as fast as he used to be.


----------



## the_craig (8 Jul 2015)

Big Andre is immense and is bossing the sprints. 

Although when you see replays, look out for Sagan on the left. It looks like he is in a different race.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Can someone tell me why Niki Terpstra isn't at the Tour?


http://cyclingquotes.com/news/terpstra_to_skip_the_tour/ suggests he's aiming at the Worlds this year and didn't feel he could do both.


the_craig said:


> Although when you see replays, look out for Sagan on the left. It looks like he is in a different race.


A race that ends 10m later...


----------



## SWSteve (8 Jul 2015)

Sagan will hopefully get that stage win. He's doing everything else at the moment.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> http://cyclingquotes.com/news/terpstra_to_skip_the_tour/ suggests he's aiming at the Worlds this year and didn't feel he could do both.



And yet Boom can manage to do both despite his ongoing health problems!

Thanks for the clarification, but that story doesn't add up. Why would riding the Tour in July be a problem for the Worlds in September?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Cav is definitely not as fast as he used to be.



He's a much better all-round rider, though. I think that as he's slowed, he's been getting stronger in other areas, as we saw in the British Road Race Championship this year. When this started to happen a couple of years ago he resisted the change, but I think he'll have to do some serious thinking in the off-season about how he directs his training effort, part of which is going to be to accept the fact that he's no longer the superstar sprinter he was. Unlike some ex-pure sprinters, I don't think he can settle into being a lead-out man - he's fast in all the wrong ways needed for that role. I think he can, however, move towards being a fast-finishing classics rider.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> And yet Boom can manage to do both despite his ongoing health problems!
> 
> Thanks for the clarification, but that story doesn't add up. Why would riding the Tour in July be a problem for the Worlds in September?


Maybe Terpstra is getting different medical advice to Boom? Anyone like to comment on how Quickstep's and Astana's doctors compare?


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Maybe Terpstra is getting different medical advice to Boom? Anyone like to comment on how Quickstep's and Astana's doctors compare?



You do have to wonder why Astana's doctors weren't aware of Boom's cortisol problem. Perhaps if they'd caught it themselves, the team could have quietly dropped him before it became public knowledge.

Not that I'm suggesting this has any relevance to the Terpstra situation, you understand.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (8 Jul 2015)

Some of the coverage was odd today, talking about riders being 'caught behind' as if the teams and riders concerned really cared. So far as I can tell, none of the GC or sprint favourites were in the second group that was split as a result of the wind, so there was no-one really 'caught behind'. It was basically a load of domestiques who sat back and cruised home after the split happened, and why not? They all want to save their energy for supporting their teams' contenders in the harder days to follow next week.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Some of the coverage was odd today, talking about riders being 'caught behind' as if the teams and riders concerned really cared. So far as I can tell, none of the GC or sprint favourites were in the second group that was split as a result of the wind, so there was no-one really 'caught behind'. It was basically a load of domestiques who sat back and cruised home after the split happened, and why not? They all want to save their energy for supporting their teams' contenders in the harder days to follow next week.


Commentators are not interested in imparting any knowledge to the viewers re tactics and reasons why people are not "on the rivet" for the win all the time - much easier to babble nonsense and shout a bit. I look forward to the day this changes, the "pundits" do try to add a sense of reality but it's difficult when a gibbering baboon has the majority of airtalk time.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Roche not getting much sympathy from Thomas after yesterday's stage:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

And Roche has now just tweeted that he rode into some of the crowd today and hopes he didn't hurt anyone - I doubt it, not unless they were upset by him looking for sympathy...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Can someone tell me why Niki Terpstra isn't at the Tour? I know he withdrew from the Dauphine before the finish, but I don't know why - was it a crash or just feeling a bit poorly? He seems to have recovered well enough to win the Dutch national road race but obviously wasn't deemed fit enough to make the EQS Tour squad. Would have been handy in Cav's leadout on a day like today.


I've been thinking the same. He'd have been perfect for the first week (former Roubaix winner and member of EQS's TTT squad).


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jul 2015)

Astana have released a statement re Lars Boom's health http://astanaproteam.kz/en/page/news/6735-lars-boom-official-statement/


----------



## roadrash (8 Jul 2015)

I love the punchline at the end

Astana Pro Team have been, currently are and will remain strong supporters of anti-doping measures taken by the UCI and the MPCC


----------



## Berk on a Bike (8 Jul 2015)

I don't much fancy Orica-Greenedge's chances in the team time trial on Sunday. Albasini called it quits tonight with a broken arm, adding to previous abandonners Simon Gerrans and Daryl Impey. Michael Matthews rides on but with two broken ribs.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> That woke me up!
> 
> 
> For those of you watching it on ITV4 who will not have heard the explanation on today's Eurosport commentary ... apparently the electronic gear shift had jammed on the bike that he was abusing.


I guess Marmion is all catchedy-uppity by now. I saw a clip on l'Equipe where he said something about a ''plateau'', which is the French for chainring, but there was so much attitude in his voice that I couldn't work out what he was saying nor why he was saying it. From which I gather that he must have been stuck on the small chainring as the pace was high and that part flat. But, oddly, he didn't seem to be spinning madly. So I'm none the wiser really.....


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

Matthews got the combativity prize today. Chapeau.


----------



## MisterStan (8 Jul 2015)

From the inrng.com;

*53×11*: Thibaut Pinot’s gears gave up leaving him in top gear. But his biggest problem was riding alone, he is the team’s climber but he was alone in the front group over the cobbles so when problems struck there was nobody to help. FDJ are big on the cobbled classics, in part because Marc Madiot won Paris-Roubaix twice but when Pinot’s problems struck all the team’s classic specialists had been dropped. Still the pressure drops now and the French media will start pestering Warren Barguil.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (8 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> From the inrng.com;
> 
> *53×11*: Thibaut Pinot’s gears gave up leaving him in top gear. But his biggest problem was riding alone, he is the team’s climber but he was alone in the front group over the cobbles so when problems struck there was nobody to help. FDJ are big on the cobbled classics, in part because Marc Madiot won Paris-Roubaix twice but when Pinot’s problems struck all the team’s classic specialists had been dropped. Still the pressure drops now and the French media will start pestering Warren Barguil.


Cheers. So, front and rear dérailleurs? Costly technology.


----------



## robertob (8 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Was quite obvious as well that Valverde wasn't in any way bothered to look if Quintana was still around (since he was mostly in the front and Quitana struggling in the back)



Yes, and there is one particularly situation from yesterday still very clear in my mind, when towards the end of the race, Quintana made his move up to the middle of the group - finally - where Valverde was riding as well; Nairo didn't look particularly comfortable, it was quite an effort obviously, but Valverde just glanced over his shoulder,gave him an abasing look for a couple of seconds, turned around and went off again. Great team mate to have I guess....

Not sure how the roles are distributed in Movistar, whether Valverde is allowed to ride on his own and doesn't need to work for the team's GC contender... but you certainly wouldn't see the same kind of behaviour at Sky or Tinkoff. 

Today: Greipel - once more! Looked like he wouldn't go anywhere 300m out but once in the clear you saw his pure determination to get up there. Da Gorilla is rocking! Very impressed with Sagan as well. Works his socks off for Contador as far as I can see, but still tries something in the finish when possible. He's a cool dude.


----------



## mjr (8 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cheers. So, front and rear dérailleurs? Costly technology.


Just fit a hub gear and have done with it! Might slightly slow rear wheel changes though


----------



## Strathlubnaig (8 Jul 2015)

Great seeing the maillot jaune giving a long pull up front in the final 2-3 km.


----------



## rich p (8 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure if ValvPiti is co-leader, I seem to have heard that said, but he's dickhead anyway.


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm not sure if ValvPiti is co-leader, I seem to have heard that said, but he's dickhead anyway.



He was interviewed before the Mur de Huy stage about his chances of victory and stated quite plainly that his priority was not to go for the win but to work for Quintana.

The phrase 'two-faced weasel' springs to mind. 

(Actually, something rather stronger than that springs to mind, but this is a family forum.)


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Great seeing the maillot jaune giving a long pull up front in the final 2-3 km.



Yeah, Cav must feel slightly embarrassed not to have delivered the stage win after having both the yellow jersey and the world champion on leadout duty.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (8 Jul 2015)

Thomas de Gendt has a bruised shoulder and a broken rib and will decide tomorrow morning if he'll ride on or not


----------



## smutchin (8 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Just fit a hub gear and have done with it! Might slightly slow rear wheel changes though



Or switch to Campagnolo - if EPS fails, you can at least manually shift into a different gear. When Di2 fails, you're stuck in whatever gear you were in at the time it went.


----------



## ColinJ (8 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Or switch to Campagnolo - if EPS fails, you can at least manually shift into a different gear. When Di2 fails, you're stuck in whatever gear you were in at the time it went.


Ironically, I was talking to a mate a couple of days ago about the widespread use of electronic shifting in the peloton these days but he said that he wouldn't trust it. I told him how reliable the technology is now, so no longer any worries there ...


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

I bet that if you were to conduct a proper analysis, it would prove to be no less reliable than mechanical shifting.


----------



## ColinJ (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I bet that if you were to conduct a proper analysis, it would prove to be no less reliable than mechanical shifting.


I think that is probably the case, but I am just waiting for the "_SEE - I TOLD YOU SO!_" comments ...


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

I bet the same people that make those comments are happy to drive cars controlled by non-user serviceable ECUs.


----------



## suzeworld (9 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> http://audioboo.fm/channels/1405050.rss is what you subscribe to and I think www.thecyclingpodcast.com is the website but it's currently blank for me.
> 
> The best one IMO is http://downloads.itv.com/podcasttdf.xml and the BBC one is http://downloads.bbc.co.uk/podcasts/5live/bespoke/rss.xml - There was a preview show from http://feeds.feedburner.com/bikeshowfeed too, but I doubt Jack's doing dailies.



Thanks --- I appreciate this .. I have recently got bluetooth in my car so I have started to get into podcasts when I am doing long journeys. Great stuff


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I bet the same people that make those comments are happy to drive cars controlled by non-user serviceable ECUs.


Not happy exactly but we still do. If it was as hard to buy a manual shift bike then I guess we'd use electronic complication there too. But bikes are better than cars


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Commentators are not interested in imparting any knowledge to the viewers re tactics and reasons why people are not "on the rivet" for the win all the time - much easier to babble nonsense and shout a bit. I look forward to the day this changes, the "pundits" do try to add a sense of reality but it's difficult when a gibbering baboon has the majority of airtalk time.


I wonder if it's a generational thing, as we move from the commentators who learnt the trade in the 60's or 80's to ones that have just come away from modern racing we're likely to get a much better viewpoint on the modern racing they are commentating on as things have changed so much. I'm thinking it'll be similar to the way TMS commentators slowly evolve in cricket.


----------



## The Couch (9 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I don't much fancy Orica-Greenedge's chances in the team time trial on Sunday. Albasini called it quits tonight with a broken arm, adding to previous abandonners Simon Gerrans and Daryl Impey. Michael Matthews rides on but with two broken ribs.


It ain't much better at Lotto...
This is what Hansen tweeted: "This is the amount of tape I need to keep my collar bone in place. It reduces the pain a bit..... A bit.. "






Debusschere has a bruised wrist since stage 3.
Henderson endured a broken rib during stage 4 and had to have stones removed from his hip.
De Gendt rode out yesterday's stage with a bruised shoulder and a broken rib.

Both teams will struggle to hang on to more than 5 men during the TT (very quickly after the start).


----------



## The Couch (9 Jul 2015)

This is some funny stuff 
(and I know... a waste of food.... an attack on the health of that person... but let's stick with funny stuff):
Oh... and a warning for the very sensitive people, best to stop at about 3:40 when he starts with the power gels


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

Davide Bramati the Etixx directeur-sportif shown going ape-shît when Tony Martin rode into yellow on Tuesday has been suspended from the team car on today's stage because the video showed him not wearing a seat belt. 

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...g-to-wear-seatbelt-181428#eavf5ozhiRYEmcPR.99


----------



## Sea of vapours (9 Jul 2015)

That seems a very minor issue compared to things like not looking at the road ahead more than once in a while and other _externally_ dangerous stuff!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Can anyone tell me why the climb they are about to hit is not categorised - looking at the stage profile, it appears to be more troublesome than those further along the route....


----------



## The Couch (9 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Davide Bramati the Etixx directeur-sportif shown going ape-shît when Tony Martin rode into yellow on Tuesday has been suspended from the team car on today's stage because the video showed him not wearing a seat belt.
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...g-to-wear-seatbelt-181428#eavf5ozhiRYEmcPR.99


In 2011, there was a tv-serie made with the Tour de Flanders (of 2010) as background to the story. Especially for this serie, the producers were allowed to make video-images in the team cars of some teams (QuickStep, Team Saxo and Omega Pharma-Lotto). In the show it was also clearly seen that Wilfried Peeters (technical director of QS) wasn't wearing a seat-belt either. 
Since the show was only shown the year after, I don't think there was any penalty for Peeters (besides negative comments in the media).
But I think it's a good thing that Bramati didn't get away with it,

By the way, the (success of the) videos that were shown from the team cars in the tv-show, was the reason why they installed the cams the season later to be able to show them in the race (or what happens more often, show them after the race).


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> In 2011, there was a tv-serie made with the Tour de Flanders (of 2010) as background to the story. Especially for this serie, the producers were allowed to make video-images in the team cars of some teams (QuickStep, Team Saxo and Omega Pharma-Lotto). In the show it was also clearly seen that Wilfried Peeters (technical director of QS) wasn't wearing a seat-belt either.
> Since the show was only shown the year after, I don't think there was any penalty for Peeters (besides negative comments in the media).
> But I think it's a good thing that Bramati didn't get away with it,
> 
> By the way, the (success of the) videos that were shown from the team cars in the tv-show, was the reason why they installed the cams the season later to be able to show them in the race (or what happens more often, show them after the race).



Generally I'm liking all the onboard footage (cars, bikes, mechanics!). It gives a good insight into the organised chaos.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Do we assume that Teklehaimanot is going for the mountains jersey again?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Do we assume that Teklehaimanot is going for the mountains jersey again?


Looking at my fantasy team choice I don't seem to be.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2015)

View: https://youtu.be/1ACotZJ6Svc

Crash yesterday


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> View: https://youtu.be/1ACotZJ6Svc
> 
> Crash yesterday



Up close that wet tarmac looks like their riding on a kitchen worktop.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Up close that wet tarmac looks like their riding on a kitchen worktop.


Granite or laminate?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Granite or laminate?


Definitely.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Granite or laminate?


Calaminate.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Do we assume that Teklehaimanot is going for the mountains jersey again?


From the live feed tracker thingy; 

Teklehaimanot has a true passion for the polka dot jersey
Daniel Teklehaimanot won the King of the Mountain competition at the Critérium du Dauphiné last month. It was the first distinctive jersey for MTN-Qhubeka in a World Tour race. As he secured it atop the Bettex in Saint-Gervais, the Eritrean declared: “When I was young and watching the Tour de France, I was always more excited by the fight for the polka dot jersey than the yellow. It's fantastic to know that I'll be riding the Tour de France as well. It's very exciting. All the riders in the world want to do the Tour. I hope I'll have a chance to race for the polka dot jersey as well as here. One day with this jersey at the Tour would be enough for me. It won't be easy but I'm prepared to working hard.”


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

He would definitely have been in my fantasy team if I'd done one. I like a good long name.


----------



## Stonechat (9 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> He would definitely have been in my fantasy team if I'd done one. I like a good long name.


Best name since Djamolidine Abdujaparov


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

From the tracker thingy; 

No worries for Valverde
Spanish national champion Alejandro Valverde had a crash but there's no worries in the camp of Movistar. Questioned by letour.com, directeur sportif José Luis Arrieta said: "He stop for a piss and slipped on the gravel when he went back on his bike but fortunately, there's no damage."


----------



## The Couch (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> From the tracker thingy;
> 
> No worries for Valverde
> Spanish national champion Alejandro Valverde had a crash but there's no worries in the camp of Movistar. Questioned by letour.com, directeur sportif José Luis Arrieta said: "He stop for a piss and slipped on the gravel when he went back on his bike but fortunately, there's no damage."


Typical for Valverde to take the piss out of everyone


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Thanks --- I appreciate this .. I have recently got bluetooth in my car so I have started to get into podcasts when I am doing long journeys. Great stuff


Inner Ring have done a run down of a few available podcasts too.

http://inrng.com/2015/07/the-podcast-explosion/


----------



## RitchieJoe (9 Jul 2015)

Can anyone recommend a good site to help me understand the tour and competitive cycling events/rules. First time I've ever tuned into the tour today and I'm knackered just watching it


----------



## jnrmczip (9 Jul 2015)

Guys what team kit is this I want it can anyone help out ??


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Garmin-Cannondale.


----------



## jnrmczip (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Garmin-Cannondale.


I'll try search again


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> I'll try search again


I think they have a special kit for Le Tour - I remember seeing somewhere that they'd gone greener as it woudl be more comfortable in the heat than the usual kit.

ETA Yep - it was here http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...eal-special-edition-tour-de-france-kit-179286


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2015)

jnrmczip said:


> View attachment 95512
> 
> Guys what team kit is this I want it can anyone help out ??





MisterStan said:


> I think they have a special kit for Le Tour - I remember seeing somewhere that they'd gone greener as it woudl be more comfortable in the heat than the usual kit.
> 
> ETA Yep - it was here http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...eal-special-edition-tour-de-france-kit-179286


That had me puzzled - I was wondering why it looked yellow rather than green. Rider 164 is Hesjedal.


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That had me puzzled - I was wondering why it looked yellow rather than green. Rider 164 is Hesjedal.


The TV pictured is broken.

And just in case @Marmion's TV is broken, I'm sure he'll love to know that they've got a sacrificial lamb at the race today and that Phil loved Paul's quip that the riders would be "puffin" on top of the cliffs.


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Really hoping Teklehaimanot can take the mountains jersey today, less than 10K to go....


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2015)

Coo, in a bonus, they've told us apparently "Bretons" means "British" and not "Bretons" like I thought. Thanks P&P! 

And other than Teklehaimanot (sorry if misspelt... I'll edit to fixlater), it's not that interesting today yet.


----------



## roadrash (9 Jul 2015)

How did he not see that bale of hay . head first over the bars


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

"First of the major jerseys for an African rider"

Cough ... Kenyan ... Cough


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2015)

Really great to see Teklehaimanot getting the polka dot jersey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

Daniel Takethehighroad

I'll get my coat...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2015)

Oh dear... not good. Martin may be out.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Oh dear... not good. Martin may be out.


He's back on his bike but that doesn't look good - other riders pushing him in.


----------



## mjr (9 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Oh dear... not good. Martin may be out.


He thinks he's out, from the looks of it. Nice tribute from his teammates riding in with him.


----------



## Twizit (9 Jul 2015)

Dan or Tony?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2015)

Twizit said:


> Dan or Tony?


Tony


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)




----------



## Twizit (9 Jul 2015)

Ah just seen ticker update - Tony... doesn't sound good


----------



## Hont (9 Jul 2015)

That could have been disastrous for the Tour as well as Tony Martin. The chain reaction took out Nibali and Quintana (?) and they bumped into a Sky rider (who remained upright) that I can only assume was Froome. Nibali looks fine - out of the saddle on the run-in. Quintana not showing any obvious problems.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> That could have been disastrous for the Tour as well as Tony Martin.



Won't be great news for Froome if Martin is out - it means he has to retake the yellow jersey, along with all the responsibility that entails.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)




----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

I think the dress would suit him too, it's quite nice.


----------



## RitchieJoe (9 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I think the dress would suit him too, it's quite nice.



you can see enough of his legs already, don't get greedy


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Jul 2015)

They keep banging on about 'the first African to wear a leaders jersey in the TdF'. Errr... Daryl Impey.


----------



## Hont (9 Jul 2015)

Hmm. Froome visits Astana bus. Nibali: "we've cleared things up". Anyone know what that's all about?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

Tony Martin confirms his collar bone is broken, and considering options


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

MTN Qhubeka's plan, drawn up last night, courtesy of Brian Smith:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Hmm. Froome visits Astana bus. Nibali: "we've cleared things up". Anyone know what that's all about?



It appears Nibali chucked a water bottle at him and then realised it was "mistaken identity"...so they have patched things up. Bless.


----------



## philk56 (9 Jul 2015)

Earlier in today's stage


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (9 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Yes but this ones a proper black one ....


Dear Tweedlepaul and Tweedlephil, how many BLACK riders have worn a leader's jersey?


----------



## Saluki (9 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Tony Martin confirms his collar bone is broken, and considering options


According to twitter, the option he is taking is going home to heal. Froome in Yellow tomorrow.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Yes but this ones a proper black one ....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

I'm seeing tweets saying (according to the race director) Froome doesn't have to race in yellow tomorrow if he doesn't want to.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm seeing tweets saying (according to the race director) Froome doesn't have to race in yellow tomorrow if he doesn't want to.


Traditionally Yellow not worn if lost by misfortune


----------



## themosquitoking (9 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Traditionally Yellow not worn if lost by misfortune


He caused the crash though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (9 Jul 2015)

A litte research: 
_On the evening before stage 13, [of the 1980 Tour] which included mountains of the highest category, Hinault decided to withdraw. Zoetemelk, until that moment second in the general classification, became the new leader, but refused to wear the yellow jersey, in the tradition of Eddy Merckx who refused to don the yellow jersey in the 1971 Tour de France after Luis Ocañaleft the race as leader_

Source Wikipedia 1980 Tour de France


----------



## Strathlubnaig (9 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> A litte research:
> _On the evening before stage 13, [of the 1980 Tour] which included mountains of the highest category, Hinault decided to withdraw. Zoetemelk, until that moment second in the general classification, became the new leader, but refused to wear the yellow jersey, in the tradition of Eddy Merckx who refused to don the yellow jersey in the 1971 Tour de France after Luis Ocañaleft the race as leader_
> 
> Source Wikipedia 1980 Tour de France


well if Froome does wear yellow then it proves he is a nobber


----------



## Berk on a Bike (9 Jul 2015)

That injury.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (9 Jul 2015)

Oh bugger, that's awful.


----------



## jarlrmai (9 Jul 2015)

Poor Etixx


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> They keep banging on about 'the first African to wear a leaders jersey in the TdF'. Errr... Daryl Impey.


True but he's a doper!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> I'm seeing tweets saying (according to the race director) Froome doesn't have to race in yellow tomorrow if he doesn't want to.


That's interesting. When Armitstead crashed at the Women's ToB, Lisa Brennauer stated she didn't want to wear the yellow but was told she had to....


----------



## the_craig (9 Jul 2015)

Technically, is Martin still not in yellow as finished the stage? So therefore, is still the leader of the race until he doesn't turn up at the start line. 

So there is no yellow jersey tomorrow.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> It appears Nibali chucked a water bottle at him and then realised it was "mistaken identity"...so they have patched things up. Bless.



Just seen the interview with Nibali, after his chat with Froome, and he seemed to be pretty angry still. Comes across as a bit of a nobber, tbh.

All Froome did, as far as I can see, is swerve round Nibali to avoid the crash himself. It meant there was no room for Nibali to escape Barguil falling on him but that's hardly Froome's fault. And does he expect us to believe he would have done anything different in Froome's position? Twit.

The crash was entirely Tony Martin's fault, unfortunately.


----------



## rich p (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Just seen the interview with Nibali, after his chat with Froome, and he seemed to be pretty angry still. Comes across as a bit of a nobber, tbh.
> 
> All Froome did, as far as I can see, is swerve round Nibali to avoid the crash himself. It meant there was no room for Nibali to escape Barguil falling on him but that's hardly Froome's fault. And does he expect us to believe he would have done anything different in Froome's position? Twit.
> 
> The crash was entirely Tony Martin's fault, unfortunately.


I've just watched the ITV highlights and how Nibali ever managed to blame Froome is beyond me. Uno cazzo!


----------



## MisterStan (9 Jul 2015)

Nibali bumped into Froome didn't he? Not the other way round....


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> They keep banging on about 'the first African to wear a leaders jersey in the TdF'. Errr... Daryl Impey.



To be fair to Tweedlephil and Tweedlepaul, they did specify the polka dot jersey. 

Froome wore the polka dot jersey for one day in 2012, but he's British, as we all know.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

They should have an arm-wrestling competition and be done with it...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (9 Jul 2015)

Apparently Tony Martin still wanted to continue but:

"Unfortunately, the collarbone is a lateral fracture," team doctor Helge Riepenhof said. "The collarbone is in lots of pieces, so it was a major impact. One of the pieces came through the skin, which means it's an open fracture. Therefore, even if it was Tony's wish to start tomorrow, I have to say he is not allowed to."

Well, err, yeah...


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Can anyone tell me why the climb they are about to hit is not categorised - looking at the stage profile, it appears to be more troublesome than those further along the route....



The finish climb wasn't classified either. I presume it's because it's officially classified as a flat stage so they want to limit the number of climbing points available. 

It's a common occurrence though, isn't it? The classification is totally arbitrary and based on the whim of the organisers.


----------



## Crackle (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Just seen the interview with Nibali, after his chat with Froome, and he seemed to be pretty angry still. Comes across as a bit of a nobber, tbh.
> 
> All Froome did, as far as I can see, is swerve round Nibali to avoid the crash himself. It meant there was no room for Nibali to escape Barguil falling on him but that's hardly Froome's fault. And does he expect us to believe he would have done anything different in Froome's position? Twit.
> 
> The crash was entirely Tony Martin's fault, unfortunately.



Valverde had a funny reaction too. Stating that Froome swerving had slowed him, suggesting that Froome had done it deliberately. Froome needs to appear on his bus too.


----------



## Dave Davenport (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> To be fair to Tweedlephil and Tweedlepaul, they did specify the polka dot jersey.



If that's the case then I stand corrected.

They're still a pair of knobbers though.


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> They're still a pair of knobbers though.



True that. Loved the way they had to take three guesses before working out which Etixx rider won the stage. It clearly wasn't Cav, even I could see that.


----------



## tug benson (9 Jul 2015)

if Nibali didn't hit froome then he was having a heaving bang onto the road, froome helped him a wee bit


----------



## smutchin (9 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> if Nibali didn't hit froome then he was having a heaving bang onto the road, froome helped him a wee bit



I got the impression Nibali felt he could have stayed upright if Froome hadn't been in the way.

Not Froome's problem though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> True that. Loved the way they had to take three guesses before working out which Etixx rider won the stage. It clearly wasn't Cav, even I could see that.


Aye, it was pathetic. They are pathetic. I am even more pathetic for hating them.


----------



## fossyant (9 Jul 2015)

Hats off to Tony for congratulating his team mate, then getting the presentation over, then getting checked out. Hard man. 

Nibbles you nobber. Good on Froomey


----------



## Bollo (9 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Just seen the interview with Nibali, after his chat with Froome, and he seemed to be pretty angry still. Comes across as a bit of a nobber, tbh.
> 
> All Froome did, as far as I can see, is swerve round Nibali to avoid the crash himself. It meant there was no room for Nibali to escape Barguil falling on him but that's hardly Froome's fault. And does he expect us to believe he would have done anything different in Froome's position? Twit.


Let's hope Nibbles doesn't have a pet rabbit.


----------



## AndyRM (10 Jul 2015)

The ITV highlights really hacked me off tonight. Claimed they didn't have time to show Teklehaimanot's interview then buggered about with a minute and a half of condensed highlights and a map of tomorrow's stage, directing viewers to watch him on the website.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> well if Froome does wear yellow then it proves he is a nobber



It'll be up to the race organisers whether he has to wear it or not. I suspect he would prefer not to, so if he does wear it today, it probably won't be through choice.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

AndyRM said:


> The ITV highlights really hacked me off tonight. Claimed they didn't have time to show Teklehaimanot's interview then buggered about with a minute and a half of condensed highlights and a map of tomorrow's stage, directing viewers to watch him on the website.


Pissed me off too. Who cares about Nibali getting his shorts in a twist over nothing? It's not every day you get to watch history in the making but apparently that's not a priority. 

Really must investigate Eurosport instead.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2015)

Here's the interview. I think he was happy to be on the podium.

http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

*Chris Froome* ‏@chrisfroome  36m36 minutes ago
For those asking, I won’t be wearing yellow today! All the best to @tonymartin85 with his op & recovery #MaillotJaune

 #TDF2015


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2015)

Tekkers should go for that early hill today to maintain the KOM jersey.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

Bah. TMN to @MisterStan


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

Cross posted @coffeejo no TMN awarded


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Cross posted @coffeejo no TMN awarded


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

Pointless question. If the crash hadn't happened, would Cav have made it to the line?


----------



## Aperitif (10 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Pointless question. If the crash hadn't happened, would Cav have made it to the line?


Eventually, yes.


----------



## Mugshot (10 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> True that. Loved the way they had to take three guesses before working out which Etixx rider won the stage. It clearly wasn't Cav, even I could see that.


On Eurosport they were screaming and shouting about who was going to win the stage from the group of riders sprinting for the line, meanwhile Stybar is quietly cruising to the finish line, I'm honestly not sure they even saw him until he was just about to cross.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2015)

Mugshot said:


> On Eurosport they were screaming and shouting about who was going to win the stage from the group of riders sprinting for the line, meanwhile Stybar is quietly cruising to the finish line, I'm honestly not sure they even saw him until he was just about to cross.


It was weird. I was trying to reconcile what I could see with what they were saying. I was wondering whether I'd got the perspective mixed up and maybe the EQS rider was obviously doomed to be caught, although he looked well clear. I was also trying to work out who it was. Cav? No. Kwiat? No, wrong jersey. Martin? No, wrong jersey and too mobile. The TV didn't help by focusing on the crash.


----------



## coffeejo (10 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Eventually, yes.


May you be stuck in a lift with Phil and Paul's commentaries over the years on endless repeat.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The TV didn't help by focusing on the crash.


This a hundred times over. There's a race on, a sprint to the finish - that's what we want to see. We can come back to the pile up later.


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> It was weird. I was trying to reconcile what I could see with what they were saying. I was wondering whether I'd got the perspective mixed up and maybe the EQS rider was obviously doomed to be caught, although he looked well clear. I was also trying to work out who it was. Cav? No. Kwiat? No, wrong jersey. Martin? No, wrong jersey and too mobile. The TV didn't help by focusing on the crash.



Aye, it took a few seconds to compute. I was thinking, the bloke in front wasn't in the race


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I was also trying to work out who it was. Cav? No. Kwiat? No, wrong jersey. Martin? No, wrong jersey and too mobile. The TV didn't help by focusing on the crash.


The Czech former-champion armbands were the giveaway (the other Czech EQS rider is Petr Vakoč who is both current champion and not in their Tour team), but weren't identifiable on SD until relatively close to the line. Surely the commentary positions have HD, though?


----------



## Mugshot (10 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> The Czech former-champion armbands were the giveaway (the other Czech EQS rider is Petr Vakoč who is both current champion and not in their Tour team), but weren't identifiable on SD until relatively close to the line. Surely the commentary positions have HD, though?


As has been said, on the commentary I was suffering with, the quality of whatever picture the commentators got was such that it appeared they couldn't see him at all, nevermind what colour arm bands he had on. As @Dogtrousers said it was weird, the idiots are going nuts about whose going to win from the sprint, and I was shouting "What about that bloke!!", they totally ignored him


----------



## 400bhp (10 Jul 2015)

Mugshot said:


> As has been said, on the commentary I was suffering with, the quality of whatever picture the commentators got was such that it appeared they couldn't see him at all, nevermind what colour arm bands he had on. As @Dogtrousers said it was weird, the idiots are going nuts about whose going to win from the sprint, and I was shouting "What about that bloke!!", they totally ignored him



But in a weird way, that adds to the enjoyment of bike racing.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> *Chris Froome* ‏@chrisfroome  36m36 minutes ago
> For those asking, I won’t be wearing yellow today! All the best to @tonymartin85 with his op & recovery #MaillotJaune
> 
> #TDF2015





User3094 said:


> View attachment 95603



Definitely taking a TMN for that one though.


----------



## Dogtrousers (10 Jul 2015)

Stupid flight of fancy: If a perfectly healthy cyclist elected to have surgery to replace his collar bone with a high performance space age material unbreakable artificial collar bone ... Would that be skeletal doping?


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2015)

You guys need to start learning Dutch and watch Sporza 
They were immediately aware that Stybar was ahead and the small group needed to get organized or he wouldn't be caught

As an extra bonus, you can watch the evening program "Vive le Velo" as well


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2015)

chapeau!


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2015)

Why is he squishing that man's face?


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Stupid flight of fancy: If a perfectly healthy cyclist elected to have surgery to replace his collar bone with a high performance space age material unbreakable artificial collar bone ... Would that be skeletal doping?


I would say no

Because it can't really help your performance
(it will of course help the drop of performance when falling down, but then they shouldn't be allowed to have caffeine either, right?)


A (bone) leg replacement however....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jul 2015)

Apparently Contador crashed...

...in the neutral zone. (sniggers)


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Stupid flight of fancy: If a perfectly healthy cyclist elected to have surgery to replace his collar bone with a high performance space age material unbreakable artificial collar bone ... Would that be skeletal doping?


It's a well known fact that Vasil Kiryienka is in fact a cyborg.....


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jul 2015)

Froome interview to LeTour.com



> Out of respect for Tony I would never have worn it in any case. That’s not the way to get the yellow jersey due to someone else’s misfortunes but Tony finished yesterday. I was second on the GC so there was no way to wear it. It’s never a burden especially in a stage like today, it’s definitely a stage for the sprinters so the pressure is on the sprinters teams to control the race and get to the front. It’s just another day to get through. So far the guys have done a fantastic job keeping me safe, keeping me out of trouble. Yesterday, there was a little bit of confusion out on the road in terms of who caused the accident. Vincenzo [Nibali] blamed me for the incident so I just went to the Astana bus to tell him what a f*cking Italian c*nt he is. It doesn’t really change too much for us because he thinks I'm a Kenyan c*nt. It made no difference if I was wearing the jersey or not. It’s about staying out of trouble, ahead of the crashes and getting to the finish line with no splits with the other GC contenders. Up to now, I’m in a very fortunate position. I was not caught in crosswinds. The cobbles went well. I’m in a very good position in terms of the GC standings going into the team time trial in that pole position if you like.



Can you spot the bit I've editorialised...?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> It's a well known fact that Vasil Kiryienka is in fact a cyborg.....


Kiryienka's endoskeleton has a "UCI approved" badge on it


----------



## Berk on a Bike (10 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Youve put the asterixes in?


Winner.


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2015)

Probably Nibali saw Martin (in the yellow jersey) going down in his peripheral vision and was thinking it must be Froome

So actually it was a compliment towards Froome, since Nibbles initial assumption was to connect Froome and the yellow jersey together
(of course this connection might have been enforced by the falling down )


By the way, I know Froome isn't at all crashing this GT, but you can't rebuild your reputation in just 5 stages


----------



## fimm (10 Jul 2015)

Daniel Teklehaimanot scores one more KOM point and will retain the polka dot jersey.


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2015)

If i recall Nibbles got a strop on with Wiggins the year he won it before Wiggins made peace by patting him on the back at the end of a hard fought stage. After that Nibbles was all sweetness and light.


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2015)

This is starting to look more impressive than Poulidor, Zoetemelk and Ullrich combined  :


----------



## Strathlubnaig (10 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> *Chris Froome* ‏@chrisfroome  36m36 minutes ago
> For those asking, I won’t be wearing yellow today! All the best to @tonymartin85 with his op & recovery #MaillotJaune
> 
> #TDF2015


good lad Froome.


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Apparently Contador crashed...
> 
> ...in the neutral zone. (sniggers)



The Romulans will be pissed.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (10 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Froome interview to LeTour.com
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spot the bit I've editorialised...?


I'd have said that you have neutralised it..
in keeping with the race events so far..

Just nipped over to letour.fr and looked at the live data coming in..
impressive.


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> You guys need to start learning Dutch and watch Sporza


Remove the lousy encryption and I'll watch Sporza more. itv4 is in the clear and easily visible there, so you can watch P&P instead.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

From the live feed thingmajig; 
_Patrick Lefevere: "Tony was still smiling this morning"
Etixx-Quick Step team manager Patrick Lefevere also gave his view to letour.com at the starting area: “It's very sad. But Tony [Martin] was still smiling. He said OK I spent two days in the yellow jersey, it was a dream when I was a kid. And I got it. I cannot be too sad. He came to the restaurant to tell his team-mates: ‘go on, you are doing very well and good luck'. It was quite an emotional moment. The guy who will be captaining the team until the mountains now is [Michal] Kwiatkowski. With Tony, we were the big favourites of the TTT. Even without Tony, we'll do our best to take Rigo [Uran] in the best conditions in the mountains. We came to the Tour with our best possible team.In the Giro, Rigoberto was suffering. Nobody speaks about him, he's there in the shadow of the team doing very well. You have the big four. And after the big four you have Rigo, he can be the surprise of the Tour.”
_
I nearly just shed a tear!


----------



## Hont (10 Jul 2015)

Mugshot said:


> On Eurosport they were screaming and shouting...


That's Carlton Kirby's default setting though. He'd describe grass growing at 110 decibels and a bpm of 170.


----------



## the_craig (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## suzeworld (10 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Froome interview to LeTour.com
> 
> 
> 
> Can you spot the bit I've editorialised...?



I'd have been more sure of an edit from someone in here if you'd stuck with nobber as your term of abuse!
I was reading bits of this thread to my other half last night, and it is very funny how often nobber gets an airing in here ....


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Remove the lousy encryption and I'll watch Sporza more. itv4 is in the clear and easily visible there, so you can watch P&P instead.


This one should work (without GEO-restriction)


----------



## suzeworld (10 Jul 2015)

fimm said:


> Daniel Teklehaimanot scores one more KOM point and will retain the polka dot jersey.


 did he do it? Thought the points were early on in this stage today ... ?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jul 2015)

Excellent finish! Well done Cav.

Just left his team and found the best place to be like he used to do...


----------



## mjr (10 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> This one should work (without GEO-restriction)


Sorry, should have mentioned that I meant the satellite broadcast. I'm using the computer for work, so don't really want to hook it up to the TV or have the race hogging a corner of its screen.


----------



## Stephen C (10 Jul 2015)

Cav gets his tactics spot on (ie, not going from miles out and leading out Greipel) and takes the win!


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

Cav!


----------



## Twizit (10 Jul 2015)




----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

Sagan 3rd, makes a change from constantly being number two i guess


----------



## Nomadski (10 Jul 2015)

Cav rode that to absolute perfection. Brilliant finish.


----------



## beastie (10 Jul 2015)

Canny riding from Cav there.


----------



## MisterStan (10 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Sagan 3rd, makes a change from constantly being number two i guess


Just spotted he's second in the GC


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Jul 2015)

Provided Greipel and Cav keep swapping sprint stage wins, and perhaps there is a surprise or two, Sagan is a shoo-in for the points jersey the way he is riding, even with the changes to the points system.


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2015)

From the overhead shot you can see he's completely boxed in but managed to sneak through and use Greipel's wheel - haha - excellent.
All the doubters, eh?  
He's better off without a train, and just mixing it on his own up front.
That was pure talent.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2015)

Is it a tradition to announce that Greipel's boxed in a split second before he emerges with a straight view of the line?


----------



## raindog (10 Jul 2015)

Superb hat-trick of wins for Quickstep. What a shame Martin's not there today.


The French translator unable to cope with _"argy-bargy_" during the Cav interview


----------



## rich p (10 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Superb hat-trick of wins for Quickstep. What a shame Martin's not there today.
> 
> 
> The French translator unable to cope with _"argy-bargy_" during the Cav interview


Argentinan narrow boat captain?


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2015)

Paolini tests positive for Cocaine after cobbled stage.

http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-statement-luca-paolini/

Cocaine! bizarre.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Paolini tests positive for Cocaine after cobbled stage.
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-statement-luca-paolini/
> 
> Cocaine! bizarre.


Did they spot it stuck in his facial hair?


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Did they spot it stuck in his facial hair?


That's the trouble with beards. You never know how long that stuff is gonna get stuck in them waiting for the next lick of the chops. Probably on his top lip and dribbled in with the sweat.


----------



## Bonus (10 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Paolini tests positive for Cocaine after cobbled stage.
> 
> http://www.uci.ch/pressreleases/uci-statement-luca-paolini/
> 
> Cocaine! bizarre.



Didn't Tom Boonen have the same problem some years ago?


----------



## Crackle (10 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> Didn't Tom Boonen have the same problem some years ago?


Yes he was, well remembered. It was out of competition though, so no sanction. If Paolini gets a ban that'll surely finish his career now.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

Not a bad first week for MTN-Qhubeka, 6 x top 10 places and KOM jersey

They seem to have got the mix of "seasoned pros" and new talent just about right and have had a very good season.


----------



## roadrash (10 Jul 2015)

I am happy to see them doing so well , hope it continues


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

Luca


----------



## Saddle bum (10 Jul 2015)

Speculation is that Cav has lost a bit more weight than before. This may mean less power, but be an advantage on an uphill sprint.


----------



## smutchin (10 Jul 2015)

Saddle bum said:


> Speculation is that Cav has lost a bit more weight than before. This may mean less power, but be an advantage on an uphill sprint.



That was evident today. Plus he got the timing right.

He may not have the pure speed any more but he still has the killer instinct. Needs a few of attempts to get it right though, which is always going to hamper any green jersey ambitions.


----------



## LarryDuff (10 Jul 2015)

Delighted to see Cav win today.


----------



## User169 (10 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> Didn't Tom Boonen have the same problem some years ago?



3 separate positives for cocaine!


----------



## The Couch (10 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> 3 separate positives for cocaine!


2, no?


----------



## robertob (10 Jul 2015)

Greipel seemed to get it a bit wrong today, was all out too early in my mind and gave Cav a prime opportunity. Cav timed it to perfection in contrast. Says it seems really, really close between those two these days. That's a good thing, Makes those sprint days much more intriguing.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Jul 2015)

I think today's stage highlighted something that I have thought for a long time; that "lead out trains" are not required and that the focus on them has spoiled many a stage/sprint over the years.


----------



## jarlrmai (10 Jul 2015)

I thought it helped slightly that the finish was on a slight bend and Cav was on the inside.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (10 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I thought it helped slightly that the finish was on a slight bend and Cav was on the inside.


And that he's wily too. Sagan, I think it was, wanted Greipel as a windbreak too but Cav nicked it.


----------



## User169 (11 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> 2, no?



There's a third early one from 2007 that wasn't made public at the time (according to wiki!).


----------



## Haitch (11 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> 3 separate positives for cocaine!



That's not very positive, is it?


----------



## raindog (11 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> He may not have the pure speed any more but he still has the killer instinct


He's still got the speed - no way could someone beat Greipel, who is at the top of his game, without speed, but this time he got the timing right. Cav is still in the top three pure sprinters and could go on for years picking up wins like that. Time to get rid of the train though - just keep Rensh to look after him in the last part of the stage, and then let him get on with it by using other people's wheels as he knows how to do so well. Yesterday's win made me think of Robbie McEwan.


----------



## RobNewcastle (11 Jul 2015)

Interested to see the outcome for the GC today. I can't see there being major time gaps but Contador, Nibali etc can't afford to concede anymore time to Froome who looked punchy on the Huy the other day. Watched the finish of the 2011 stage yesterday, good win for Evans that day.

Ed: oops wrong thread


----------



## robertob (11 Jul 2015)

Should be a smashing day.... it'll be interesting to see whether a breakaway can go all the way today... with the TT looming, it may be an excellent chance. Probably not too many teams want to be working too hard today. But then Dan Martin would have an excellent opportunity today, but is his team strong enough to bring a break back? Valverde too could feature... but would Movistar work for him? We'll probably find out sooner rather than later the fate of the day, depending on who is in the break. Does Gallopin take an aggressive approach and will try to win in a break as some pundits suggested, reading through all the different previews? Not sure. I could see Wellens featuring in a group for Lotto, though. Fedrigo, for sure will show his face. What about the GC boys? If it all comes together towards the end, Nibali might be trying something. Ahhhh it's exciting, isn't it?!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

Does Mr Bardet think he'll be on the podium as stage winner today? He'll be looking his best if he does:


----------



## oldroadman (11 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> That was evident today. Plus he got the timing right.
> 
> He may not have the pure speed any more but he still has the killer instinct. Needs a few of attempts to get it right though, which is always going to hamper any green jersey ambitions.


Put it like this - if he's lacking "pure speed" then how come he ends up in the top four of the sprinter's stages? There's plenty of "fast men" in the peloton would love to have his finishing speed. The top end does fade a little as sprinters get older - this is compensated for with experience, pride, outright cunning, and determination. Cav has a few more years of battering people yet, and as noted, does look a little lighter, so the slight rising finishers will suit him very nicely. 30 stage wins in the TdF alone is possible with 26 in the bag so far. In my view he has nothing to prove. I recall a silly reporter posing some question about proving himself, the straight faced reply "25 stages and a world championship, I don't need to prove anything". Lucky reporter, a few years ago he would have been in serious danger of a much more robust response! Right, off out for a little potter and "sprint" (ahem..) for a few village signs - so long as they are not uphill!


----------



## Louch (11 Jul 2015)

Too many people quick to write people off too quickly. Just because others have gotten to a level to match or beat cav doesn't mean cav is sh1t or past it. It's two years as he crashed out on first stage last year, just an easy way to try and make someone look shoot unfairly.


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2015)

We saw him sprinting very uphill in the British champs. While Kennaugh won, which was kind of expected, Cav wasn't far off.
I'd love to see Cav repeating things like his MSM victory. I don't know whether that's a realistic hope.


----------



## martint235 (11 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Too many people quick to write people off too quickly. Just because others have gotten to a level to match or beat cav doesn't mean cav is sh1t or past it. It's two years as he crashed out on first stage last year, just an easy way to try and make someone look shoot unfairly.


Yep it's a weird way of reporting. I was chatting to my FiL today (a Daily Fail reader) and he was like "Cav did well considering he's past it". "What makes you think he's past it?", "Well he's not won anything for 2 years". "Errm, no he's not won a TdF stage for 2 years and that's because he won one of the last available to him in 2013 and missed out on 2014"


----------



## psmiffy (11 Jul 2015)

Warner 52 lbw bowled Moeen - give with one hand and take with the other


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Jul 2015)

I have officially determined that me not listening has been the cause for both wickets so now I can no longer have it on the radio.


----------



## smutchin (11 Jul 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Put it like this - if he's lacking "pure speed" then how come he ends up in the top four of the sprinter's stages?



All I meant was he's not quite as fast as he used to be. Clearly still very fast compared to almost everyone else. Maybe not as fast as an in-form Kittel though?


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Jul 2015)

He used to blast past everyone by 3-4 bike lengths like the others were standing still.


----------



## raindog (11 Jul 2015)

A question just now was what gearing do they use in the pro peloton, and Jalabert being old-school admitted that he was a bit lost these days and said it looked like VTT gearing to him  
Vasseur saved the day and said he'd been inspecting the equipment in the paddock this morning and 52/39 x 11/28 seemed to be standard. I could almost see Jalabert rolling his eyes in disgust and disbelief at this


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Jul 2015)

Interesting break, 3 Etixx riders including Kwiat, Sky are chasing.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jul 2015)

Never mind the cycling..
Has anyone tried Alpecin shampoo?


----------



## jarlrmai (11 Jul 2015)

I have avg speed has gone up 2mph already, not sure your supposed to put it in your bottles though.


----------



## roadrash (11 Jul 2015)

Yes. It's. Great after training . leave it on for two minutes (in a German accent)


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2015)

The tracker page is showing Nibali as 1:15 behind the peloton. Must have rearmed for a bit of bidon bombing.

(Except it's now showing him as 22 mins off the front. Not so trustworthy.)


----------



## tug benson (11 Jul 2015)

Looking a nice part of France they are cycling in today, roads look good


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2015)

It makes my hair and my accent thick.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Never mind the cycling..
> Has anyone tried Alpecin shampoo?


I saw some today, and then saw the price...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I saw some today, and then saw the price...


Jeez..
Lidl's cheapo for me then..
More German hair engineering


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I saw some today, and then saw the price...


Those are Giant prices!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Jeez..
> Lidl's cheapo for me then..
> More German hair engineering


Aye, I went to the discount shop along the street and picked up £1 a bottle stuff


----------



## Dogtrousers (11 Jul 2015)

You want quality, you have to pay ...


----------



## Louch (11 Jul 2015)

I have certified Salon Quality Hair, and I just use whatever is on offer in tesco


----------



## rich p (11 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Jeez..
> Lidl's cheapo for me then..
> More German hair engineering


Herr engineering?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (11 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Herr engineering?


Ja
Vorsprung dur tecnik..

Here we go, the big hill appears..


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Warner 52 lbw bowled Moeen - give with one hand and take with the other


what does that even mean ?


----------



## Strathlubnaig (11 Jul 2015)

Great to see a stage win for AG2R, #allezALM


----------



## robertob (11 Jul 2015)

Good to see the love for German shampoo and discounters here in the forum. Never mind the giant price for a bottle of Alpecin. Good things come at a price in life. Mind you if makes Marcel Kittel's hair feel great after training it must certainly be something to it. His hair is beautiful indeed.... I'm quite jealous as I have not much left, actually.

To help you guys learn some proper German; there you go:



On topic: Dan Martin's reaction passing the line said it all - it was a missed opportunity. His positioning was poor and he got going way too late. Says well done Vuillermoz. He already was thereabout at the Mur De Huy, and got it right today! Sagan now in green. Bit surprised that Nibali lost 20s today. That is quite allot considering many thought he might be able to feature prominently in the finish. Makes me wonder what happens when they hit the real mountains.


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2015)

Today's commentary highlight for @Marmion is Jens saying that Garmin Cannondale were on the front of the peloton breaking wind.


----------



## mjr (11 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Bit surprised that Nibali lost 20s today. That is quite allot considering many thought he might be able to feature prominently in the finish. Makes me wonder what happens when they hit the real mountains.


Well, it's after the rest day. Maybe he'll feel refreshed.


----------



## 400bhp (11 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Bit surprised that Nibali lost 20s today..



Sorry to be pedantic (well I'm going to be anyway so there). He only lost 10s to the main GC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Good to see the love for German shampoo and discounters here in the forum. Never mind the giant price for a bottle of Alpecin. Good things come at a price in life. Mind you if makes Marcel Kittel's hair feel great after training it must certainly be something to it. His hair is beautiful indeed...


I've got a bit of a thing going on with Marcel - Mrs Marmion is starting to worry about me, I think it might be the posters on the wall.


----------



## Crackle (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I've got a bit of a thing going on with Marcel - Mrs Marmion is starting to worry about me, I think it might be the posters on the wall.


Have you dug a tunnel behind them and she's worried she can't find that 5th dessert spoon?


----------



## robertob (11 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Well, it's after the rest day. Maybe he'll feel refreshed.


Bloody Mary on ice Kasahk style for seniore Nibali you reckon?



Marmion said:


> I've got a bit of a thing going on with Marcel - Mrs Marmion is starting to worry about me, I think it might be the posters on the wall.


Nothing wrong with that. He's fairly good looking indeed.... and his hair, man, I really love his hair! He's certainly on the right team.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (11 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Nothing wrong with that. He's fairly good looking indeed.... and his hair, man, I really love his hair! He's certainly on the right team.



I was over in Belfast for the start of the Giro last year and my mates reckoned I shouted "phwoar" when he went past and thought I might start chasing him in a Benny Hill style...


----------



## robertob (11 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Sorry to be pedantic (well I'm going to be anyway so there). He only lost 10s to the main GC


Thanks for correction. You're right of course. 10s isn't too much actually, still somewhat surprising I've to admit, particularly after he looked so strong in stage 4.


----------



## robertob (11 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I was over in Belfast for the start of the Giro last year and my mates reckoned I shouted "phwoar" when he went past and thought I might start chasing him in a Benny Hill style...



As a non-native speaker of the English language I had to google "phwoar" - it seems to be a word not commonly used here in Ireland; at least I've never heard in five years. That's the results I got:

_"phwoar
1. An interjection used to say something is awsome, sexy, amazing, or hot
> Phwoar! Look at that chick in the tube top!'" 

2. A word used by dirty old perverts in rain coats upon looking at a female who is considerably younger and more attractive than them.
> Old Pervert: "Phwoar, look at the jugs on that!"; Young Girl: "Back off, I have mace.""_
http://www.urbandictionary.com/define.php?term=phwoar

Thanks - I learned a new word, which may come handy the next time in one of those obscure disco bars when drunk at 2am! 

Back to topic - who wins the TTT tomorrow? BMC is the clear bookies favourite:


----------



## themosquitoking (11 Jul 2015)

You can see a few opinions here. I went for the bookies top three but i did not know they were.
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/protour-pundit-2015-no-spoilers-please.175627/page-65


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> As a non-native speaker of the English language I had to google "phwoar"



There is probably a way of editing responses to include "sad middle aged Scotch bloke who realises Marcel is hot property - if he was that way inclined, and he probably would be if given the chance"...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (12 Jul 2015)

Something I picked up on Twitter (so it must be true): Three FDJ riders - Pinot, Morabito and Geniez - were dope tested late on Thursday night. UCI testing rules only allow night time tests if there is a "serious and specific" suspicion of doping. Hmmm.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Something I picked up on Twitter (so it must be true): Three FDJ riders - Pinot, Morabito and Geniez - were dope tested late on Thursday night. UCI testing rules only allow night time tests if there is a "serious and specific" suspicion of doping. Hmmm.


Crikey! Pinot ought to get a refund if he's on the sauce!


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Something I picked up on Twitter (so it must be true): Three FDJ riders - Pinot, Morabito and Geniez - were dope tested late on Thursday night. UCI testing rules only allow night time tests if there is a "serious and specific" suspicion of doping. Hmmm.


I saw that too. Was it RaceRadio? Not sure how muck stock to put in it.


----------



## coffeejo (12 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I saw that too. Was it RaceRadio? Not sure how muck stock to put in it.


Muck is the correct euphemism to describe them if true.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I've got a bit of a thing going on with Marcel - Mrs Marmion is starting to worry about me, I think it might be the posters on the wall.


From now on, you shall be known as Uncle Monty.

Anyways, Alpecin is doping for hair.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Something I picked up on Twitter (so it must be true): Three FDJ riders - Pinot, Morabito and Geniez - were dope tested late on Thursday night. UCI testing rules only allow night time tests if there is a "serious and specific" suspicion of doping. Hmmm.


Based on Pinot's behaviour on the last couple of stages, it looks like he's doped with toddler's blood.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Not sure how muck stock to put in it.


Just add one cube, a few cloves of garlic and simmer for an hour.( or a week and a half if you're Marmion)


----------



## roadrash (12 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Just add one cube, a few cloves of garlic and simmer for an hour.( or a week and a half if you're Marmion)



Have i stumbled into the wrong thread . ^^^this^^^ looks like one of patricks imaginary recipes


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Muck is the correct euphemism to describe them if true.





rich p said:


> Just add one cube, a few cloves of garlic and simmer for an hour.( or a week and a half if you're Marmion)



I wondered what the hell you two were going on about. I decided not to reply until I'd mulled it over on the dog walk and figured out what had gone over my head. It's taken me two hours to spot the spelling mistake and I'd prepared a really good stab at what I was missing as well.

How do you think the Uci list looked for the night testing....

1. Pinot (nuit, noir), 25 '90

I'd buy a bottle.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2015)

A cheeky slow drinking little number goes well with red meat especially steak.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

I hope @simo105 wasn't tempted to waste any money on Orica with Paddypower


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

Carlton Kirby/Sean Kelly are a hoot.

CK: this team might put in a performance today
SK: no they won't
CK: <next team> this team might spring a few surprises
SK: no they won't
etc etc


----------



## rliu (12 Jul 2015)

Doesn't France have one of the most stringent anti doping criminal regimes in Europe? That coupled with the fact that FDJ are a big French team may explain why their riders were tested late last night


----------



## tug benson (12 Jul 2015)

Sean kelly said earlier that his longest TTT was 150k


----------



## Bobby Mhor (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Carlton Kirby/Sean Kelly are a hoot.
> 
> CK: this team might put in a performance today
> SK: no they won't
> ...


Yeah, like they made an Arz on yon Breton island


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Carlton Kirby/Sean Kelly are a hoot.
> 
> CK: this team might put in a performance today
> SK: no they won't
> ...



Paul Sherwen commented on how the OGE team were sticking together and riding "all for one, one for all".

It's good to see that after all these years he has finally grasped the basic principle of team time trials.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

Who organised this?
A poxy TTT on a wet Sunday - what a waste


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2015)

Blimey, Movistar are giving it some beans, aren't they?

ETA: and after looking great at the start, they fall to pieces on a climb... doh!


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2015)

Lots of panic from Movistar then as they split.


----------



## rliu (12 Jul 2015)

Wonder how many seconds that split might have cost Movistar, still fancy them to beat the Astana time though


----------



## rliu (12 Jul 2015)

Well they have absolutely smashed the Astana time, Valverde putting in a bigh shift on that finishing hill


----------



## beastie (12 Jul 2015)

Nice game face from Quintana Roo there.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

I'm glad Sherwen translated the sign showing "Merci France Television" into English, I'd have been fecking lost without him


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm glad Sherwen translated the sign showing "Merci France Television" into English, I'd have been fecking lost without him


I wish he'd take more time to explain that the last 2km are key to the race.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2015)

Sky look like the most organised pace line


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

I'm waiting for the time when they manage to work out where the finish line is. Or the intermediate splits.

"They are going to break the time..." "here they go"..."err, they are well outside the time..."


----------



## Rasmus (12 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Sean kelly said earlier that his longest TTT was 150k



Stage 4, 1978 - 153 km. But according to this the actual time differences were not applied, only some predetermined bonus seconds/minutes.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2015)

Barguil, big loss and Mollema and Pinot, naturally.


----------



## mjr (12 Jul 2015)

I see I don't need to pick commentary highlights today because you've got all the best lines already and I missed some because I was out at a bicycle picnic


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Barguil, big loss and Mollema and Pinot, naturally.


Hopefully it will result in them fighting it out in the mountains; I do hope there is a proper fight for the polka dot jersey, if they do go for it then I reckon it will be a great spectacle.


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Barguil, big loss and Mollema and Pinot, naturally.



Not that great for Nibali either, on top of the 10 seconds he lost yesterday. He's the kind of rider you can't write off if he loses 35 seconds on one stage, but losing scraps of time here and there is adding up.


----------



## youngoldbloke (12 Jul 2015)

Hypothetical question: OK, so you only need 5 riders from the team to finish the TTT. What would happen if the GC contender in the team was not one of them? Would he still benefit from the team's time? What happens to the times of the dropped riders?


----------



## smutchin (12 Jul 2015)

Wonder what odds you'd have got on Orica losing nearly 5 minutes on the TTT before the Tour started.


----------



## rich p (12 Jul 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> Hypothetical question: OK, so you only need 5 riders from the team to finish the TTT. What would happen if the GC contender in the team was not one of them? Would he still benefit from the team's time? What happens to the times of the dropped riders?


No, he'd lose time


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

youngoldbloke said:


> What happens to the times of the dropped riders?


Dropped riders get the time they cross the line.


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Not that great for Nibali either, on top of the 10 seconds he lost yesterday. He's the kind of rider you can't write off if he loses 35 seconds on one stage, but losing scraps of time here and there is adding up.


Another 35 seconds to Froome and Van Garderen, who right now is looking more and more like a podium finisher if he can repeat his Dauphine climbing performance.


----------



## sleaver (12 Jul 2015)

I think we all know that Tinkoff-Sako dulled down their kit to make it less like the yellow jersey, but does anyone know why Lotto NL-Jumbo haven't? I know they have white sleeves, but when you are looking at an aerial shot, you can't really tell the difference between them and the yellow jersey.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I think we all know that Tinkoff-Sako dulled down their kit to make it less like the yellow jersey, but does anyone know why Lotto NL-Jumbo haven't? I know they have white sleeves, but when you are looking at an aerial shot, you can't really tell the difference between them and the yellow jersey.


I have no idea but it was clear that Liggett has a problem as he thinks there are either 10 yellow leaders jersey-wearers or none: "There's the leader, err, no it's not, there he is...no, not him either" or "there is no sign of the leader, these are Lotto-Jumbo...err, there's Froome"


----------



## Crackle (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Hopefully it will result in them fighting it out in the mountains; I do hope there is a proper fight for the polka dot jersey, if they do go for it then I reckon it will be a great spectacle.


Bardet and Pinot are still too close on GC to be allowed the freedom to compete for the Polka Dot though. They're at 4 and 8 minutes, Barguil 2.38, so still in with a good shout at GC. The Yates brothers might fancy it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

Nico feeling sorry for himself on twitter:
"No words to express how i feel now.. Loosing the stage for 0,6 sec is hard! gave it all, but wasnt enough. Sorry guys"


----------



## robertob (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Nico feeling sorry for himself on twitter:
> "No words to express how i feel now.. Loosing the stage for 0,6 sec is hard! gave it all, but wasnt enough. Sorry guys"


Looking forward to read his excellent column in the Indo tomorrow. 

Think Sky will be pretty happy with the stage nonetheless. Froome got a bit of time into his main rivals once again. I usually don't give too much about the GC standings after the first week, but just realized now that Froome is already a minute ahead of Contador, two of Quintana, and Nibali even further behind. That's incredible. Right, there is still loads of cycling to do, nonetheless it says allot that we have such time differences after week one, without a single day in the mountains.


----------



## jarlrmai (12 Jul 2015)

Well 1500m of vertical up next so we'll see whose got the climbing legs.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Looking forward to read his excellent column in the Indo tomorrow.
> 
> Think Sky will be pretty happy with the stage nonetheless. Froome got a bit of time into his main rivals once again. I usually don't give too much about the GC standings after the first week, but just realized now that Froome is already a minute ahead of Contador, two of Quintana, and Nibali even further behind. That's incredible. Right, there is still loads of cycling to do, nonetheless it says allot that we have such time differences after week one, without a single day in the mountains.


I find it difficult to read anything he writes without thinking or saying out loud "oh boo-hoo you, poor Nico"


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

From The Inner Ring, total money won per team so far:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

Inside dope control, thanks to Mr Greipel's selfie:


----------



## robertob (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I find it difficult to read anything he writes without thinking or saying out loud "oh boo-hoo you, poor Nico"


Ah well, probably will shed one or two tears tomorrow while reading through the then supposedly emotional lines. Go Nico, go, let it all out - do a proper soul striptease. But I do really like him, honestly. He'll be an excellent support for Froome in the mountains.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Ah well, probably will shed one or two tears tomorrow while reading through the then supposedly emotional lines. Go Nico, go, let it all out - do a proper soul striptease. But I do really like him, honestly. He'll be an excellent support for Froome in the mountains.


I developed a dislike (probably too strong a word as I do still like him, but I can't think of another word to use and it's too late for thinking) for him due to reading his autobiography; but I also developed a liking for Blel Kadri.


----------



## robertob (12 Jul 2015)

The same kind of liking you developed for Herr Kittel?

Nico Roche has written a biography?! That completely sailed past me! But then, you wouldn't expect that from a 30 year old professional cyclist, would you? I mean he is no rockstar by any stretch of the imagination. Though he is obviously Irish, which counts for allot as we know, particularly after this weekend where the green island is the emotional naval of the world thanks to Mr. Conor McGregor.... but that's a different sport. Back to cycling... is the book any good?

Edit: I found it... easy, thanks Amazon. 3.9 stars out of five. Not too bad...


----------



## 400bhp (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Inside dope control, thanks to Mr Greipel's selfie:



Is the guy in the middle wearing a horse rider's hat? Looks wrong.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Is the guy in the middle wearing a horse rider's hat? Looks wrong.


He's the Ketamine tester


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (12 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Back to cycling... is the book any good?



Aye, it's a not bad read - his evaluation of his ability is a bit off the mark and there is a bit of self-pity and "poor me" in there - but I think he's worked through the ability side of things and has found a role to match his ability at Sky; I think too much focus on "being a GC rider, just like Da" has been replaced with a more realistic goal. He was never really a GC contender.


----------



## Bollo (12 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Inside dope control, thanks to Mr Greipel's selfie:







Uncanny, isn't it?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

So I didn't know UCI have a rule on when to hold a TTT within a stage race. They say it should take place in the first third of the race to give teams the best opportunity to field a full strength squad (and avoid the necessity for depleted teams like Orica to phone it in). Well I never!


----------



## 400bhp (13 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> So I didn't know UCI have a rule on when to hold a TTT within a stage race. They say it should take place in the first third of the race to give teams the best opportunity to field a full strength squad (and avoid the necessity for depleted teams like Orica to phone it in). Well I never!



Yeah I heard that they had to get special dispensation to have the TTT on the Sunday. Fair enough I suppose. Wonder what would (realistically) happen if a team could only field 4 riders?

And what happens to the time of a rider that's dropped off the team line at the finish? I take it they get the actual time they finished, otherwise you could have a few riders taking the pee? But is there a 3km crash/incident rule?


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2015)

It's not a sprint stage, so it'd be a 1km rule, but I doubt it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Yeah I heard that they had to get special dispensation to have the TTT on the Sunday. Fair enough I suppose. Wonder what would (realistically) happen if a team could only field 4 riders?
> 
> And what happens to the time of a rider that's dropped off the team line at the finish? I take it they get the actual time they finished, otherwise you could have a few riders taking the pee? But is there a 3km crash/incident rule?


The 3km rule doesn't apply in either of the TT stages nor does it apply when there is a summit finish.
There was social media discussion yesterday over the time limit. OGE took their time and there were concerns they might ALL finish outside the time limit. I wonder if the commissiares would've exercised their discretion in that case. As it happened, they were only 5 minutes down.


----------



## The Couch (13 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Too many people quick to write people off too quickly. Just because others have gotten to a level to match or beat cav doesn't mean cav is sh1t or past it. It's two years as he crashed out on first stage last year, just an easy way to try and make someone look shoot unfairly.


Greipel has been written off (here) in the past as well and I am sure that back in the day people had written off Evans as a TdF winner before he managed to win it, so can't agree more with that statement



400bhp said:


> Wonder what would (realistically) happen if a team could only field 4 riders?
> 
> And what happens to the time of a rider that's dropped off the team line at the finish??


If a team can only start with less riders, it's the time of the last rider (in your example the 4th) that counts. So in such an instance you really don't have any other option then making sure you stay together


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

Anyone else get a bit "twitchy" when it's a rest day...?


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Anyone else get a bit "twitchy" when it's a rest day...?


Yeh, I'm reduced to reading the, why don't you post in scp thread and it's all the rest day's fault.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Yeh, I'm reduced to reading the, why don't you post in scp thread and it's all the rest day's fault.


ASO just don't realise there are victims on days like this...


----------



## ColinJ (13 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Anyone else get a bit "twitchy" when it's a rest day...?


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2015)

Twitter's quite good though. I only signed up recently to follow more of the cycling and I love the behind the scenes Tweets, adds a different dimension to the race. Mark Cavendish Tweeting about the challenge of peeing at night in a new hotel every night. I assume they don't always get en-suite facilities then.


----------



## fimm (13 Jul 2015)

I was wondering if the dropped riders were allowed to form some kind of mini-grupetto (is that how you spell it?) (and joking that they could try and jump on the back of the next team to come through...) but then I remembered the time limit and realised that even when dropped you'd not want to be caught by the next team coming through (who started five minutes behind you). So in fact the dropped riders must still have to ride pretty hard to the finish, just not absolutely flat out.

I watched that stage live and thought it was pretty exciting. P&P are _annoying_ though... how many times did they say that the last 2km were crucial?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Twitter's quite good though. I only signed up recently to follow more of the cycling and I love the behind the scenes Tweets, adds a different dimension to the race. Mark Cavendish Tweeting about the challenge of peeing at night in a new hotel every night. I assume they don't always get en-suite facilities then.


Twitter was great last night if you like pictures of pro cyclists at airports and on buses.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Anyone else get a bit "twitchy" when it's a rest day...?


It's raining, it's my only guaranteed free afternoon this week and it's the only one when they're out cycling but not televised. I'd love to see a PhilnPaul-free programme on rest days with decent interviews, analysis, facts about the Tour's history, in-depth explanations of equipment and tactics, etc.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jul 2015)

rest days are good, as I can do what I want and not have to have a news and interweb blackout if I did not watch the stage


----------



## mjr (13 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It's raining, it's my only guaranteed free afternoon this week and it's the only one when they're out cycling but not televised. I'd love to see a PhilnPaul-free programme on rest days with decent interviews, analysis, facts about the Tour's history, in-depth explanations of equipment and tactics, etc.


France 2 are showing a cycling comedy film this afternoon. itv4 are doing a rest day show in the highlights slot and hopefully won't be spending too much time on the race summary, but a bit more background stuff.

Eurosport appear to be repeating the TTT highlights


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> France 2 are showing a cycling comedy film this afternoon. *itv4 are doing a rest day show in the highlights slot and hopefully won't be spending too much time on the race summary*, but a bit more background stuff.
> 
> Eurosport appear to be repeating the TTT highlights


Yeah, I was thinking that but in the full afternoon slot.


----------



## robertob (13 Jul 2015)

I would like to give Nico a very big big, virtual hug: http://www.independent.ie/sport/oth...stage-win-at-the-tour-de-france-31371336.html

_"In the last few metres of the climb, I could hear the announcer, Daniel Mangeas, counting down the time we had left to get to the line if we were to win the stage. ... "10, 9, 8 ..." ... My legs were on fire and I was fighting with every sinew to hold on. .... I was in a world of pain and didn't know if we'd made it, but G's reaction shortly after told me we hadn't. ... I had no words to express my disappointment. ... For me though, winning this team time trial would have been something special. ... It's hugely disappointing to by beaten by less than a second and all I can think right now is that I just missed out on a stage win at the Tour de France."_


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> I would like to give Nico a very big big, virtual hug: http://www.independent.ie/sport/oth...stage-win-at-the-tour-de-france-31371336.html
> 
> _"In the last few metres of the climb, I could hear the announcer, Daniel Mangeas, counting down the time we had left to get to the line if we were to win the stage. ... "10, 9, 8 ..." ... My legs were on fire and I was fighting with every sinew to hold on. .... I was in a world of pain and didn't know if we'd made it, but G's reaction shortly after told me we hadn't. ... I had no words to express my disappointment. ... For me though, winning this team time trial would have been something special. ... It's hugely disappointing to by beaten by less than a second and all I can think right now is that I just missed out on a stage win at the Tour de France."_


2 points:
I thought Mangeas gave up his announcing last year?
He didn't "miss out" he was the reason they didn't win.

But he can have a hug from me as well


----------



## The Couch (13 Jul 2015)

Basso who had fallen in stage 5, had some pain in his left testicle, went to the hospital to had it checked out and has a small swelling in his testicle

He is of course going home with this news of (most likely) testicle cancer


----------



## MisterStan (13 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Basso who had fallen in stage 5, had some pain in his left testicle, went to the hospital to had it checked out and has a small swelling in his testicle
> 
> He is of course going home with this news of (most likely) testicle cancer


So much like the thread title, your post contains nuts and spoilers. 

IGMC


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Basso who had fallen in stage 5, had some pain in his left testicle, went to the hospital to had it checked out and has a small swelling in his testicle
> 
> He is of course going home with this news of (most likely) testicle cancer


http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...-tour-de-france-with-testicular-cancer_377869


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2015)

That's grim news today.


----------



## smutchin (13 Jul 2015)

Off to William Hill to put a fiver on Basso winning the next seven TdFs...

(Crass jokes aside, and ignoring the fact that he's a dirty cheating nobber, I wouldn't wish that on anyone - hope it's treatable.)


----------



## Hont (13 Jul 2015)

Empirical evidence suggesting a strong link between testicular cancer and doping in cyclists. 

At least he was sensible enough to get it checked out rather than wait until it was the size of an orange. Hopefully he has caught it early enough and will recover.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (13 Jul 2015)

I'm guessing he caught it early, that's what gave him the hint to see the Doctor about it...

(I too apologise for cheap jokes and hope he gets it sorted.)


----------



## Rustybucket (13 Jul 2015)

might also explain why Basso has been off the pace lately?
Or is that just becuase hes old & past it?

Hope he is Ok & its treatable!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

I wonder if the doctors will ask similar questions to those asked in Lance's "treatment room" and whether their recall of the answers given will be more honest? Or get Paul Kimmage along as a witness.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaMd6Kqxu1I&feature=youtu.be


----------



## martint235 (13 Jul 2015)

That's tough news to take. It must be immeasurably worse to take it whilst within the "Tour Bubble" under the media microscope. Hope they manage to treat it


----------



## robertob (13 Jul 2015)

That's pretty grim news. Speedy recovery is all we can wish him now. 

It might be a rocky road ahead for him, much steeper than any climb to Alpe D'huez. But good form him to have checked on it and not waiting too long... it's rather likely that his career on the bike is finished, isn't it? 37 years of age, testicle cancer, not the best prognoses to make a comeback in the sport.


----------



## Dave Davenport (13 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> That's pretty grim news. Speedy recovery is all we can wish him now.
> 
> It might be a rocky road ahead for him, much steeper than any climb to Alpe D'huez. But good form him to have checked on it and not waiting too long... it's rather likely that his career on the bike is finished, isn't it? 37 years of age, testicle cancer, not the best prognoses to make a comeback in the sport.


Looks like he's caught it very early. I was diagnosed with it at what I think was a slightly later stage, surgery straight away a bit of light chemo and I was back on the bike within three months. No reason why he can't be back next season.


----------



## robertob (13 Jul 2015)

Dave Davenport said:


> Looks like he's caught it very early. I was diagnosed with it at what I think was a slightly later stage, surgery straight away a bit of light chemo and I was back on the bike within three months. No reason why he can't be back next season.


Really? Well done to you! I wasn't aware of that... I guess once one hears the word cancer, the worst is going to be assumed. But that certainly sound promising and hopefully we'll see him back on the big again.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jul 2015)

Tough one for Basso, but perhaps having the injury has meant he will have caught this in good time, every cloud etc. I met him briefly at the ToB a couple years back and he was a friendly and easy going guy. Wish him all the best.
Lot of nobbers on here though.


----------



## coffeejo (13 Jul 2015)

As always, one hopes that his frank and honest press interview will encourage others to put embarrassment to one side and get themselves to see the doctor if necessary.


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

Sympathy with Basso's condition. He never really was the same rider after he wasn't taking


Rustybucket said:


> might also explain *why Basso has been off the pace lately*?
> Or is that just becuase hes old & past it?
> 
> Hope he is Ok & its treatable!


Every sympathy with Basso's condition, but the reason he's been off the pace since his suspension is that he's racing clean now.


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

30 years ago today...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (13 Jul 2015)

Ah, Parra and Herrera lighting up the climbs for Café de Columbia... I remember it well, it's what got me into cycling.


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

And some footage of the stage. Herrera a bit bashed up having crashed on the final descent,


View: http://youtu.be/ZsqOg4Nwlz0


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Ah, Parra and Herrera lighting up the climbs for Café de *Columbia*... I remember it well, it's what got me into cycling.



Monkey!!


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Monkey!!


Get the picture out DPO - it's been a while


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Get the picture out DPO - it's been a while



I hear you Rich!!


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Get the picture out DPO - it's been a while



Not sure I really want to know, but what does the "O" stand for?


----------



## rich p (13 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> Not sure I really want to know, but what does the "O" stand for?


It stands for Fat Finger error


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> It stands for Fat Finger error


That's a relief, I thought we might have to get him tested.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (13 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> 30 years ago today...
> View attachment 96061


excellent, Millar listed as 'Eco' bravo !


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> That's a relief, I thought we might have to get him tested.



Hang on! Testing? Rich's fat fingers? I didn't sign up for this!!


----------



## User169 (13 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> excellent, Millar listed as 'Eco' bravo !



And Lemond representing EU!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

Team Sky hacked! Froome's data stolen!

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-glory-under-threat-in-data-spying-storm.html


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

"Antoine Vayer" (allegedly) has posted a video on youtube which claims to match Froome's SRM data against the video footage for the 2013 Ventoux stage which shows him at well over 600w (just after 28 mins)

**Edit - video now removed by user**



Meanwhile Team Sky think Froome's training data has been hacked and are consulting lawyers
http://velonews.competitor.com/2015...-froomes-training-data-has-been-hacked_378047

Personally I'd be contacting "the Feds", unless it's damage limitation via the lawyers


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (13 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Team Sky hacked! Froome's data stolen!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-glory-under-threat-in-data-spying-storm.html


cross posted! Bah!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (13 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> cross posted! Bah!


Twice is a charm


----------



## Crackle (13 Jul 2015)

Yeah it's all kicking off in the ethersphere, even the normally sensible Ross Tucker is speculating bollocks.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2015)

So it's Bastille Day for the French. Will Pinot try to redeem himself with an epic breakaway?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

Interesting insight into Orica's TTT on Sunday (and basically a long advert for GoPro and Velon)


Can this man really be called Shon Bollock?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> So it's Bastille Day for the French. Will Pinot try to redeem himself with an epic breakaway?


No. 

However there are 50 KOM points for the winner so someone will stake a big claim on the polka dot jersey...


----------



## HF2300 (14 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Can this man really be called Shon Bollock?



Since he appears to think that a camera which is completely square, just lighter, is "more aero" then yes, it probably is.

http://gopro.com/news/how-i-gopro-shon-bollock

Apparently the other camera guy was called Kyle Camerer. Guess GoPro had to employ him...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

For real, he's on Twitter too... https://twitter.com/ShonBollock


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

It wouldn't be a rest day without a speculative doping story.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

Nice little interview with Cav on the Telegraph; 

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...-you-didnt-know-about-the-Tour-de-France.html 

_"There was a time when guys around my age would talk about cars or women and now we are riding along talking about Bugaboos. Instead of talking about what engines are in certain cars, we now look if the car has got an Isofix (an attachment for a child safety seat). Things have changed a bit.”_


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2015)

Sometimes sponsorship statements can be pretty funny.

*Mark Cavendish is an ambassador for American Pistachio Growers. Cavendish has declared the American-grown pistachio nut as his official snack.*

Mark Cavendish interview: 10 things you didn't know about the Tour de France.

Edit. Cross post with @MisterStan


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> It wouldn't be a rest day without a speculative doping story.


Speaking of which, Lars Boom is a DNS today


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Speaking of which, Lars Boom is a DNS today


Do we know why?


----------



## Bollo (14 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Team Sky hacked! Froome's data stolen!
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...-glory-under-threat-in-data-spying-storm.html


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

His main role in the team was to act as a minder for Nibali in the difficult first week, so whatever the reason for his low cortisol level, it seems sensible to withdraw him from the race for the sake of his health, now that he has done that job. He was never going to be much use to the team in the big mountain stages anyway.

It does suggest the team were being somewhat disingenuous when they said he was fit to race.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Speaking of which, Lars Boom is a DNS today



He was on twitter yesterday saying he was feeling sick - I suggested to him that low cortisol might have that effect despite his team thinking otherwise and claiming it had gone back to normal levels...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> He was on twitter yesterday saying he was feeling sick - I suggested to him that low cortisol might have that effect despite his team thinking otherwise and claiming it had gone back to normal levels...


Did you get a reply...?


----------



## robertob (14 Jul 2015)

Any of the GC boys attacking today? My guess is they'll be locked together for most parts of the climb but Froome may want to try and motor home at some point, letting his team work before, ensuring it's a tough race, trying to drive the finish out of the others. If he wants to win this stage, he'll do it, I'm fairly sure. 

Pretty confident we see Rodriguez attacking too. But might be a tough ask to sustain an effort after last weeks heroics? I think the climb should suit Rolland down to the ground - he'll be aggressive on Bastille Day. I've a friendly little wager on him.... and on Arredondo. He's an outstanding climber on his day, hasn't been too bad on the Huy and Mur last week, so legs may well be there, and today is a good chance for him to attack. He's already so far down in the standings, he's no threat to the GC boys and they may let him go.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Did you get a reply...?


No, he must have been too weak to muster the energy to do so


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Any of the GC boys attacking today? My guess is they'll be locked together for most parts of the climb but Froome may want to try and *motor home* at some point,


I thought Sky had given up on the motor home idea


----------



## suzeworld (14 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Any of the GC boys attacking today? My guess is they'll be locked together for most parts of the climb but Froome may want to try and motor home at some point, letting his team work before, ensuring it's a tough race, trying to drive the finish out of the others. If he wants to win this stage, he'll do it, I'm fairly sure.
> .



In the interview on ITV4 yesteday Froome was feeling confident and pretty much saying he would sit tight and just chase things down .. but that could just be bluff! He certainly can afford to conserve his team and his own energy until there is a significant challenge to chase. On the other hand he likes to be explosive and he will surely want to win a stage in the mountains at some point.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Nice little interview with Cav on the Telegraph;
> 
> http://www.telegraph.co.uk/men/acti...-you-didnt-know-about-the-Tour-de-France.html
> 
> _"There was a time when guys around my age would talk about cars or women and now we are riding along talking about Bugaboos. Instead of talking about what engines are in certain cars, we now look if the car has got an Isofix (an attachment for a child safety seat). Things have changed a bit.”_


Bugaboos ? for a moment I thought Cavendish was going mountaineering.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

The 'Fab Four' have now become the 'Big Five' according to the live tracker; 

_Chris Froome the best of the Big Five
Chris Froome (Team Sky) is in the yellow jersey after he retained the lead in the team time trial won by BMC by six tenth of a second over the British outfit. His rivals in the “Big Five” competition are Tejay van Garderen, 2nd at 12 seconds, Alberto Contador, 5th at 1.03, Nairo Quintana, 9th at 1.59 and Vincenzo Nibali, 13th at 2.22. The overall classification is expected to be reshuffled today.

_


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> The 'Fab Four' have now become the 'Big Five' according to the live tracker;
> 
> _Chris Froome the best of the Big Five
> Chris Froome (Team Sky) is in the yellow jersey after he retained the lead in the team time trial won by BMC by six tenth of a second over the British outfit. His rivals in the “Big Five” competition are Tejay van Garderen, 2nd at 12 seconds, Alberto Contador, 5th at 1.03, Nairo Quintana, 9th at 1.59 and Vincenzo Nibali, 13th at 2.22. The overall classification is expected to be reshuffled today.
> _


Famous Five, surely...


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2015)

It's actually the Secret Seven, but I can't list them, for obvious reasons.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

Pierrick Fedrigo of Bretagne-Seche (yes, him) is getting into the spirit of _quatorzieme juillet_ and is a lone breakaway. Currently got nearly 7 minutes on the bunch. One pursuer in between. Go Pierrick!


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Nothing better than a doomed solo break


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Nothing better than a doomed solo break


A doomed duo bid? Van Bilsen now with him, peloton at 12 mins.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Lead over the peloton up to 14:28 now. Still 90km to go. They're going to be cooked by the time they hit the climb.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

Crash by Barguil

He is back on the bike (and since there is many kilometres to go, he'll return), but he looks like he is quite hurt, so can't be good for today's finish and the next stages


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

He does look a bit tender, doesn't he.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> He does look a bit tender, doesn't he.


Yeah, but still he was at the front during both the echelon stage as the cobble stone stage, so he rides sturdier than he looks

Unfortunately for the French he was basically their current best bet at a top (5?) placing and probably is out of it now (meaning the GC)


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Crash by Barguil
> 
> He is back on the bike (and since there is many kilometres to go, he'll return), but he looks like he is quite hurt, so can't be good for today's finish and the next stages


He is already back in the peloton, he made up 3m30 minutes on the peloton in about 10min.
(I guess the doctor car or the team car were helpful )


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2015)

I don't think this is quite a commentary highlight for @Marmion but Paul claimed yet again that there are 95 departments. There are currently 101 and it looks like it's 40 years since there were 95, before Corsica was split into two departments.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Time gap dropping faster than the OGE roster


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

I actually think Paul Sherwen is a bigger, smugger tit than the incompetent Liggett


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

Greipel takes the green jersey back with (again) 3 points


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Ad watch
Israel -Land of Creation
WTF?


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> I don't think this is quite a commentary highlight for @Marmion but Paul claimed yet again that there are 95 departments. There are currently 101 and it looks like it's 40 years since there were 95, before Corsica was split into two departments.


According to Wiki; 
_There are 96 departments and one metropole with territorial collectivity status in metropolitan France and 5 overseas departments, which also are classified as regions. _


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

I'm assuming we'll all stop posting whimsy when they hit the slopes!


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

'Even the cows look terrifically excited about the racing to come.'

Yes, Phil, of course they do.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> 'Even the cows look terrifically excited about the racing to come.'
> 
> Yes, Phil, of course they do.


A moo vista moment...


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

Astana couldn't be more different looking than in the Giro
There are like 6-7 teams having a train up front (Tinkof, Garmindal, Movistar, Ag2R, Sky, Lampre), so either they are waiting for some more space at the front (when it gets steeper) or Nibali is still not feeling too great


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

Costa completely decides to go for stage wins in the coming weeks


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Movistar pushing on the front


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Dan Martin out the back


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

why oh why did i take tommyV for my velogames team


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Pinot going backwards


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

animation?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Pinot, Bardet and Peraud dropped on the first climb.

So much for Bastille day!


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

At least somebody does something....
Gesink the first one to attack


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

Valverde not even trying to make it look like he feels he should help out Quintana


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Offt Nibali


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Movistar have done an Astana on Nibali. Lols.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Valverde not even trying to make it look like he feels he should help out Quintana



He's been reading Hinault's How To Be A Domestique book.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Purito just hanging on


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Valverde not even trying to make it look like he feels he should help out Quintana


Oops, he is actually second (right in front of Quintana) in the Movistar-train... apologies when they are suited


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

And Purito goes out the back


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Barguil is still in the lead group. Bon mec!

Edit: Oops, spoke too soon!


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Gap maintained.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

Rolland actually still looking fine in the peloton (together with Galloping they are 2 Frenchmen who somewhat will survives Bastille day), unfortunately Rolland didn't survive the "Pays-bas week" and Gallopin would expected to not hold onto to this form in all the mountains still to go

EDIT: ah and Barguil (as smutch highlighted)


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Valves loose


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Froome struggling


----------



## Bollo (14 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Froome struggling


Really?


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Really?


he doesn't look good, still with 2 team mates


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Froome never looks good!

Thomas looks fantastic though.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Bertie dropped


----------



## Bollo (14 Jul 2015)

Contador's gone!


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Bertie out the back


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Everyone gone


----------



## Bollo (14 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Bertie dropped


Bugger!


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

No more riders, that's it go home.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Go on Dawg


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

This is f*cking immense from Froome.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Yeah, Froome's really struggling now.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2015)

Go on Froome, hope he ain't gone to early


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

I think Q will hunt him down.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Froome is off, the speed he went off at... Boom


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

Come on, TeeJay. Go for the podium...


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Froome is about to break the internet


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Fantastic Four > Fabulous Five > One-horse race


----------



## Bollo (14 Jul 2015)

Well that should put those doping allegations to bed.


----------



## cd365 (14 Jul 2015)

Awesome riding


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2015)

Gives himself a really nice cushion. All he has to do* for the rest of the moutains is mark his rivals. 

*not as easy as it sounds, of course.


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

At least there will still be an African in polka dot.....


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Froome in the big ring?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Geraint Thomas is having a great day, isn't he?


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Froome in the big ring?



He's on the flatter bit now, so that's normal.


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

Get the fans out of there


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Geraint Thomas is having a great day, isn't he?



Definitely shows he can be a GT contender in the future.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

farking yanks


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Idiots in American flags ffs


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2015)

Idiots


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2015)

AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!

Bloody itv4 stream has gone down, only 2k left!


----------



## cd365 (14 Jul 2015)

W@nkers running in front of him like that


----------



## mr messy (14 Jul 2015)

Froome using same tactics as Lance Armstrong


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Porte putting himself in the shop window.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

I'll transcribe.
.... /--Froome
... / -- Q
.. / --Porte^^^^^^
./
/
|
|
|Conts
|
|Nibbles


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Porte has him in his cross hairs


----------



## tug benson (14 Jul 2015)

And porte has legs now


----------



## Supersuperleeds (14 Jul 2015)

Back up!


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Well that should put those doping allegations to bed.


The way Froome comes back from rest days always makes me wonder... whether it's that or whether suffering from bilharzia (I once heard it called anti-EPO by someone - destroys red blood cells) for so long led him to recover quickly.


----------



## The Couch (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Geraint Thomas is having a great day, isn't he?


I agree, but don't forget this is the first mountain stage and basically a flat stage with only 1 finishing climb.
GT has shown he can do this, the question is more if he will be able to hang on in every mountain stage (and with multiple climbs)


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2015)

COME ON PORTE!



Supersuperleeds said:


> AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH!
> 
> Bloody itv4 stream has gone down, only 2k left!


Your location says Leicester. If so, get yourself a USB DVB-T (Freeview-like) stick. This is too important to be relying on the internet if you don't have QoS (Quality of Service) control.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2015)

Tee hee. I think I'll just pop over to the Clinic to see how they are taking this


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Go on Richie


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Well that was just ludicrous.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Bosh, good work team sky


----------



## mjr (14 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Bosh, good work team sky


Sky really aren't good for entertainment, are they? Much like the sponsor...


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> I agree, but don't forget this is the first mountain stage and basically a flat stage with only 1 finishing climb.
> GT has shown he can do this, the question is more if he will be able to hang on in every mountain stage (and with multiple climbs)



Indeed, totally agree with all that, but it's still great to see him finishing ahead of specialist climbers like Rolland, not to mention Contador, Nibali, Tejay etc. 

He's even been very sporting and not contested the finish with Valvpiti, thus ensuring I get points for the cheating Spaniard's 5th place in the predictor competition.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

Good work Yates.


----------



## KneesUp (14 Jul 2015)

The Telegraph seem to have forgotten Froome's nationality - do you think they are trying to make a point?


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Tee hee. I think I'll just pop over to the Clinic to see how they are taking this


I'd say meltdown would be the understatement of the century.


----------



## DazTheDJ (14 Jul 2015)

Is there a link to this clinic? It sounds as entertaining than the racing


----------



## Wafer (14 Jul 2015)

Quite a statement from Sky... Porte nicking the extra couple seconds time bonus, G tagging on the back of his group (and why not) but chasing any attempts to get away....
Impressive.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Sir Christopher Froome.



Double tour winner... If not then maybe the honours list needs a look at


----------



## steve292 (14 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I'd say meltdown would be the understatement of the century.



You're not wrong.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I'd say meltdown would be the understatement of the century.


. Smoke issuing. 
Have to admit I'm having trouble believing it, but in the absence of evidence I suppose I'll just have to suspend disbelief.


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2015)

DazTheDJ said:


> Is there a link to this clinic? It sounds as entertaining than the racing


It's really not a nice place


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Have to admit I'm having trouble believing it, but in the absence of evidence I suppose I'll just have to suspend disbelief.


Because of others' past form or because he just blew them all out of the water?


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> It's really not a nice place


That would be a close 2nd for the understatement of the century!!


----------



## raindog (14 Jul 2015)

First sodding mountain in the race, still 2 weeks to go, and the GC is all over.....


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Nibali, Contador all got dropped before the pace went up.
Inexplicably poor


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Bardet and Pinot too. It possibly reveals how Nibali won so easily last year in the absence of Froome, Contador and Quintana.


----------



## jarlrmai (14 Jul 2015)

I said it at the time, no way Nibbles would have won the Tour with either of those 3 around.


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Because of others' past form or because he just blew them all out of the water?


Because it reminds me too much of various bods from the past.
I'd like to believe it's all clean but the weight of history makes me look very sideways at such a dominant display. I just don't have faith.
Fair? Nope. Scientific? Nope. But that's how it is.


----------



## Basil.B (14 Jul 2015)

Still a long way to go, anything can happen!


----------



## KneesUp (14 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Nibali, Contador all got dropped before the pace went up.
> Inexplicably poor


Or inexplicably good?


----------



## Wafer (14 Jul 2015)

Hah, and G says it was frustrating sat behind TJ as he felt good and wanted to go but obviously didn't want to take TJ with him....


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

KneesUp said:


> Or inexplicably good?


Que?
They got dropped way too soon.
My point is that Nibali was over-rated by only just beating Bardet and Pinot. Bertie is maybe proving that it's too tough to do the Giro Tour double (again)


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

SKY have put a 6 minute buffer over BMC in the team standings too!


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Uran was blown away again too soon as well


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Worth noting as well that it was Movistar who did the real damage on the lower part of the climb, Sky just finished the job.


----------



## DazTheDJ (14 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> It's really not a nice place



Found it. I see what you mean


----------



## Hont (14 Jul 2015)

Nibali has looked off all Tour, so it wasn't a great surprise. Contador after the Giro was unknown. TJ has never really lived with the big guns on steep climbs. But for Froome to put over a minute into Quintana. That is an eyebrow raiser. 

It was hot by all accounts, which does favour someone raised in Africa and who is tall and skinny, but over a minute  ?? On one climb.


----------



## PaulB (14 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I said it at the time, no way Nibbles would have won the Tour with either of those 3 around.


You can only kiss with the pock (Sp) you've got so he could only beat who was around last year. And he did so fair play to him.


----------



## PpPete (14 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Nibali has looked off all Tour, so it wasn't a great surprise. Contador after the Giro was unknown. TJ has never really lived with the big guns on steep climbs. But for Froome to put over a minute into Quintana. That is an eyebrow raiser.
> 
> It was hot by all accounts, which does favour someone raised in Africa and who is tall and skinny, but over a minute  ?? On one climb.



Acc to ES not as hot as predicted
IIRC high twenties, not mid 30s


----------



## PpPete (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Worth noting as well that it was Movistar who did the real damage on the lower part of the climb, Sky just finished the job.


Shot themselves in the foot with that one, didn't they?
TBH I doubt it would have made that much difference for stage win. 
What it did mean was that Messrs Porte and Thomas only had to pull for comparatively short efforts, and therefore both had plenty left in the tank to go on at pace all the way to the line.
G for a "plan B" or even a podium?
And Porte looking after the spots tomorrow ? At 45 mins on GC could he be allowed to go on for that on his own account?


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Well the interweb is awash with team sky all being on EPO. Note I don't have any such ideas


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> But for Froome to put over a minute into Quintana. That is an eyebrow raiser.



Maybe. Maybe not.

Quintana's form coming into the Tour was a complete mystery. Given his lack of racing in the build up, it might have been more of an eye-opener if he'd been able to stay with Froome.


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2015)

PpPete said:


> Shot themselves in the foot with that one, didn't they?



Sort of but I don't see they had much choice, looked like they were trying to set something up with Valveoil doing some digs and hoping to isolate Froome but Sky were just far too strong for them.


----------



## Aperitif (14 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I said it at the time, no way Nibbles would have won the Tour with _either of those 3 around_.


 Lovely.
I'm going to pretend I'm Froome when I scale the Cote de Gospel Oak later this evening...I saw a bit of his 'warm down' when he seemed to be getting faster and faster, trying to outpace the bloke holding the sun umbrella..


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Well I have just taken another look at the book of face and jesus there is a lot of hate out there for team sky. People quoting watts per km, EPO, hate of the highest order and lots of people knocking GT as he was playing with val at then end. Did any of these people watch the race and the damage movistar did at the start of the climb? Anyway it's cider o'clock. Can't wait for tomorrow.


----------



## Hont (14 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well I have just taken another look at the book of face and jesus there is a lot of hate out there for team sky. People quoting watts per km,


Probably Watts/Kg. Difficult to compare with the known doping era as it's the first time they've finished on this climb, and a lot of numbers will be supposition, but it was not a performance to reassure the sceptical.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)




----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Probably Watts/Kg. Difficult to compare with the known doping era as it's the first time they've finished on this climb, and a lot of numbers will be supposition, but it was not a performance to reassure the sceptical.



Anyone who isn't liking big Dave and his team are looking for anything. Seems the previous dopers i.e. Astana aren't getting any hate lol.


----------



## Wafer (14 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well I have just taken another look at the book of face and jesus there is a lot of hate out there for team sky. People quoting watts per km, EPO, hate of the highest order and lots of people knocking GT as he was playing with val at then end. Did any of these people watch the race and the damage movistar did at the start of the climb? Anyway it's cider o'clock. Can't wait for tomorrow.



Heh, I had a quick look at the some comments and realised I'm not nearly as cynical as I thought, Sky are basically the devil and G's comment that amused me about being frustrated at not going was apparently evidence of their cocky attitude towards doping! Apparently you have to be a brainless bot to enjoy that kind of racing...


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Wafer said:


> Heh, I had a quick look at the some comments and realised I'm not nearly as cynical as I thought, Sky are basically the devil and G's comment that amused me about being frustrated at not going was apparently evidence of their cocky attitude towards doping! Apparently you have to be a brainless bot to enjoy that kind of racing...



Last year it was the men in blue this year the men in black. Seems being good at your job means you are a Lance...


----------



## mcshroom (14 Jul 2015)

Definitely sent the clinic into overdrive. The UCI, ASO and Murdoch himself are involved in the cover up apparently!


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

Astana's problem is having actual convicted dopers on the team and an unrepentant doper as team boss. Nibali may well be riding clean (and if he's doping, he should be asking his doctor for a refund), but his team has no credibility.

Sky, by contrast, have a very strongly stated anti-doping stance. They've been a bit weaselish in the past about things like employing Leinders, using dieting drugs and getting TUEs for Froome, so I don't wholly trust them but on the whole, I feel inclined to believe they're more or less clean.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Well the BBC news gave it at least 5 seconds coverage now followed by Apple pay for 5 minutes ... Sorry I find this country incredulous


----------



## Flying_Monkey (14 Jul 2015)

Froome had been well-protected and the team had benefitted from Movistar setting the pace for Quintana, who tried to attack but failed. Basically Froome took his chance. If he does the same thing every day for the next 2 weeks, I will be suspicious. But he doesn't have too. All he has to do now is stay alert and mark his rivals. This was about having a racing brain as much as physical abilities, form or anything more dubious.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Froome had been well-protected and the team had benefitted from Movistar setting the pace for Quintana, who tried to attack but failed. Basically Froome took his chance. If he does the same thing every day for the next 2 weeks, I will be suspicious. But he doesn't have too. All he has to do now is stay alert and mark his rivals. This was about having a racing brain as much as physical abilities, form or anything more dubious.



Well said


----------



## Wafer (14 Jul 2015)

ITV4 doing a guide to telling the difference between the Yates twins, forgot to mention the different numbers!


----------



## Mugshot (14 Jul 2015)

BigAl68 said:


> Well said


Yep. 
Considering Porte went past Q at the end I think it's quite possibly the case that whilst Froomes ride was incredible, Q started going backwards too, adding to the time difference. It's much easier to suggest doping though, what a shame


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Froome had been well-protected and the team had benefitted from Movistar setting the pace for Quintana, who tried to attack but failed. Basically Froome took his chance. If he does the same thing every day for the next 2 weeks, I will be suspicious. But he doesn't have too. All he has to do now is stay alert and mark his rivals. This was about having a racing brain as much as physical abilities, form or anything more dubious.



I don't think most clinic-commentators have much of an issue with Froome's performance. It's Porte's and Thomas' that stand out. I really, really hope it's down to a more professional, sports-science based approach to cycling. Sky have introduced things to professional cycling (everyone seems to be warming down these days) but I don't know how different their approach remains to cycling compared to the other WT teams.

I remain of the opinion that cycling is a traditional, old-fashioned sport run by ex-riders. As such it has been very slow to adopt new techniques to get the best out of its athletes. I suspect Sky still have an edge in the adoption of modern techniques. I certainly hope so


----------



## mcshroom (14 Jul 2015)

Oh they do. Try reading the Chris Froome thread in the clinic. Apparently he's Lance Mk. 2


----------



## Hont (14 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> It's Porte's and Thomas' that stand out.



Well Porte's pretty much had a week off, having lost 45 minutes already so it's no surprise that someone of his calibre is able to ride better than GC favourites who've busted a gut to not lose any time for 9 days.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Anyone who watched the first week could have seen this coming.
Contador, Nibali and, to a lesser extent Quintana, even lost time Froome on minor bumps such as the Murs de Bretagne and Huy. And not only Froome, others supposedly less talented.
The writing was on the Mur


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Fuglsang was quoted as saying that Nibali gave up, much to his frustration.


----------



## BigAl68 (14 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Oh they do. Try reading the Chris Froome thread in the clinic. Apparently he's Lance Mk. 2



Yawn


----------



## nickyboy (14 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Oh they do. Try reading the Chris Froome thread in the clinic. Apparently he's Lance Mk. 2



There's always a few headcases there. The more thoughtful ones look at the 6.09W/kg and reckon that's not too crazy. It's the Porte/Thomas performance that's causing issues.....particularly Thomas. 30 year old guy who has never (as far as I know) shown anything like this sort of climbing form before. As I said, I really, really hope it's the culmination of Sky's science-based approach. But we have seen this sort of situation before.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2015)

Sean Kelly said he was in shock. It's too bad the TdP is not on till August. Only interest now is for minor places.


----------



## roadrash (14 Jul 2015)

hmm ive just had a look at the clinic , seems like a lot of them are inpatients at an asylum of some sort , never mind a clinic (no offence meant to anyone in an asylum or clinic)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (14 Jul 2015)

Porte rubbing it in a bit on Instagram tonight. 

"Getting a bit crowded here"


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Froome had been well-protected and the team had benefitted from Movistar setting the pace for Quintana, who tried to attack but failed. Basically Froome took his chance. If he does the same thing every day for the next 2 weeks, I will be suspicious. But he doesn't have too. All he has to do now is stay alert and mark his rivals. This was about having a racing brain as much as physical abilities, form or anything more dubious.


We've seen him employ the same tactics on a few occasions so it's not like the other teams didn't know what to expect and he will have a bad day.

Thomas must be close to the form of his life and coming into that GC age peak which history has shown us plenty of times, bar the odd older exception. He's also thinner this year than last.

I've stopped reading the watts per kg stuff now and even Ross Tucker is beginning to sound a bit worn. I'm not really sure how far you can take it and whether human physiology is understood beyond a certain point. Instead I look more for frailty and fallibility and eyebrow raising team antics, no names, no pack drill...


----------



## Winnershsaint (14 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> hmm ive just had a look at the clinic , seems like a lot of them are inpatients at an asylum of some sort , never mind a clinic (no offence meant to anyone in an asylum or clinic)


The are all bat shoot crazy on there!


----------



## Winnershsaint (14 Jul 2015)

Hmmm I didn't type shoot I typed shoot!


----------



## Dogtrousers (14 Jul 2015)

Meanwhile, at the other end of the race. Cav on Twitter:

Well I don't think today was supposed to be as hard as it was! It's going to be a grim remainder of @letour for the gruppetto!


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> particularly Thomas. 30 year old guy who has never (as far as I know) shown anything like this sort of climbing form before.



He's focused on the track for most of his career so has never really shown what he's capable of on the road - and those of us who have been following his career closely have always believed him capable of much more. He has always been a decent climber but his recent improvements in that department are is largely down to shedding about 5kg. 

I'm not sure he's a GC contender, as I once believed, but I think we're finally getting to see the real extent of his ability. 

Plus he has always been so vociferously anti-doping, it would be an unbelievable act of hubris for him to be a drug cheat.


----------



## psmiffy (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Plus he has always been so vociferously anti-doping, it would be an unbelievable act of hubris for him to be a drug cheat.



yup - also I find it very difficult to believe that anyone in Sky would dope - It would not only be career suicide but commercial suicide - Sky would drop the project like a red hot stone and move onto something else


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> yup - also I find it very difficult to believe that anyone in Sky would dope - It would not only be career suicide but commercial suicide - Sky would drop the project like a red hot stone and move onto something else


According to the clinic, Murdoch is in on it!


----------



## robertob (14 Jul 2015)

Bloody remarkable - stunning performance from Froome and team Sky as a whole. Froome was lost for words afterwards, and you can see why. Hard to find any superlative to do this performance justice. He put down the hammer and wrapped it up. Hard to see him losing this now if nothing completely strange happens.

Was asking myself the question: is this a believable performance? Yes, I actually think it is. Froome peaks at the right time, had an excellent preparation, already looked strong at the Dauphine and only after the first week in the Tour had a substantial advantage over his main rivals - even before a single kilometre in the mountains. He simply followed on from this excellent first week, now in the mountains, where time gaps are naturally bigger when riders have a bad day.

But was it just a bad day for some and a super day for one? No. Nibali was already more than two minutes down before today, he's just not in the right form. Contador has the Giro in his legs. It's a tough enough ask to ride it and subsequently be competitive against a primed Froome in the Tour as well. TJ, even in top form, would always find it hard to match a peaking Froome ... and Quintana? Didn't do too badly, did he? The man in white, still young, improving, not quite the level of Froome yet, any maybe not quite in the form of last seasons either? Only one single stage win this year, is nothing compared to the seasons before. Maybe down to preparations and different plans, but telling nonetheless. 

So after all, I think there are valid reasons why Froome was so impressive today: he is simply the best man if fit and well. Best rider + best team = big results. Simple as that.


----------



## psmiffy (14 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> According to the clinic, Murdoch is in on it!



I would suggest that it is quite possible that Murdoch is doping or maybe even a dope - but not his cycling team


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

An excellent opportunity for some of the younger attack-minded riders to have a go in the next couple of days, tomorrow's stage looks like an opportunity for a climber/puncheur and the following day a pure climber's stage. Knowing my record of predictions they'll both be won by a sprinter


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Plus he has always been so vociferously anti-doping, it would be an unbelievable act of hubris for him to be a drug cheat.


I've been a sceptic from way back when, but if Froome , Thomas, Porte are doping I'll eat my hat (again)
There is not a cat in hell's chance that they're on blood bags, epo.
Wiggins wrote the most persuasive chapter on why he had to be clean in his autobiography, yet he was at a similar level to Froome.
I can see why there are doubters but I'm not one of them.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> even Ross Tucker is beginning to sound a bit worn


I find his position particularly dispiriting


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

Earlier in The Clinic


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Well Porte's pretty much had a week off, having lost 45 minutes already so it's no surprise that someone of his calibre is able to ride better than GC favourites who've busted a gut to not lose any time for 9 days.


He's only 2 minutes ahead of Cav even after today's stage!


----------



## mr messy (14 Jul 2015)

Sky are always telling us they are at the cutting edge of technology and techniques with the most scientific approach. Who's to say that there isn't something new out there that isn't illegal just now. Has epo always been banned in the history of cycling?


----------



## 400bhp (14 Jul 2015)

nickyboy said:


> There's always a few headcases there. The more thoughtful ones look at the 6.09W/kg and reckon that's not too crazy. It's the Porte/Thomas performance that's causing issues.....particularly Thomas. 30 year old guy who has never (as far as I know) shown anything like this sort of climbing form before. As I said, I really, really hope it's the culmination of Sky's science-based approach. But we have seen this sort of situation before.



Seriously, thought you would understand this?

Thomas is one of the most talented riders ever produced by GB. He has followed and looked up to Wiggins all his BC/pro life. He is an olympic pursuit champion. He has had an outstanding season, winning 2 stage races and a classic (indeed I predicted Sky would put him up for GC this year for the Vuelta). He has been there or thereabouts for 5 odd years now and he said last year he needs to decide whether he steps it up and goes for a GC contender. we are seeing the reality of that.

As for Porte. On his day he is as good as anyone. Note how Sky have played him in this race. He has not been Froome's RH man, being dropped on a couple of occasions on stages, clearly a tactic so (on the first day in the mountains) he and Froome could rip the race apart.

With the benefit of hindsight we should have seen this stage coming, given the past history of Froome's mountain successes.


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

Am I wrong to be surprised that it's Adam, not Simon, who's up at the sharp end?


----------



## mr messy (14 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Am I wrong to be surprised that it's Adam, not Simon, who's up at the sharp end?


No. Remember it's the Adams twins afterall


----------



## Dave Davenport (14 Jul 2015)

BBC 10pm news; FFS sake! They might have well said 'here's a doper winning a bike race in France'.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I find his position particularly dispiriting



I used to like Ross Tucker but he's a stuck record.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (14 Jul 2015)

Like the Flying Monkey said earlier, amazing performance to really put the final result in almost no doubt, but after the attacks on Mur de Huy and Mur de Bretagne then today's outstanding ride, if Froome keeps repeating such feats day in day out then some questions need asked.


----------



## PpPete (14 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> He's only 2 minutes ahead of Cav even after today's stage!


Yebbut - but from there he could, theoretically, go after the _maillot a pois_, instead of just caretaking it for the day.
Whether the Team would allow him the freedom or just play safe for the yellow is another question. And will his impending departure affect the answer to the question?


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

PpPete said:


> Yebbut - but from there he could, theoretically, go after the _maillot a pois_, instead of just caretaking it for the day.
> Whether the Team would allow him the freedom or just play safe for the yellow is another question. And will his impending departure affect the answer to the question?


I was just reinforcing @Hont's point that he was fresh today because he'd done bugger all last week


----------



## Crackle (14 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I used to like Ross Tucker but he's a stuck record.


His article today was poor and clichéd. It could have been written by The Clinic: Or Vayer.

http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/day-1-in-the-mountains-one-more-pixel-context-mistrust/

Not that there isn't room for scepticism but this kind of analysis doesn't seem to be doing anything but feeding it's own myth.


----------



## smutchin (14 Jul 2015)

mr messy said:


> Who's to say that there isn't something new out there that isn't illegal just now.



Yeah, mainly weight loss drugs and painkillers, I think. Sky might use some of these - they've been a bit cagey on the subject in the past.

Edit: google Tramadol. 



> Has epo always been banned in the history of cycling?



EPO was added to the banned list around 1992, I think.


----------



## bikeman66 (14 Jul 2015)

Surely, if Team Sky were doping, they would make things a little more subtle than to showcase what they did today. I actually believe they hit that stage like that today (A) because they could, and (B) because they have nothing to hide.

Recent (and not so recent history) has turned us all in to doubters. If no-one will believe any rider is capable of extraordinary feats of endurance riding clean, there is ultimately absolutely no point and no hope not just for the Tour, but for professional cycling period.


----------



## mr messy (14 Jul 2015)

Clever people will find inventive ways round rules and regulations. When one is deemed now to be illegal or unsporting they introduce the next new idea.Governing Bodies can only, at best, be one step behind the participants


----------



## robertob (14 Jul 2015)

Well, Lance has no clue either (sadly) whether Sky is doped or not, as he put in one of his tweets today:


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Well, Lance has no clue either (sadly) whether Sky is doped or not, as he put in one of his tweets today:
> 
> View attachment 96181


I'm amazed anyone pays the slightest bit of attention to that cúnt


----------



## adamangler (14 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Nibali has looked off all Tour, so it wasn't a great surprise. Contador after the Giro was unknown. TJ has never really lived with the big guns on steep climbs. But for Froome to put over a minute into Quintana. That is an eyebrow raiser.
> 
> It was hot by all accounts, which does favour someone raised in Africa and who is tall and skinny, but over a minute  ?? On one climb.



its fairly warm in columbia like


----------



## adamangler (14 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I'm amazed anyone pays the slightest bit of attention to that cúnt



lance is one of the greatest of all time, theyre all/were all at it, he was the best of them all


----------



## MisterStan (14 Jul 2015)

adamangler said:


> lance is one of the greatest of all time, theyre all/were all at it, he was the best of them all


Greatest daffodils? Yes.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

adamangler said:


> lance is one of the greatest of all time, theyre all/were all at it, he was the best of them all


he was indeed.


----------



## SWSteve (14 Jul 2015)

In 2013 sky let many riders have an easy first week, but b the knowledge that a rested rider would be more useful later in the tour. I suspect Porte had this for the first few states - now he will be in the mountains for Froome + putting himself in the shop window for other teams.

Thomas is doing an absolute dream, let's have or he places well and can try and cut his teeth as a GC rider in the future alongside Kennaugh


----------



## philk56 (14 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Am I wrong to be surprised that it's Adam, not Simon, who's up at the sharp end?


I heard it said that Simon had a sore throat and was not 100%. Shame as I have Simon not Adam in my fantasy team


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

adamangler said:


> its fairly warm in columbia like


----------



## Louch (14 Jul 2015)

I didn't think sky are breaking any current rules. Ethos from start has been marginal gains to give same increase in performance as doping used to. Trial and error has them where they are ahead of the game


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (14 Jul 2015)

I have great respect for GT without thinking of him as a GC contender. I think he's one of our greatest homegrown talents. But I don't really understand what he (or perhaps Sky) were up to when he could have taken it easier on the last stages of the climb. And I'd like him to be as fresh as possible for the next time Sky really needs his effort. Good legs today? Putting himself on the map? Or simply the urge to put time into TJ?


----------



## rich p (14 Jul 2015)

At 3000m in ColOmbia, I suspect it's often distinctly fresh


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (14 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have great respect for GT without thinking of him as a GC contender. I think he's one of our greatest homegrown talents. But I don't really understand what he (or perhaps Sky) were up to when he could have taken it easier on the last stages of the climb. And I'd like him to be as fresh as possible for the next time Sky really needs his effort. Good legs today? Putting himself on the map? Or simply the urge to put time into TJ?


He said he sat in for most of it, he wanted to attack but instructions were to follow van Garderen and not give him a wheel


----------



## Lemond (15 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I have great respect for GT without thinking of him as a GC contender. I think he's one of our greatest homegrown talents. But I don't really understand what he (or perhaps Sky) were up to when he could have taken it easier on the last stages of the climb. And I'd like him to be as fresh as possible for the next time Sky really needs his effort. Good legs today? Putting himself on the map? Or simply the urge to put time into TJ?



Stopping others gaining bonus points / protecting Froome's lead.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jul 2015)

My highlights of yesterday's stage (apart from the Sky 1-2 and Froome's competitors having their arses handed to them):
1) The look Geraint Thomas gave Valverde when the latter was reeled back in after putting in a dig
2) The same Geraint Thomas giving the same old man a push over the line to give him fifth place. Aww...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Crash by Barguil



Is this a new aftershave / hair product?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Blimey, leave this thread for a few days and there's suddenly 30 extra pages. I'm still on the discussion about team support on the cobbled stage...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Froome had been well-protected and the team had benefitted from Movistar setting the pace for Quintana, who tried to attack but failed..



Can't help feeling Movistar did their own damage by chasing unnecessarily for 50k on the flat.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

mr messy said:


> Sky are always telling us they are at the cutting edge of technology and techniques with the most scientific approach. Who's to say that there isn't something new out there that isn't illegal just now. Has epo always been banned in the history of cycling?





smutchin said:


> Yeah, mainly weight loss drugs and painkillers, I think. Sky might use some of these - they've been a bit cagey on the subject in the past.
> 
> Edit: google Tramadol.



I'd like to think a team that takes a strong ethical stance against doping doesn't make distinctions on the basis of whether something's actually illegal or not, more whether it's unethical. There's against the rules, and against the spirit of the rules.

This is where I'm slightly dubious about over-generous use of TUEs.

Hope they're not using Tramadol, it's horrible stuff.


----------



## huwsparky (15 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Hope they're not using Tramadol, it's horrible stuff.


What is it?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Opiate pain reliever.


----------



## The Couch (15 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I said it at the time, no way Nibbles would have won the Tour with either of those 3 around.


Can't agree with that, Quintana had the Giro in his legs and (even him) at his age isn't up for the double (if anybody really is)
Froome was looking pretty awful throughout last year (barring the end of the season with the Vuelta)
Contador would have indeed give him a good run for his money

But don't mistake this Nibali with previous 2 years' Nibali
I was thinking originally (like at the Mur de bretagne) it might have been the 2 crashes he had in the first week that bothered him, but looking at how much he was sweating yesterday, I am thinking he might be sick
(maybe there is a flu going round in the bus...Boom had 2 days of fever and left the race and except Fuglsang, no Astana has looked anywhere near impressive yesterday or even the days before)


I wouldn't look to deep into yesterday's performance of GT, he has proven he can do this, but personally I still see him dropping as the race goes on. I don't see a real 3-week GC contender in him... but then again, have great form and holding on can get you pretty far...see Kwiatkowski in 2012, who ended in 11th place

Nice rides as well from Gesink, Gallopin and Rolland. If Gesink can keep this sort of form up, he could still vie for a podium spot (although he'll apparently will have to contest with El Imbatido... but I am silently hoping the fading we've seen from him last year in the Tour will repeat ).

If Rolland is smart, he goes in the attack/escape today... unless Movistar is already going to be thinking about stage victories, this stage has successful breakaway written all over it. He is clearly the strongest rider right now, that will have enough freedom to go in a successful attack (i.e. that will be allowed to take enough time).
(I am making the assumption that Porte will continue to play the perfect domestique, so stay by Froome's side and won't go in a break-away)

He could be setting himself up high for the polka-dot jersey and should probably be the best from the break-away


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2015)

I read a suggestion elsewhere that the 'sudden' drop of form of some of the main contenders might be down to the introduction of the threat of night-time testing. Pure speculation of course!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> I wouldn't look to deep into yesterday's performance of GT...
> Nice rides as well from Gesink, Gallopin and Rolland.



I don't think GT's performance was any more or less surprising than Gallopin's. Both are riding exceptionally well at the moment but yeah, I'd expect both to fade in the Alps. 

Gesink is looking great. Pleased to see him properly over his various problems. Would like to see him vying for a podium spot. 

Rolland needs to put himself in the shop window, so an assault on the polka dot jersey seems likely. Part of me would like to see him succeed, part of me reels in horror at the prospect of him in that outfit again.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> There's against the rules, and against the spirit of the rules.
> 
> This is where I'm slightly dubious about over-generous use of TUEs.
> 
> Hope they're not using Tramadol, it's horrible stuff.



Michael Barry claimed he was given Tramadol while at Sky. They denied it and have called for it to be banned. 

Then there was the time Froome had a TUE for corticosteroids. I'm sure the paperwork was all in order but I take the view that if you're ill enough to need that kind of medication, you're too ill to race. 

I don't think they're whiter than white but I don't think they're cheating. It's simply that Froome is one of the top four riders in the world right now and the only one of those four at peak form.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

I hope we are going to see Quintana go for an early break (say 10k out), like he did in the Giro last year when he utterly pummeled the opposition. It won't be today, but he is still capable of winning this.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> 2) The same Geraint Thomas giving the same old man a push over the line to give him fifth place. Aww...



I missed that.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Michael Barry claimed he was given Tramadol while at Sky. They denied it and have called for it to be banned.
> 
> Then there was the time Froome had a TUE for corticosteroids. I'm sure the paperwork was all in order but I take the view that if you're ill enough to need that kind of medication, you're too ill to race.
> 
> I don't think they're whiter than white but I don't think they're cheating. It's simply that Froome is one of the top four riders in the world right now and the only one of those four at peak form.



I agree with you to some extent, albeit they (the Sky cycle management) are probably conflicted, in that they are expected to produce a certain level of results each year (could be defined or quite wooly) to maintain sponsorship.

Was that (the TUE) at the Romandie last year? I think you were proved right and it would have benefited him surely to have a rest, given his latter half of the year.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Hutch again...


----------



## The Couch (15 Jul 2015)

Me... I am sticking to the... "Damn that was some impressive racing" and" what a shame something will probably need to happen to Froome to make the GC (for spot 1) interesting" (although Froome has shown he tends to drop form in the 3rd week, while Quintana seems to get better) and of course "let's hope it isn't, but we'll see in a couple of years if this was all done without doping"

But for the people who are interested in a theory someone told me about this weekend (which is too hard/natural to even be put under doping):
A story about Ketones and anorexia in cycling
(sorry for using Google translate, but couldn't find a same extensive article in English and it's too long for doing a translation myself)


----------



## suzeworld (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Worth noting as well that it was Movistar who did the real damage on the lower part of the climb, Sky just finished the job.


Yup - and apparently they pulled really hard (and pointlessly) on the flat sections, so they wore themselves out ... shame! I adore Quintana ...


----------



## The Couch (15 Jul 2015)

Matthews hanging on strong:





Mollema is already warming us for his aggressive game plan today:


> Etappe 11! Wachten op de slotklim. #TourvanBauke #TDF2015


 (_Stage 11... Wait for the final climb_)


----------



## suzeworld (15 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Surely, if Team Sky were doping, they would make things a little more subtle than to showcase what they did today. I actually believe they hit that stage like that today (A) because they could, and (B) because they have nothing to hide.
> 
> Recent (and not so recent history) has turned us all in to doubters. If no-one will believe any rider is capable of extraordinary feats of endurance riding clean, there is ultimately absolutely no point and no hope not just for the Tour, but for professional cycling period.



^ THIS - yes, indeed.

I dont see the point in even bothering about the tour, or any other cycling race, if you dont think there is something better going on these days .... unless you just watch it for the scenery, I suppose. 

To me it boils down to this: I either choose to think they are clean now, or stop watching it altogether . ..... the endless cynicism is tedious and pointless .. who are these nay-sayers, what are they getting out of it? I'd rather not bother, if I thought they were still cheating to that extent. Even after the horrilbe feeling I had at being decieved by Lance I can still allow hope to triumph and enjoy this year's race with an open heart.


----------



## Beebo (15 Jul 2015)

Why has no one mentioned the tiny motors that team sky have fitted inside the bottom bracket.


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Then there was the time Froome had a TUE for corticosteroids. I'm sure the paperwork was all in order but I take the view that if you're ill enough to need that kind of medication, you're too ill to race.


What's the argument against TUEs requiring withdrawal from a race unless it's already started and you're within x% of top GC time?


----------



## huwsparky (15 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> I hope we are going to see Quintana go for an early break (say 10k out), like he did in the Giro last year when he utterly pummeled the opposition. It won't be today, but he is still capable of winning this.


Sky would never let him go, thinking about it you could add BMC and Tinkof to that list as well.


----------



## huwsparky (15 Jul 2015)

Just let them all take whatever they like. At least that would take away speculation and make it an even playing field!

I'll get my coat!


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2015)

User said:


> "Chris Froome plans to undergo independent physiological testing after the Tour de France in an effort to prove he is not doping."


Anyone else misread that as "psychological testing"?

No?

Just me?

IGMC.


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

huwsparky said:


> Sky would never let him go, thinking about it you could add BMC and Tinkof to that list as well.



He is very capable of just riding away (note comment above that Quintana gets stronger through a 3 week race)


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> ^ THIS - yes, indeed.
> 
> I dont see the point in even bothering about the tour, or any other cycling race, if you dont think there is something better going on these days .... unless you just watch it for the scenery, I suppose.
> 
> To me it boils down to this: I either choose to think they are clean now, or stop watching it altogether . ..... the endless cynicism is tedious and pointless .. who are these nay-sayers, what are they getting out of it? I'd rather not bother, if I thought they were still cheating to that extent. Even after the horrilbe feeling I had at being decieved by Lance I can still allow hope to triumph and enjoy this year's race with an open heart.



Spot on.


----------



## Globalti (15 Jul 2015)

Froome emerged as a fast cyclist even when he was a youth in Nairobi. That he was brought up at 5,500 feet and above just adds to his physiological supremacy. As others have written, he just happens to be the best at this moment, that's all. The day will come when he fades and another will replace him.


----------



## robertob (15 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Mollema is already warming us for his aggressive game plan today:
> (_Stage 11... Wait for the final climb_)


100/1 to win the stage... odder things have happened before. Maybe took it rather easy on the final climb yesterday knowing today would be a better day to attack.


----------



## raindog (15 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Am I wrong to be surprised that it's Adam, not Simon, who's up at the sharp end?


Simon's got a cold - he could bounce back before the end of the Tour. Adam has only just got race fit after his injury. Fabulous ride from him yesterday. The Yates lads, Tejay and keeping an eye on the French riders is about the only pleasure I'm going to get now till the end of the race. 

This kind of crushing dominance can't be good for the sport?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Michael Barry claimed he was given Tramadol while at Sky. They denied it and have called for it to be banned.
> 
> Then there was the time Froome had a TUE for corticosteroids. I'm sure the paperwork was all in order but I take the view that if you're ill enough to need that kind of medication, you're too ill to race.
> 
> I don't think they're whiter than white but I don't think they're cheating. It's simply that Froome is one of the top four riders in the world right now and the only one of those four at peak form.



Yes, I'd forgotten Barry.

I seem to remember Froome's had TUEs for quite a few things. I wouldn't want to deny anyone the opportunity to compete but at the same time TUEs often seem to me like a slippery slope - where do you draw the line between restoring someone to normal for them, restoring someone to normal for an ideal physiology, and pushing someone who really shouldn't be racing.

In the case of Froome's form yesterday, there's a lot of plausible explanation that doesn't require invoking doping.

Don't forget he also stormed the first mountain stage in 2013 to Ax-3-Domaines and everyone came back at him the next day. Mind you, he also won the Tour that year...


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Does anyone know how many time the rider in Yellow has won a stage of the TDF?


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

The results from the above stage; not so different to yesterday really....
*Rider* *Team* *Time*
1




Chris Froome (GBR) Team Sky 5h 03' 18"
2



Richie Porte (AUS) Team Sky + 51"
3



Alejandro Valverde (ESP) Movistar Team + 1' 08"
4



Bauke Mollema (NED) Belkin Pro Cycling + 1' 10"
5



Laurens ten Dam (NED) Belkin Pro Cycling + 1' 16


----------



## robertob (15 Jul 2015)

Fuglsang the new Astana leader: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jakob-fuglsang-to-lead-astana-at-tour-de-france-after-nibali-cracks

Well, he looked quite good at the Tour de Suisse actually. And confirmed his form with a decent ride on the big mountain yesterday. I'm pretty sure he's properly prepared for the Tour by Astana...


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Fuglsang the new Astana leader: http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/jakob-fuglsang-to-lead-astana-at-tour-de-france-after-nibali-cracks
> 
> Well, he looked quite good at the Tour de Suisse actually. And confirmed his form with a decent ride on the big mountain yesterday. I'm pretty sure he's properly prepared for the Tour by Astana...


Vino would make a good diplomat wouldn't he.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Ha, was just about to post the same!



Vinokourov said:


> “We gave the green light to Jakob to go ahead in the classification. Vincenzo needs a good mechanic because something is broken in his head"


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

Nice cliche at the end too - _“The Tour is far from over yet, anything can happen.”_


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Generally rolled out when it'd take bizarre circumstances or a miracle to put your rider up there.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

I'm interested to see what Movistar do today.

There's that big descent today.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

BTW there's a race on today I believe - a strong looking break, made up of Westra, Kwiatkowski, Jungels and Boasson-Hagen


----------



## JBGooner (15 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Does anyone know how many time the rider in Yellow has won a stage of the TDF?



Nibali won about four last year. I don't recall him getting anything like the attention Froome is receiving.


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Vino would make a good diplomat wouldn't he.


He's been watching Tinkoff with envy and decided if you can't beat 'em...?


----------



## biking_fox (15 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> BTW there's a race on today I believe - a strong looking break, made up of Westra, Kwiatkowski, Jungels and Boasson-Hagen



peleton don't like them though, they've only got 40s if that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2015)

Didn't last long. Intermediate sprint results mean Sagan will get the Green Jersey back...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

Sagan takes back the green jersey


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

Aye, wot he sed ^^^


----------



## Bollo (15 Jul 2015)

Beebo said:


> Why has no one mentioned the tiny motors that team sky have fitted inside the bottom bracket.


You joke, but I had an odd semi-conversation with a Dutch guy at the TT in Utrecht who'd spotted the powertab hub on my bike. He took a good deal of persuading that it wasn't a little motor (it actually measures how little my motor is ).


----------



## mjr (15 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Pretty impressive re. the release of ALL of Froomes data at the end of the race. Race data, biological passport and ALL previous training data. Respect.


Clever tactic. Those inclined to try to imitate will be spending so long analysing what's basically last year's work, mistakes and all, while Froome and Sky will be developing improved methods.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

"job of work" gets a 2015 airing for Dan Martin.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> "job of work" gets a 2015 airing for Dan Martin.



Would that be Dan Martin the 28 years of age rider from the country of Ireland?


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> "job of work" gets a 2015 airing for Dan Martin.



Thank God. I was getting bored with people being attentive, tapping out rythms, looking after the interests of other people and so on. Now we're in the mountains we can look forward to a whole new set of hackneyed clichés with little real insight.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Apparently Macca's going for the summit sprint. Not bad for an ageing ex-Beatle


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

He's the child they can never have.


----------



## tug benson (15 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, I'd forgotten Barry.
> 
> I s*eem to remember Froome's had TUEs for quite a few things.* I wouldn't want to deny anyone the opportunity to compete but at the same time TUEs often seem to me like a slippery slope - where do you draw the line between restoring someone to normal for them, restoring someone to normal for an ideal physiology, and pushing someone who really shouldn't be racing.
> 
> ...




He has had 2, am sure he said that in an interview, might have been with Kimmage...he does have asthma so will also have a tue for that...I think


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Pretty sure he's got a TUE for asthma treatment


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Sherwen obviously doesn't understand how thermometers and wind chill work.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

Jens. Why?


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

Is anyone 'turning themselves inside-out' yet?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

They say a change is as good as a rest, and I rather liked Carlton Kirby to begin with. After all, he's not Phil and Paul. 

But he's beginning to grate.

Perhaps I should tune over to ITV for a dose of Statler & Waldorf.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

"This is known as the Shitey Commentary valley, and I'd have to say that you can expect continued shite commentary for the duration..."


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2015)

Just to go back to the whole Froome thing, who else remembers 2012 when "everyone" said that Wiggo should step aside because Froome was clearly the better cyclist and that the only reason Sky were pushing Wiggins was because he was a proper Brit and not an import? And now that Froome's winning, "everyone" says he's clearly only able to do so because he's cheating.



I'm with the others who have said that if you don't trust anyone in professional racing, get a new sporting interest as you'll never be happy.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Just to go back to the whole Froome thing...



No, don't, we're enjoying slagging Statler and Waldorf off. Don't make me think about doping again.

I think the only reason Froome's so good is because of the combined hot air from the Twittersphere blowing him along.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Pretty sure they are on mushrooms


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Why does Voeckler love to get his jersey ripped open? Groupies? Can Europcar not afford zips?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

Now why am I thinking about that episode of Father Ted, where Ted was looking for the priest with the most boring voice? "Indeed I do have an incredibly boooring voice". What brought that to mind?

Ah, it's Sean Kelly.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Poor old Pinot down in the grupetto


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Astana up front now


----------



## Wafer (15 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I think the only reason Froome's so good is because of the combined hot air from the Twittersphere blowing him along.



Pretty sure yesterday on commentary they made the incredible statement that all climbers like a tailwind because it helps get them going...
Perhaps that's why Froome has the elbow-y style, catch the wide and sail up the mountains.....


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Yeh, he's actually got webbed arms that act like a sail...


----------



## Wafer (15 Jul 2015)

Physiologically superior....


----------



## coffeejo (15 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Yeh, he's actually got webbed arms that act like a sail...


Ah, so that's why he doesn't tuck his elbows in.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Not entirely sure what Astana are gaining by taking over the work


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Nibali looking much stronger today. Wonder if he might attack on the descent...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

That yellow jersey group's really shrunk


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Yeah Astana are setting up for an attack on the downhill should be fun...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Nibali looking much stronger today. Wonder if he might attack on the descent...



He must be thinking of that, surely - difficult to see another reason for working, apart from an up yours to Vino


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

Kirby reports that Basso has had an entirely successful operation, which is good news.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

What's Majka like at descending?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

"The Heads of State" Yay!


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Nibbles looks cool as a cucumber today...


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Rein Taraamäe abandons


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> What's Majka like at descending?



Fairly good, if I remember right.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2015)

Rui Costa is out... quite a few big names not performing in this Tour.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Rui Costa abandons


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (15 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ah, so that's why he doesn't tuck his elbows in.


You wouldn't want to be sat next to him at a crowded dinner table.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Now we know why they wanted that motorhome.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Uran going backwards again.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Do we know the gap between Majka and the Martin group?


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

What's happened to the Dan Martin group? No TV pics and P&P seem to have forgotten they exist.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Snap!


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

No time checks or TV pics on them for ages.


----------



## The Couch (15 Jul 2015)

55s (according to the Sporza ticker)


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

No, and the TDF live ticker's wrong.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Sorry @The Couch cross post


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

1.48 to Pauwels at the summit, just over 2 mins to Dan Martin.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

G so comfortable, like he's doing my commute.


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

An exciting technical descent 1st of the tour, time for an ad break.


----------



## The Couch (15 Jul 2015)

Mooovistar has many fans standing in the descents


----------



## Supersuperleeds (15 Jul 2015)

Majka won't win this, he is on my Velo fantasy team


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Great descending by Barguil.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Great descending by Barguil.



Awesome.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Pauwels at 1:10 and Martin at 1:45 now, apparently. Maillot Jaune at 5:42


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Surprised Astana didn't attack off the Tourmalet. Remember Nibali's big decsent chase last year - was it off the Izoard?


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

The descent looked very fast and perhaps not 'technical' enough for an attack.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Hands up anyone who had heard of Emanuel Buchmann before he won the German nationals.


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Im beginning to think theres only Tommy Voeckler in this race.


*cough* *'Little'* Tommy Voeckler


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2015)

The one good thing about Froome killing it yesterday is we are actually getting some racing from those who want to win a stage as opposed to the whole thing. It's certainly not boring.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2015)

Dan Martin going for it now! In second and moving up...


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Dan Martin is really going for it!


----------



## tug benson (15 Jul 2015)

The gap between Majka and Martin would be good


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Too late to catch Majka though, surely?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Too late to catch Majka though, surely?



I think so


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Yeah nice ride by Dan though.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

So much for Nibali looking strong!


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Yeah he just faded again....


----------



## Bobby Mhor (15 Jul 2015)

Has any one here tried the descending stance used by Majka?
Looks a bit unbalanced to me..
I'd have nowhere to tuck me belly in


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2015)

Surprised that Majka was given his head today. Kinda suggests Tinkov are not putting all their eggs in one basket and perhaps think Contador doesn't have the form or have already accepted the gap's too big and Froome too dominant but then again today's stage probably lent itself to a breakaway and tomorrow it's back to chaperone duties.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> The descent looked very fast and perhaps not 'technical' enough for an attack.



Yes, I did think that but then thought he was building up to an attack when he went to the front up the Tourmalet



Bobby Mhor said:


> Has any one here tried the descending stance used by Majka?
> Looks a bit unbalanced to me..
> I'd have nowhere to tuck me belly in



I asked about this during the Giro - there are a few riders that do it. Someone asserted that it was more aero but no-one came up with any empirical evidence (or in fact any evidence at all).



Crackle said:


> Surprised that Majka was given his head today. Kinda suggests Tinkov are not putting all their eggs in one basket and perhaps think Contador doesn't have the form or have already accepted the gap's too big and Froome too dominant but then again today's stage probably lent itself to a breakaway and tomorrow it's back to chaperone duties.



I wonder if they just realised it was one they could pinch - Majka did say he was told to try for the breakaway, and it made little difference to the GC group (though it's easy to say that afterwards!)


----------



## bikeman66 (15 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> ^ THIS - yes, indeed.
> 
> I dont see the point in even bothering about the tour, or any other cycling race, if you dont think there is something better going on these days .... unless you just watch it for the scenery, I suppose.
> 
> To me it boils down to this: I either choose to think they are clean now, or stop watching it altogether . ..... the endless cynicism is tedious and pointless .. who are these nay-sayers, what are they getting out of it? I'd rather not bother, if I thought they were still cheating to that extent. Even after the horrilbe feeling I had at being decieved by Lance I can still allow hope to triumph and enjoy this year's race with an open heart.


Absolutely agree Suzeworld.

I believe Team Sky are clean, but it's hard to stick to that belief when so many people from so many different angles keep trying to say otherwise.

I actually cling to the belief Team Sky (and Froome in particular) are clean, as a fantastic beacon of achievement for the sport. I remember the day it finally broke about the whole Armstrong affair. Here was a man who in my eyes was an absolute legend, beating cancer and then beating the Tour..........or so we thought! The day I found out the extent of his cheating I just felt empty, to the point where I couldn't even eat my dinner. His books, which I actually thoroughly enjoyed reading, were burned shortly afterwards.


----------



## RobNewcastle (15 Jul 2015)

Enjoyed that today, tomorrow however is a true MONSTER of a day


----------



## Asa Post (15 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> They say a change is as good as a rest, and I rather liked Carlton Kirby to begin with. After all, he's not Phil and Paul.
> 
> But he's beginning to grate.



I believe that Kirby's mother's family were Onions, though they chose to write it as O'Nions .
Does that make him a grated onion?


----------



## BrumJim (15 Jul 2015)

I think most GC contenders and their teams were looking to tomorrow, hence the success of a breakaway. Can't believe that a day with the Col de Tourmalet and Col D'Aspin in it was the easier middle day!


----------



## Va Va Froome (15 Jul 2015)

Had a look at 'the clinic' forum some of you were mentioning yesterday.

Wow... Its like a parody or something!


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

A perfect example of an internet echo chamber.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

This post is priceless: http://forum.cyclingnews.com/viewtopic.php?p=1765172#p1765172

To save you the bother of reading it, the gist is: British cycling is the new East Germany.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> This post is priceless: http://forum.cyclingnews.com/viewtopic.php?p=1765172#p1765172
> 
> To save you the bother of reading it, the gist is: British cycling is the new East Germany.


Bah. That's quite sane. Watch out for those Norwegians in the vanguard of the British cultural empire.

_You shouldnt take anything coming from Norway serious in this matter. Norway is a Great Britain colony and part of the staunchest defenders of the cultural empire. Critics against anything coming from "the west" and you will surely have a norwegian leading the witch hunt. Link_


----------



## MisterStan (15 Jul 2015)

These people are certifiable.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (15 Jul 2015)

On the other hand, a significant former defender of Froome's performances, is now pretty much convinced that something is up: http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/day-1-in-the-mountains-one-more-pixel-context-mistrust/


----------



## Wafer (15 Jul 2015)

Renshaw showing his top speed of 107kph...
https://twitter.com/Mark_Renshaw/status/621365456377675776


----------



## Crackle (15 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> On the other hand, a significant former defender of Froome's performances, is now pretty much convinced that something is up: http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/day-1-in-the-mountains-one-more-pixel-context-mistrust/


I'm pretty sure he's also lowered the bar about what he thinks is a believable watts per kg but most disappointing is that he sounds like The Clinic now.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

I generally like reading Tucker. I find him interesting and quite sane.


----------



## Bollo (15 Jul 2015)

User said:


> I have to strongly disagree, theres nothing wrong in a bit of cynicism or even a lot of cynicism, and I'm of the opinion that unless proof is given then they are clean, I don't care about kg/watts, power metres etc, I enjoy the racing..in fact history teaches us that in sport, doping has been and still is a major problem..this year we've had 7 or 8 pro cyclist banned for doping...
> but none of this means we can't enjoy the sport of cycling, the same way I can still enjoy old races or documentaries knowing most were doping gobshites..
> and if it turns out Sky riders ( I think not) or whomever are doping, then I'll be disappointed but I move on hoping the next bunch are clean and so on and so forth but I'll still watch cycling and still enjoy the racing...


I'm much the same Irish. I enjoy cycle racing enough to make the effort to watch it in the flesh whenever I can, but I don't invest emotionally in particular riders or teams. Close up, I've seem some riders who are pleasant to fans, others who are happy to provide a little entertainment and quite a few who are just normal human beings bar for one exceptional talent. All of that makes not a blind bit of difference to whether they're sauced or not I'm afraid. Until concrete evidence or confessions come out, none of us will really _know_ whether Sky or any other team are clean. We're all just speculating.

Right, back to the knob gags.


----------



## HF2300 (15 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> On the other hand, a significant former defender of Froome's performances, is now pretty much convinced that something is up: http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/day-1-in-the-mountains-one-more-pixel-context-mistrust/



I read that earlier today and found it really disappointing. What it appeared to be saying was that he started out trying to show Sky / Froome and others aren't doping, the numbers don't really show they're doping, but what the heck, there's loads of irrational circumstantial evidence such as Froome beating people who may or may not be doping, so he's concluded they must be doping even though there's no concrete evidence and he didn't think the numbers proved it.

As Crax says, how is that better or more scientific than the Clinic?


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> On the other hand, a significant former defender of Froome's performances, is now pretty much convinced that something is up: http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/day-1-in-the-mountains-one-more-pixel-context-mistrust/


He's turned from a scientist into a speculative journo in that piece.


----------



## roadrash (15 Jul 2015)

does speculative journo .. mean the same as NOB


----------



## rich p (15 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> does speculative journo .. mean the same as NOB


The style and lack of precision in his writing has changed dramatically. I wonder if someone hacked his data.


----------



## Mugshot (15 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Right, back to the knob gags.


Today's knob gag on Eurosport was,

"Cock revelations"

This followed the failed attempt to unveil a giant chicken for the benefit of the helicopter.
Much mirth and merriment for the commentators ensued.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (15 Jul 2015)

Before/After pics of Team BMC





http://www.plan78.com/portfolio/bmc-racing-team-no-pain-no-gain/


----------



## Bollo (15 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> The style and lack of precision in his writing has changed dramatically. I wonder if someone hacked his data.



_In fact, something I hope you will appreciate is that a performance from the past can change meaning as new information emerges to contextualize it. In other words, it doesn’t need there to be a performance of X to suddenly make the previous ones suspect. As the environment changes, interpretation in hindsight can (and should, if we assimilate new knowledge properly), so what was ‘marginal’ or grey in the past can look different (either secure or worse), thanks to ’emergence’._
http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/day-1-in-the-mountains-one-more-pixel-context-mistrust/

Eeeeerrrrrrr?!


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

There is some potion they (Sky) have apparently before a stage - £1500 a pop.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> There is some potion they (Sky) have apparently before a stage - £1500 a pop.



Presume you mean this one:
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ew-energy-drink-next-big-thing-cycling-151877

See also the link posted by @The Couch yesterday.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jul 2015)

Spawny bugger of the day: Zakkari Dempster of Bora-Argon 18 finished outside the time limit BUT was given dispensation, so he rides on! Perhaps his team's co-title sponsor vented at the officials...

Bora. Vented. Geddit...?


----------



## 400bhp (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Presume you mean this one:
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/news...ew-energy-drink-next-big-thing-cycling-151877
> 
> See also the link posted by @The Couch yesterday.



TBH I can't remember (it was in a talk presented by some clever cycling scientist last September using lots of big words - I only woke up out of a coma when my mate started talking about this £1500 quid drink and agreeing with the speaker that I took notice).


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> This post is priceless: http://forum.cyclingnews.com/viewtopic.php?p=1765172#p1765172
> 
> To save you the bother of reading it, the gist is: British cycling is the new East Germany.



Yea Gods, it's proper hat stand in there, mad doesn't quite cover it. I read that Tuckers piece as well, as far as I can tell he liked Froome in 2013 and thought there was nothing wrong with him, but because he did well yesterday he's utterly changed his mind and now he must be doping. All this based on guess outputs and performance. I'm no scientist but I do know evidence when I see it, and I think what we'd call Tucker's evidence is bollocks. To me it seems like he wants there to be doping scandals as it gives him a platform to continue being important. And as an aside wasn't it journalist not sports scientist that started doing the uncovering about Lance et al ? Are any journalist (real ones not internet ones) saying anything now?
I like to believe that Froome is clean, because as a previous poster said, if I don't what's the point in watching?


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

Some big speeds on the Tourmalet descent.

Cav recorded 101.91 km/h. https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/621373948832403456
Kwiat 102.2


----------



## jarlrmai (15 Jul 2015)

Must be gravity doping.


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> To me it seems like he wants there to be doping scandals as it gives him a platform to continue being important.



I was thinking along the same lines.


----------



## psmiffy (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I was thinking along the same lines.


yup - I read back through a few articles - it was more about how experienced he is and how good he is as a sports scientist - very little positive thought about dealing with the problem of doping


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

I must be alone in finding Tucker a reasoned and interesting writer. I have done so for a long time. I just try to keep an open mind - failure to do that is the first step on the road to the Clinic. 

I wouldn't be in the least bit surprised if any given cyclist were proved to be doping. Nor if they were clean.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (15 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Some big speeds on the Tourmalet descent.
> 
> Cav recorded 101.91 km/h. https://twitter.com/MarkCavendish/status/621373948832403456
> Kwiat 102.2


And Mark Renshaw can't help trumping them with 107kph https://twitter.com/Mark_Renshaw/status/621365456377675776


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I must be alone in finding Tucker a reasoned and interesting writer. I have done so for a long time.



He has written some really good stuff in the past but it's too much about himself now, like he is part of the story.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> He has written some really good stuff in the past but it's too much about himself now, like he is part of the story.


I think you may be right there. I think that's a symptom of the twitter era. On Twitter if you disagree with what he says, you just insult him personally, or dismiss his work as guesswork, or whatever rather than engaging in the argument, and he's ended up retaliating by bigging himself up. All the same I think he's interesting.

Anyway there's a radio interview with him here. I'd advise people very set in their beliefs not to listen
https://soundcloud.com/offtheball/ross-tucker-on-chris-fromme


----------



## smutchin (15 Jul 2015)

User said:


> the same was said about kimmage....



Yes, and it was true. 

Same goes for Walsh to some extent.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (15 Jul 2015)

Great fight back by Martin, but took it's toll so couldn't catch Majka on the final push, good effort though.


----------



## suzeworld (15 Jul 2015)

User said:


> I have to strongly disagree, theres nothing wrong in a bit of cynicism or even a lot of cynicism, and I'm of the opinion that unless proof is given then they are clean, I don't care about kg/watts, power metres etc, I enjoy the racing..in fact history teaches us that in sport, doping has been and still is a major problem..this year we've had 7 or 8 pro cyclist banned for doping...
> but none of this means we can't enjoy the sport of cycling, the same way I can still enjoy old races or documentaries knowing most were doping gobshites..
> and if it turns out Sky riders ( I think not) or whomever are doping, then I'll be disappointed but I move on hoping the next bunch are clean and so on and so forth but I'll still watch cycling and still enjoy the racing...



erm -- actually what you are saying is not strongly in disagreement with me!


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2015)

Listening to FranceInfo this morning, all the talk is about Froome and drugs and the fact that he was whistled and booed yesterday and that Armstrong has hinted that Sky might be doping.


----------



## Keith Oates (16 Jul 2015)

How do think Froome feels at the moment, he's leading the worlds biggest road race and all the talk is about unsubstantiated talk that he's doping and very little comment on how good he may be or is performing. It also seems to me that a lot of people on this forum are also more interested and in fact that they are hoping that he is eventually proven to be a doper. For me it is totally spoiling the enjoyment of following the TdF and the usual comments that used to be what each rider or team are doing to get the title is being completely ignored. He is not Lance Armstrong, he doesn't try to bully other riders and does not bad mouth other riders.


----------



## Louch (16 Jul 2015)

The inventions of social media and forums such as this has let to a very negative view on most things in life sadly @Keith Oates . Best to step away from them if it's bothering you, it helps trust me


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> So much for Nibali looking strong!


I am sticking to the "some illness is/has been going round in the Astana-bus"
With Taaramae stepping out yesterday, the sudden drop of "new leader" Fuglsang and Nibali seemingly improving (albeit not enough)



The Couch said:


> Mollema is already warming us for his aggressive game plan today:
> (_Stage 11... Wait for the final climb_)


Have to redeem my slight sting to Mollema a bit, he did hang on to the favourites until the final climb and did attack on it
I was thinking if you're that far behind in time already, this would have been a nice stage to attack on the Tourmalet already... but there was a quite strong headwind in the valley between the 2 mountains 
(still looking at the tempo the favourites had in the descent and the flat, someone going full steam could have been taking time out of them)


While yesterday I was pretty convinced a break-away would stay clear, today I am leaning more to the the peloton (Tinkof and/or more likely Movistar) maintaining a very high pace and I don't think the break-away will make it to the end


----------



## suzeworld (16 Jul 2015)

True, about social media etc .... and this is so sad ... 

this is what I mean about the constant cynicism, and the fact that some of these sites like the clinic (which tbh I do not read, but deduce their content from what ppl in here say about them) seem to be full of full-time-cyincal- nutters with no real interest in enjoying the sport apart from fostering conspiracy and cheating theories .. which I reckon would haunt anyone who was at the top of the GC these days .. whichever team / rider it happened to be ...

cos lets face it, you cannot be at the top without some show of dominance, and that very show calls your honesty into question ..


----------



## Adam4868 (16 Jul 2015)

Sadly when your that good,people are going to suggest your doping.For me when he can stay upright he's the best there is.It's old news being recycled to put some spin on it.Go froomey !!


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

Just an observation... we didn't have many people in here defending/protecting Astana during their Giro performance as we now have people stepping in for Sky/Froome

Just saying...


----------



## cd365 (16 Jul 2015)

User said:


> your comments are exactly or very similar to what people wrote while defending Armstrong, for many its once bitten, twice shy....now for whats its worth I'm more than happy to believe Froome is clean but I'm also *able to believe that Sky might be using "legal" supplements*...who knows sometimes conspiracies become fact..
> if riders or athletes are clean, I'm not sure Haunted would be right, irritated, annoyed, piiisssed off, bored of it, rarely are the innocent, haunted..


I also believe that Sky are doing everything within the current rules, that if they want to introduce something new (ketone energy drink) they get it approved first. Could what they are taking be banned in the future, possibly, does it make them cheaters now, no.
I do hope that I'm not proved wrong.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Just an observation... we didn't have many people in here defending/protecting Astana during their Giro performance as we now have people stepping in for Sky/Froome
> 
> Just saying...



As mentioned earlier, Astana have a slight credibility problem. They shouldn't even have been at the Giro in the first place. That said, I still cling to the belief that Nibali is clean. Heck, maybe Landa and Aru are clean too.

Sky have been tainted by association with the likes of Leinders but not to the same extent. 

If Sky are doping, it would make them even bigger liars than USPS.


----------



## Captain Slackbladder (16 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> Just an observation... we didn't have many people in here defending/protecting Astana during their Giro performance as we now have people stepping in for Sky/Froome
> 
> Just saying...


 
The weight of evidence in comparing Sky to Astana is miles apart though...

.Astana has slightly shall we say more of a blemished past and present than SKY..Vino/Armstrong/Bruyneel/Iglinsky twins and many many more


----------



## robertob (16 Jul 2015)

Froome will put the race to bed today... so let's roll on the Vuelta. Your picks? 

Just kidding of course! Looking forward to this stage actually. Should be spectacular because the rest of the peloton has no other choice than to attack... or surrender of course. Movistar will certainly be aggressive. Quintana has to try something. Don't expect anything from TJ, Contador and Nibali... they'll be glad if they just can hang on on the final climb. Rolland should be aggressive today He's riding very well in the mountains so far. Is today his day? Wouldn't be surprised to see Majka up for a bit of fun again. The polka dot jersey is looming large on the horizon for him.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Froome will put the race to bed today... so let's roll on the Vuelta. Your picks?


The Tour doesn't really start until the Alps anyway. :-)


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

Monster stage today, really looking forward to it


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1mqjDXemE8


----------



## tommaguzzi (16 Jul 2015)

What gives me a sense of deja vu is sky's domestiques also riding g.c. contenders off their wheels.
Porte said he sat up and let quintana go, supposedly spent after pulling froome up the climb and then just got back on it after been told to catch and and pass quintana to deny him the time bonus for 2nd place.
Then G sat easily in the next group not dropping off but not working so he didn't risk pulling the other GC contenders with him.
On another day sky could have got a 1.2.3 how would that have looked?
Just saying.


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> On another day sky could have got a 1.2.3 how would that have looked?


bad?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

Ready for the off


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

Froome got a 6.30am wake-up for a dope control this morning.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

And they're off...as am I very shortly, so I'll miss today's stage  Hopefully I'll get home in time to see the highlights programme.


----------



## tommaguzzi (16 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> bad?



This bad?
http://www.pezcyclingnews.com/race_...too-good-to-be-true-fleche-1994/#.Vad1y4hwZpU


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2015)

hey! - we get the whole stage on FranceTelevision today - just started


----------



## woohoo (16 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> What gives me a sense of deja vu is sky's domestiques also riding g.c. contenders off their wheels.
> Porte said he sat up and let quintana go, supposedly spent after pulling froome up the climb and then just got back on it after been told to catch and and pass quintana to deny him the time bonus for 2nd place.
> Then G sat easily in the next group not dropping off but not working so he didn't risk pulling the other GC contenders with him.
> On another day sky could have got a 1.2.3 how would that have looked?
> Just saying.


.... yeah but if you look at the top 6 on Stage 10, Sky had 3 and Movistar had 2 and that was after Movistar has spent 50+Km at the front. So impressive, yes; suspicious maybe; radically different to their main team competitor (for now), no.

Anyway, onwards and upwards with today's stage.


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Ready for the off


Is Nibali giving you a seatie today Marmion?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> hey! - we get the whole stage on FranceTelevision today - just started


The whole stage is live on British Eurosport too. No good to me at work but I provide this information as a public service...


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2015)

Nibali's looking strong today.

(Just thought I'd get it in early before he implodes)


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (16 Jul 2015)

"We have some real Alpine tests today, although we are in the Pyrenees" - Kirby, you wazzock


----------



## Bobby Mhor (16 Jul 2015)

Alpine can relate to other mountainous areas..
(ex climber)


----------



## tommaguzzi (16 Jul 2015)

Us retired old folk can watch it on eurosport all day. But its so nice outside I don't think I'll last too long before I have to go out.
It a tough life I lead at the moment. :-)


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2015)

apparently Majka got a cheque for €5000 for being first over the Tourmalet yesterday


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Is there anywhere we can get total metres climbed for the stage?


4,500m according to inrng.com


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2015)

I think that's officially undulating.


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2015)

it's certainly very pointy


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (16 Jul 2015)

I'm in a very lucky position this month, had my knee Op in 4th and been signed off for 4 weeks. As a cconsequence I can watch the race all day every day from start to finish. Bliss.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2015)

I don't know if this has been posted - it's a couple of days late, and tbh not terribly interesting. Cav's Blog

_In fact, in a strange way, I’m looking forward to the next mountainous half of the Tour de France to “relax”. Not the legs of course, just the head. I’m looking forward to just suffering. No need to ride 200km with my fingers slightly contracted over my brake levers. No need to ride 200km with my elbow constantly touching someones hip. No need to ride 200km with Brian Holm telling us to stay at the front after we’ve just passed a roundabout on the wrong side and lost 60 positions._


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> "We have some real Alpine tests today, although we are in the Pyrenees" - Kirby, you wazzock


Did he wanted to make a joke about the shampoo, got the name confused and tried to finish it off as a joke about mountains?


----------



## MisterStan (16 Jul 2015)

Dowsett abandons....


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3799930, member: 43827"]Are you talking about the TdF TTT?[/QUOTE]

Datestamp on quoted post: 16 June


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Datestamp on quoted post: 16 June


I'm guessing as it references the Dauphine, it's the Dauphine time trial anyway. Sky were remarkably average at that one.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

These ITV4 Player ads are awful, all guilt tripping the elderly into taking out insurance against their own deaths..


----------



## Hont (16 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I must be alone in finding Tucker a reasoned and interesting writer. I have done so for a long time.


I have done so too. He has been very reasoned and stressed repeatedly how scientists should avoid dogma. Unfortunately he appears to have got his knickers in a twist over the reaction of Sky to the data loss and has abandoned a lot of these principles. He is suddenly so dogmatic that he's being compared on this very forum to Kimmage, of all people. He even posted calculated Watts values before we even had rider data which might have helped to calibrate these values. And all based on a single climb that the Tour has never been up before and that came at the end of a flat stage after a rest day. I'm pretty sure a scientist should not be drawing meaningful conclusions based on a single data set, especially one with no historical background.

I found his reaction to be very disappointing.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (16 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> These ITV4 Player ads are awful, all guilt tripping the elderly into taking out insurance against their own deaths..



When they come on, I break off and do some work


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

What does that blocky little microphone symbol near the top left mean? It doesn't seem to match any aspect of itv or Eurosport coverage. Shall I check France2?


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2015)

Kwiatkowski in the break. He's had a very quiet tour so far, I'd hoped to see a bit more of him in the classics-y stages. A big mountains day doesn't strike me as a good day for him because he does have a tendency to fall to bits on the really big climbs.


----------



## ColinJ (16 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> What does that blocky little microphone symbol near the top left mean? It doesn't seem to match any aspect of itv or Eurosport coverage. Shall I check France2?


I think it means that a live interview is taking place, or commentary from a motorbike. We probably don't get that on our audio feeds.

Time to start recording the rest of the stage and go out on my bike!


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

It isn't likely to happen with Kwiatek and Preidler in his group and many even better climbers in the chasing group... but would be funny that Vanmarcke - who miserably failed in the RvV and PR, where he was among the top favourites - but would now win the "Pyreneen queen stage"


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> Time to start recording the rest of the stage and go out on my bike!


This is the biggest problem of the Tour. Watch live or go ride or work now instead of later? If not live, I just leave it and wait for the itv4 highlights and podcasts and so on. Little important isn't covered somewhere. Most races, either live or highlights aren't options and podcasts are fewer and later.

Nice problem to have.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Uran in the autobus


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

Has he trapped his jersey somehow or are those bones visible throught the top of the back of Preidler's shorts?  Got the nutrition a bit wrong?


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (16 Jul 2015)

Love watching these boys descend, absolutely no fear. Epic.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Weather is bad at the finish and its affecting the TV pictures


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> It isn't likely to happen with Kwiatek and Preidler in his group and many even better climbers in the chasing group... but would be funny that Vanmarcke - who miserably failed in the RvV and PR, where he was among the top favourites - but would now win the "Pyreneen queen stage"



Yeah, Vanmarcke and Kwiatkowski might have a chance of staying away if this were the RVV, but... just over 10 minutes doesn't strike me as enough of a lead for them at this point of this race.


----------



## roadrash (16 Jul 2015)

Why do Eurosport insist on showing cheating pantani and talk like he's some sort of God


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

crazy weather for the final climb


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

It's time to categorise those hor's


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

I still think he won't make it, but he's doing those stripes proud.


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Yeah, Vanmarcke and Kwiatkowski might have a chance of staying away if this were the RVV, but... just over 10 minutes doesn't strike me as enough of a lead for them at this point of this race.


You mean just over 1min to the 2nd group, right?
(the peloton will never close this down)


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

The Couch said:


> You mean just over 1min to the 2nd group, right?
> (the peloton will never close this down)



No, I meant the peloton. He could easily lose 10 minutes in 10km up this climb. But I'll be very pleased for him if he doesn't.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Uhoh "Richie Froome" is back the Super super dom GC man.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2015)

Gwan Kwiat!


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

Allez Bardet

(The French need it and he clearly isn't going to last much longer vs. those accelerations from Purito and Fuglsang )


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Hoping Kwazzer can hold on here.


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

GT outlasting Gallopin... I am impressed
(but remain with my opinion that he'll start feeling the build-up of those mountain stages one time or another)


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

Gesink flat tire... on a final climb?!


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

balls.


----------



## Dogtrousers (16 Jul 2015)

Ah poo. Twas inevitable.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

"Fuglsang is surprising us."

Yeah, Phil, you've not been following Astana very closely this year, have you?


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Pinot remembers how to climb


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Here we go


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Attaque de Bertie!


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

reeled back in


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Nibbles takes a bite!


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

nibali goes


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Nibbles now, its like 2 teams combined.....


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Q must be liking this.


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

Contador's move looks like a triumph of mind over body. I know I don't like his riding style but he looks worse than ever. And he's caught. And Nibali goes.

I know tomorrow's not as hard but it's too lumpy to be a restful transition stage.


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

Contador really didn't have much to put in that attack (and didn't even put much heart in it either)


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

"The only man in this group who has a team-mate is... well, Froome has two team-mates and Quintana has one..."

Classic Sherwen


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

porte really strong


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Valves wow...


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

This is the best TDF action for ages.


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

For a second Thomas was dropping Froome there


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2015)

Random attacktics.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Q will go last as he's closest.


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

Is Porte working for Froome or actually trying to give Thomas a shot at overtaking Valve on GC? Really, Froome's got so much time in hand on most of them, they don't need to chase everything immediately on his account. At the moment, Nibali could overtake Purito and still not take yellow.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Great ride from Purito.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Q kills off Porte


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

Porte's parked up. Now it's Thomas and Froome. Barloworld for the win?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2015)

GT has started to look tired, Porte wheels off, and Q attacks.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

G is a super man.


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

Ooooh Thomas looks annoyed...


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

You'd have thought Izagirre might drop back to help Quintana.


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

Does the peloton frown on sledging? If I'm ever riding up a tough hill, the air is definitely blue. I'm an utter flatlander and don't enjoy steep in either direction really. At least I'd try to use it to throw others off their rhythm


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

Froome goes


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Why?


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

G is back....The clinic crashes


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

Nairo goes again...Froome follows


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

Back comes G


----------



## tug benson (16 Jul 2015)

Purito takes the stage...Good win for him


----------



## The Couch (16 Jul 2015)

We've seen Kwiatek do this a couple of times (going in the attack and riding aggressively), but unfortunately we've seen him crash and burn many times as well in trying to do it


----------



## HF2300 (16 Jul 2015)

Great win for Purito, superbly timed ride. Particularly liked the way he encouraged Fuglsang to stop attacking and work together, then disappeared off up the road.


----------



## Hont (16 Jul 2015)

Well that was a lot more plausible looking. Nobody could make an attack stick and the best way to ride up was a constant tempo a la Thomas. Maybe Tuesday's particular set of circumstances did explain the performance.


----------



## Dave Davenport (16 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Ritchie or Geraint also on the podium in Paris?


Porte's nearly an hour down so doesn't seem likely.


----------



## tommaguzzi (16 Jul 2015)

Plausible yes. But then sky only need to ride round with everyone else.
Having said that non of the other contenders attacks looked anything like convincing seems like they have already conceded to me.
Sad to say it looks like we will have to wait for the next sprint stage before we get a little bit of actual racing now.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Well that was a lot more plausible looking. Nobody could make an attack stick and the best way to ride up was a constant Tempo a la Thomas.



You should read the Thomas thread on the Clinic. Most entertaining. Apparently, he's now a better climber than Hincapie. FACT.


----------



## Va Va Froome (16 Jul 2015)

That rain today has certainly got me in the mood for heading to the Scotland stages of The Tour of Britain in September!


----------



## JBGooner (16 Jul 2015)

Isn't Froome supposed to struggle a bit in the rain .. or am I imagining that? 
If so, another good day for him/missed opportunity for his rival(s).


----------



## Hont (16 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> But then sky only need to ride round with everyone else.
> .


That's all they needed to do, but they employed exactly the same tactics as Tuesday - men on the front setting a high tempo and then Froome attacks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2015)

What's happened to Uran? He finished in the _autobus_ today, over half an hour down. Is he ill?


----------



## Louch (16 Jul 2015)

Dint get why people are reading the nonsense on this clinic site


----------



## col1888 (16 Jul 2015)

Why no accusations of doping against the other GC contenders today ? Cos they all managed to keep up with Froome today ! Such a difference in their performances today, why no suspicion ?


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Dint get why people are reading the nonsense on this clinic site



Amusement.

Also, I'm actually interested to get a broad view of the case against Sky - just on the off chance someone says something genuinely insightful amid the current tide of hate against Froome and Thomas that might give me serious reason to shift from my position of believing them to be clean.

Unfortunately, nothing so far.

The broad gist of the Clinic talk is of a 'transformation' in Thomas from nobody to 'GC contender' (is he really a GC contender though?). Those of us who have been following his career closely since the Barloworld days and were tipping him for greatness as long ago as 2009 aren't so surprised. If anything, it's more of a surprise that he hasn't performed at this level before.


----------



## raindog (16 Jul 2015)

col1888 said:


> Why no accusations of doping against the other GC contenders today ? Cos they all managed to keep up with Froome today ! Such a difference in their performances today, why no suspicion ?


Froome didn't really attack. I reckon Brailsford has told him to throttle back out of respect and to calm all the talk down, but I predict there'll be another hamster-wheel display in the Alps to bag another stage.


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

"If someone is fraudulent in a business, wouldn't they be facing a prison term? I don't see how riders taking drugs to win races and lying to their teams is any different. Bang them up and throw away the key!"
http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A38643546

I'd call that fairly unequivocal. OK, so he's older, more experienced and probably less naive now, and he wouldn't be the first cyclist to allow his idealism to succumb to professional pressures, but I have faith that he is stronger than that.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (16 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> "If someone is fraudulent in a business, wouldn't they be facing a prison term? I don't see how riders taking drugs to win races and lying to their teams is any different. Bang them up and throw away the key!"
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/dna/606/A38643546
> 
> I'd call that fairly unequivocal. OK, so he's older, more experienced and probably less naive now, and he wouldn't be the first cyclist to allow his idealism to succumb to professional pressures, but I have faith that he is stronger than that.



He was right about Cav too...


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

Interesting reading from the archive...
https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/geraint-thomas-and-tdf.117555/



Cheddar George said:


> Thomas was looking very capable in the mountains in the TdF last year [2011].





oldroadman said:


> Geraint is said to have one of the best engines of any rider, he can climb and will improve with a few less kg to drag up the mountains.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (16 Jul 2015)

This thread warns of containing nuts. Here's one...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (16 Jul 2015)

That was brilliant, good God I do so love the Tour de France.


----------



## 400bhp (16 Jul 2015)

The talk of doping is boring. They have only done just 3 mountain stages FFS. And in only one of them did Sky put the hammer down. Very clever, they basically scared the rest of the GC shatlass into not attacking yesterday and today.

But they must be doping cos [insert absolutely any reason one can think of, be that from pretending to hold back on a stage to no-one seeing them stopping for a pee mid race]


----------



## Crackle (16 Jul 2015)

Tremendous ride by Rodriguez today. 2nd stage win, just when I thought he was past his best, shows what I know.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (16 Jul 2015)

We're catching up now, Phil just queried Jens on whether he felt the breakaway would still be caught at 12 mins out and 75k left. We so desperately wanted him to reply "Shut up Liggs" this may become our catch phrase every time Jens is asked anything from now on...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2015)

Notably absent in the attacks was Teejay. I've just started wondering whether he's simply tagging the Sky lot, and not responding to attacks. Whatever, it's not doing him any harm.


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

He's closest to Froome, stay on his tail and hope for a cockup.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (16 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> He's closest to Froome, stay on his tail and hope for a cockup.


I was wondering whether it was more a question of simply staying in touch - ignore the attacks because the likes of GT will drag things back without a sudden change in tempo. So while we've pretty much forgotten about him, all he needs is a decisive attack in one of the last stages of the Alps.


----------



## themosquitoking (16 Jul 2015)

He was talking about his consistency being his biggest strength in the rest day interviews.


----------



## mjr (16 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> He was talking about his consistency being his biggest strength in the rest day interviews.


Consistency.... and fear! His two biggest strengths...


----------



## smutchin (16 Jul 2015)

And ruthless efficiency...


----------



## jarlrmai (16 Jul 2015)

and an almost fanatical devotion to Phil Liggett.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Notably absent in the attacks was Teejay. I've just started wondering whether he's simply tagging the Sky lot, and not responding to attacks. Whatever, it's not doing him any harm.



I think, as he's pretty much said himself, that he recognises he can't do these sudden accelerations and is happy to keep a consistent pace knowing it'll keep him there or thereabouts.

Of course that also means he's less likely capable of a decisive attack...


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Jul 2015)

Meanwhile, it's nothing but shitz n gigglez in the Team Sky bunch...


----------



## LarryDuff (17 Jul 2015)

I was looking at the points classification and noticed that at the bottom there are five riders who have -5 points.
Anyone know how you can get minus points?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

LarryDuff said:


> I was looking at the points classification and noticed that at the bottom there are five riders who have -5 points.
> Anyone know how you can get minus points?


"A number of readers have commented on a curiosity in the points classification in the fight for the green jersey, where some riders actually have negative points. This arises because the organisers impose penalties for various infractions in a number of ways. The most common is a monetary fine, paid in Swiss francs. A harsher penalty is to add time from the rider's GC time, or deduct points from their points tally. If the rider has been particularly naughty, they will be disqualified from the race.

Riders can be penalised in a lot of ways, for example, hanging onto a team car, or taking too many 'bottles' from the _ director sportif_; answering the call of nature in front of the public (when you gotta go, you gotta go); causing another rider to crash, or otherwise riding dangerously in the bunch; hitching a ride to the finish in the Tour director, Christian Prudhomme's car; giving spectators the evil eye, and so on"
http://www.bikeradar.com/road/gear/...jersey-colours-and-prize-money-a-guide-37732/


----------



## Legs (17 Jul 2015)

What I've never really understood is why the five riders who are on negative points are listed as being in positions 104-108 - surely they should be in positions 171-175, behind all those riders who are on_ nul points_?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

Pinot prepares to keep cool


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Pinot prepares to keep cool


He needs a flake in that.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (17 Jul 2015)

There's nothing like a chilled pinot...


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

If being a GC contender doesn't work out for him he could always join an Italian team as a domestique. He would be Pinot gregario.

IGMC


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Sad to say it looks like we will have to wait for the next sprint stage before we get a little bit of actual racing now.


I think Purito may have something to say about this statement....


----------



## w00hoo_kent (17 Jul 2015)

Legs said:


> What I've never really understood is why the five riders who are on negative points are listed as being in positions 104-108 - surely they should be in positions 171-175, behind all those riders who are on_ nul points_?


Isn't GC position on time, not points?


----------



## Bollo (17 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Pinot prepares to keep cool


Anyone fancy popping over to Helmet Debates and lobbing in something about the impact absorption characteristics of frozen polystyrene? I've got a massive bag of popcorn I need to use up.


----------



## AndyRM (17 Jul 2015)

Fill your boots (not with ice, that'd be chilly)


----------



## tommaguzzi (17 Jul 2015)

They let Rodriguez go. If he was a threat sky would never have let him get away


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2015)

Phil?


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> There's nothing like a chilled pinot...



I'd 'like' this, but it's had plenty enough already and I wouldn't want it to go to your head.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

Sky's secret discovered:



Chris Froome said:


> "...luckily I had *a* strong Geraint Thomas to back me up..."



How many of them has he got? When do they swap them over? Is there a team car with a rack of Gs on the roof?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Sky's secret discovered:
> 
> 
> 
> How many of them has he got? When do they swap them over? Is there a team car with a rack of Gs on the roof?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

Luke Rowe cuts to the chase. The presenters, commentators and journalists do their best to avoid the issue and when they are forced to mention "it", fall over themselves to find "TV friendly" phrases such as "nature breaks". Rowe talks about the guys "stopping to take a leak".


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> ...The presenters, commentators and journalists ... fall over themselves to find "TV friendly" phrases such as "nature breaks"...



That's only because P&P were cycling in the days when Englishmen didn't do un-gentlemanly things like that.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Luke Rowe cuts to the chase. The presenters, commentators and journalists do their best to avoid the issue and when they are forced to mention "it", fall over themselves to find "TV friendly" phrases such as "nature breaks". Rowe talks about the guys "stopping to take a leak".


Pause-pipi is the other French version but it sounds too much like P&P for those two to use.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pause-pipi is the other French version but it sounds too much like P&P for those two to use.


I'm laughing so much I need a p&p.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2015)

Cav really doesn't seem to care that much about the Green Jersey. I guess he is concentrating on getting to Paris and winning that prestigious final stage...


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Luke Rowe cuts to the chase. The presenters, commentators and journalists do their best to avoid the issue and when they are forced to mention "it", fall over themselves to find "TV friendly" phrases such as "nature breaks". Rowe talks about the guys "stopping to take a leak".


Luke Rowe is a superstar. I realised it when he took the Tour of Britain stage finish after Cav ended up in a hedge on the right-angle turn into the Norfolk Showground. First, he reportedly had the gumption to tell Wiggo that Sky were riding for him now. Second, he dealt with *everyone* (most of the crowd, the press, the VIPs) who seemed to have turned up because they'd get to see/meet a smiling Cav winning and dealt with them as lovely as any of the big names on their best days. All power to his legs! Roulez Rowe!

Interesting breakaway today, with serial breakaway artist Thomas de Gendt in there. Do we think Haas is really cooked so early (as Phil seems to believe) or is putting on a show for the cameras in order to save some energy?

Coverage highlight so far for @Marmion is a great two-second shot of the itv results background animation for no obvious reason. Maybe someone in the mixing gallery dozed off and fell onto a wrong button. No new silliness in commentary but all the usual "front end of the main field" and so on.


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Anyone fancy popping over to Helmet Debates and lobbing in something about the impact absorption characteristics of frozen polystyrene? I've got a massive bag of popcorn I need to use up.


Someone has but it was a bit damp so I've tried to make it a bit frostier. ;-)


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2015)

Have Giant and Saxo, "Made de Calcuulassion" yet?


----------



## tug benson (17 Jul 2015)

Sh!t......he went rolling along the road


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2015)

Jeez, nasty road rash that!


----------



## Dave Davenport (17 Jul 2015)

Ouchy ouch!


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

That's more than ouch. Even I'm wincing at the fact that Peraud's shorts have been ripped to shreds at the front.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2015)

Astana and Nibbles are going to have to go some to get back up here.


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2015)

And they are back.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

I see Kwiat has picked up his second combativity award of the tour.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

@Marmion - Sherwen, reading the trip meter / elapsed distance on a motorbike dash "Look at that, 109 km/h, shows how fast these guys are riding"...

Then when corrected by Liggett - "Shows how fast the motorbikes have to go to keep up"


----------



## Milkfloat (17 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Sh!t......he went rolling along the road



Did anyone hear the 'Get the F*** Out the Way!!!' shout as he was getting back to his feet? Harsh to say the least.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

...and the old favourite "false flat" is rolled out again...


----------



## jarlrmai (17 Jul 2015)

Should be a good finish.


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2015)

That's tough countryside out there. Ever been to Rodez? No flat roads anywhere, and in winter it's like the north pole and in the summer it's like a furnace.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2015)

That live tracking thing is completely unreliable - http://letour-livetracking.dimensiondata.com/


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> That live tracking thing is completely unreliable - http://letour-livetracking.dimensiondata.com/


I misread that as dementia and wondered why you were surprised... <facepalm>


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I misread that as dementia and wondered why you were surprised... <facepalm>


I was going to type that but I forgot.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

Considering it's been a pretty uneventful stage, ITV4 are doing a masterly job of going to adverts whenever anything vaguely interesting happens


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Considering it's been a pretty uneventful stage, ITV4 are doing a masterly job of going to adverts whenever anything vaguely interesting happens


Standard practice for any sporting event.


----------



## raindog (17 Jul 2015)

Orica riding at the front for either Michael Mathews or Adam Yates according to their DS.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2015)

The peloton have got this... I think the time gap is incorrect.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2015)

Hmm, the peloton's ''now boring down'' on the rump of the échappée.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I misread that as dementia and wondered why you were surprised... <facepalm>


It quite clearly says Desdemona


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I was going to type that but I forgot.


That's the wandering hand of senility upon the... thingy... at the top of your arm...


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2015)

Am I the only person who finds the constant nitpicking at the commentary really boring? Is the race not interesting enough?

Right now, we've got a really fascinating finish here...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> It quite clearly says Desdemona


I'm surprised she doesn't get mentioned moor often.


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Hmm, the peloton's ''now boring down''.



I said it wasn't an eventful stage


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

Are we going to see Cav gamely battling up a big hill and not winning, like we did in the Nationals?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)




----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2015)

Great finish! GVA did so well to hold off Sagan. But once again, Sagan gets the points he wants.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

(I don't like Sagan.)


----------



## BigAl68 (17 Jul 2015)

Great win for GVA


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

Well, an eventful stage it wasn't, but that last 5 km was really tense. Pushing it on the timing by the peloton. Sagan must have just run out of legs. Wonder if going to GVA's left and then having to come back round him just made the difference?


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Am I the only person who finds the constant nitpicking at the commentary really boring? Is the race not interesting enough?


Not today, no... the commentary is half the amusement on days like this.



> Right now, we've got a really fascinating finish here...


Are you sure you're watching today's stage?


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

Nibali finished with Froome.


----------



## Dogtrousers (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> (I don't like Sagan.)


I do. 

Let's have a big slanging match.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I do.
> 
> Let's have a big slanging match.


How about I just pip you to the post instead?


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Are you sure you're watching today's stage?



Err, yes. If you didn't like today's final few kilometres, I'm not sure why you're watching Grand Tour cycling. It had everything: the breakaway that might just make it, but there's the infighting and hedging of bets; the teams trying to set up their protected rider of the day for the finish, which in this case was one of those short sharp uphills that would make the day look more like a one-day classic, were it not for the fact that the riders have three days of mountains in their legs; and a great two-man battle for the line in which an experienced rider slapped down a young pretender through a combination of guile and power. But apart from that, yeah, it was terrible...


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> ...and a great two-man battle for the line in which an experienced rider slapped down a young pretender through a combination of guile and power. But apart from that, yeah, it was terrible...


We seriously weren't watching the same race. Sagan didn't look like he was going to win, no matter what P&P said.

It wasn't awful but it wasn't one I'll treasure...


----------



## Crackle (17 Jul 2015)

Cracking finish, really exciting. I don't know what fine nuance separates first from 2nd but whatever it is it must be in Sagan's head because he's got the speed, he just seemed to ease off at the wrong moment and then chose to try and go up GVA's inside as the gap was closing which forced him to back off and then he'd lost it. He had every right to feel 'pissed' with himself as he said after


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Nibali finished with Froome.



I didn't realise they were seeing each other. Was that why Froome kept going to Nibali's bus?


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> So that was the last 5 minutes, what about the 4 hours before ?



That's the set-up, all part of the narrative of the stage. It may not seem like much is happening, in fact it's a collection of lots of little things that aren't important in themselves but add up to the circumstances that make the finish what it is.

The obvious parallel is with Test match cricket - you don't get a thrilling final session run chase without the first four and a half days build-up. Well, OK, you do - it's called Twenty20, but any connoisseur knows that Twenty20 is shite and dull. (If it weren't dull, they wouldn't have to glitz it up with noisy music and fireworks.)


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Cracking finish, really exciting. I don't know what fine nuance separates first from 2nd but whatever it is it must be in Sagan's head because he's got the speed, he just seemed to ease off at the wrong moment and then chose to try and go up GVA's inside as the gap was closing which forced him to back off and then he'd lost it. He had every right to feel 'pissed' with himself as he said after



Seemed to me a bit like Cav's alleged 'not what he used to be' moments in the first week - his positioning and timing weren't quite as good as GVA to start with, Gaultier wobbled and threw Sagan off line as he passed, he backed off and sat behind GVA when perhaps if he had the legs he should have flown past him, then went left of GVA and had the door closed on him. Just a few small things going slightly wrong rather than any major psychological issue.


----------



## coffeejo (17 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Seemed to me a bit like Cav's alleged 'not what he used to be' moments in the first week - his positioning and timing weren't quite as good as GVA to start with, Gaultier wobbled and threw Sagan off line as he passed, he backed off and sat behind GVA when perhaps if he had the legs he should have flown past him, then went left of GVA and had the door closed on him. Just a few small things going slightly wrong rather than any major psychological issue.


Ah, the old "I'm not a machine, I'm only human" defence. Shocking. How dare people we put up on pedestals dare to have bad days or make mistakes?

(Still glad Sagan didn't win though. Sorry @Dogtrousers.)


----------



## HF2300 (17 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ah, the old "I'm not a machine, I'm only human" defence. Shocking. How dare people we put up on pedestals dare to have bad days or make mistakes?
> 
> (Still glad Sagan didn't win though. Sorry @Dogtrousers.)



Sorry, I won't defend him again.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (17 Jul 2015)

On Cav - he ended up in the first group, only 58 seconds back in around 38th place, ahead of many others who one might have expected to beat him on a course like this. It really seems increasingly like he is in some kind of transition away from being a pure sprinter.


----------



## mjr (17 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> Wasn't it something like, 'And Sagan races for the line and ... loses.'?


I will be able to say in half an hour or so after the replay... but it didn't look like Sagan was racing for the line in earnest today. 90% but maybe that is just the mountains and how he gets over them well compared to many. Compare to how he looked last week. Although he didn't win then either but I feel he looked more dangerous somehow.


----------



## roadrash (17 Jul 2015)

if you want sagan to win ... just let me know ....and i wont pick him over in the punditry thread ...hes gauranteed to win then


----------



## SWSteve (17 Jul 2015)

INRNG spot on today. Probably the best cycling site


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> INRNG spot on today. Probably the best cycling site


As was @rich p but you'd hardly go as far as saying he was probably the best cycling pundit...


----------



## smutchin (17 Jul 2015)

From @LeParisienSport on twotter - no translation required...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (17 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> From @LeParisienSport on twotter - no translation required...


He'll be fine.


----------



## MisterStan (17 Jul 2015)

QUOTE="Marmion, post: 3803218, member: 33185"]He'll be fine.[/QUOTE]
It's just a scratch....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (17 Jul 2015)

User said:


> as far as I'm concerned Sagan went for the win, took Greg Van Avermaets wheel, waited, tried to go around when the road flattened but he just didn't have the legs...
> 
> 
> 
> that just doesn't make sense, Sagan made the all that effort to get on Van Avermaets wheel, and as above just didn't have the legs, Sagan needs and wants a win, I can't see it any other way.....


I only saw it live but I also got the impression that PS gave a big order to his legs but they didn't respond.


----------



## Keith Oates (18 Jul 2015)

I don't know if this has already been discussed here but Porte says some one in the crowd has punched as he went by them. The anti SKY feelings are coming to the fore with some people, maybe the ones who were booing Froome, showing their SPORTSMANSHIP in a very positive manner.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## perplexed (18 Jul 2015)

I know we didn't expect Cav to really contest the lumpy end to the last stage, but what the heck's happened to his timing and positioning? He just seems to be all over the place at the moment on the intermediate sprints and the bunch finishes.

I still maintain that he's not been the same since training for the Olympic road race.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (18 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I don't know if this has already been discussed here but Porte says some one in the crowd has punched as he went by them. The anti SKY feelings are coming to the fore with some people, maybe the ones who were booing Froome, showing their SPORTSMANSHIP in a very positive manner.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


If it's happening here it makes the Alps more worrying.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I don't know if this has already been discussed here but Porte says some one in the crowd has punched as he went by them.


Jeez, I really hope it was an accidental contact. But if it wasn't, it wouldn't be the first time. Merckx was punched, and quite badly injured.


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I don't know if this has already been discussed here but Porte says some one in the crowd has punched as he went by them. The anti SKY feelings are coming to the fore with some people, maybe the ones who were booing Froome, showing their SPORTSMANSHIP in a very positive manner.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Pretty awful stuff, no need for that at all. Maybe we will see a Badger style response in the coming days.


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jul 2015)

See today's stage is a gentle rise from 58 km to 137 km, the top of the Sauveterre's a lumpy plateau and the last 1.6 km is roughly level. ITV4 viewers, expect to hear the words "what I like to call a false flat" a lot.


----------



## psmiffy (18 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> ITV4 viewers, expect to hear the words "what I like to call a false flat" a lot.



Ive no idea what the commentators in question refer to as "false flats" as I rarely listen to the commentary  - however I know exactly what they are talking about - many a time in the Alps and Pyrenees Ive stopped because my legs didn't seem to be working properly - and only then realised how steep the road is


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jul 2015)

perplexed said:


> I know we didn't expect Cav to really contest the lumpy end to the last stage, but what the heck's happened to his timing and positioning? He just seems to be all over the place at the moment on the intermediate sprints and the bunch finishes.
> 
> I still maintain that he's not been the same since training for the Olympic road race.



Well, on a quick count I make it 41 stage wins since London 2012 (including 4 TdF stages, one this year), plus 5 GC / overall wins and a good handful of points jerseys. Since a dip in 2010 he's also been building more wins every year except for 2014. Not too shabby on the whole.


----------



## psmiffy (18 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Well, on a quick count I make it 41 stage wins since London 2012 (including 4 TdF stages, one this year), plus 5 GC / overall wins and a good handful of points jerseys. Since a dip in 2010 he's also been building more wins every year except for 2014. Not too shabby on the whole.



As Sagan demonstrated yesterday winning a tour stage is not just a matter of turning up - other people have the same idea - the problem is Cav has made it look so easy over the years


----------



## HF2300 (18 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Pretty awful stuff, no need for that at all. Maybe we will see a Badger style response in the coming days.
> View attachment 96617



http://inrng.com/2012/03/the-story-of-the-hinault-photo/


----------



## Slaav (18 Jul 2015)

In my view, Sagan would have won if he hadn't initially gone 'inside' for his sprint finish. Call it what you will but when that door was shut, he gad to ease off slightly and change sides to avoid bring squished into the barriers.

That tiny change is enough to lose the stage at this level. To ease off once the burners are on, effectively losing some momentum and then stick the after burners on again probably cost him a couple of bike lengths all in. He knew it and eased up before the line.

Well that's how I saw it anyway.....


----------



## raindog (18 Jul 2015)

Strathlubnaig said:


> Pretty awful stuff, no need for that at all. Maybe we will see a Badger style response in the coming days.


Or even a Berto style response?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

And where was Bradley Wiggins? Nowhere to be seen - he's past it.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2015)

The only false flat that I'm familiar with is when you're bombing along at 20mph on the flat. "I'm on fire today" you think, then look at you Garmin and it says -3%


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2015)

Loads of new false flats around here - they call their little boxes ''apartments.''


----------



## mcshroom (18 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> The only false flat that I'm familiar with is when you're bombing along at 20mph on the flat. "I'm on fire today" you think, then look at you Garmin and it says -3%


I found some false downhill last Saturday up near Amulree. The hills conspired to make the gradient look different. I couldn't work out why I was working so hard going downhill, then found I'd just climbed another 20m!


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2015)

I thought a false flat was when you're absolutely certain you've got a back wheel puncture but you haven't and in fact you're just a bit shoot that day.


----------



## psmiffy (18 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I thought a false flat was when you're absolutely certain you've got a back wheel puncture but you haven't and in fact you're just a bit shoot that day.[/QUOTE



Just exposes your ignorance (again) - I suppose if you have only seen "proper" hills on the telly it is probably understandable


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

A group of 24 have made a break:
Andriy Grivko (Astana), Matthieu Ladagnous (FDJ), Peter Sagan (Tinkoff), Adriano Malori (Movistar), Warren Barguil and Koen de Kort (Giant), Giampaolo Caruso and Alberto Losada (Katusha), Pieter Weening and Simon Yates (Orica-GreenEdge), Rigoberto Uran (Etixx), Pierre Rolland and Cyril Gautier (Europcar), Bob Jungels (Trek), Ruben Plaza and Rafael Valls (Lampre), Andrew Talansky and Ryder Hesjedal (Cannondale-Garmin), Luis Angel Maté (Cofidis), Jarlinson Pantano (IAM), Bartosz Huzarski and Paul Voss (Bora), Pierre-Luc Périchon (Bretagne-Séché Environnement) and Stephen Cummings (MTN)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> A group of 24 have made a break:
> Andriy Grivko (Astana), Matthieu Ladagnous (FDJ), Peter Sagan (Tinkoff), Adriano Malori (Movistar), Warren Barguil and Koen de Kort (Giant), Giampaolo Caruso and Alberto Losada (Katusha), Pieter Weening and Simon Yates (Orica-GreenEdge), Rigoberto Uran (Etixx), Pierre Rolland and Cyril Gautier (Europcar), Bob Jungels (Trek), Ruben Plaza and Rafael Valls (Lampre), Andrew Talansky and Ryder Hesjedal (Cannondale-Garmin), Luis Angel Maté (Cofidis), Jarlinson Pantano (IAM), Bartosz Huzarski and Paul Voss (Bora), Pierre-Luc Périchon (Bretagne-Séché Environnement) and Stephen Cummings (MTN)



That's an all-star breakaway. Several riders trying to go for a stage win after their expected GC challenge faltered. With the quality, if they get organised , they can definitely succeed. Go Simon Yates!


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Just exposes your ignorance (again) - I suppose if you have only seen "proper" hills on the telly it is probably understandable


Pah.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

They've broken up a bit

Race situation at km 63:

Grivko, Ladagnous, Sagan, Uran, Jungels, Plaza and Pantano in the lead

At 15 seconds: Bakelants, Castroviejo, Golas, Gautier and Cummings

At 20 seconds: Bardet, Van Avermaet, S. Yates

At 40 seconds: Pinot, Roy, De Kort, Koren

At 55 seconds: Périchon

At 1.20: Maté

At 1.35: peloton


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2015)

Peloton has let them go now, and the break itself is regrouping. Talansky punctured and is dropped though.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

Thunner'n'litenin forecast


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Talansky punctured and is dropped though.



The one member of the break who was in my punditry selection today... Pah!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Now Boardman's on about false flats. I reckon they've got a competition going about how many times they can say the phrase.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

ShutupLiggs just mentioned that Péraud got a 120chf fine and time penalties for the assistance he received getting back to the peloton after his crash yesterday.

Chiz! Talk about adding insult to injury.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> ShutupLiggs just mentioned that Péraud got a 120chf fine and time penalties for the assistance he received getting back to the peloton after his crash yesterday.
> 
> Chiz! Talk about adding insult to injury.


And then said he only needed one stitch. AFAIK, you need skin to receive stitches.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Now Boardman's on about false flats. I reckon they've got a competition going about how many times they can say the phrase.


Yet another 2 cases of false flatulence!


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Never mind the false flats, Ian Stannard is ensuring that anyone who bought "job of work" in the Sherwen commentary spread bet is in for a tidy profit.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Phil & Paul think the likes of Pinot and Bardet need to drop Sagan before the final climb today.

They're mental.

I can see Contador trying to pick up a few seconds on Thomas and Valverde too. Looks like the breakaway have got it in the bag now but it could be quite a tussle in the peloton for time gaps.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Porte's punctured*. Someone else from Sky will have to go back to get water.

*Karma for accepting the push from Cav?


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2015)

That push had him off the road for a bit probably how he got the puncture


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Yes, Phil, that'll be the Lotto rider with "Cofidis" emblazoned across his shoulders.


----------



## Wafer (18 Jul 2015)

Discontent between commentary team, telling Jens off for discounting sagan's chances today


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Etixx have mugged FDJ here - great move sending Golas up the road. Even if they reel the escape in, the finish suits Uran perfectly, doesn't it?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2015)

Street sign: ''Route Difficile''. I've not seen one of them before.


----------



## Wafer (18 Jul 2015)

And now jens is 'on message' re Sagan, just as they start attacking. 

Interesting to see what Yates has to offer here


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Street sign: ''Route Difficile''. I've not seen one of them before.


"The acceleration has done just what Jens Voigt said"


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

"This constant stop-go WILL hurt Sagan"


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2015)

Yates looks cooked.


----------



## Wafer (18 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Yates looks cooked.


Yes, probably my fault talking about him


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

Quintana!


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Cummings is going!


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Thomas has blown. Wonder what the Clinic will make of that.


----------



## Wafer (18 Jul 2015)

Nibali cracked?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2015)

Late Cummings to the party!


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Cummings!


Wow! Someone stuck a rocket up his derrière.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (18 Jul 2015)

Yessssssssssssss..
go Cummings


----------



## Wafer (18 Jul 2015)

Blimey, impressive timing from cummings, knew pinot and bardet wouldn't have the speed after the climb perhaps


----------



## the_craig (18 Jul 2015)

Where did Cummings come from? That was a remarkable finish.


----------



## Wafer (18 Jul 2015)

Think movistar are the team with the best chance of 2 on podium.... Valverde looking very strong, yet G is the one under scrutiny.....


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Brilliant finish from the 35-year-old former doper there.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2015)

So made up for Cummings a local lad just won a stage in the TDF!!!


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2015)

Wafer said:


> Think movistar are the team with the best chance of 2 on podium.... Valverde looking very strong, *yet G is the one under scrutin*y.....



Well, he's not really is he. Bar some nobber knownothings talking bolshoi.

Brilliant win for Cummings. The two Frenchies lost that due to their civil war.


----------



## Wafer (18 Jul 2015)

Fair point on G, and maybe that's more anti sky sentiment than personal too.


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Thomas is great at riding by numbers up the big mountains but he lost time on the explosive uphill finishes of Mur de Huy and Mur de Bretagne. He was always going to lose time today. That's why he's not really a GC contender.


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2015)

Someone threw a cup of piss at Froome, for farks sake.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

I missed that about the spectator throwing a cup of urine in Froome's face. Pft.


----------



## BigAl68 (18 Jul 2015)

Horrible.


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

On a more amusing note, who was the Movistar guy in the closing credits who did what my cycling buddies would call "doing a Jo" and nearly fell off his bike when he took his hands off the bars by the team car?


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2015)

I'm liking him more and not just cos we share a hair cut


----------



## coffeejo (18 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I'm liking him more and not just cos we share a hair cut


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2015)

So the thing sticking out from behind the rider's saddles is a data transmitter. Here was me thinking they were small mudguards to help prevent riders getting grit stuck on their shorts and developing saddle boils......and telling that to two of my neighbours who asked about them 

I hope they catch the tosser who threw the cup of urine into Froome's face and make him drink a bucket of it.


----------



## Crackle (18 Jul 2015)

Blimey, Cummings; Light blue touch paper and stand back.


----------



## the_craig (18 Jul 2015)

What possesses someone to want to throw a cup of pee at someone? Mental.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (18 Jul 2015)

That was a fantastic finish: mountain finale, with an extra circuit race at the end. Cummings was brilliant - he hung on and knew that he had the descending skills and flat speed to get back to the French duo and pass them. Pinot was the clear loser though - he should have just stormed past Bardet, who had attcked just a little too early, and gone rather than catching and staying with him. He looked like he could have done that. I think we saw enough from Quintana to see that he's going to attack Froome again and again in the Alps and he will get some time back. Not enough though, I expect. Really good ride by Uran today too after disappearing off the radar a few days ago...


----------



## tug benson (18 Jul 2015)

I'm starting to wory for Froomes safety, he will need bodyguards on the alpe d'huez


----------



## jarlrmai (18 Jul 2015)

Hopefully G will be there, wouldn't to fight him.


----------



## Origamist (18 Jul 2015)

A great and v savvy ride by Cummings - didn't do much in the break away, diesel engine pacing up the final climb and flew by the Frenchies as they were measuring each other up. Great stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (18 Jul 2015)

You can donate some money to celebrate Cummings winning for MTN-Qhubeka on Mandela Day:
http://bicycleschangelives.org/


----------



## smutchin (18 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Really good ride by Uran today too after disappearing off the radar a few days ago...



I thought he might figure in the fight for the stage win - it looked made for him - but given that he's clearly not at 100%, that wasn't a bad effort at all today. 

Pinot's lack of self-belief probably cost him the win.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> I'm starting to wory for Froomes safety, he will need bodyguards on the alpe d'huez


It may well do the opposite and gain him a lot of sympathy from roadside fans who were otherwise willing him to lose. Somebody being crass enough to throw a cup of p!ss over a rider will disgust most people and the calm and measured way Froome conducted himself in the post race interview did him credit.


----------



## Smokin Joe (18 Jul 2015)

Not just Froome, Porte took a punch in the ribs from a spectator -

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/sport/ot...spectator-during-first-stage-in-Pyrenees.html


----------



## Buddfox (18 Jul 2015)

How about MTN Qhubeka overall - I guess I have to put Sky and Movistar to one side, but they have been the stand out team for me so far in the tour this year. With Cummings' win, Teklehaimanot in the polka dot jersey, invariably a rider in the break, and invariably a rider contesting the win on all but the highest mountain stages. Really enjoying watching their success this year.

On another note, since everyone wants to comment on the commentary - it wouldn't be the tour without Sherwen telling us about the job of work being done, Liggett getting names wrong etc. I wouldn't have it any other way. They are part of the event for me


----------



## PaulB (18 Jul 2015)

the_craig said:


> What possesses someone to want to throw a cup of pee at someone? Mental.


It's filmed the whole way round, Froome could say pretty much where it took place and they have the culprit's DNA! It shouldn't be too difficult to find him, go after him and do him 'pour encourager les autres' and maintain the organisation's good name.


----------



## Dogtrousers (18 Jul 2015)

Don't you see? It's classic double bluff. Brailsford orchestrated these incidents in order to elicit sympathy for Sky, and to discredit their opponents, thus drawing attention away from his evil schemes.

There's none so blind as them as won't listen.


----------



## Bonus (18 Jul 2015)

Some disgusting behaviour by so called fans. If I was standing next to someone who assaulted a rider, I'd do something about it.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (18 Jul 2015)

Great interview by Geraint Thomas - "I'd rather be targeted for abuse while winning than lose and everyone love us..."

http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/33579978


----------



## Rustybucket (18 Jul 2015)

Love G, says it how it is!


----------



## 400bhp (18 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Great interview by Geraint Thomas - "I'd rather be targeted for abuse while winning than lose and everyone love us..."
> 
> http://www.bbc.co.uk/sport/0/cycling/33579978



Absolutely fantastic interview. I really respect the fact he calls Rasmussen out. How many other sportspersons have the balls to do that-not many.


----------



## Bollo (18 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Someone threw a cup of piss at Froome, for farks sake.


At least it wasn't Stella.

Unfortunately it's impossible to prevent something like this happening. Free access for spectators, in both senses, is one of the things that makes road racing special. I hope they catch the perp for no other reason than it might make other fools think twice, but I fear it might escalate.


----------



## the_craig (18 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> At least it wasn't Stella.



I'd rather have urine thrown over me tbf rather than that "beer".


----------



## tommaguzzi (18 Jul 2015)

Quelle surprise!
An rider from the only African team in the race wins the stage on would you believe it nelson mandella day . in a thrilling finish he sprints past the two riders in front who had almost stopped allowing him to catch and pass them while they were apparently discussing which one of them should lead out for final sprint.
Does anyone believe this tosh anymore?
The TDF is getting more like WWF every year.


----------



## simo105 (18 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Quelle surprise!
> An rider from the only African team in the race wins the stage on would you believe it nelson mandella day . in a thrilling finish he sprints past the two riders in front who had almost stopped allowing him to catch and pass them while they were apparently discussing which one of them should lead out for final sprint.
> Does anyone believe this tosh anymore?
> The TDF is getting more like WWF every year.


Has the TDF hit the rock bottom? Pun intended


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (18 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Quelle surprise!
> An rider from the only African team in the race wins the stage on would you believe it nelson mandella day . in a thrilling finish he sprints past the two riders in front who had almost stopped allowing him to catch and pass them while they were apparently discussing which one of them should lead out for final sprint.
> Does anyone believe this tosh anymore?
> The TDF is getting more like WWF every year.


Nah, the zebras have more stripes than MTN


----------



## Bollo (18 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Quelle surprise!
> An rider from the only African team in the race wins the stage on would you believe it nelson mandella day . in a thrilling finish he sprints past the two riders in front who had almost stopped allowing him to catch and pass them while they were apparently discussing which one of them should lead out for final sprint.
> Does anyone believe this tosh anymore?
> The TDF is getting more like WWF every year.


Today's prix de la combativité goes to .......

TOMMAGUZZI!!!!!!!!


----------



## Strathlubnaig (18 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> I found some false downhill last Saturday up near Amulree. The hills conspired to make the gradient look different. I couldn't work out why I was working so hard going downhill, then found I'd just climbed another 20m!


you should have turned off at Amulree and headed for Kenmore for a proper false flat


----------



## bikeman66 (18 Jul 2015)

Keith Oates said:


> I don't know if this has already been discussed here but Porte says some one in the crowd has punched as he went by them. The anti SKY feelings are coming to the fore with some people, maybe the ones who were booing Froome, showing their SPORTSMANSHIP in a very positive manner.!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's all getting a bit out of hand. Why would anyone who would make the effort to go out of their front door to go watch a cycle race feel it necessary to actually physically assault one of the competitors, especially someone so inoffensive as Richie Porte? Perhaps a good deal more worrying is Chris Froomes claim that a cup of urine was thrown in his face during today's stage. I guess 30 years without a win in their own back yard is starting to grate with the French!!


----------



## bikeman66 (18 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I thought he might figure in the fight for the stage win - it looked made for him - but given that he's clearly not at 100%, that wasn't a bad effort at all today.
> 
> Pinot's lack of self-belief probably cost him the win.


From what I've seen of Pinot this year he doesn't have the mental capacity to win. He blew it with his little roadside tantrum in stage 5.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Does anyone believe this tosh anymore?



When a French rider wins on Bastille day, then I'll know something fishy is going on.


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Jul 2015)

That might be just a little too obvious even for Prudhomme. 
Call me a cynical conspiricy theorist if you like. Remember the two riders who stopped and let cummings through were French and I reckon it is entirely possible Christian had a quiet word to let the rider from the African team win on mandella day when just coincidentally the GC teams couldn't be arsed to chase down the breakaway and the finish was planned to be too steep for the sprinters.

Everyone loves a fairytale win don't they?


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2015)

Aye because pinto didn't need a win


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> That might be just a little too obvious even for Prudhomme.
> Call me a cynical conspiricy theorist if you like. Remember the two riders who stopped and let cummings through were French and I reckon it is entirely possible Christian had a quiet word to let the rider from the African team win on mandella day when just coincidentally the GC teams couldn't be arsed to chase down the breakaway and the finish was planned to be too steep for the sprinters.
> 
> Everyone loves a fairytale win don't they?


The acting's great though - Cummings in tears after only managing a fake victory and Pinot explaining how they'd thrown it away whilst maintaining his 2015-year-of-the-sulk delivery - http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Pinot-deuxieme-ca-ne-sert-a-rien/575203


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

It constantly amazes me how many conspiracists there are keeping secrets the world over.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> It's all getting a bit out of hand. Why would anyone who would make the effort to go out of their front door to go watch a cycle race feel it necessary to actually physically assault one of the competitors, especially someone so inoffensive as Richie Porte? Perhaps a good deal more worrying is Chris Froomes claim that a cup of urine was thrown in his face during today's stage. I guess 30 years without a win in their own back yard is starting to grate with the French!!


I doubt they went out with that intention. After hours of roadside drinking, setting the world to rights with les copains, and a lack of toilets, I can imagine how the idea took root.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Quelle surprise!
> An rider from the only African team in the race wins the stage on would you believe it nelson mandella day . in a thrilling finish he sprints past the two riders in front who had almost stopped allowing him to catch and pass them while they were apparently discussing which one of them should lead out for final sprint.
> Does anyone believe this tosh anymore?
> The TDF is getting more like WWF every year.



Apparently Lance Armstrong faked the moon landings as well...


----------



## Bollo (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> It constantly amazes me how many conspiracists there are keeping secrets the world over.


Today is "stick out your tongue day" according to about two pages of the Internet. Watch Tommy Voeckler take today's stage in an uncontested breakaway. Coincidence? You heard it here first sheeple!


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> That might be just a little too obvious even for Prudhomme.
> Call me a cynical conspiricy theorist if you like. Remember the two riders who stopped and let cummings through were French and I reckon it is entirely possible Christian had a quiet word to let the rider from the African team win on mandella day when just coincidentally the GC teams couldn't be arsed to chase down the breakaway and the finish was planned to be too steep for the sprinters.
> 
> Everyone loves a fairytale win don't they?



I thought you were having a larf!
You seriously believe that drivel up there?^^^^


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> It constantly amazes me how many conspiracists there are keeping secrets the world over.


That's what they want you to think.


----------



## Louch (19 Jul 2015)

Froome having pee thrown on him is awful, i would have been in full blown Badger mode if that had been me, and I can't fight sleep.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

Ross Tucker's latest
http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/neanderthals-aliens-performance-data-context/
I think he's being a bit tough on Neanderthals, especially as they are extinct and can't answer back.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ross Tucker's latest
> http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/neanderthals-aliens-performance-data-context/
> I think he's being a bit tough on Neanderthals, especially as they are extinct and can't answer back.


I'm not even reading the link. I've deleted him from my bookmarks now. I believe his next article will be about the physiology of moon landings.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I'm not even reading the link. I've deleted him from my bookmarks now. I believe his next article will be about the physiology of moon landings.


Your choice. But you kind of disqualify yourself from being able to comment on him.


----------



## smutchin (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Call me a cynical conspiricy theorist if you like.



You're a cynical conspiricy theorist.


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Jul 2015)

True believers all of you 

Baa baa !
:-)


----------



## Louch (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> True believers all of you
> 
> Baa baa !
> :-)


Ok then, explain why Dave brailsford would hypritically have a doper in his team if there is the chance his legacy in British cycling and now sky would be tarnished by this ever coming out? As well as losing his job, and murdoch closing the team his company own and withdrawing funding from all cycling related activities 


Bahhhh bahhhh!


----------



## Lemond (19 Jul 2015)

With all the sour grapes around, it's amazing the French produce such decent wine.


----------



## simo105 (19 Jul 2015)

Sounds like Cavendish struggling to stay on peloton


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

simo105 said:


> Sounds like Cavendish struggling to stay on peloton


Uphill?


----------



## simo105 (19 Jul 2015)

@coffeejo before the climb i belive not sure though


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Quarter of an hour until the live footage starts on ITV4. But they're showing the highlights and Cummings just blasted past Bardet and Pinot again. (Or not, depending on how thick your tin foil hat is.)


----------



## Bollo (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Ross Tucker's latest
> http://sportsscientists.com/2015/07/neanderthals-aliens-performance-data-context/
> I think he's being a bit tough on Neanderthals, especially as they are extinct and can't answer back.


I *think* there's a reasonable and rational argument in there trying to get out, but his writing style is so terrible that he'd make boiling a kettle sound like a recipe for yellow cake uranium.

I'll attempt a translation.....

Using current performance-based metrics, Froome and Quintana are riding at least as fast as riders who were known to have doped. Improvements in training methods and equipment are unlikely to account for this improvement. Elite riders are physiologically exceptional, but there are limits to what can be achieved without doping. In the past, a rider or team that has dominated a TdF so emphatically has usually found to have used PEDs. None of this proves Froome is dirty, but there is strong circumstantial evidence for doubt.

No need for aliens.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Ooh, ITV are gunning for Jacky Durand Laurent Jalabert (I think, I was eating lunch and missed part of it). He (if it is Durand) has apparently made some insinuations about Froome's performance and ITV are calling him out on it, given his own history. Looks like there will be an in-depth feature in the highlights programme tonight.

_Edited after I read mrjay's post!_


mjray said:


> They were after Jalabert. Matt Rendell pulled a few great moves there to get an interview when he wasn't doing an interview.  This evening's show will be interesting...


----------



## Bobby Mhor (19 Jul 2015)

I didn't hear the same furore over Astana's phenomenal efforts in the Giro...
I've no time for listening to previous dopers..
words and input from them are tainted..


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

I'm a bit of a Francophile but this furoré smacks of sour grapes and hypocrisy, given that French TV employs ex-dopers like Jalabert, Virenque and Durand.


----------



## the_craig (19 Jul 2015)

The Lotto-Soudal boys were taking the mickey bliss out of Peter Sagan on Eurosport.

They were asked who will finish 2nd and they all said Sagan. 

He's due a win...


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

I would like to register my dissatisfaction with the quality of the key rings given out by the caravan at the Tour de France. I put one on my set of keys I carry on my bike. It fell to bits after a few months. This week I found another that I had lying around and put it on ... and it broke after only one day. I say to ASO: _*Something must be done.*_


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I'm a bit of a Francophile but this furoré smacks of sour grapes and hypocrisy, given that French TV employs ex-dopers like Jalabert, Virenque and Durand.


ITV employ Millar though.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Bum, was hoping Jens would tell P&P to shut up, of course Cav will make it back and kick green boy's derrière.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Your choice. But you kind of disqualify yourself from being able to comment on him.


Just let me know if he changes his tune.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> ITV employ Millar though.


They acknowledged that but said they think there's a difference between employing someone who has never confessed even when all the evidence calls them a cheat, and someone who has, since being caught, been open about his involvement, explained why and has since done a huge amount to change the sport from the inside.


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> ITV employ Millar though.


And Liggett, who is clearly on acid.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

By the sounds of it, Cav's ill, hence the time gap.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

Jens goes off-message and contradicts Sherwen again. It'll end in tears.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> They acknowledged that but said they think there's a difference between employing someone who has never confessed even when all the evidence calls them a cheat, and someone who has, since being caught, been open about his involvement, explained why and has since done a huge amount to change the sport from the inside.


I agree entirely. It goes back to the original question of what you do with ex-dopers to rehabilitate them. The Sky or the Garmin approach, whichever, I think ex-dopers are on fairly shaky ground if they want to accuse others.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> ITV employ Millar though.


And Jensie


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

The autobus according to the ITV website:


----------



## mjr (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> And Liggett, who is clearly on acid.


I thought we were worried about performance ENHANCING drugs?


----------



## mjr (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ooh, ITV are gunning for Jacky Durand (I think, I was eating lunch and missed part of it). He (if it is Durand) has apparently made some insinuations about Froome's performance and ITV are calling him out on it, given his own history. Looks like there will be an in-depth feature in the highlights programme tonight.


They were after Jalabert. Matt Rendell pulled a few great moves there to get an interview when he wasn't doing an interview.  This evening's show will be interesting...


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> And Jensie



I think they should employ a witchfinder.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> They were after Jalabert. Matt Rendell pulled a few great moves there to get an interview when he wasn't doing an interview.  This evening's show will be interesting...


I've edited my post


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Sagan's changed his bike. Mechanical or planned?


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2015)

Saxo driver being a clown


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

Liggett says planned, but it seems a bit odd that we saw repeated shots of Sagan with his hand up looking for assistance?


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2015)

Congrats to the cameraman for stopping Sagan getting a new bike quite so quickly.


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2015)

can see why the driver wasn't happy with the motorbie/camera man


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Liggett says planned, but it seems a bit odd that we saw repeated shots of Sagan with his hand up looking for assistance?


There was no hissy fit, but then again he's not Pinot...


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2015)

Sagan, what's the point in wearing an aero helmet if your Barnet is flopping all around it


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

A souvenir bidon for moto cameraman


----------



## raindog (19 Jul 2015)

Did anyone else notice Hesjedal's gorgeous frame? Looked like titanium. Any info?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

Anyone know what river they are riding beside? I don't think any of the commentators have mentioned it...


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Anyone know what river they are riding beside? I don't think any of the commentators have mentioned it...


They just failed to mention it again. It's the new false flat.


----------



## raindog (19 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Anyone know what river they are riding beside? I don't think any of the commentators have mentioned it...


the Rhone


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> the Rhone



And can you tell us anything about its tributaries?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

Is this Team Sky getting all "Godfather" with the press? 
Spanish reporter Sergi López-Egea found a goat in his room this morning...


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is this Team Sky getting all "Godfather" with the press?
> Spanish reporter Sergi López-Egea found a goat in his room this morning...



Beer goggles


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Beer goggles


Yup, it was definitely a horse last night.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

It's a very pretty goat, I'd be quite happy to wake up and find it in my room.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

It's horny.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It's horny.



Groan


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)




----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

TMI about "cycling injuries" and the special shorts required.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

Short doping


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2015)

Not sure why we are getting so many shots of the autobus...


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

"It's a really important sprint finish for the sprinters"


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Short doping



Is that similar to micro doping?


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> ITV employ Millar though.


More the hypocrisy of them complaining about Sky being dopers when they never admitted it, or had to have it dragged out of thm.
I don't think Ned, Gary and Chris are haterz AFAIK


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Bagpipes


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

I don't believe what Sherwen's saying about BMC working.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Bagpipes



Bagpipes to you too


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2015)

Stybar no one wants to chase


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2015)

Stybar making a break for it again! You just can't keep this man down.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Caught with 1km to go


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2015)

Greips


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Greipel!


----------



## SWSteve (19 Jul 2015)

Degenkolb's nodding was districting. But, another stage for Greipel, he is flying at this years tour.


----------



## jarlrmai (19 Jul 2015)

Sagan 4th which is like 2nd twice.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

Great sprint. Sagan by far the fastest again, but again got himself positioned badly to start with,


----------



## robertob (19 Jul 2015)

Da Gorilla!!!! Well done Andre, fantastic yet again. What a legend!


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Ok then, explain why Dave brailsford would hypritically have a doper in his team if there is the chance his legacy in British cycling and now sky would be tarnished by this ever coming out? As well as losing his job, and murdoch closing the team his company own and withdrawing funding from all cycling related activities
> 
> 
> Bahhhh bahhhh!


Did I say anything about sky, brailsford or froome?
I was just pointing out that yesterday's stage might just have been arranged to let the first ever African team in the TDF get a little victory on an important day for Africans without affecting the overall race. Thereby increasing the interest in cycling on that continent in an attempt to grow the sport there.
That's all I was saying.


----------



## bikeman66 (19 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I doubt they went out with that intention. After hours of roadside drinking, setting the world to rights with les copains, and a lack of toilets, I can imagine how the idea took root.


Oh, well that's OK then. If only I'd known it was drunken banter!!


----------



## Stonechat (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Did I say anything about sky, brailsford or froome?
> I was just pointing out that yesterday's stage might just have been arranged to let the first ever African team in the TDF get a little victory on an important day for Africans without affecting the overall race. Thereby increasing the interest in cycling on that continent in an attempt to grow the sport there.
> That's all I was saying.


I can't see how you would rchestrate that!


----------



## Va Va Froome (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Bagpipes



That was quality!

Best bit of the sideshow so far (apart from the guy dressed as a water bottle yesterday!!


----------



## the_craig (19 Jul 2015)

Seen reports on Twitter that Tinkoff-Saxo DS Sean Yates has been banned after a bidon was lobbed at the TV biker today.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

The feature re:Jalabert is on ITV4 now.


----------



## Louch (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> Did I say anything about sky, brailsford or froome?
> I was just pointing out that yesterday's stage might just have been arranged to let the first ever African team in the TDF get a little victory on an important day for Africans without affecting the overall race. Thereby increasing the interest in cycling on that continent in an attempt to grow the sport there.
> That's all I was saying.


apolgies then, thought you where on about froome and co not the result yesterday


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

the_craig said:


> Seen reports on Twitter that Tinkoff-Saxo DS Sean Yates has been banned after a bidon was lobbed at the TV biker today.


One day ban, if my rather rubbish French is correct
http://www.cyclingpro.net/velopro/road/sean-yates-mis-hors-course-une-journee


----------



## Supersuperleeds (19 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> One day ban, if my rather rubbish French is correct
> http://www.cyclingpro.net/velopro/road/sean-yates-mis-hors-course-une-journee



Google translate

"Sean Yates disqualified day

The scene does not go unnoticed since it concerned a France Television camera. While Sean Yates and a mechanic of Saxo-Tinkoff formation dépannaient Peter Sagan and gave him a new bike, the mechanic decided to take a can to throw the cameraman to stop the bike. The Slovak explained on arrival that the motorcycle had repeatedly gen team car.

If the action was right laugh boss Oleg Tinkoff team, jury commissioners did not laugh on his side, inflicting an exclusion for the day sports director Sean Yates, who is responsible for the actions occupants of his car. In the statement, the jury explained that it was excluded for "serious behavior towards the motorcycle television."

After the history of the seat belt on Davide Bramati (Etixx-Quick Step) is the second temporary exclusion for a sports manager in the Tour."

I think I understood it better in French


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

I've just rewatched it and still don't understand what the motorcyclist did wrong.


----------



## the_craig (19 Jul 2015)

It was a good bloody shot!


----------



## martint235 (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've just rewatched it and still don't understand what the motorcyclist did wrong.


It was either before the event or it was just one of those "I have a plastic bottle that I'll just lob over there for a laugh" moments


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

martint235 said:


> It was either before the event or it was just one of those "I have a plastic bottle that I'll just lob over there for a laugh" moments


I'll stop puzzling it over then.


----------



## toeknee (19 Jul 2015)

The motorcyclist stopped along side Sagan, thus preventing the team car from assisting him.


----------



## tommaguzzi (19 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> I can't see how you would rchestrate that!


OK then imagine you are Christian Prudhomme and you have just invited the first ever African team to the tdf.
You have done this to try and get cycling going in Africa because its a whole new market and you know African athletes have a long history of being exceptional at endurance sports.
The last thing you want is for this first african team to be blown away so you need to give them a few crumbs keep the african public watching interested.
So in the first week you make sure one of them takes the polka dot for a few minor climbs and gets on the podium. Great publicity but no effect on the real contest for the polka dot.
You already know its nelson mandella day during the second week so you design a transition stage where a break will most likely succeed, but just to be sure the sprint teams don't get involved you put a 3km 10℅ climb just before the end.
Tip everone a wink about what is going to happen then hope the African team rider can hang on, when he doesn't of course you have to tell the 2 in front to stop and have a row so he can get by for the win.
Brown envelopes all round and great P.R. which will hopefully get the Africans cycling.

Stranger things have happened on the TDF.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

As Chris Boardman just said, bring us facts instead of insinuations.


----------



## wam68 (19 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Is this Team Sky getting all "Godfather" with the press?
> Spanish reporter Sergi López-Egea found a goat in his room this morning...




 I nearly peed ma pants reading that. Funniest thing today. Top Man


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> As Chris Boardman just said, bring us facts instead of insinuations.



Boardman kept repeating the word "fact" mantra ad nausesm. There was also no "facts" during Armstrong's years of cycling. I felt that Boardman should have defended Froome better rather than keeping repeating the word "fact". He could have have said Froome has offered a full suite of physiological test for instance.


----------



## Arrowfoot (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> OK then imagine you are Christian Prudhomme and you have just invited the first ever African team to the tdf.
> You have done this to try and get cycling going in Africa because its a whole new market and you know African athletes have a long history of being exceptional at endurance sports.
> The last thing you want is for this first african team to be blown away so you need to give them a few crumbs keep the african public watching interested.
> So in the first week you make sure one of them takes the polka dot for a few minor climbs and gets on the podium. Great publicity but no effect on the real contest for the polka dot.
> ...



Seems like too much planning. If the 2 Frenchmen were not arguing about who was going to make tea, the results could have been different.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> Boardman kept repeating the word "fact" mantra ad nausesm. There was also no "facts" during Armstrong's years of cycling. I felt that Boardman should have defended Froome better rather than keeping repeating the word "fact". He could have have said Froome has offered a full suite of physiological test for instance.


I liked that someone was keeping a level head. Fact suggests that if there's a case to answer, it should be answered. The hot-tempered "is/isn't" broken record by all the armchair pundits is what leads to people getting so worked up they throw about cups of P&P. Sorry, pee pee.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

Jalabert is a plonker.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

I think Froome's just seen the ITV highlights

https://twitter.com/chrisfroome/status/622853463182045184


----------



## MisterStan (19 Jul 2015)

tommaguzzi said:


> OK then imagine you are Christian Prudhomme and you have just invited the first ever African team to the tdf.
> You have done this to try and get cycling going in Africa because its a whole new market and you know African athletes have a long history of being exceptional at endurance sports.
> The last thing you want is for this first african team to be blown away so you need to give them a few crumbs keep the african public watching interested.
> So in the first week you make sure one of them takes the polka dot for a few minor climbs and gets on the podium. Great publicity but no effect on the real contest for the polka dot.
> ...


Do you not think, having gone to all that trouble, they would let an actual African rider win?


----------



## tug benson (19 Jul 2015)

I take it his wife has uploaded it to youtube


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Jalabert is a plonker.



Made a bit of a tit of himself.


----------



## Louch (19 Jul 2015)

Anyone know why some bmc are in blackshorts and others in red? Is it just personal preference?


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Anyone know why some bmc are in blackshorts and others in red? Is it just personal preference?


There was something earlier in the commentary about "cycling injuries" and the need for special shorts to assist with this. Not sure if they were talking about BMC or not.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

User said:


> interview with Froome on Sky News
> .
> http://news.sky.com/video/1521423/froome-on-cyclings-tarnished-image
> 
> overall a good interview but I hope the "not blood testing" doesn't come back to haunt him....


Not relevant to the content but am I the only one struggling to hear it? Seems really quiet.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

User said:


> sound was fine for me....


Either my laptop's struggling or my hearing has deteriorated again.


----------



## HF2300 (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> There was something earlier in the commentary about "cycling injuries" and the need for special shorts to assist with this. Not sure if they were talking about BMC or not.



Yes, they were, Rohan Dennis.


----------



## Crackle (19 Jul 2015)

Quite a sensible and excellent article about power here. Lots of stuff to read but skip to, Knowing the possible, if you want some salient info on the perils of guesstimating power output from riders.

https://drmarkburnley.wordpress.com...ecessary-utopian-and-a-complete-can-of-worms/


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Either my laptop's struggling or my hearing has deteriorated again.


I found myself checking volume levels because the sound was low for me too. And there was no slider to make sure the program was working at 100%, just on or mute.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

I know I said my hearing's dodgy but you didn't need to repeat yourself.


----------



## coffeejo (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I know I said my hearing's dodgy but you didn't need to repeat yourself.


Ok, who deleted the double post?


----------



## Dogtrousers (19 Jul 2015)

Cav says he was ill today.
http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...-tour-de-france-stage-15-after-illness-183321


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ok, who deleted the double post?


Ha, after I posted it my browser gave me 4 versions. So I deleted the second and refreshed. I've got a bit of gunk stuck under the l-hand click part of the keypad and it's in misbehaviour overdrive mode tonight.


----------



## bikeman66 (19 Jul 2015)

Great entertainment to see Laurent Jalabert squirming around trying to get out of having to give a straight answer to his massively hypocritical comments.

He's a Grade 1 Bellend for sure!!


----------



## mcshroom (19 Jul 2015)

Oops - this is a silly way to get yourself thrown off the tour: -


> Tour de France juries are known to be harsh every now and again, but Bretagne-Séché Environnement rider Eduardo Sepulveda can have few complaints after grabbing a lift for a few hundred metres on stage 14.
> 
> The Argentinian was disqualified at the finish of stage for hopping in a team car on the final climb up to Mende – but not his own car, one of rival French team Ag2r-La Mondiale.


http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...r-hitching-a-lift-in-another-teams-car-183239


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Great entertainment to see Laurent Jalabert squirming around trying to get out of having to give a straight answer to his massively hypocritical comments.
> 
> He's a Grade 1 Bellend for sure!!


Just looking at l'Equipe*, Froome is quoted as saying he's had wide support from many teams and riders in the peloton, and he wished to underline the distance between the old (as in old=compromised) generation of cyclists and the new. Which is fine vis à vis Lie-rant Jabberberk for the Anglo-Saxon world, but the French have an oddly deferential attitude to oldies and an even more deferential press. 

Which is just my way of saying that it's a cultural war too. And not over. Sky and the Brit press will come over as disrespectful. When LJ says he's outragé, many French will sympathise. 

* http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Chris-froome-ce-n-est-plus-le-far-west/575474


----------



## Bollo (19 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Oops - this is a silly way to get yourself thrown off the tour: -
> 
> http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...r-hitching-a-lift-in-another-teams-car-183239


Good to see some proper old-school cheating.


----------



## bikeman66 (19 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Just looking at l'Equipe*, Froome is quoted as saying he's had wide support from many teams and riders in the peloton, and he wished to underline the distance between the old (as in old=compromised) generation of cyclists and the new. Which is fine vis à vis Lie-rant Jabberberk for the Anglo-Saxon world, but the French have an oddly deferential attitude to oldies and an even more deferential press.
> 
> Which is just my way of saying that it's a cultural war too. And not over. Sky and the Brit press will come over as disrespectful. When LJ says he's outragé, many French will sympathise.
> 
> * http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Chris-froome-ce-n-est-plus-le-far-west/575474


I guess I would be licking my wounds too, if I hadn't managed to produce a single winner of the worlds biggest annual sporting event in my own back yard for 30 years.

If Pinot had pulled off the kind of results Froome has managed during the last couple of weeks the likes of L' Equipe would have him on a pedestal, not be dragging his name and reputation down!

I hope everything calms down before the Alps, as I can see Froome being put through the mill if the French press don't rein it in a little!


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jul 2015)

Great tour so far, innit?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Great tour so far, innit?


Pas pour les perdants....


----------



## Bollo (19 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Great tour so far, innit?


S'alright.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Pas pour les perdants....


Il est un merveilleux cirque!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Il est un merveilleux cirque!


True enough but it could get ugly in the Alps.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (19 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> True enough but it could get ugly in the Alps.


Grand guignol?


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

The constant carping about doping is spoiling my enjoyment to an extent but the racing is full-on fun.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (19 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Grand guignol?


Just une petite bierre for me, thanks. Alpe d'Huer springs more to mind.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> The constant carping about doping is spoiling my enjoyment to an extent but the racing is full-on fun.


Nobbers typing in French has ruined it for me


----------



## rich p (19 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Nobbers


Zut alors, 'nobbeurs', non ami ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (19 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Zut alors, 'nobbeurs', non ami ...


----------



## psmiffy (19 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> The constant carping about doping is spoiling my enjoyment to an extent but the racing is full-on fun.



Yup - Im more interested in where it is likely that the main players will try to get their 4-8 minutes back from Froome - are they going to gang up him - quiet meeting behind whatever serves for the bike sheds on the TdeF - or will they go for the more individual sort of attacks that basically came to nothing and ended up with the principles losing time against him - looking at the stages coming up - the couple involving the Croix de Fer look likely places to ambush him - with the final mountain stage becoming a free for all


----------



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)

Is "Praying he has a bad day" a recognized rivals tactic?


----------



## psmiffy (20 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> Is "Praying he has a bad day" a recognized rivals tactic?



The next Sunday on the roster will be too late


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jul 2015)

Movistart with Valverde and Quintana could be a problem - if Valvrde will work for Quintana.


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2015)

Brailsford got a bit of a grilling on Stade2 yesterday - speaks good French, but looked a bit uncomfortable once or twice. Dodged a couple of questions, and said he didn't know Froome's present weight.
starts just after 58 minutes....
http://www.francetvsport.fr/stade-2?gclid=CIDemIKZ6cYCFUHJtAodzW8OSA

it's on youtube now


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AF9vvlnN93I


----------



## Basil.B (20 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> The constant carping about doping is spoiling my enjoyment to an extent but the racing is full-on fun.


Same here!


----------



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)

Is it my imagination, or are Le French spectacularly bad losers?


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> Is it my imagination, or are Le French spectacularly bad losers?



The strangest thing is you'd think they'd have got used to it by now.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> Is it my imagination, or are Le French spectacularly bad losers?


Pinot and Bardet thinking they were in a 2 man sprint and completely forgetting to take account of other riders was indeed a spectacularly bad way to lose.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

All the French GC guys don't need Froome doing well to lose they're doing a fine job on their own.

I keep hearing that those Data Dimension trackers will be used for heart rate and power later on (in future GT's) as well as position and speed as they are now, if that happens then the clinic nobbers will have actual figures (that they will claim are doctored probably.)


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I keep hearing that those Data Dimension trackers will be used for heart rate and power later on (in future GT's) as well as position and speed as they are now, if that happens then the clinic nobbers will have actual figures (that they will claim are doctored probably.)


Really? That would be a huge wow if it's true. Most teams are very secretive about their data and wouldn't take kindly to this, I wouldn't have thought.


----------



## Bonus (20 Jul 2015)

I wonder if the motors in the seat posts interfere with the readings?


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> All the French GC guys don't need Froome doing well to lose they're doing a fine job on their own.


Not just the French. The Froome-Porte 1-2 on stage 10 that seems to have set tongues wagging was largely due to a tactical error by Movistar, trying to out-steamroller Sky but not making it hard enough to crack enough Sky riders. It looks like Sky only had to work while the breakaway got established, then Movistar and others took up the chase from 90km to go. Sky then hit the front with 9km to go and boom out went the lights</sherwenism>

I feel most other GC contenders need to look to their own tactics and any Sky weaknesses they can spot. I'm quite looking forward to a potential free-for-all ambush attempt in the Alps. I doubt they can get enough time back, but it's going to be fun watching them try.


----------



## Wafer (20 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Movistart with Valverde and Quintana could be a problem - if Valvrde will work for Quintana.



I think Valverde will be a problem even f he isn't working completely for Quintana. Will make it harder but he's going well and with both him and Quintana attacking, Contador and Nibali making token efforts (although Contador is maybe getting stronger), even if the Movistar team aren't working entirely co-operatively there's still numbers of people to attack Sky.
Still a strong position and Sky still have the entire team don't they?


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

I hope Quintana, Contador and Tejay do get some time back on Froome in the next couple of days - it would be fantastic for the race if the GC battle was close enough for the Alpe d'Huez stage to be decisive. I won't even mind too much if Valverde is in the mix - even if he's an unrepentant doping nobber, I've warmed to him a little bit this year for his racing skillz.

Given Froome's relative lack of confidence on the descents compared to some of his rivals, today's stage could be interesting.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2015)

I'm looking forward to this stage. The descent into Gap often throws a wobbly, it should be good.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I hope Quintana, Contador and Tejay do get some time back on Froome in the next couple of days...



Be good if they could; there's been some great moments, but the sting going out of the GC has rather taken the edge off things (and unfortunately left a vacuum for the doping speculation to fill). Somehow I don't see it happening though, except possibly from Movistar. Tejay really doesn't seem to have more than one gear, and I'm not sure Bertie's got the legs - unless he's sandbagging, but you'd never catch Bertie doing that ;-)

Sky to set a blistering pace up to the last climb to deter attacks?




smutchin said:


> I've warmed to him a little bit this year for his racing *skillz*.



Getting down wiv da yoof?




smutchin said:


> Given Froome's relative lack of confidence on the descents compared to some of his rivals, today's stage could be interesting.



Be great wouldn't it? Can't help feeling he's too far behind and not got the legs (or enthusiasm?), but I'd really like to see a bit of demon descending from Nibbles today. Plenty of others who could mount a serious attack though.


----------



## JBGooner (20 Jul 2015)

Come off it! Sagan in the breakaway for the third day running. How come there are never accusations about his 'abnormal' performances.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

He's got a "good engine"

He's after the intermediate points an will then drop back to the main group.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

Is there a tailwind cos they've averaged 55km/h


----------



## Wafer (20 Jul 2015)

If they keep going at this constant tempo surely they'll be playing into the hands of Peter Sagan.


----------



## Wafer (20 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Is there a tailwind cos they've averaged 55km/h



On official website there was a comment from Europcar guy saying the tailwind should help the sprinters go for the intermediate then dropping back with a breakaway having a good chance today after that.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

Kennaugh abandons


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

The concentration required to ride at 30+ miles an hour in a group for an hour+ must be insane.


----------



## sleaver (20 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> The concentration required to ride at 30+ miles an hour in a group for an hour+ must be insane.


I'd love to be able to ride at 30+ mph without the need of a descent


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> I'd love to be able to ride at 30+ mph without the need of a descent


It's easy. All you need to do is a speed close to that, then find 150 other people who want to do the same on the same route at the same time - oh and have two or three dozen police motorcycles stop all the motorists for you.


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Kennaugh abandons


What was his reason?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> What was his reason?


Not given as yet, SKY tweeted that explanation in post race stage report


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Brailsford got a bit of a grilling on Stade2 yesterday - speaks good French, but looked a bit uncomfortable once or twice. Dodged a couple of questions, and said he didn't know Froome's present weight.
> starts just after 58 minutes....
> http://www.francetvsport.fr/stade-2?gclid=CIDemIKZ6cYCFUHJtAodzW8OSA
> 
> ...



Didn't get a word of that but Dave looked like he was holding his own.


----------



## sleaver (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Kennaugh abandons


Given how annoyed he was to be left out last year, has he really do that much in this Tour? I think I've only seen him at the front once or have all his efforts been before the live coverage starts?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Dave looked like he was holding his own.


Maybe he was píssing into a cup


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> Given how annoyed he was to be left out last year, has he really do that much in this Tour? I think I've only seen him at the front once or have all his efforts been before the live coverage starts?



He, Rowe and Stannard have been doing a lot on the early parts of the stage, before the TV starts. He did a lot in the first week as well, and he's been seen a lot on the early parts of climbs before G takes over.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Maybe he was píssing into a cup


To lob at Jalabert: "Dope", he screams as he does it. That's where Rendell missed a trick.


----------



## sleaver (20 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> He, Rowe and Stannard have been doing a lot on the early parts of the stage, before the TV starts. He did a lot in the first week as well, and he's been seen a lot on the early parts of climbs before G takes over.


Thanks. The first world problems of not being able to watch the live coverage during the week due to having to work of all things and relying on the highlights


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> What was his reason?



Wasn't he in the grupetto yesterday? Maybe suffering from the bug that's going round.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Do we know why BMC worked so hard in the last stages yesterday? Statler and Waldorf thought they were protecting TVG, but it was much to hard for that - trying to set GVA up for the sprint?


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

Were they still hammering past 3km to go?


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Were they still hammering past 3km to go?



I'd have to look at it again, but I think so. In any case they seemed to be doing far more than was necessary.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Teklehaimanot, EBH and Pauwels in the break. Wonder if they're thinking of KOM points and the finish?


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Liggett seems to think he's still on the Tour de Yorkshire - "the Col de Cadborough"


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Teklehaimanot, EBH and Pauwels in the break. Wonder if they're thinking of KOM points and the finish?


Only if the French are in on it....


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Camera bike almost squashes a spectator against his car...


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Placing bets for an ad break during the descent.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Ooh, crash


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

45 & 135


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Hmm. Tell Peraud that he was lucky he hit the deck at top speed as it would have hurt more if he'd been going slowly.


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

Majka


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Hmm. Tell Peraud that he was lucky he hit the deck at top speed as it would have hurt more if he'd been going slowly.



and Tony Martin.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Pauwels at the KOM.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

"another one who had testicular cancer and managed to survive"


----------



## JBGooner (20 Jul 2015)

Sagan is taking the piss now


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Six riders on the Armco at the side of the road there, no explanation from P&P. Peloton or breakaway, I wasn't sure?

Edit - Tour feed says punctures in the peloton, including Bardet, Gautier, Gaudin


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Adam Hansen leaves the breakaway for dust.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Adam Hansen leaves the breakaway for dust.



Personally I'd leave it for cake.


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Do we know why BMC worked so hard in the last stages yesterday? Statler and Waldorf thought they were protecting TVG, but it was much to hard for that - trying to set GVA up for the sprint?


Do we think they were trading favours with a sprinter-led team for some help in the Alps?


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Maybe he was píssing into a cup


That reminds me... Froome's response to the pee-dousing was that it was "extremely wrong" or similar extreme understatement. And people still doubt that he's British? :-) Then again, I'm English and I would probably have gone Badger on anyone doing that to me...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

Can the peleton miss the cut off time?


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Isn't discretion allowed if more than 25% finish outside the cut off time, or am I making that up?


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Can the peleton miss the cut off time?



One of the reasons for the 'autobus' is safety in numbers - the organisers wouldn't drop such a large chunk of the field in one go. They certainly wouldn't drop the main bunch with all the GC contenders in it.

Would be funny if they did though.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

Sagan's a pretty good descender, isn't he? He's in with a good chance here, if he can stick out the climb.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Sagan going for a flyer on the descent then?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

Category 1 - stage with no particular difficulty
4 percent if the average speed of the winner is 21mph (34kmh) or less
Up to 12 percent if the average speed of the winner is greater than 30mph (48kmh)

Category 2 - stage presenting medium difficulty
6 percent if the average speed of the winner is 19mph (31kmh) or less
Up to 18 percent if the average speed of the winner is greater than 26mph (42kmh)

Category 3 - stage presenting intense difficulty
5 percent if the average speed of the winner is 15mph (26kmh) or less
Up to 18 percent if the average speed of the winner is greater than 24mph (38kmh)

Category 4 - individual time trial
Must be within 25 percent of the winner's time

Category 5 - team time trial
Fifth man crossing the line must be within 25 percent of winning team's time


Found the rules


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

It's a false flat!!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

.

Every once in a while the sprinters get it wrong and the whole group faces elimination. The Tour organizers have put in a codicil to the rule book allowing them to adjust the cutoff time if more than 20 percent of the starters of a particular stage may be eliminated by missing the time cut.

Missed the second page!


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

That means they'll have an allowance of about 50 minutes today. The peloton will be fine but there are probably some stragglers who won't make the cut.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2015)

Sagan is really impressive this year. Was disappointed with him last year. Fantastic rider with huge ability


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Sagan is really impressive this year. Was disappointed with him last year. Fantastic rider with huge ability


I'm sure I'll start to like him when he grows up and stops being such a


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

Porte cracked


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2015)

Sagan is playing with them. Hah hah


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

Bertie clearly fancies this descent.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Sagan is playing with them. Hah hah



He should be in an Astana jersey


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2015)

His English isn't brill, so i suppose a lot gets lots in translation.

Whoosh. He goes


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

I need a pair of the AG2R shorts watching this descent.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

This is terrifying to watch.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Voigt! "It's all or nothing. Hospital or a podium place."


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2015)

Can Sagan make up 1minute to the guy in front....I hope so


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

fossyant said:


> Sagan is playing with them. Hah hah



Nearly played them into the scenery there. One slip aside, brilliant descending though


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

(There's ALWAYS two bleeping races going on, you muppet.)


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Voigt! "It's all or nothing. Hospital or a podium place."



What we used to call in rallying 'in the lead or in the trees'


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> (There's ALWAYS two bleeping races going on, you muppet.)


I think for your health you should watch it with the sound off.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think for your health you should watch it with the sound off.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

That was amazing.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Second place again. Can't believe that, even though it was becoming obvious from about halfway down the descent.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

I'm holding you to that promise, Gary.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2015)

Phew. That was good stuff.

The GC comp may be a bit dull, but that was interesting racing.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure I want to watch the peloton go down that.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Hope the spectators have learnt their lesson and step back from the corners.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Here we go again! They probably won't mind though, he's so far behind.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Valv goes


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Chute!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

Barguil took GT out.


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2015)

Oof


----------



## tug benson (20 Jul 2015)

G with a sore one


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2015)

Hope GT gets back on


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2015)

Hope he's OK. Looked nasty.


----------



## Va Va Froome (20 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> What we used to call in rallying 'in the lead or in the trees'



If in doubt, flat out!


----------



## fossyant (20 Jul 2015)

Pants....


----------



## Bollo (20 Jul 2015)

Listening on 5 Live. GT back on according to them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Listening on 5 Live. GT back on according to them.


And 40 seconds behind!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (20 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> And 40 seconds behind!


Hard b..
that looked horrendous..
hopefully all clear..


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

There's not a mark on him! WTF!


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Just crossed the line looking good.


----------



## tug benson (20 Jul 2015)

Barguil at fault


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2015)

Rest day tomorrow remember. Drs will keep observing him I guess after a blow to the head like that.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

The tour ticker had him as back on straight away. Looks as though hopefully he got away with it and didn't hit anything solid.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Barguil at fault



Nah, he didn't mean to take out Thomas...

He was aiming for Froome.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Fair play to Plaza, but Sagan will be gutted he didn't mark that move.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> The tour ticker had him as back on straight away. Looks as though hopefully he got away with it and didn't hit anything solid.


I'd count a telegraph pole on the back of the head as hitting something solid...


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Barguil at fault


He was acting on the orders of the conspirators They realise that Sky are making it look too obvious, so they took one out. However, they forgot that the same drugs that have enabled Sky to avoid the various "Tour tummy" bugs and so on mean that Geraint just bounced back and only lost a bit of time. Expect more take-outs in the days to come as they seek to make Sky look more believable.</Clinic-nut>


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Rest day tomorrow remember. Drs will keep observing him I guess after a blow to the head like that.


Good job he had a helmet on.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Fair play to Plaza, but Sagan will be gutted he didn't mark that move.


I don't think there was much more he could do. He was basically towing the group on his own at times. He must have been flat out. 



Supersuperleeds said:


> Good job he had a helmet on.


There's always one ...


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Good job he had a helmet on.


I knew someone wouldn't be able to resist! However, Geraint hit the side of his head - if it was the helmet, it wasn't a bit that is usually tested by the standards. It's going to be interesting to see what happens next...


----------



## tug benson (20 Jul 2015)

Barguil will have a twichy bum right now. G might be looking for him


----------



## Supersuperleeds (20 Jul 2015)

Chris Froome can't remember his date of birth. I reckon the nice French man has his specs


----------



## jarlrmai (20 Jul 2015)

Former ex mountainbiker Peter Sagan did well

I choose to believe G grabbed the post swung around with one arm back onto his bike and actually gained speed out the bend #marginalgains

Also funniest man in the peloton.


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

Jens Voigt @ thejensie 25s

Anybody seen the stress and crashes on the descent?!Thats why i absolutly dissagree to have this mountain in the Tour! Toally wrong decision

View Tweet https://twitter.com/thejensie/status/623156329100767232


----------



## Va Va Froome (20 Jul 2015)

Nice to hear GT is in good spirits after the finish, with that fairly light-hearted interview!


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'd count a telegraph pole on the back of the head as hitting something solid...



Yes, I hadn't quite taken that in until I saw the replays.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Stupid phone rang at the wrong time. 

Bloody hell, just watched the replay of G's crash. Didn't lose his place in the top 10 though.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Liggett on G: "There he is, lying upside-down in the bushes. Great stuff"


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2015)

Barguil reckons he got shouldered by Teejay but I didn't see that, I just saw him get it wrong. He's a bit of a loose cannon on descents, that was like watching rollerball. That descent never fails to deliver though.


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2015)

Barguil blamed the crash on Tejay, saying his shoulder touched him, but looks to me as if he's nowhere near him.....
http://gfycat.com/HarmlessTerrificIvorybilledwoodpecker


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

I happened to switch to France 2 (setting up for tonight's Major Crimes marathon) and what do France 2 decide to show straight after that stage? A feature on Lance Armstrong's off-roading on that descent. Yes, they really hate dopers in France, eh? 



raindog said:


> Barguil blamed the crash on Tejay, saying his shoulder touched him, but looks to me as if he's nowhere near him.....
> http://gfycat.com/HarmlessTerrificIvorybilledwoodpecker


The legendary Boardman was pretty clear that he thought Barguil was trying to gain places when he hadn't space or time or skill to do so.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2015)

Teejay nowhere near Barguil

https://dwo3ckksxlb0v.cloudfront.ne...416314928727-20kt4y_399279_26_47.142_1900.mp4

Some porkies going on or he's just clueless. I'm going for clueless.


----------



## Dogtrousers (20 Jul 2015)

Jens doesn't like this descent

_*Jens Voigt* ‏@thejensie  33m33 minutes ago
Anybody seen the stress and crashes on the descent?!Thats why i absolutly dissagree to have this mountain in the Tour! Toally wrong decision_


----------



## roadrash (20 Jul 2015)

totaly barguils fault ( the nobber),... teejay didnt touch him.


----------



## smutchin (20 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> The legendary Boardman was pretty clear that he thought Barguil was trying to gain places when he hadn't space or time or skill to do so.



Yeah, and it wasn't the only place on the descent he tried it either - there were at least another couple of near miss incidents _after_ he'd taken Thomas out. Totally reckless riding. Got a good talking to from one of the other riders as well. Hope he gets a good kicking from the commissaires.


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Jens doesn't like this descent
> 
> _*Jens Voigt* ‏@thejensie  33m33 minutes ago
> Anybody seen the stress and crashes on the descent?!Thats why i absolutly dissagree to have this mountain in the Tour! Toally wrong decision_



No, really? ;-)



mjray said:


> Jens Voigt @ thejensie 25s
> 
> Anybody seen the stress and crashes on the descent?!Thats why i absolutly dissagree to have this mountain in the Tour! Toally wrong decision
> 
> View Tweet https://twitter.com/thejensie/status/623156329100767232


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Hope he gets a good kicking from the commissaires.


I reckon Tejay will have something to say to him for blaming him in front of the cameras at the finish.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Barguil blamed the crash on Tejay, saying his shoulder touched him, but looks to me as if he's nowhere near him.....
> http://gfycat.com/HarmlessTerrificIvorybilledwoodpecker


Did he say that on France TV? If that's the line he takes it's worse than the one he took on the road. Because there's clear daylight between Teejay and himself and there was simply no way he was going to get round that bend at that speed on that line. If he doesn't assume responsibility for his own bad judgement he won't learn.

EDIT: Ok, team Barguil have posted the proof of being pushed by Teejay - there is the slightest of contact some way back. Plenty of time to have responded. https://vid.me/Zp3H


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

I missed the intro to the live racing on ITV4 this afternoon - is the intro to the highlights the same? If so, they've inherited the Murray Walker curse.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (20 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did he say that on France TV? If that's the line he takes it's worse than the one he took on the road. Because there's clear daylight between Teejay and himself and there was simply no way he was going to get round that bend at that speed on that line. If he doesn't assume responsibility for his own bad judgement he won't learn.



Yeah, the crash was the result of inexperience and bad judgement from Barguil, but blaming someone else rather than taking responsibility is rather less excuable. He's lucky Thomas is so sanguine (and such a hard bloke).


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Did he say that on France TV? If that's the line he takes it's worse than the one he took on the road. Because there's clear daylight between Teejay and himself and there was simply no way he was going to get round that bend at that speed on that line. If he doesn't assume responsibility for his own bad judgement he won't learn.
> 
> EDIT: Ok, team Barguil have posted the proof of being pushed by Teejay - there is the slightest of contact some way back. Plenty of time to have responded. https://vid.me/Zp3H


He said when Tejay nudged him, his fingers slipped off the brake lever so he had no rear braking, but that contact shown on the video seems to be way before the braking point for the corner. Still, the riders are living on the edge on these fast descents and it's easy for us to judge from our armchairs.
Anyway, no harm done in the end, luckily.


----------



## Stonechat (20 Jul 2015)

Only thing I could see is that maybe Bargui's right foot became unclipped


----------



## Andrew Br (20 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> . He's lucky Thomas is so sanguine (*and such a hard bloke*).



That last bit may not be lucky for Barge-uil .


----------



## Foghat (20 Jul 2015)

Good to see Sagan beaten again, and Tinkov's subsequent Comical Ali denials were amusing.


----------



## Crackle (20 Jul 2015)

https://vid.me/Zp3H

I take it all back. Teejay did move into Barguil and knock him off line. Doesn't alter the fact that Barguil is a loose descender.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> He said when Tejay nudged him, his fingers slipped off the brake lever so he had no rear braking, but that contact shown on the video seems to be way before the braking point for the corner...



Hmmm... pretty sure I saw Barguil's rear wheel locked up in the replay...


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Only thing I could see is that maybe Bargui's right foot became unclipped


I assumed he unclipped on purpose because he knew he wasn't going to make it through the corner?


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I don't think there was much more he could do. He was basically towing the group on his own at times. He must have been flat out ...



I don't know, he seemed to have enough energy to rein in the other attacks, and go all out on the descent and last few km. I guess we'll never know. Haven't heard a post race interview with Sagan so I don't know how he felt about it (even if he'd say).


----------



## screenman (20 Jul 2015)

Did you see G's crash helmet bang that post.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Hmmm... pretty sure I saw Barguil's rear wheel locked up in the replay...


I thought the same, about 50 metres after he brushed Teejay. Far too late.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Thinking about Sagan and the complaints that everyone is targeting him... It strikes me that if he can't handle the fact that one of the jersey holders becomes the centre of attention, he isn't yet mature enough to wear it. I don't mean that as a criticism, just that he may still have a lot of growing up to do.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Thinking about Sagan and the complaints that everyone is targeting him... It strikes me that if he can't handle the fact that one of the jersey holders becomes the centre of attention, *he isn't yet mature enough to wear it.* I don't mean that as a criticism, just that he may still have a lot of growing up to do.



He's won it for the past 3 years.


----------



## Rasmus (20 Jul 2015)

Sagan needs to target his energy usage. If he stops trying to win every stage, maybe he'll win one. 

Or, he could keep doing it this way and dominate the green jersey for _n_ years to come.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

Sky have just announced that Thomas will carry on with a sore shoulder and a bruised ear. A bruised ear. Not something you encounter every day of the week.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jul 2015)

Sagan, IMO, is at a bit of a crossroads in his career. Does he just become a GC points rider, a classics rider of a tour rider. He doesn't have the body shape (currently) to go for GC's but would do well (and has shown some of that this year) in one week races.


----------



## HF2300 (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Thinking about Sagan and the complaints that everyone is targeting him... It strikes me that if he can't handle the fact that one of the jersey holders becomes the centre of attention, he isn't yet mature enough to wear it. I don't mean that as a criticism, just that he may still have a lot of growing up to do.



I don't know if he complains that everyone's targeting him, or not in a petulant way at least - the fact is that a strong and versatile rider is going to be watched and isn't going to be given free rein. If he had GC ambitions, or was even top 10 - 15 I don't imagine the breakaway would have been given leeway today, for example.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> He's won it for the past 3 years.


I know but he's complaining that everyone targeted him. Oleg Tinkov said "his real problem is that everyone race against him". Sagan said "it is very hard to go for the win when ... everybody just stay on the wheel and they waiting for what I do ..."

I'm not saying he's not a good enough rider to win - he's proved that he is, time and time again. He's brilliant, physically. I just think he's got a lot more growing up to do.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I know but he's complaining that everyone targeted him. Oleg Tinkov said "his real problem is that everyone race against him". Sagan said "it is very hard to go for the win when ... everybody just stay on the wheel and they waiting for what I do ..."
> 
> I'm not saying he's not a good enough rider to win - he's proved that he is, time and time again. He's brilliant, physically. I just think he's got a lot more growing up to do.


There's nothing incorrect in what he was saying. It is very hard for him to win when everyone sits on his wheel waiting for him to make a move.
Whether it's seen as "moaning" is open to interpretation.


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> There's nothing incorrect in what he was saying. It is very hard for him to win when everyone sits on his wheel waiting for him to make a move.
> Whether it's seen as "moaning" is open to interpretation.


Moaning is your word, not mine


----------



## raindog (20 Jul 2015)

Here's the vid of Barguil explaining that his fingers slipped off the rear brake lever - make of it what you will.
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/-ma-tete-dans-un-poteau/575674


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Moaning is your word, not mine


complaining/moaning, whatever


----------



## bikeman66 (20 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> Here's the vid of Barguil explaining that his fingers slipped off the rear brake lever - make of it what you will.
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/-ma-tete-dans-un-poteau/575674


He needs to stick to one story! I heard he claimed another rider pushed him off line for the corner, so he couldn't avoid G. Which one is the official line then Warren?


----------



## Andrew_P (20 Jul 2015)

The ITV GT interview was pure class, he was gutted he lost his glasses as they are not made anymore. He said I expect the team Dr to be a long in a minute and ask my name and DOB, interview quips do you know it? Yes Chris, Chris Froome


----------



## Gains84 (20 Jul 2015)

Can someone put me out of my misery please. What is the song/band played for the end credits of itv4 today its driving me crazy?!


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jul 2015)

> @velocast: While, thankfully, @GeraintThomas86 is ok, it's unknown how long the citizens of Gap will be without landline telephone connectivity.


https://twitter.com/velocast/status/623155681223438337


----------



## MisterStan (20 Jul 2015)

Thomas' descent must have been stunning. He fell off, had to climb out of a ditch and recover his bike, then had to get back on and chase them down. To only lose 38 seconds beggars belief.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> He needs to stick to one story! I heard he claimed another rider pushed him off line for the corner, so he couldn't avoid G. Which one is the official line then Warren?


He does say it was Teejay in that clip. Same story. Jury's out on the truth of the story though.... Lots of support for GT and his Welsh humour (which translates as English humour, just as Froome's ''Wild west'' translates as ''Far west'' in French.) in the commentaries.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Thomas' descent must have been stunning. He fell off, had to climb out of a ditch and recover his bike, then had to get back on and chase them down. To only lose 38 seconds beggars belief.


Nah, he changed bike for one of those nuclear powered seat post ones. They're slick, those TeamMachiavelli guys.


----------



## mjr (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Sky have just announced that Thomas will carry on with a sore shoulder and a bruised ear. A bruised ear. Not something you encounter every day of the week.


Not something covered by his crash helmet, either.


----------



## Wafer (20 Jul 2015)

If only Barguil's bike had disc brakes...


----------



## mcshroom (20 Jul 2015)

Wafer said:


> If only Barguil's bike had disc brakes...


He locked up the rear. It wasn't the brakes that were the limiting factor.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2015)

Will they be testing Geraint for GPO?



Anyone under the age of 40 or so don't even bother...


----------



## coffeejo (20 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Will they be testing Geraint for GPO?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone under the age of 40 or so don't even bother...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

Katusha getting on the sabotage bandwagon, apparently there were 10 punctures in 500m today and one of their tyres had this stuck in it


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Not something covered by his crash helmet, either.


Here, you are, helmets with removable ear flaps. The removable bit means you don't need a whole new helmet. http://www.needlesports.com/Catalog...-Ski-Climb-Bike-Helmet-SAL-XENON#.Va1eBvlVhJI


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (20 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Will they be testing Geraint for GPO?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone under the age of 40 or so don't even bother...


Genius post!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Will they be testing Geraint for GPO?
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone under the age of 40 or so don't even bother...


Glad you mentioned that bit at the end...it would explain why I have no idea what you are on about


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Glad you mentioned that bit at the end...it would explain why I have no idea what you are on about



_Yeah right!_


----------



## bikeman66 (20 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Not something covered by his crash helmet, either.


.............and we're off down the cycle helmet debate path once again!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

I'll try to steer us back to the doping debate; today's stage winner was implicated in Operation Puerto, and in 2010 thought the best was yet to come in his career maybe even a top 5 in GC
http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/ruben-plaza-says-operation-puerto-ruined-his-career

To save you going to look at his palmares; he hasn't, he won't. A downhill* career since named in Puerto.

*sorry


----------



## bikeman66 (20 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Katusha getting on the sabotage bandwagon, apparently there were 10 punctures in 500m today and one of their tyres had this stuck in it


The French have form for this kind of thing. Italy's Gino Bartali withdrew the whole Italian team in 1950, while in a dominant position, because he felt threatened by insults, jeering and spectators trying to push him off his bike. I guess the problem with nails and tacks being thrown on to the road is nearly as old as Le Tour itself though, with the first recorded incident of this being in 1904. It certainly happened during stage 14 in 2012 too. As far as this year is concerned, my own opinion is that it is one of the best of recent times, so it's a real shame to hear of these story's of physical and verbal assault and of objects being thrown at riders or on to the road. I know it's a big money game, but first and foremost it is supposed to be sport!


----------



## Foghat (20 Jul 2015)

Voigt's protestations regarding this descent are rather ridiculous, and somewhat reminiscent of the Schlecks' objections at having to race downhill a few years ago. I think they lost time on this same road when Contador decided to go for it.

Most technical descents in mountainous terrain can be lethal if you make even just a small mistake in the wrong place at the wrong time. Croix de Fer, Glandon, Madeleine, Cormet de Roseland, Izoard, Allos etc are all littered with death (or race-changing) opportunities. And any which don't have a big climb finish or long flat run-in to follow will be even more stressful in a race situation, not just the Col de Manse.

Head-first into a concrete wall or a rock face, tipping over a low wall or barrier into a ravine or over the edge of a bridge are all easily possible in countless places on many descents in cycling, so if professional riders want or feel compelled to race down them in a race of the Tour's stature, rather than protest about them they should:

conduct a recce and pay attention on it and in any briefings

consider and be aware of their ability and comfort zone

take more care

not behave like idiotic/inexperienced sportive riders (i.e. be more observant, adapt to the conditions, respect the other riders)
It's perfectly possible to still blitzkrieg a descent, and maintain sporting ethics and televisual spectacle, whilst observing the above. Calling for descents to be avoided, or no descents close to a finish, is nonsense when it's within the riders' own control how much risk they take. Does he disagree with the Poggio in Milan San-Remo too?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (20 Jul 2015)

Foghat said:


> Voigt's protestations regarding this descent are rather ridiculous


I sometimes wonder if it's really him or either one of Phil or Paul doing a bad German accent as "he" has bollocks all of interest to say and is so wide of the mark with knowledge of potential race scenarios and the type of rider suited to particular terrains.

"He" is suspiciously píss poor at rider identification as well.


----------



## 400bhp (20 Jul 2015)

Foghat said:


> Voigt's protestations regarding this descent are rather ridiculous, and somewhat reminiscent of the Schlecks' objections at having to race downhill a few years ago. I think they lost time on this same road when Contador decided to go for it.
> 
> Most technical descents in mountainous terrain can be lethal if you make even just a small mistake in the wrong place at the wrong time. Croix de Fer, Glandon, Madeleine, Cormet de Roseland, Izoard, Allos etc are all littered with death (or race-changing) opportunities. And any which don't have a big climb finish or long flat run-in to follow will be even more stressful in a race situation, not just the Col de Manse.
> 
> ...



Yep, you're right he did lose time. Contador & Sammy Sanchez got a few seconds on the small peloton sized group. I can't remember who it was (Voeckler?) that ended up in someone's driveway. Brilliant & memorable stage.

And I have the feeling this was the descent where one of the riders got concussion on the same corner where G came off??


----------



## bikeman66 (20 Jul 2015)

Foghat said:


> Voigt's protestations regarding this descent are rather ridiculous, and somewhat reminiscent of the Schlecks' objections at having to race downhill a few years ago. I think they lost time on this same road when Contador decided to go for it.
> 
> Most technical descents in mountainous terrain can be lethal if you make even just a small mistake in the wrong place at the wrong time. Croix de Fer, Glandon, Madeleine, Cormet de Roseland, Izoard, Allos etc are all littered with death (or race-changing) opportunities. And any which don't have a big climb finish or long flat run-in to follow will be even more stressful in a race situation, not just the Col de Manse.
> 
> ...


Great post! It's the Tour de France for goodness sake. The roads in France go up.........and they go down, it's part of the deal. Just as the other specialist riders, the climbers, the time triallists, there are those who excell on the descents. Peter Sagan's pursuit of Plaza, although it didn't bear fruit, was sublime, and he demonstrated more than once, how great bike handling skills can get you out of a tight situation.


----------



## Foghat (20 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Doesn't alter the fact that Barguil is a loose descender.



In the lead-up to the incident, Barguil spent much of the descent weaving around van Garderen, gaining and losing a place to him several times, riding alongside him inappropriately and basically descending like a novice riding his first sportve. van Garderen was probably getting a bit brassed off with it, which might explain him nudging Barguil away on the approach to the incident bend when Barguil was idiotically crowding him again.


----------



## Wafer (20 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> He locked up the rear. It wasn't the brakes that were the limiting factor.


----------



## Bonus (21 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Yep, you're right he did lose time. Contador & Sammy Sanchez got a few seconds on the small peloton sized group. I can't remember who it was (Voeckler?) that ended up in someone's driveway. Brilliant & memorable stage.
> 
> And I have the feeling this was the descent where one of the riders got concussion on the same corner where G came off??



Was that the time TV (whilst in yellow iirc) went off the road through someone's gate (open luckily) into their front driveway, rode a circle and then back onto the road to carry on?


----------



## bikeman66 (21 Jul 2015)

Gains84 said:


> Can someone put me out of my misery please. What is the song/band played for the end credits of itv4 today its driving me crazy?!


I'm almost sure the end credits rolled to the sound of "Go" by The Chemical Brothers...... Featuring Q-tip. Best tune I've heard in a while, and respect to the producers for being bang up to date!


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> Was that the time TV (whilst in yellow iirc) went off the road through someone's gate (open luckily) into their front driveway, rode a circle and then back onto the road to carry on?


I think that was another descent. 15:55 at http://www.cyclingnews.com/races/tour-de-france-2011/stage-17/live-report


----------



## Gains84 (21 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> I'm almost sure the end credits rolled to the sound of "Go" by The Chemical Brothers...... Featuring Q-tip. Best tune I've heard in a while, and respect to the producers for being bang up to date!


 
Thats the one! Thankyou so much thats been doing my head in!!


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2015)

The music selection on ITV has always been pretty awesome.


----------



## robertob (21 Jul 2015)

I've got tons of respect for Sagan who is out there fighting every day. He deserves to get the elusive win.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2015)

Maybe he needs to be in a different team.


----------



## Globalti (21 Jul 2015)

That closing credits music was absolutely perfect for the shots of the riders hooning down the road - a really excellent choice. Gotta get it on iTunes. 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LO2RPDZkY88


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2015)

Geraint Thomas continues the head injury joke about thinking he's Chris Froome

https://twitter.com/GeraintThomas86/status/623402922676719616


----------



## tug benson (21 Jul 2015)

@inrng: Froome on Col du Soudet to La Pierre St Martin
RPM avg 97
HR avg 158bpm, 174 max
5.78W/kg
via L'Equipe's @a_thomas_commin at Sky press conf.


----------



## BrumJim (21 Jul 2015)

Reminds me of the famous football manager quote:
Partick Thistle’s John Lambie after Colin McGlashan did not know who he was after suffering concussion
‘Tell him he's Pele and get him back on.’


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Geraint Thomas continues the head injury joke about thinking he's Chris Froome
> 
> https://twitter.com/GeraintThomas86/status/623402922676719616


Whilst Thomas is most amusing the feckwittedry of replies is astounding - from both the haterz to the fanboy ass-lickers


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2015)

Globalti said:


> That closing credits music was absolutely perfect for the shots of the riders hooning down the road - a really excellent choice. Gotta get it on iTunes.


That video is bizarre. Paris's Little Manhattan, apparently. And no sooner did I finish watching it did the tune come on the radio again... STOP MESSING WITH MY REALITY!


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2015)

here are the Sky figures for Froome's climb of Pierre-Saint-Martin last week
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Sky-publie-des-donnees-de-froome/575800


----------



## ColinJ (21 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> here are the Sky figures for Froome's climb of Pierre-Saint-Martin last week
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Sky-publie-des-donnees-de-froome/575800


Or in English, wot tug benson posted above an hour ago!


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2015)

oops, sorry tug me old mate


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Whilst Thomas is most amusing the feckwittedry of replies is astounding - from both the haterz to the fanboy ass-lickers


I never read the replies, it's just the hoi polloi after all.


----------



## Aperitif (21 Jul 2015)

raindog said:


> oops, sorry tug me old mate


That would be called a TMN in other circles...a "Tour Moi Non"


----------



## Shadow (21 Jul 2015)

Rest day today, so time for a little reflection.

As usual, am really enjoying the race, even though many seem to be disappointed with how the GC is evolving. Highlight so far for me, has to be Cummings' win, partly because the bloody french tv did not show him chasing back, so he seemed to come from nowhere as Bardet and Pinot watched each other.

Yesterday was also another good day's racing. MTN had 3 guys in the top 19, thereby jumping to second place overall in the team classification. Astonishing for a wild card team, pushing down the big budget boys of BMC, Sky etc. MTN are having a fantastic debut TdF.


----------



## Wafer (21 Jul 2015)

Unplanned working from home this afternoon as the dogs been ill, thought, 'ooh I could put the TDF on in the background', turn on ITV4, oh, it's not on yet, go into tv guide, oh it's not on next either, oh hang on.... 
Why couldn't the dog be ill while they are in the Alps?


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2015)

I find it linguistically pleasing that the rest day, which places a break in proceedings in in Gap.


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> I never read the replies, it's just idiots like us after all.



FTFY


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> @inrng: Froome on Col du Soudet to La Pierre St Martin
> RPM avg 97
> HR avg 158bpm, 174 max
> 5.78W/kg
> via L'Equipe's @a_thomas_commin at Sky press conf.



You just couldn't let it lie...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> That would be called a TMN in other circles...


Surely in the Tour thread it would be a TMN-Qhubeka


----------



## Hont (21 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> @inrng: Froome on Col du Soudet to La Pierre St Martin
> 5.78W/kg



Which just shows the large margin of error the "pseudo-scientists" (to paraphrase Brailsford) are working under. The original estimate was 6.1 W/Kg, but they had Froome's weight at 71 Kg not the 67.5 Kg Sky quote. I did ask Ross Tucker via Twitter whether he was sure on Froome's weight, but he didn't reply. Clearly the answer would have been 'no'.

So we appear to have had a week's worth of finger pointing based on error. But you do wonder why Sky didn't release this earlier. We might have been able to follow the race without wading through a load of BS each day.

F**k knows where France TV got 7 W/Kg from.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> We might have been able to follow the race without wading through a load of BS each day.


I have managed that as it is


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> F**k knows where France TV got 7 W/Kg from.


they got it from Pierre Sallet who gives a figure of 7.04 w/k for Froome that day
it's on the video I linked to
http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-route/Actualites/Sky-publie-des-donnees-de-froome/575800


----------



## Flying_Monkey (21 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> But you do wonder why Sky didn't release this earlier.



Because, as Tim Kerrison said in the press conference, the information they have on their riders is a competitive advantage over other teams. They don't and shouldn't have to dance to the media's tune. If everyone was releasing all their riders' data then it would be a different matter.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2015)

If the doubters want to play the numbers game to try and prove doping then the only way forward is mandatory public data feeds for all riders with power/HR and official race measured rider/bike stage start weight (never mind the fact that a rider might lose a bit of weight just getting to a big climb.

They can be publically released after the stage.


----------



## Stonechat (21 Jul 2015)

Never mind the boring arguments, I am going cold turkey for my cycling fix, roll on tomorrow and the next stage


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2015)

There's more on Tim Kerrison's presentation here

http://www.cyclingweekly.co.uk/raci...we-learn-from-chris-froomes-power-data-183677

If it's true and why shouldn't it be, then some people producing estimates are looking extremely silly.


----------



## Wafer (21 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> If it's true and why shouldn't it be, then some people producing estimates are looking extremely silly.



Oh don't worry, the Sky/Froome haters are just saying Sky are lying and giving out bogus data.


----------



## psmiffy (21 Jul 2015)

A VAM of 1600 Vm/hr - I work on 100m every 15min a VAM of 400 Vm/hr but of course I do stop for photos, cakes and the occasional P


----------



## Crackle (21 Jul 2015)

Wafer said:


> Oh don't worry, the Sky/Froome haters are just saying Sky are lying and giving out bogus data.


Oh I dare say they are all scrambling around, selectively quoting things they've said to make it look like they were correct all along or, as you say, just trotting out the conspiracy line. Releasing this data is not going to alter the slavering mobs baying.


----------



## psmiffy (21 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Oh I dare say they are all scrambling around, selectively quoting things they've said to make it look like they were correct all along or, as you say, just trotting out the conspiracy line. Releasing this data is not going to alter the slavering mobs baying.



Yup - too many imponderables - muddied the waters - for a lot of people it will not explain how he was able to outgun so dramatically a pretty elite group of athletes


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Never mind the boring arguments, I am going cold turkey for my cycling fix, roll on tomorrow and the next stage


Is your bike broken?


----------



## HF2300 (21 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> ... for a lot of people it will not explain how he was able to outgun so dramatically a pretty elite group of athletes



Although if it doesn't they might not be looking at things rationally...


----------



## Wafer (21 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Releasing this data is not going to alter the slavering mobs baying.



Indeed, they are even saying this is Sky being proactive to get their message out first so they can claim the high ground if other teams release data etc...


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> I did ask Ross Tucker via Twitter whether he was sure on Froome's weight, but he didn't reply.


You could have saved yourself the trouble. Tucker says _"if we go with 71kg, halfway between his Strava-listed and team-website listed mass"_ Link

So the answer is no - he's not sure, and he's pretty open about it.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Jul 2015)

I can't see the Heads of State battling it out tomorrow, so possibly a good chance for a break and/or someone with their sights on KOM points; a young French rider perhaps?


----------



## Wafer (21 Jul 2015)

Apparently there's a couple of young British riders being 'let off the leash'. Perhaps they'll see what summer tv is on?


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I find it linguistically pleasing that the rest day, which places a break in proceedings in in Gap.



I wonder if they're spending the day relaxing in a nice pair of chinos and a comfortable sweater.


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> They don't and shouldn't have to dance to the media's tune





jarlrmai said:


> If the doubters want to play the numbers game to try and prove doping then the only way forward is mandatory public data feeds for all riders



FM has it spot on. If they're going to release data, releasing it to a responsible, credible outlet of their choice (such as L'Equipe) is the way to do it.

Ross Tucker used to be a passive observer of the numbers, and in that capacity has had a lot to say that is of interest to cycling fans. Now he seems to have let his number of twitter followers go to his head and has become self-appointed arbiter of the truth. He may be a respectable sports scientist but he's not a credible journalist.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jul 2015)

Having analysed Froome's power data I've concluded he'd save some money by switching tariffs. It's really easy to do nowadays.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2015)

While I suppose it's a step in the right direction, one team releasing a selected subset of data on one rider at one point in time is not really much use to anyone other than for PR purposes. I'm sure if Lance were around now he could produce some data that would look fine, as far as it goes.

If physiological profile data were independently collected over time by an independent organisation (like WADA or something) for most/all riders then we'd be getting somewhere. A kind of passport with knobs on, maybe bit like what Brailsford is suggesting. Which would be incredibly expensive, and would have all kinds of privacy and competitive issues. And it would take a long time to become useful, as it would need to accrue history. For example it wouldn't go back and cover the crucial time of CF's metamorphosis from crappy Barloworld rider to best in the world.


----------



## Hont (21 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> You could have saved yourself the trouble. Tucker says _"if we go with 71kg, halfway between his Strava-listed and team-website listed mass"_ Link


My question pre-dated his article.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> My question pre-dated his article.


Fairy nuff. 

I do wish he'd publish ± margin of error on his figures. It would make them more useful. And having spent several years having the importance of errors of measurement drummed into me, it irks me a bit.


----------



## Hont (21 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> While I suppose it's a step in the right direction, one team releasing a selected subset of data on one rider at one point in time is not really much use to anyone other than for PR purposes. I'm sure if Lance were around now he could produce some data that would look fine, as far as it goes.



100% agree with that but they had to do something for exactly that reason - PR. A team wholly reliant on sponsorship for funding can't afford to stick two fingers up to the media and the fans. You never know, it might reduce the time spent washing piss out of rider's jerseys too.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> 100% agree with that but they had to do something for exactly that reason - PR. A team wholly reliant on sponsorship for funding can't afford to stick two fingers up to the media and the fans. You never know, it might reduce the time spent washing piss out of rider's jerseys too.



When you're in yellow already...


----------



## mjr (21 Jul 2015)

Is that David Millar doing the voiceover on the Samsung #RIDEFOR advert on Eurosport?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Is that David Millar doing the voiceover on the Samsung #RIDEFOR advert on Eurosport?


Yes.

This is a longer version without Millar's voiceover but with Jensie playing DS (directeur sportif, not Nintendo)


----------



## Berk on a Bike (21 Jul 2015)

Unfortunate still for that video, isn't it...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2015)

ITV just said that they didn't have time to give the full Tim Kerrison barrage of Froome's data but that they would put it on their website. So get your calculators warmed up.....

EDIT: Ta da data.... http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/video-team-sky-reveal-froome-climb-data-in-rest-day-press-conference


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ITV just said that they didn't have time to give the full Tim Kerrison barrage of Froome's data but that they would put it on their website. So get your calculators warmed up.....
> 
> EDIT: Ta da data.... http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/video-team-sky-reveal-froome-climb-data-in-rest-day-press-conference



My calculator came up with 55378008


----------



## smutchin (21 Jul 2015)

What's the highest number of different British stage winners in a single edition of the Tour? We've had three this year, which I don't recall ever happening before (edit: except all those years ago in 2012, doh!). Would be great if one of the Yates brothers wins in the Alps to make it four.


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> My calculator came up with 55378008


I got 55318008, much prefer my answer.


----------



## jarlrmai (21 Jul 2015)

So 5 days of racing left, what's the podium gonna look like?

1. Froome
2. Quintana
3. Valverde

So no change is my bet, I put G 4th though.


----------



## raindog (21 Jul 2015)

Big day tomorrow. 
40 years since Bernard Thevenet nicked yellow off Merckx on the Pra Loup 


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K7Q-vjipcv0


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e10Qp6dJXpc


----------



## threebikesmcginty (21 Jul 2015)

Despite the incessant bollocks being spouted all over the shop it's great racing this year.


----------



## roadrash (21 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Despite the incessant bollocks being spouted all over the shop it's great racing this year.



couldnt agree more.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (21 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I got 55318008, much prefer my answer.


No, I reckon your osymetric calculator is overrreporting. 

All I get from the figures is the conviction that Froome has a remarkably efficient body for climbing. It must be wombdoping affecting his mitochondria.


----------



## Dogtrousers (21 Jul 2015)

Kimmage pads out the rest day with more of the same in an interview with Irish radio. Not entirely uninteresting. But it's a close run thing.

https://soundcloud.com/offtheball/paul-kimmage-on-chris-froome-team-sky-and-the-2015-tour-de-france


----------



## themosquitoking (21 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> No, I reckon your osymetric calculator is overrreporting.
> 
> All I get from the figures is the conviction that Froome has a remarkably efficient body for climbing. It must be wombdoping affecting his mitochondria.


I reckon that much like Obelix he got dropped into a cauldron of magic potion as a child and so never needs to inject it.


----------



## the_craig (21 Jul 2015)

Checked my bookie account (McBookie)

16/1 for Roman Bardet to take the win tomorrow. He's had a poor tour so far but can he repeat his heroics from the Dauphine with his spectacular decent from Col d'Allos?


----------



## oldroadman (21 Jul 2015)

Smokin Joe said:


> So the thing sticking out from behind the rider's saddles is a data transmitter. Here was me thinking they were small mudguards to help prevent riders getting grit stuck on their shorts and developing saddle boils......and telling that to two of my neighbours who asked about them
> 
> I hope they catch the tosser who threw the cup of urine into Froome's face and make him drink a bucket of it.


Yep, it was foul, cowardly, and disgraceful. Just like the innuendo of the two former dopers working for French TV and "suggesting" things about which they have no evidence, except that Froome is a bit better at this racing lark than they may have been without a drop of preparation.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> what's the podium gonna look like?



Not too dissimilar to this:






IGMC


----------



## Globalti (22 Jul 2015)

I dislike the guy but I'm genuinely sorry to see that Contador and his team-mates have been sweating; I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. Tinkoff being too tight to pay for a decent hotel they are staying in one of those second-rate places that you find all over Europe that can't afford to run the AC chillers. The linked report says that after enduring temperatures of up to 40c out on the road, the temperature in their rooms is 35c. That would be enough to have me marching in fury down the road to a better hotel:

http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...r-un-hotel-pas-digne-du-tour-de-france/575860


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

Just read this piece about Vasseur's proposals to prevent motorised doping:
http://m.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-ro...e-cedric-vasseur-repond-a-chris-froome/574961

Basically, he suggests a post-stage inspection of all bikes, like the parc fermé system in F1. He also says that his comments about Froome were not meant to be insinuations or accusations and that if Froome is riding clean he should be happy to submit to the bike inspection proposal. 

Leaving aside the malodorous and distinctly weaselish nature of his comments, he's forgetting that F1 has only 19 days of racing spread out over nine months and only 20 drivers, compared to 21 days of racing in 23 days and 198 riders.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2015)

Globalti said:


> I dislike the guy but I'm genuinely sorry to see that Contador and his team-mates have been sweating; I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. Tinkoff being too tight to pay for a decent hotel they are staying in one of those second-rate places that you find all over Europe that can't afford to run the AC chillers. The linked report says that after enduring temperatures of up to 40c out on the road, the temperature in their rooms is 35c. That would be enough to have me marching in fury down the road to a better hotel:
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...r-un-hotel-pas-digne-du-tour-de-france/575860



As Smeggers says, that isn't how it works. Sky wanted to bring their motorhome for Froome, but UCI wouldn't allow it.


----------



## oldroadman (22 Jul 2015)

Globalti said:


> I dislike the guy but I'm genuinely sorry to see that Contador and his team-mates have been sweating; I wouldn't wish that on my worst enemy. Tinkoff being too tight to pay for a decent hotel they are staying in one of those second-rate places that you find all over Europe that can't afford to run the AC chillers. The linked report says that after enduring temperatures of up to 40c out on the road, the temperature in their rooms is 35c. That would be enough to have me marching in fury down the road to a better hotel:
> 
> http://www.lequipe.fr/Cyclisme-sur-...r-un-hotel-pas-digne-du-tour-de-france/575860


Some posters have no clue what the Tour is like. 4,000+ beds required every night. If you don't like your hotel find another? Only if you want to drive 200km, maybe if you are lucky you MIGHT find one you like, all air conned and lovely (in rural France..?). The rules are simple, riders have to stay in the hotel the organiser provides. Some nights it's 5 star, others less so (and sometimes not good at all). But as mentioned it's shared out, a leveller for every team. Even Oleg with all his dosh can't buy his way out of things all the time is at least comforting for everyone who has to live on a budget. Not every team has limitless resources - MTN seem to be doing OK and they are a division 2 team with, no doubt, a budget to match.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (22 Jul 2015)

Although an extra luton van filled with portable air con units could be an option for someone with more cash than they can count.


----------



## the_craig (22 Jul 2015)

I thought they got allocated 50 stars and when they got a hotel, the star rating was removed from their 50 in order to share the quality of the hotels around all the teams.


----------



## Globalti (22 Jul 2015)

I appreciate that the Tour places a huge strain on the resources of an area or town with the arrival of thousands of competitors, staff and spectators. My comment was more in the context of a holiday or business trip - I've had enough of crap hotels as one bad one can ruin the entire trip.


----------



## robertob (22 Jul 2015)

Intrigued to see what happens today... can see a break get home. If Rolland isn't in there I'd be disappointed. A day made for him. Was expecting him many other days too, but today has to be his day!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Although an extra luton van filled with portable air con units could be an option for someone with more cash than they can count.


I was wondering about how effective portable air con would be. Though, if they'd work, I'd think the onus might be on ASO/UCI to provide them within the remit of caring for the competitors living environments for the duration of the race. If it were distributed on a hottest room first basis, you'd sidestep the ''richest teams get the best'' problem. And, besides, no team is going to need them every night and rest day anyway.

Also, if a town such as Gap wishes to keep its place in TdF history and the money this brings to the town, le Maire should be working with hoteliers to improve the provision of comfortable rooms. It's in their collective interest.


----------



## Beebo (22 Jul 2015)

oldroadman said:


> Some posters have no clue what the Tour is like. 4,000+ beds required every night. If you don't like your hotel find another? Only if you want to drive 200km, maybe if you are lucky you MIGHT find one you like, all air conned and lovely (in rural France..?). The rules are simple, riders have to stay in the hotel the organiser provides. Some nights it's 5 star, others less so (and sometimes not good at all). But as mentioned it's shared out, a leveller for every team. Even Oleg with all his dosh can't buy his way out of things all the time is at least comforting for everyone who has to live on a budget. Not every team has limitless resources - MTN seem to be doing OK and they are a division 2 team with, no doubt, a budget to match.


Which is why Richie's Portacabin got banned, they didnt want humdreds on mobile homes turning up at the end of ever stage.
Although i can see why Sky thought it was a good idea for their team leader to sleep in the same bed every night.
I'm sure Sky bring their own matresses to all hotels, so at least the beds are comfy.


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2015)

Delftse Post said:


> As Smeggers says, that isn't how it works. Sky wanted to bring their motorhome for Froome, but UCI wouldn't allow it.


What was the wording of the rule change? Is there any opportunity for (say) a team bus with reclining or unfolding seats to be used as a last-ditch alternative to a truly awful hotel?

http://velonews.competitor.com/2015/06/news/no-motorhome-for-sky-as-uci-issues-new-rule_374618 says “In all road stage races on the international calendar, the organisers must cover the subsistence expenses of the teams from the night before the start to the final day; riders must stay in the hotels provided by the organiser throughout the entire duration of the race.”

So I guess there could be some argument over what "stay in the hotels" means... or whether some sort of temperature-controlled sleep pods could be taken in to fix unacceptable rooms. I'm not sure whether oxygen tents have even been permitted, but we've seen EQS take their own mattressess:

View: http://youtube.com/watch?v=NB8-S05EYBw


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

Nice BBC interview with G here


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

35 km and there's a 36 man breakaway (!) including Sagan, Purito, Hesjedal and Pinot. Westra and Haas have dropped off the back of the peloton


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Vicenzo Nibali said:


> “I'm very far away from the podium, but it's not impossible. With a bit of luck, I can make it. Don't expect a solo attack in the middle of a mountain, something that guarantees they take you by the ears when they catch you later on. With fresher temperatures I'll go better and the rain isn't a problem for me. I've never felt super for all of this year. I was more self confident and determined one year ago. I'm not pissed off. I've never been able to live normally after I won the Tour. But I'll play my cards in the Alps, also for winning a stage.”


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2015)

Greg lemond just said , among other things,

The sport needs and deserves transparency,

i couldnt agree more


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> The sport needs and deserves transparency,


Some of those team kits are risque enough already....


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

roadrash said:


> Greg lemond just said , among other things,
> 
> The sport needs and deserves transparency,
> 
> i couldnt agree more



I agree too, but 'transparency' doesn't mean being obliged to release all your data to any blogger with a chip on their shoulder.


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I agree too, but 'transparency' doesn't mean being obliged to release all your data to any blogger with a chip on their shoulder.


This.

Proving a negative is impossible, and the conspiracy theorists are never going to accept the data given. They will either claim it is incomplete or that it is falsified. If we really have to release data on anything and everything, then this should be dealt with purely by a body such as WADA or the UCI, rather than every tin-foil hatted self publicist with a grudge.


----------



## psmiffy (22 Jul 2015)

♫ If one green bottle should accidently fall ♫ - Van Garderen 2mins off the back


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Tejay van Garderen is ill. 2 mins off the bunch and has called the medical car.


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I agree too, but 'transparency' doesn't mean being obliged to release all your data to any blogger with a chip on their shoulder.


i agree with you ,


----------



## roadrash (22 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> This.
> 
> Proving a negative is impossible, and the conspiracy theorists are never going to accept the data given. They will either claim it is incomplete or that it is falsified. If we really have to release data on anything and everything, then this should be dealt with purely by a body such as WADA or the UCI, rather than every tin-foil hatted self publicist with a grudge.



couldnt have put it better myself


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Tejay van Garderen is ill. 2 mins off the bunch and has called the medical car.



“If I’m realistic, in the Pyrénées, I’m going to need to follow the guys who are important and take the opportunity if it’s there, but really use it as an opportunity to let other guys wear themselves down,” van Garderen said. “I think my strength is going to be in my consistency”


----------



## Stephen C (22 Jul 2015)

According to the live tracker, both Roche and Porte are in the lead group, how did that happen?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

Thomas doesn't look the same without his white specs.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Never mind showing us the route in what feels like real-time, what's going on with Tejay?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

Luckily they seem to be making there way back to him

https://twitter.com/GeraintsGlasses?lang=en-gb


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Ah, ok, they're not saying anything because they don't know. Fair enough. But Boardman really shouldn't have paused between the words "hemorrhaging" and "time".


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2015)

Stupid question, but where does one get a live link? Thanks


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2015)

Thanks. I thought I had that already, but didn't see it anywhere. 

Thanks.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

They are. There's been lots of attacks, big breakaways going off and reforming, individual attacks.

Haas and Coppel abandon


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Never mind showing us the route in what feels like real-time, what's going on with Tejay?



He's ill, apparently, according to Yvon Ledanois


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (22 Jul 2015)

Isn't there one without adverts?? Eurosport?

I seem to remember something last year


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Think it depends if you want to pay or not.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Lead group supposedly Tanel Kangert (Astana), Jan Bakelants and Mikaël Chérel (AG2R-La Mondiale), Thibaut Pinot and Benoît Vaugrenard (FDJ), Richie Porte and Nicolas Roche (Sky), Rafal Majka and Peter Sagan (Tinkoff-Saxo), Jonathan Castroviejo, José Herrada and Gorka Izagirre (Movistar), John Degenkolb and Simon Geschke (Giant-Alpecin), Alberto Losada (Katusha), Adam Yates (Orica-GreenEdge), Rigoberto Uran (Etixx-Quick Step), Perrig Quémeneur (Europcar), Steven Kruijswijk (LottoNL-Jumbo), Kristjian Durasek and Rafael Valls (Lampre-Merida), Andrew Talansky and Ryder Hesjedal (Cannondale-Garmin), Nicolas Edet (Cofidis), Mathias Frank (IAM Cycling), Merhawi Kudus, Serge Pauwels and Daniel Teklehaimanot (MTNèQhubeka).


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

Teejay back; well done him, chapeau.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

SKY sending Porte and Roche up the road to avoid having to chase... MTN looking at the Team award still then with 3 in the break.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> P&P are saying its tactical genius of Sky to have Richie and Porte in the break...
> 
> Personally, I suspect that of a breakaway of 36 riders, they wouldn't have initially known if there were any GC threats in there?



There was a lot of chaos and breaks getting away and reforming, don't know if that affected things. This is where I'd like to be able to see coverage from the start - it all sounded highly entertaining and a lead-up to the current situation.

I think the whole Van Garderen group has caught up, not just Tejay


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> SKY sending Porte and Roche up the road to avoid having to chase... MTN looking at the Team award still then with 3 in the break.



Pauwels is sucking up more KOM points as well


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Bertie's off then


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Pauwels is sucking up more KOM points as well


Yeah, I just wonder if he can collect enough without a stage win....


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Bertie attacking with 74k still to go


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Movistar chasing Bertie. Looks as though they've split a group off the front of the peloton


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

TJ a mess


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Tejay's blown


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Tejay's slowing down again.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

Rumour is he has a migraine?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Rumour is he has a migraine?


Bloody hell, I can barely stand upright when I get one, let alone ride a bike up a hill.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

For those not watching, there's now a big break, then a maillot jaune group of about 18 riders, then the peloton and a few stragglers off the back. No timings.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Gutted for him...


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Yeah, I just wonder if he can collect enough without a stage win....



Suspect not, he didn't collect all the ones available the other day and there are too many GC contenders to get in the way on the Cat 1 and HC climbs


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Is it just me or has there been an awful lot of minor but energy sapping illness this year?


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2015)

Poor old Tejay, abandon...


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> TJ VG abandons


So close to Paris! He'll be back with a vengeance next year.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

Noooo! I don't know which is worse - the fact that he has had to abandon or that it means Valverde is now in the podium places.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Tejay abandons


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Is it just me or has there been an awful lot of minor but energy sapping illness this year?


I remember a few years ago Cav saying he'd finally overcome his embarrassment about dropping his shorts at the side of the road rather than a pee stop when he had a dodgy stomach one day.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Rumour is he has a migraine?


EQS twitter also say "headache".

Big shame.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Tejay abandons


Keep up


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2015)

Them Saxo Tinkers have got somat planned.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Keep up



I type slowly with one finger


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Wow, everyone's attacking!


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Dumb question. Why did Movistar chase Bertie when he attacked. Why not just look at Sky and say "that's your job".


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dumb question. Why did Movistar chase Bertie when he attacked. Why not just look at Sky and say "that's your job".


Sky were more relaxed about it.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dumb question. Why did Movistar chase Bertie when he attacked. Why not just look at Sky and say "that's your job".


They are also racing Bertie....


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

But they'll never soften Sky up if they just keep working for them. Not that I claim to understand this.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> They are also racing Bertie....


Sure, but can Sky afford to let him go? Jumping on the front and working for Sky seems a bit daft.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Dumb question. Why did Movistar chase Bertie when he attacked. Why not just look at Sky and say "that's your job".


Valverde wants the 3rd sport on sunday


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

I wonder if they were trying to rein Bertie in or jump across to him, which Valverde eventually did a bit late


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

rein him in i'd say, i think valverde could have went straight by him if he wanted to


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

So I guess then that the GC is dead now, and the other teams are just racing for 2nd, and not bothering about the presence or otherwise of Sky.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Maybe Froome's having a tough day after the rest and figures its best to give some time now than possibly overdo it by matching the pace?


----------



## BrumJim (22 Jul 2015)

Two more climbs to go. Keeping his powder dry.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Maybe Froome's having a tough day after the rest and figures its best to give some time now than possibly overdo it by matching the pace?



With 60km and two climbs to go, a strong team who've shown an ability to pace back up and riders in the break he may feel he doesn't need to chase yet


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Maybe Froome's having a tough day after the rest and figures its best to give some time now than possibly overdo it by matching the pace?





BrumJim said:


> Two more climbs to go. Keeping his powder dry.





HF2300 said:


> With 60km and two climbs to go, a strong team who've shown an ability to pace back up and riders in the break he may feel he doesn't need to chase yet


Or there are some reasonable explanations if you're not into random speculation.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Sure, but can Sky afford to let him go? Jumping on the front and working for Sky seems a bit daft.


I guess what I meant, (but failed to say!) is that regardless of what Froome does - win, lose, fall off, Bertie is still trying to beat the others.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Degenkolb scores a KOM point.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Degenkolb to Sagan: I like your hair Peter, but it's lacking body. Have you considered changing your shampoo?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> I guess what I meant, (but failed to say!) is that regardless of what Froome does - win, lose, fall off, Bertie is still trying to beat the others.


What I was thinking was that with Roche and Porte up the road, surely now would be the time to make Sky work hard and turn the screws on them a bit. Even if it risks Bertie getting away, on his own for a while. But hey - these guys know what they're doing. And Sky are very calm.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

That sprint was a bit of a damp squib to watch!


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Did the FDJ rider take full points at that sprint?


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

All of the major contenders have got riders ahead to bridge too. I imagine that Sky thought that may be the case and did the same thing. I imagine they also thought that if the break stayed away they've got two strong finishers there who could win, probably why they look relaxed.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Degenkolb scores a KOM point.




'Phrases you shouldn't hear at the tour'


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> 'Phrases you shouldn't hear at the tour'


"Well that's a bad place to get the bicycle stuck"?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Does Simon Geschke use Alpecin on his beard?


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

Is that rain on the motorbike camera lens?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Greg Lemond has La Vie Claire socks! I want some!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Does Simon Geschke use Alpecin on his beard?


Looks more like 'Just For Cyclists'


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2015)

Whoa! Commentary highlight for @Marmion is Phil saying "Ian Stannard is *adopting the position* at the front of the peloton"



Dogtrousers said:


> But they'll never soften Sky up if they just keep working for them. Not that I claim to understand this.


I don't think anyone understands Movistar's attempts to out-steamroller Sky. On stage 10, it seemed like a massive self-defeat.



Dogtrousers said:


> Degenkolb to Sagan: I like your hair Peter, but it's lacking body. Have you considered changing your shampoo?


It would be great if one of the Giant team had a bottle of Alpecin in their jersey pocket and presented it to him on-camera. The sponsor would probably love it and the fans would nearly die laughing. I bet the commissaires would find a rule infraction somewhere in it, though.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> It would be great if one of the Giant team had a bottle of Alpecin in their jersey pocket and presented it to him on-camera. The sponsor would probably love it and the fans would nearly die laughing. I bet the commissaires would find a rule infraction somewhere in it, though.


Then he wins the next stage...
German dope for your hair !!


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Yeah, I just wonder if he can collect enough without a stage win....



Back when he won the Dauphine Libere KOM I thought Teklehaimanot might have a serious go at the polka-dot jersey, then rowed back on that slightly when he didn't attack in the Pyrenees etc. Interesting that he's now out there in no man's land behind Geschke. Wonder if he's going for it?


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Greg's socks.





I'm off to see where I can get some.


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)




----------



## Mark Grant (22 Jul 2015)

http://www.prendas.co.uk/defeet-levitator-lite-lemondster-socks.html


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Kwiatkowski out the race


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

We're seeing Geschke in the lead, and the Talansky and Sagan groups following - but the race ticker has Yates and Kruijswijk out behind Geschke...


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Greg Lemond has La Vie Claire socks! I want some!


Isn't that odd when La Vie Claire wasn't exactly whole-hearted in supporting him?


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Whoa! Commentary highlight for @Marmion is Phil saying "Ian Stannard is *adopting the position* at the front of the peloton".



...as well as Liggett repeatedly seeing breakaway groups and calling them as stragglers off the back of the peloton


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Kwiatkowski out the race


Do we know why?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Pinot now chasing Geschke.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

Trek seem to have been anonymous this race as a team but Jungels is doing well and Mollema and they are third team overall which surprised me.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Astana up the pace


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Pinot now chasing Geschke.



Needs to make sure he has plenty of time in hand over the peloton before the descent just to make sure he doesn't finish last.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Looks like it's going to rain...


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Needs to make sure he has plenty of time in hand over the peloton before the descent just to make sure he doesn't finish last.


...and we cut away before he starts the descent.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Another appearance for "Heads of State"


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Isn't that odd when La Vie Claire wasn't exactly whole-hearted in supporting him?


They're sold under the Lemond brand, must have something to do with it. I've just bought some, so it worked.
http://www.prendas.co.uk/defeet-levitator-lite-lemondster-socks.html


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Do you think they've told Barguil he's got to ride no closer than 10 meters to anyone else?


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> ...and we cut away before he starts the descent.


That's so he can get a lift down without us knowing.....


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Pinot down


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Pinot rear wheel slides awat from him


----------



## Stephen C (22 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Needs to make sure he has plenty of time in hand over the peloton before the descent just to make sure he doesn't finish last.


And he's down...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2015)

oops


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

That's not going to do his descending confidence any good.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Nibali attacks


----------



## Dayvo (22 Jul 2015)

Pride goes before a fool.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> That's not going to do his descending confidence any good.


Think mine took a beating with it, especially the replay.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

That made me jump and exclaim out loud when he went down.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> That made me jump and exclaim out loud when he went down.


I said "ooooooof". The dog got quite excited.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Nairo now attacks


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Porte's got it back under control.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Porte now with Froome


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Has Pinot just been caught?


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

Wonder if Roche will sit up now?


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Has Pinot just been caught?


Looks like it


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Has Pinot just been caught?


And overtaken by Talansky.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Contador nealry floors nairo


----------



## Stephen C (22 Jul 2015)

Talansky catching and passing Pinot


----------



## mjr (22 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Pinot rear wheel slides awat from him


Was he really using the back brake deep into the bend, as P+P seemed to suggest? If so, then he'd already lost it and that low-side fall was a fairly kind way for it to end.

Another commentary highlight for @Marmion from Phil "I'm hearing on my earphone..."


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2015)

Porte stood back so is there for Froome on the descent.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Nibali's on fire.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Not really clear why Sky seem to be worrying so much about what Nibbles is up to...?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Pinot overtaken again.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

And sky still have roche up the road


----------



## Stephen C (22 Jul 2015)

Pinot descending like a feather!


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Bertie crashes


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

Contador down!


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Contador down.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

bertie and sagan ???


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

Porte's gone missing


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> bertie and sagan ???


Sagan stopped for him by the looks of things.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2015)

This descent is scary.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Porte's gone missing


they still have Roche


----------



## psmiffy (22 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> This descent is scary.



Much nicer going up


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Geschke nearly taken out by his own team car!


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Haven't a clue whats going on with Froome and co


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2015)

That descent was pure looney tune stuff...
Did Bertie have a technical or just fall off?


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> That descent was pure looney tune stuff...
> Did Bertie have a technical or just fall off?


think a puncture


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> think a puncture


Puncture going down that would be trouser filling....


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Froome done an amazing ride there


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Waiting to see what Quintana does on the climb.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Movistar train


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2015)

Where's G?


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Always good seeing a cycling beard win


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

And that's why you're meant to zip up your jersey before winning the stage.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2015)

Void win, open jersey.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2015)

Do you think Nibili, Valverde, Contador, Quintana sleep in the same room as Froomey..
he must get fed up with the sight of them....


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

There goes Quintana.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Bertie has been on the deck


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Looks like Contador went down, not just a mechanical.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Froome's attacking Quintana!


----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Froome's attacking Quintana!


Dopee!


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Looking at Froome and Quintana riding next to one another, they're both such strong climbers, pretty evenly matched but physically they're so different.


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Jul 2015)

Great race today!


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

G's not the same with the new glasses


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Do you think Nibili, Valverde, Contador, Quintana sleep in the same room as Froomey..
> he must get fed up with the sight of them....



He's got posters of them on his wall...


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2015)

I like catchers at the finish, stop the riders going down like a Pinot.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> G's not the same with the new glasses



Great work by him again, though


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> I like catchers at the finish, stop the riders going down like a Pinot.


I'd need one with me for the whole climb.


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> down like a Pinot


Adopts phrase for crashing and descending badly.


----------



## Dave Davenport (22 Jul 2015)

Great ride by Froome.


----------



## User169 (22 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Void win, open jersey.



Company logo still nicely visible, so we'll let him off.


----------



## tug benson (22 Jul 2015)

Amazing from G


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Amazing from G


He's overtaken Contador to take 4th.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Porte says Contador crashed - the front wheel went out, possibly "hit a rock or something like that".


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

I wonder what Jalabert will say about all the riders who came in ahead of Froome today...


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I wonder what Jalabert will say about all the riders who came in ahead of Froome today...


Froome was 25 secs slower up the last climb than in Dauphine. There's a conspiracy there somewhere.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (22 Jul 2015)

I want to see that Quintana attack, where he dropped back a couple of bike lengths, again. I got the impression that Froome anticipated it. If so, sharp riding.


----------



## Basil.B (22 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> How talls Ned Boulting?! He seems to tower over Froomes whos about 6'1" himself.



Ned isn't that tall, I saw him at a Tour series event a few years back in Oxford.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)




----------



## MisterStan (22 Jul 2015)

Height doping too now!


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2015)

Tomorrows stage looks mega tasty..
Looking forward already..


----------



## Basil.B (22 Jul 2015)

First Hipster to win a stage in the TDF!


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Basil.B said:


> First Hipster to win a stage in the TDF!


He had gears. Cheating.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Froome was 25 secs slower up the last climb than in Dauphine. There's a conspiracy there somewhere.



Ah, reverse doping. Clever.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I want to see that Quintana attack, where he dropped back a couple of bike lengths, again. I got the impression that Froome anticipated it. If so, sharp riding.



I had the impression he twigged what was going on and dropped back himself.


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

I got called into a Very Important Meeting when Geschke was inside 2km to go, and have only just got out. FFS. Some people are so inconsiderate.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I got called into a Very Important Meeting when Geschke was inside 2km to go, and have only just got out. FFS. Some people are so inconsiderate.



You should tell them to look for another cloakroom attendant.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (22 Jul 2015)

A mention in dispatches to Louis Meintjes who rolled home alone, barely 3 minutes inside the time cut, after falling ill before the stage. Chapeau, young man.


----------



## Bonus (22 Jul 2015)

Hope he starts tomorrow.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Basil.B said:


> First Hipster to win a stage in the TDF!



TBH I don't see Getschke as a hipster. His beard's nowhere near ridiculous enough.


----------



## Flying Dodo (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Looking at Froome and Quintana riding next to one another, they're both such strong climbers, pretty evenly matched but physically they're so different.



Although Quintana is crap at descending. That's his Achilles heel, as it were.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Although Quintana is crap at descending. That's his Achilles heel, as it were.



Although he was descending with Froome, Valverde and particularly Nibali, so probably not that crap.


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Flying Dodo said:


> Although Quintana is crap at descending. That's his Achilles heel, as it were.


He kept up with Froome, Nibali and Valverde though.


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

There's an echo in here... ;-)

Great minds, or fools seldom?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> There's an echo in here... ;-)
> 
> Great minds, or fools seldom?


Survey says


----------



## HF2300 (22 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Survey says



How did you find a picture of me?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

It's actually labelled @rich p ...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

I really hope SKY tell Thomas to go out in a break tomorrow and see what happens. That'll completely feck everyone.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

The fines so far in this Tour






http://inrng.com/2015/07/fines-uci-tour-de-france/


----------



## PpPete (22 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I really hope SKY tell Thomas to go out in a break tomorrow and see what happens. That'll completely feck everyone.


Sadly he'd have the entire Tinkoff team on his case as soon as he tried.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

PpPete said:


> Sadly he'd have the entire Tinkoff team on his case as soon as he tried.


Aye, I know


----------



## threebikesmcginty (22 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The fines so far in this Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...



So Sky are winning?


----------



## coffeejo (22 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The fines so far in this Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## smutchin (22 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> TBH I don't see Getschke as a hipster. His beard's nowhere near ridiculous enough.



Any beard in combination with shaved legs is plenty ridiculous enough for me. 

I like Geschke though. Not sure why but I think of him as one of the good guys (compared to the pantomime villains like Valverde). Seeing him win makes me happy.


----------



## Dogtrousers (22 Jul 2015)

Interesting stuff as ever from inrng


----------



## mcshroom (22 Jul 2015)

The 1000 CHF fine for the Sky team car getting in the wrong place on Monday after G's off rather distorts the figures. The fines do seem laughable though


----------



## perplexed (22 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> That descent was pure looney tune stuff...
> Did Bertie have a technical or just fall off?



Mick Rodgers stuck a stick in his spokes in revenge for Bertie's whinging at him earlier...


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (22 Jul 2015)

Seeing Geschke so emotional after his win was genuinely moving. Well bloody done that chap.


----------



## bikeman66 (22 Jul 2015)

Going slightly off the track, and this may be a dumb question, but I've never really tuned in to how the time limit for crossing the line is calculated for each stage. Anyone able to shed some light on this for me please?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Going slightly off the track, and this may be a dumb question, but I've never really tuned in to how the time limit for crossing the line is calculated for each stage. Anyone able to shed some light on this for me please?


Copied from Wiki:
Riders completing a stage may be eliminated if their time exceeds the time limit for the stage. The limit is defined as the winner's time plus a percentage, which depends on the type of stage and the winner's average speed. The time limit can be extended or the elimination can be waived if more than 20% of riders exceed the limit or for other reasons such as collisions or foul weather. For example, for a stage classed as "Coefficient 1: Stages with no particular difficulty", the time limit is the winner's time plus 3% for an average speed of up to 36 km/h, increasing in 8 steps to 11% for a speed of over 50 km/h, while on a "Coefficient 5: Very difficult short stages" it varies from 11% (up to 30 km/h) to 22% (over 40 km/h).


----------



## Bobby Mhor (22 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The fines so far in this Tour
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Giant-Alpecin only 50 SF?
Check the UCI for 'thick' hair


----------



## Crackle (22 Jul 2015)

Does anyone read the Marc madiot blog? It's quite amusing. I don't think it's meant to be amusing. I wouldn't be surprised to hear he was burning tyres on the road outside UCI headquarters though.

http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/marc-madiot/marc-madiot-blog-where-is-the-uci-1


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Does anyone read the Marc madiot's blog? It's quite amusing. I don't think it's meant to be amusing. I wouldn't be surprised to hear he was burning tyres on the road outside UCI headquarters though.
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/blogs/marc-madiot/marc-madiot-blog-where-is-the-uci-1


He's a nutter. I like nutters.


----------



## psmiffy (22 Jul 2015)

whilst he is right about his little list reading between the lines though I suspect that if the UCI did get more involved in the day to day things he would be the first to accuse them of being interfering busybodies


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Jul 2015)

Speaking of which, anyone spotted "Hanseeno" shoes?


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2015)

The Inner Ring has it's usual nice preview of the stage - the last climb looks interesting - The Lacets de Montvernier - the profile on veloviewer gives a nice visualisation....

I'd like to see Dan Martin win this stage - if he can get into the breakaway, I think he has a good chance.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> ... the last climb looks interesting - The Lacets de Montvernier - the profile on veloviewer gives a nice visualisation...



Yes, they've included it specially so @Marmion can enjoy the scenery...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Here's a wee insight into a Tour from the past, Vive le Tour! 1962

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nLxAKwtBb4


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> The fines so far in this Tour
> http://inrng.com/2015/07/fines-uci-tour-de-france/



Do UCI or ASO publish full results with penalties etc. the way the Giro does? I can't find them anywhere, and there's no link or reference in the INRNG article.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> Hope he starts tomorrow.


Sadly he abandoned this morning.


----------



## Aperitif (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's a wee insight into a Tour from the past, Vive le Tour! 1962
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nLxAKwtBb4



The assorted motos, with their pillions reporting and snapping is lovely. Not sure I would like to dunk my feet in a bucket though!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> The assorted motos, with their pillions reporting and snapping is lovely. Not sure I would like to dunk my feet in a bucket though!


It's a great wee film, loads going on - I wouldnae fancy being airlifted in the "coffin"


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

8:30 - "Doping, or not doping; that is the question..."

Plus ca change...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Meanwhile, back in 2015...
29 riders have got a minute and a half on the peloton after 30 minutes of racing. A strong looking breakaway.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's a wee insight into a Tour from the past, Vive le Tour! 1962
> 
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nLxAKwtBb4



I wonder what they'd make of today's skinnier, lighter riders - so many of them are stocky.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Meanwhile, back in 2015...
> 29 riders have got a minute and a half on the peloton after 30 minutes of racing. A strong looking breakaway.



Jakob Fuglsang (Astana), Romain Bardet, Jan Bakelants and Christophe Riblon (AG2R-La Mondiale), Thibaut Pinot (FDJ), Roman Kreuziger and Michael Rogers (Tinkoff-Saxo), Jonathan Castroviejo and Winner Anacona (Movistar), Damiano Caruso and Rohan Dennis (BMC), Thomas De Gendt (Lotto-Soudal), Georg Preidler (Giant), Joaquim Rodriguez (Katusha), Michael Matthews and Simon Yates (Orica), Pierre Rolland, Cyril Gautier, Romain Sicard and Thomas Voeckler (Europcar), Julian Arredondo and Bob Jungels (Trek), Ruben Plaza (Lampre-Merida), Andrew Talansky, Ryder Hesjedal and Dan Martin (Cannondale-Garmin), Stef Clement (IAM), Jan Barta (Bora), Serge Pauwels (MTN-Qhubeka).

Although that happened yesterday and got repeatedly swallowed before a break established. In a way I hope nothing too exciting happens before the TV starts...


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Purito ahead over the first climb


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

So is the Rampe du Motty named because of an attack by a well-known football commentator?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Yes, they've included it specially so @Marmion can enjoy the scenery...


They'll probably cut to an extended ad break and miss it


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> They'll probably cut to an extended ad break and miss it



I don't know, Prudhomme made sure it went in near the end because he didn't want you moaning like last time...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> Going slightly off the track, and this may be a dumb question, but I've never really tuned in to how the time limit for crossing the line is calculated for each stage. Anyone able to shed some light on this for me please?


Also covered by Ned and Chris:
http://www.itv.com/tourdefrance/2015-tour-faqs-why-is-the-hors-delai


----------



## Globalti (23 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wonder what they'd make of today's skinnier, lighter riders - so many of them are stocky.



There's a very clear difference - those guys are muscular of arm and broad-shouldered compared with today's climbers. I loved the moving wee at 4:50 and the drinking raids.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Just watching Pinot's crash from yesterday, it looked as though he started pedalling too early in the corner and hit the tarmac with the pedal.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

And Purito takes KOM at the Rampe du Motty. Now only 2 points behind Froome. Pauwels chasing points as well.


----------



## Hont (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Just watching Pinot's crash from yesterday, it looked as though he started pedalling too early in the corner and hit the tarmac with the pedal.


Indeed. Lemond and his talking monkey highlighted that on Eurosport yesterday.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Just watching Pinot's crash from yesterday, it looked as though he started pedalling too early in the corner and hit the tarmac with the pedal.


He also suddenly looked left - either a distraction or looking back up the switchback - a split second before his wheel went. I'm not sure that the right pedal could have grounded there - he was already straightening up.


----------



## Hont (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Porte says Contador crashed - the front wheel went out, possibly "hit a rock or something like that".



Video of the aftermath...

http://nos.nl/tour/video/2048387-nos-camera-ziet-contador-opkrabbelen.html

Shows Porte being held up (but not by that much) and Contador riding away on his own bike. So presumably he swapped to Sagan's somewhere further down the descent. 

And also shows Rogers littering.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

ITV Cycling twitter feed doesnae even know what time they are on live today...well, not until I pointed it out to them that they were not "live on air in 25 minutes" and the live feed did not start til 1,30. Tweet now removed. No need to thank me...oh, you didn't


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Dennis attacks but is brought back.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Indeed. Lemond and his talking monkey highlighted that on Eurosport yesterday.



Sorry, was watching ITV4 yesterday so missed that.



deptfordmarmoset said:


> I'm not sure that the right pedal could have grounded there - he was already straightening up.



FDJ definitely need to look at his descending style f his right pedal was in danger of grounding on a sharp left hand bend!


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> ITV Cycling twitter feed doesnae even know what time they are on live today...well, not until I pointed it out to them that they were not "live on air in 25 minutes" and the live feed did not start til 1,30. Tweet now removed. No need to thank me...oh, you didn't



They probably get their information from P&P


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Purito and Pauwels take the KOM again. Now a 6 man lead group: Rodriguez, Pauwels, Fuglsang, Clement, Voeckler, De Gent. Poursuivant group at 0:15, peloton at 4:40.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Break of 29 all back together. Trek and the luxuriantly coiffeured ones doing the work on the peloton, not very well as they're now 5:25 down.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Purito and Pauwels take KOM points again, so that's Purito in polka dots at the mo.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Renshaw has abandonned


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

He was in a small group of stragglers with Demare, Sieberg and Farrar, so perhaps not a surprise


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

...and another 5 KOM points for Rodriguez


----------



## Shadow (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Renshaw has abandonned


Just saw this on the Le Tour site. Does this mean our favourite gorilla will win the sprint on sunday as Cav's top lead out man has gone? Or does it mean Cav might go solo relying on his innate racing brain and take the win?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

I didn't think it possible but the adverts are getting worse on ITV4 web.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Shadow said:


> Just saw this on the Le Tour site. Does this mean our favourite gorilla will win the sprint on sunday as Cav's top lead out man has gone? Or does it mean Cav might go solo relying on his innate racing brain and take the win?



It's only been one stage, but Cav seems to have done better relying on his sprint skills than a formal leadout. Probably depends how Cav feels as well, bearing in mind he's been ill.


----------



## mjr (23 Jul 2015)

Thanks to Jens for that "attacking lunch pad"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> It's only been one stage, but Cav seems to have done better relying on his sprint skills than a formal leadout. Probably depends how Cav feels as well, bearing in mind he's been ill.



Cav is clearly still thinking about Paris, or he'd probably already have quit. And I think Renshaw being out will affect his chances significantly. The finale is a long straight open road, not one of the those tricky technical finishes and so a strong train helps a lot.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2015)

Does anybody else think that Froome is looking like he's fighting his bike more than normal? Struggling a bit today?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

Not really looks like his usual style to me, we'll find out on that HC


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Only seen him in the footage for a few seconds.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Sagan in the grupetto?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Sagan in the grupetto?


Not surprised, he's done 4/4 breakaways. (or is it 3/3?)


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Cav is clearly still thinking about Paris, or he'd probably already have quit. And I think Renshaw being out will affect his chances significantly. The finale is a long straight open road, not one of the those tricky technical finishes and so a strong train helps a lot.



I'm not sure there's a suggestion he isn't, or I'm sure we'd have heard - but his chances will depend whether he's fit or not. Assuming he is fit, he's shown in the past he's capable of winning from rival's wheels, so while it might reduce his chances, it's by no means certain.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Not surprised, he's done 4/4 breakaways. (or is it 3/3?)



He's probably just depressed because he heard you don't like him


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> He's probably just depressed because he heard you don't like him


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

It's a long false flat...


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

False flat


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

De Gent attacks


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Random giggles from P&P


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> De Gent attacks



...and cracks


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

One of them false HC's


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

This is ludicrous the ad breaks on the ITV4 player are longer than the cycling segments...


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> This is ludicrous the ad breaks on the ITV4 player are longer than the cycling segments...


And as you say, they're not even good adverts.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2015)

I went for a pipi when the PPI insurance ad came on.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> This is ludicrous the ad breaks on the ITV4 player are longer than the cycling segments...



Well, hopefully they're cramming them in so the action isn't interrupted later - or so @Marmion can see the Lacets de Montvernier


----------



## Legs (23 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I went for a pipi when the PPI insurance ad came on.


Just don't get peepee in your eye.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Does anybody else think that Froome is looking like he's fighting his bike more than normal? Struggling a bit today?


Just been watching the peloton and Froome was standing on his pedals while everyone else seemed to be seated. Not sure if that means anything other than he couldn't be bothered to change gears or wanted to give his bum a break. He's seated again now.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

You see riders do that now and again just for a quick stretch - probably not significant.


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

I've noticed froome standing while all around are seated a couple of times this year.


----------



## Mugshot (23 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> And also shows Rogers littering.


Now that's something to fine 'em for!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2015)

Jungels is doing a lot of work on the front of the breakaway.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've noticed froome standing while all around are seated a couple of times this year.



You'd have thought with all those motorhomes Sky would have enough chairs.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I've noticed froome standing while all around are seated a couple of times this year.


Now I've got Kipling's "If" in my head.


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

Porte didn't look well..a bit of a weird colour


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Bertie's off again


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Contador is off


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

Contador goes


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

He's tearing away from them!


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

24kph uphill!


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

he looks like he is hurting, doubt this will work for him


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Contador is off



Keep up ;-)


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Which group is Pinot riding with?


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

Good attack this...


----------



## suzeworld (23 Jul 2015)

Contador!! 
... beefing it up - does he fancy a snazzy descent down the Glandon so he can get this stage .. ? A little consolation for him?


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2015)

Richie Porte hasn't done his GC credentials any favours in this race. Ill, ill luck as usual


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Ill


Is that his barcode? Froome being, IIII


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Is that his barcode? Froome being, IIII


Pah IIIIII


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2015)

Thought I saw IanRauk and Marmion in those two blue gimp suits.

Must have been Marmy and a mate as they had the Union Jack down the front of the one-piecer.


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

them Union flag skin suits will be roasting


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Oh good, even the pros fall off their bikes going uphill.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Chute de Fuglsang


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Nibbles goes


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Nibbles


----------



## suzeworld (23 Jul 2015)

And now Nibbles tries it on


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2015)

Did Fuglsang hit a motorbike? One had just passed as he moved right.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Nibbles goes


Pft


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

That looks like Purito's KOM chance gone.


----------



## suzeworld (23 Jul 2015)

No sooner had we all typed that news than he was reeled in again ..


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2015)

Movistar riders are most in danger of positions from Bertie. They ought to be chasing


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Quintana!


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Surprised they've dropped Valverde


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

Valverde gone?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

He's not far behind


----------



## cisamcgu (23 Jul 2015)

Hypothetically, if Thomas was found to be positive for a performance enhancing drug, would that cast a huge cloud over Froome, even if Froome never tested positive for anything ? Is there guilt by association and also would Froome's (probable) win be tarnished by being helped by Thomas ?

Note : I am not for one moment saying that a 29 year old in the form of his life and climbing hills like a mountain goat is taking any drugs at all !


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Loving this descent. Wish I had their skill and courage.


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

the clinic>>>>>>>>>


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Nibali with Contador?


----------



## rich p (23 Jul 2015)

cisamcgu said:


> Hypothetically, if Thomas was found to be positive for a performance enhancing drug, would that cast a huge cloud over Froome, even if Froome never tested positive for anything ? Is there guilt by association and also would Froome's (probable) win be tarnished by being helped by Thomas ?
> 
> Note : I am not for one moment saying that a 29 year old in the form of his life and climbing hills like a mountain goat is taking any drugs at all !


start a thread


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Yes, and Gesink


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Loving this descent. Wish I had their skill and courage.



Just shut your eyes and let your DS guide you down.


----------



## Hont (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Nibali with Contador?


Yep. You saw it. I saw it. Race Radio saw it, yet P&P didn't realise until looking at the race feed. Have they lost the use of their eyes?


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> start yet another thread



FTFY


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Yep. You saw it. I saw it. Race Radio saw it, yet P&P didn't realise until looking at the race feed. Have they lost the use of their eyes?



Common illness among commentators


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Jens: "you don't risk falling down the cliff because you're in a forest".


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Loving this descent. Wish I had their skill and courage.



That bit swooping through the rights and lefts just down from the top was quite something.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Just shut your eyes and let your DS guide you down.


My inner DS sits, eyes closed, muttering and swaying back and forth.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Cracking job by Bardet


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2015)

Bardet is quick even though he doesn't look that good going downhill.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

G's arm is up


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

Froome group catch nibali??


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

Yeah they never lost him on the descent.


----------



## jarlrmai (23 Jul 2015)

No ads for ages <3 ITV....


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Concertina effect

(edit: re catching Nibbles rather than the ads)


----------



## Crackle (23 Jul 2015)

Twitter saying the GC group has caught Contador: Adverts on Eurosport.


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

Sky rider back pockets full of bidons..extra weight for the downhill


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Crackle said:


> Twitter saying the GC group has caught Contador: Adverts on Eurosport.



The Twittersphere needs to keep up


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Interesting grip on the bars, Bardet


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Odd the way he sits so sideways on the crossbar as well


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Yeah. I won't be trying that.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

"It really is picturesque" - Sherwen and @Marmion, eh?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (23 Jul 2015)

Was that Marmion in his kilt and Jimmy bunnet?


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

Fastest scottish sprint ever earlier


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

I'm cheering Bardet for the descent and the stage.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2015)

Fuglsang showing no ill-effects from being knocked off by that moto earlier...


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'm cheering Bardet for the descent and the stage.



I think he deserves it, really


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'm cheering Bardet for the descent and the stage.



I hope he holds on. I think he deserves a stage.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I think he deserves it, really



Ha - simultaneous post!


----------



## tug benson (23 Jul 2015)

Froome struggling


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Mauke Bollema?


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jul 2015)

Haha!


----------



## raindog (23 Jul 2015)

that was really hard racing from everyone right up to the line
even the Froome group coming in flat out through the last corners all jostling for places - amazing!


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Fair play to Bardet, took his chance and a great win.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I don't know, Prudhomme made sure it went in near the end because he didn't want you moaning like last time...


I fell asleep on the sofa and missed it


----------



## biking_fox (23 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Fair play to Bardet, took his chance and a great win.



According to Cyclingnews not quite enough to wear polka dot though. They're equal on points but Joaquim has better HC record.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I fell asleep on the sofa and missed it



I hate it when that happens


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

I managed to lock myself out of CC. 

Brilliant stage. A well-deserved win for Bardet. I realised why he was so fearless on the descent. He's only about 12.


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

biking_fox said:


> According to Cyclingnews not quite enough to wear polka dot though. They're equal on points but Joaquim has better HC record.



They had to count back to cat ones and twos. Don't think Bardet will worry, given AG2R's target was a better looking jersey stage win and he got it. Another two days to score KOM points, though TBH I wonder whether the GC might end up hoovering up the points on the big mountains.


----------



## Paul Walters (23 Jul 2015)

Never mind the KOM jersey... .how attractive is the brunette podium girl in that white and red dress??? Hubbah Hubbah !!


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Paul Walters said:


> Never mind the KOM jersey... .how attractive is the brunette podium girl in that white and red dress??? Hubbah Hubbah !!


Seriously?


----------



## MisterStan (23 Jul 2015)

Paul Walters said:


> Never mind the KOM jersey... .how attractive is the brunette podium girl in that white and red dress??? Hubbah Hubbah !!


You are Peter Sagan AICMFP.


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2015)

Paul Walters said:


> Never mind the KOM jersey... .how attractive is the brunette podium girl in that white and red dress??? Hubbah Hubbah !!



How old are you?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Useful descending/braking tips from Mr Millar.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jul 2015)

A bunch of riders had their bikes subjected to an unannounced inspection after the stage. Presumably first and second over the line and the four jersey holders?


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2015)

That twisty last climb looked awesome. I want a go.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A bunch of riders had their bikes subjected to an unannounced inspection after the stage. Presumably first and second over the line and the four jersey holders?
> 
> View attachment 97430


Top 3, first two on the stage and the KOM. G's bike is missing. No doubt that'll set the clinic off on one.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (23 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> *Top 3, first two on the stage and the KOM*. G's bike is missing. No doubt that'll set the clinic off on one.


How does that explain Sagan? And no Valverde (3rd on GC)?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (23 Jul 2015)

See how Bardet adjusted and zipped his jersey like a true pro before crossing the line, unlike that bearded German chappie whatshisname yesterday.


----------



## mcshroom (23 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> How does that explain Sagan? And no Valverde (3rd on GC)?


As you were. I was responding to a post you hadn't made


----------



## Venod (23 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> A bunch of riders had their bikes subjected to an unannounced inspection after the stage. Presumably first and second over the line and the four jersey holders?
> 
> View attachment 97430



Were do you get the motors they are looking for ?

http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...ve-others-for-hidden-motors-at-tour-de-france


----------



## Dayvo (23 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> See how Bardet adjusted and zipped his jersey like a true pro before crossing the line, unlike that bearded German chappie whatshisname yesterday.



He looked quite humbled by the feat of his achievement. 

He'll be in my Velogames fantasy team next year.


----------



## Venod (23 Jul 2015)

Wel;l this is all new to me,


View: https://youtu.be/8Nd13ARuvVE


----------



## smutchin (23 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> How does that explain Sagan?



Nothing can explain Sagan. He is an enigma.


----------



## trickletreat (23 Jul 2015)

Afnug said:


> Were do you get the motors they are looking for ?
> 
> http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/uci...ve-others-for-hidden-motors-at-tour-de-france



Well you could have a chat with my mate Steve, he fitted one to the mtb my wife rides [helps her keep up]
http://electricmountainbikes.blogspot.co.uk/2008/11/gruber-assist.html
Nigel


----------



## HF2300 (23 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Nothing can explain Sagan. He is an enigma.



A riddle wrapped in a mystery inside an enigma.


----------



## fossyant (23 Jul 2015)

G is doing brill. Just needs his glasses back.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (23 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Top 3, first two on the stage and the KOM. G's bike is missing. No doubt that'll set the clinic off on one.


First time I read that I thought you meant that his bike had gone missing. Now, that would really set them off!


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> He'll be in my Velogames fantasy team next year.


Cue catastrophic loss of form in 11 months time ...


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

Is there something going round the EQS camp? Cav's virus accounting for Kwiat and Renshaw? Or is it contract renegotiation-itis?


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> See how Bardet adjusted and zipped his jersey like a true pro before crossing the line, unlike that bearded German chappie whatshisname yesterday.


I was thinking that!



Dogtrousers said:


> Is there something going round the EQS camp? Cav's virus accounting for Kwiat and Renshaw? Or is it contract renegotiation-itis?


I fell asleep during the last ad break of the highlights show and was hoping they'd answered the question. I assume we still don't know what's going on?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (23 Jul 2015)

Just caught up with ITV highlights show - top marks all round for the SL2 end music, On A Ragga Tip. I wonder how long they've been praying for a Bardet win?


----------



## Dogtrousers (23 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I fell asleep during the last ad break of the highlights show and was hoping they'd answered the question. I assume we still don't know what's going on?



Renshaw explains he had a migrane _It's pain from really stiff muscles in my neck, and that pain from the stiffness has gone up into my head in the form of a migraine. _Here

Kwiat explains ... _I hung on until the intermediate sprint, but then I decided to stop. There wasn't anything left in the tank._ Here

I'm sure there must be a good conspiracy theory to replace the above.


----------



## coffeejo (23 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> Renshaw explains he had a migrane _It's pain from really stiff muscles in my neck, and that pain from the stiffness has gone up into my head in the form of a migraine. _Here
> 
> Kwiat explains ... _I hung on until the intermediate sprint, but then I decided to stop. There wasn't anything left in the tank._ Here
> 
> *I'm sure there must be a good conspiracy theory to replace the above.*


Always.

Thanks for posting that.


----------



## 400bhp (23 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just caught up with ITV highlights show - top marks all round for the SL2 end music, On A Ragga Tip. I wonder how long they've been praying for a Bardet win?



Yeah, was gonna post the same


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Just caught up with ITV highlights show - top marks all round for the SL2 end music, On A Ragga Tip. I wonder how long they've been praying for a Bardet win?



Ha! I didn't see it but I'm glad they did that - I've had exactly the same riff as an earworm pretty much the whole duration of the Tour, I just couldn't remember what the song was.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Today's stage is supposed to be live on TV from the start, according to INRNG. Anyone know where - the stage starts at 12:25 Zulu and ITV4 don't start till 13:00?


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Eurosport prog starts at 12.15 so I guess there'll be a stream somewhere if you don't have ES.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Today's stage is supposed to be live on TV from the start, according to INRNG. Anyone know where - the stage starts at 12:25 Zulu and ITV4 don't start till 13:00?


http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/# says it will have a stream up from 12:30.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Eurosport prog starts at 12.15 so I guess there'll be a stream somewhere if you don't have ES.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/# says it will have a stream up from 12:30.



Thanks chaps, I was thinking I'd try the usual suspects. Just make sure my antivirus is updated first.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here's a wee insight into a Tour from the past, Vive le Tour! 1962
> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2nLxAKwtBb4



So when you view this on YouTube, why is Reifenstahl's Triumph of the Will shown among the other TdF videos to the right?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

...and they're off.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Purito and Teklehaimanot have attacked already, and another group breaking off the front


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

I've only just seen the film of the Fuglsang-moto incident, before I was only guessing what happened. Just earlier the biker had almost taken out another cyclist before cutting across the pack and obstructing Fuglsang. He's been expelled from the tour. I think a retest should be mandatory for him too. Atrocious work.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Contador attacks off the front of the peloton, Valverdi follows, and in a break from tradition, G follows!


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Break is Michele Scarponi and Lieuwe Westra (Astana), JC Péraud (AG2R-La Mondiale), Alexandre Geniez (FDJ), Michael Rogers (Tinkoff-Saxo), José Herrada and Adriano Malori (Movistar), Tony Gallopin (Lotto-Soudal), Joaquim Rodriguez, Damiano Caruso and Alberto Losada (Katusha), Pierre Rolland, Cyril Gautier and Romain Sicard (Europcar), Steven Kruijswijk (LottoNL-Jumbo), Ruben Plaza (Lampre-Merida), Andrew Talansky, Dan Martin and Dylan van Baarle (Cannondale-Garmin), Nicolas Edet (Cofidis), Jarlinson Pantano (IAM Cycling), Emmanuel Buchmann and Bartosz Huzarski (Bora-Argon 18) Rigoberto Uran (Etixx) and Stephen Cummings (MTN) and Daniel Teklehaimanot (MTN-Qhubeka).

Nibbles, Contador and Valverde all attacking. Nibbles has made the breakaway


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Breakaway looking slow, Sky motoring back up to them


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

With Quintana keeping his powder dry, sitting on Froome's wheel.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Peloton's fallen apart already, lots of stragglers


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Tour ticker saying Contador and Valverde in the breakaway.

Roche and Porte dropped already


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Nibbles attacks again


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Looks like G is in trouble?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Think a lot of Sky are in trouble, Froome only seems to have one or two guys with him


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Looks like G is in trouble?


It showed G as 32'' off the front. I'm not panicking yet. Crazy start to a race though.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

This is a perfect day to be covering the race from the start. Fantastic!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

They're all taking the descent very gingerly. Regrouping time.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Sky accelerated and Froome got across to the Contador - Valverde group, who hadn't made it to the breakaway that I could see; but the acceleration's really split up the yellow jersey group and a lot of riders are off the back including several Sky men. Meanwhile Nibali and Purito attacked over the top of the climb and split up the breakaway. Purito, Nibali etc. in the lead.

What @smutchin said. Fantastic.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

ITV have no group times up? What's going on.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

The last week or more has been brilliant. (Looks like G is catching up.)


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Now Uran and Bardet on the front - where did Bardet come from?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Bardet's flying again.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

I wish they'd stop repeating interviews when I'm trying to work out who's where


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Bardet's career is really going downhill....


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Bardet's career is really going downhill....


*passes coat*


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> ITV have no group times up? What's going on.



I think we've got Bardet out in front, the Uran, then Froome's caught the breakaway so there's a big spread out yellow jersey group with all the GC in at 30 seconds, then a whole bunch of stragglers


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Incidentally Purito took the KOM points


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Rolland and Rodriguez 10 seconds off the front of the bunch


----------



## cd365 (24 Jul 2015)

Richie Porte is not there. I don't think he is good enough to be a GC leader


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> ITV have no group times up? What's going on.



The groups are changing and regrouping so often that it must be impossible to keep up. This is crazy racing. I love it.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> The groups are changing and regrouping so often that it must be impossible to keep up. This is crazy racing. I love it.



There was also a big chunk of time when the Tour ticker / race radio must have been getting no updates as they had no timings and the front groups missing


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

Teams all over the shop awesome stuff battle of the strongest riders today.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Grupetto / stragglers are said to be Sanchez, Gallopin, Cherel, Izagirre, Jungels, Geschke, Roche, Sagan, Oliviera, Yates A, Porte, Caruso, Wyss, Riblon, Machado, Westra, Oss, Vaugrenard, Greipel, Cavendish, Navardauskas, Devolder, Chavanel


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Teams all over the shop awesome stuff battle of the strongest riders today.



Yes, cracking.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

I just searched the tracker for Porte but they're not receiving data for him.

EDIT: he's back and transmitting from the green jersey group.


----------



## sleaver (24 Jul 2015)

cd365 said:


> Richie Porte is not there. I don't think he is good enough to be a GC leader


Just a thought but could he be saving himself for tomorrow as those who have eyes on the GC, won't have any other chances.

Also, you never know when Froome may need a gel from the team car going up Alp d'Huez


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

For me this TDF is all about G getting that 4th place now and maybe 3rd if something crazy happens.

But this stage is looking to be a classic.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Green jersey group isn't now, given Sagan's jumped back across to the Froome group, which has now split so there's a 19 man breakaway again.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

proper paceline in the gruppetto.


----------



## biking_fox (24 Jul 2015)

Brutal start from Contador and Nibbles. Sky are going to hurt today, with tomorrow still to come.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Ooh, random fall.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Is it me or does Teklehaimanot have an odd posture on the bike?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Is it me or does Teklehaimanot have an odd posture on the bike?


He looks fine to me. Well, apart from his feet being a very long way away from his thighs.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ooh, random fall.



That was really strange, looked as though he got off the bike over the handlebars


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

I think both ITV4 and Eurosport need commentators who can recognise who, or at least which group, they're looking at. I can't half the time, but then I'm not paid to.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

He had a clipless moment.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> He looks fine to me. Well, apart from his feet being a very long way away from his thighs.


Similar to Froome's newborn foal look in that respect. I thought his shoulders looked wonky, one more forward than the other. Mind you, I've not slept since yesterday.



HF2300 said:


> That was really strange, looked as though he got off the bike over the handlebars


He's lucky he went over the handlebars and didn't land on them.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Sky all back together then.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Sky all back together then.


Not here. Still leaking. Oh, right.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Tour ticker claims the lead group are Tanel Kangert (Astana), Romain Bardet (AG2R-La Mondiale), Roman Kreuziger and Michael Rogers (Tinkoff-Saxo), José Herrada and Malori (Movistar), Tony Gallopin and Tim Wellens (Lotto-Soudal), Joaquim Rodriguez and Alberto Losada (Katusha), Rigoberto Uran (Etixx), Pierre Rolland, Cyril Gautier and Romain Sicard (Europcar), Steven Kruijswijk (LottoNL-Jumbo), Ruben Plaza (Lampre-Merida), Dylan van Baarle (Cannondale-Garmin), Nicolas Edet (Cofidis), Stef Clement and Jarlinson Pantano (IAM), Stephen Cummings and Daniel Teklehaimanot (MTN-Qhubeka)


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Anyone remember the ex Spurs and Pompey footballer, Darren Sicknote Anderton?
Richie Sicknote Porte?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Not here. Still leaking. Oh, right.



No, ours is doing the same.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

If we'd joined the race just now we'd see the Sky train safely established at the front, business as usual style. But it's been a completely different story.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

My thighs are cramping just looking at them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

No lunch for Tim Wellens then.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

Did something fall from the right into the wheel that took out Tim Wellens just now?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Ouch. Those two girls got more than they were bargaining for. And possibly learnt some new words.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Someone lobbed a bidon but it may not have been contributory


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> My thighs are cramping just looking at them.



Watch the race instead of your thighs then


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Sherwen sounded quite disappointed that the crash only involved one rider.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

1st MECCA bingo ad of the day!!!


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Won't be the last though. Meanwhile, back to ambulance chasers.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Gallopin dropped, or gone back to help Wellens?


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jul 2015)

This tour , well the past week has been passing me by, on my holibags up north and sod all TV signal I.e no ITV4 to even catch the highlights. Think I might have to invest in a portable sat dish and receiver


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

That car ad with the 2 people singing, Someone explain the logic behind it?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> This tour , well the past week has been passing me by, on my holibags up north and sod all TV signal I.e no ITV4 to even catch the highlights. Think I might have to invest in a portable sat dish and receiver



Just don't go on holiday when the Tour's on


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> That car ad with the 2 people singing, Someone explain the logic behind it?



It's an advert, there is no logic


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Gallopin dropped, or gone back to help Wellens?


It looks like he's fallen behind Wellens.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Every time Liggett talks about Pantano I think he's had a senior moment and is expecting Marco to attack.


----------



## MrGrumpy (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Just don't go on holiday when the Tour's on


Aye that will work :-/


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

It's interesting to know that Steve Cummings is a Liverpool fan.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

He's a Tranmere fan, allegedly


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> It's interesting to know that Steve Cummings is a Liverpool fan.


Liverpool *Football Club* at 34 *years of age* - actually


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Still, there are no churches or castles to witter on about.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Does ITV have that little shítbag, Virenque, advertising Festina watches (irony alert), in a suit stroking his neck like a twat?


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Here we go


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Cameras at the front please


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

few testers on the slopes


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Oh dear Roche is blown


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

Sky taking it easy this time?


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

Astana up the pace and sky riders go out the back


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Sky taking it easy this time?


No


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

G not in a good place


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Froome's now isolated.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Not sure why Froome is chasing Nibali


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Off goes Nibbles again


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

Why is Froome chasing wait for Q to chase.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Contador looks to be grimacing


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

3 Astana riders......


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

Froome needs to race smarter


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

Seriously that damn Lotto yellow jersey needs banning,


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

"a big face of concentration"


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Great shot of the top - that last section looks fearsome


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Great shot of the top - that last section looks fearsome


it looked stunning but scary tough


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

FFS. Ads just as they get to the top?


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

If the Sky doms are on the magic juice, it isn't working


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

Valverde attacks


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure Valverde's thinking of Quintana...


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

These attacks from AC, Nibs etc at least look credible compared to years past


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Flying Monkey makes a surprise appearance!


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

I don't think Quintana or Froome are worried - Valverde hasn't got the legs these days to make an attack stick this far from the finish.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

Astana and Q will go near the summit.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

Poels is going some here are we sure G didn't put the wrong outfit on?


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Can't see Rolland holding on up the Touissuire


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

farking insurance ads. How did gambling become so socially acceptable?


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

Froome problems with his bike


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

whoops


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Wowo


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Sudden drama


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

naughty from Nibali?


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

fark we're on ads... whats going on?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Not really, I don't think


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Froome slipped / unclipped at the same time Nibali pushed off, he's just gone over a few seconds ahead with Froome just getting back on the group


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> naughty from Nibali?



Dunno. Ask Andy Schleck.


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

Missed the drama


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

ITV are saying chain off


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

You seen froome fannying about with his bike a few seconds before he stopped...maybe giving the motor a jump start


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Froome slipped / unclipped at the same time Nibali pushed off



It looked like Nibali saw Froome was having problems and decided that was a good time to attack. Canny racing. 

Annoyingly, I'm not able to devote my full attention to it because people keep giving me work to do. Pah!


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> ITV are saying chain off



ITV'll say anything


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Surprise push from Froome for 3rd over the top.


----------



## Hont (24 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> These attacks from AC, Nibs etc at least look credible compared to years past


Apart from the fact that Nibali was getting dropped for fun a week ago.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

He's a racer at heart.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> It looked like Nibali saw Froome was having problems and decided that was a good time to attack. Canny racing.
> 
> Annoyingly, I'm not able to devote my full attention to it because people keep giving me work to do. Pah!



Yes, I was on a crappy Eurosport feed while ITV4 went to ads so couldn't see it clearly. Wait for the replay, I'm sure we'll analyse it to death later


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Looking like Bardet in polka dots tonight


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Apart from the fact that Nibali was getting dropped for fun a week ago.


He may suffer on the last climb - we'll see


----------



## psmiffy (24 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> He may suffer on the last climb - we'll see



Yup - killed himself on the way up - then almost killed himself on the way down and will still have to find another 3 minutes just to get on the bottom step of the podium


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

I am absolutely certain that Pierre Rolland won't win this.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Handbags between Froome and Valverde


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

psmiffy said:


> Yup - killed himself on the way up - then almost killed himself on the way down and will still have to find another 3 minutes just to get on the bottom step of the podium



I don't think he cares about the podium now, I think he's after a stage


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

As they say, form is temporary, class is permanent.

And Nibali is a classy bike rider, no doubt about that.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Rolland now pulling a few seconds out on Nibali again


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Nibali ten seconds closer to Rolland now. Either I'm missing something in the ad break or it's fluctuating as the road changes?


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2015)

Nibali closing the gap now and he's a better descender


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Nibali's closing hand over fist


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2015)

Let's watch valverde and froome again on this next descent


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Tibault and Bardet about to do more eyeballing.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Tibault and Bardet about to do more eyeballing.



Yes, but it's not Nelson Mandela day, so the fix will be different


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

that was close from Nibali


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Sherwen talks cobblers about cornering again


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

Lovers tiff over the cornering here.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Got to say I could see Bardet passing the pair of them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Jammed dérailleur?


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

Bardet bike with a issue


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Sherwen's right (for a change), you can hear it clicking in time with his pedalling


----------



## tug benson (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Sherwen's right (for a change), you can hear it clicking in time with his pedalling


that will be a bottom bracket thread started


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> that will be a bottom bracket thread started


Better check his seat post too.....


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Rookie crosschaining, I'd say.


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

MisterStan said:


> Better check his seat post too.....


My bike's squeaks somewhere - any idea what the cause is? Thanks in advance, regards Romain...


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

I think @MisterStan is right, the motor's come loose and it's jumping out of gear


----------



## Tin Pot (24 Jul 2015)

Argh children have invaded and I'm losing the telly.

Are there any good feeds?


----------



## mr_s81 (24 Jul 2015)

Send them to the local chippy.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

I'm not sure I'd have the confidence to thump and kick my bike at 12mph never mind 40+mph or whatever speed Bardet was doing. He's definitely gone onto my "to watch and cheer" list for future years.


----------



## MisterStan (24 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> My bike's squeaks somewhere - any idea what the cause is? Thanks in advance, regards Romain...


Probably his arse squeaking on those descents!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

Tin Pot said:


> Argh children have invaded and I'm losing the telly.
> 
> Are there any good feeds?


http://www.procyclinglive.com/livestream/# You should find one here.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

https://www.itv.com/itvplayer/itv4

You can pickup some travel insurance while you're there as well.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

@coffeejo has woken up then ;-)


----------



## roadrash (24 Jul 2015)

Is quintana going to have a dig at froome on this climb


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Rolland cracked


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> that will be a bottom bracket thread started



Surely it's a threadless BB?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> @coffeejo has woken up then ;-)


 I woke up to the sound of the dog snoring and the sight of Nibali on his own and credited with holding second place. First thought "mwhah, hmmm, what did I miss? Better check CC."


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'm not sure I'd have the confidence to thump and kick my bike at 12mph never mind 40+mph or whatever speed Bardet was doing. He's definitely gone onto my "to watch and cheer" list for future years.




View: https://youtu.be/Q9hpeVwx1Ug


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I woke up to the sound of the dog snoring and the sight of Nibali on his own and credited with holding second place. First thought "mwhah, hmmm, what did I miss? Better check CC."



Think you need to watch the highlights tonight, lots has happened


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I woke up to the sound of the dog snoring ...."



@notenoughcoffeejo


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Go Nibbles. Trouble is if anyone attacks they'll drag the group back to him


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

No great fireworks in the GC group - c'mon you lot


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Think you need to watch the highlights tonight, lots has happened


That was my second thought.



HF2300 said:


> @notenoughcoffeejo


 I'm amazed I last that long. Snoozed on the sofa yesterday evening and missed the Cycle Show (probably for the best) and that was that until this afternoon.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> No great fireworks in the GC group - c'mon you lot



Think Majka heard you


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

There's a church! Sherwen must be gutted they're on an ad break


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

"We've taken our last break..."


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Prats watching dragged to the side of the road and out of the way.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

If Contador's going to attack he's going to have to do it soon.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Rolland has been caught.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Think it's already too late for Quintana, he must have settled for second


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Think it's already too late for Quintana, he must have settled for second


Not sure if Froome's stronger than expected or Quintana's not living up to the reputation that preceded him.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

False flat!


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

at last


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Not sure if Froome's stronger than expected or Quintana's not living up to the reputation that preceded him.


Ignore me. I do.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Ignore me. I do.


Maybe not. Contador and Valverde either not bothered or can't complete with Quintana and Froome. Love this race.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Go Quintana!


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

I hope this doesn't bring them back to Nibali, I'd like to see him get a stage


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Almost parallel with the tour of 2013


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Don't care about Nibali, I want Quintana to take time back from Froome so tomorrow's stage matters. Froome is really good though. He's not losing more.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Don't care about Nibali, I want Quintana to take time back from Froome so tomorrow's stage matters. Froome is really good though. He's not losing more.


Fight to the end. Makes every meter cycled worthwhile.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Not liking the boos for Froome. That's shitty.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Don't care about Nibali, I want Quintana to take time back from Froome so tomorrow's stage matters. Froome is really good though. He's not losing more.



No romance. Both would be ideal


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Chapeau.

(Edit: Hadn't realised that Nibali attacked when the maillot jaune was having a mechanical. Fine if he was going anyway but why lie about it afterwards and claim he didn't see? So instead I dedicate my "chapeau" to Quintana.)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Good win for Nibali, but what's the gap between Quintana and Froome?


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Great. What a cracking win for Nibali. Quintana gets only half a minute on Froome - not enough?


----------



## Twizit (24 Jul 2015)

30 seconds I reckon


----------



## rich p (24 Jul 2015)

Can't help thinking Quintana should have gone sooner


----------



## mr_s81 (24 Jul 2015)

30 secs


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Depends how much either have left for tomorrow. Not sure what the Sky train has got left in its tanks.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

30 seconds + plus the bonus.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Was that a few more KOM points for Bardet?


----------



## Hont (24 Jul 2015)

Nibali put time into everyone on the final climb except for Froome and Quintana.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Thomas will drop right out of the Top 10 today, but he's done his work on this Tour.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Ooh, Pinot in 4th. Hope that boosts his confidence after the other day.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Can't help thinking Quintana should have gone sooner



Yes, seems as though he was thinking about grabbing seconds when he needed minutes



coffeejo said:


> Depends how much either have left for tomorrow. Not sure what the Sky train has got left in its tanks.



Even if the Sky train is wiped out he'll have to do something very impressive to get 2' 40" odd


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Is it me or does Froome cough like a smoker after each stage? Or do all pro cyclists do the same after that much effort?


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Even if the Sky train is wiped out he'll have to do something very impressive to get 2' 40" odd


Wasn't it you talking about "romance" earlier? It'll need to be impressive but it's not impossible. Now shush!


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Wasn't it you talking about "romance" earlier? It'll need to be impressive but it's not impossible. Now shush!



That doesn't mean I don't hope he does it. Let's hope for impressive.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Think it's already too late for Quintana, he must have settled for second



In view of subsequent events, I withdraw my comment and apologise for any distress it might have caused.


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

I see the Froome clinic thread hasn't been updated since Nibali attacked.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Wasn't it you talking about "romance" earlier? It'll need to be impressive but it's not impossible. Now shush!



In fact, I'll be hoping for 2'40" for Quintana and 1'20" for Nibbles. That'll really light it up.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Bauke Mollema: "only two climbs tomorrow"


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> I see the Froome clinic thread hasn't been updated since Nibali attacked.



He's clearly sandbagging to throw everyone off the scent


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

It's a better "story" if Quintana wins at the last moment and I do like him, but I'd be gutted for G and Froome and G and the rest of Sky who have worked so hard for the last three weeks, day in and day out.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Oh dear, AG2R's kit was not designed with the polka dot jersey in mind...


----------



## cd365 (24 Jul 2015)

This is the dirty bar steward who spat at Froome https://twitter.com/daveih/status/624610625444954112 

Nibali attacked whilst Froome was having a mechanical, that was bad so I didn't want him to win the stage.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

What a fantastic stage today. And to think that tomorrow could be even better...

Just seen on twitter there's a pic doing the rounds of someone spitting at Froome, caught by the moto cam. Hope they catch the twat and give him a good kicking. [edit: crossposted with cd365]


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Oh dear, AG2R's kit was not designed with the polka dot jersey in mind...



AG2R's kit was designed by a blind man.


----------



## Berk on a Bike (24 Jul 2015)

Froome: "Nibali knew what he was doing. He looked around and saw I was in trouble and attacked. You don't do that to the race leader. It's unsportsmanlike."


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

cd365 said:


> Nibali attacked whilst Froome was having a mechanical, that was bad so I didn't want him to win the stage.


I didn't realise that. Millar's got a really good way of interpreting the events that makes it easier for us mere mortals to understand.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

G: "sometimes you're the hammer, sometimes you're the nail. Today I was a cheapy IKEA nail."


----------



## Hont (24 Jul 2015)

cd365 said:


> Nibali attacked whilst Froome was having a mechanical, that was bad so I didn't want him to win the stage.


Yep. Replays are pretty clear. Nibali checked what was happening with Froome, then attacked.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

I don't agree with this "made-up unwritten rule", it's a load of bollocks. Attack when you can, take advantage when you can.


----------



## gavroche (24 Jul 2015)

Heard of French tv that Europ Car will not sponsor the Tour next year. I wonder who will take over from them?


----------



## psmiffy (24 Jul 2015)

I will not be IKEA after G's comments


----------



## Flying_Monkey (24 Jul 2015)

Re: Nibali vs. Froome. a very old and very boring argument. You do what you can within the rules to win. That's it.

As for tomorrow, 2.40 is not actually an insurmountable obstacle for Quintana. I have a feeling that he hasn't yet put everything into any of his attacks. He's fresher than Froome at this stage and he has a stronger core team around him. However, Froome will hang on but perhaps it will be far closer than people were thinking a week or so ago. I don't think Nibali will overhaul Valverde however, simply because he has given a lot today, although if Valverde is forced to work himself to teh ground for Quintana tomorrow, it could happen... and finally, I think Contador will try something big tomorrow, and he could conceivably overtake both Nibbles and Valverde.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

Agree with your first line, hope you're right on all counts on the rest.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2015)

There was a lot of talk of the unwritten law when Bertie took advantage of Schleck in 2010, he even apologised afterwards. Nonsense really.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

Are we allowed to write stuff about this unwritten law?
Or should we take it as read that we can sit at our keyboards without the need to type how much of a load of bollocks it is?


----------



## suzeworld (24 Jul 2015)

Is Contador not away --- watcing in French ..


Flying_Monkey said:


> 30 seconds + plus the bonus.



Is there a time bonus on these mountain stages?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Are we allowed to write stuff about this unwritten law?
> Or should we take it as read that we can sit at our keyboards without the need to type how much of a load of bollocks it is?



Haven't you got special permission to do what you want on the internets?


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

threebikesmcginty said:


> Haven't you got special permission to do what you want on the internets?


I still have parental control settings in place for me


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I still have parental control settings in place for me



Probably a good thing too...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Probably a good thing too...


Here is my family looking at your pro pundit predictions each night


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)




----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Here is my family looking at your pro pundit predictions each night



They're all amazed and awed by my incredible accuracy


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Looks like they're playing "false flat" bingo.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

I like banter.

Edit - actually, delete the rest, No need for comment


----------



## Crackle (24 Jul 2015)

Tomorrow is a shorter stage but of course it's Alpe d'Huez. As per FM, Froome to hang on by a whisker and hopefully not detonate. Valverde, boo, hiss, boo, to finally crack. I shall be following it all closely via this thread tomorrow en-route to holibobs.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

This G story is rather poignant.


----------



## mr messy (24 Jul 2015)

Is today the nearest Froome has come to a mishap or bad day? I don't even recall a fairy visit! Pretty amazing considering what's happened around him


----------



## Louch (24 Jul 2015)

If anyone knows about how wrong it is to attack a race leader, it's Froome.....eh brad?


----------



## jarlrmai (24 Jul 2015)

Attacks cos he's knackered fine, but on a mechanical meh.


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

I want to know if Sherwen is paid per mention by the Boyaca tourism department


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Wow, they really were booing Froome.


----------



## Aravis (24 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Re: Nibali vs. Froome. a very old and very boring argument. You do what you can within the rules to win. That's it.


It's an interesting argument and always will be. Each case is different; today, you could argue that as Nibali isn't in a position to threaten the race lead he wasn't really attacking the YJ - just escaping for a possible stage win. If he was able to think quickly enough, he might've realised that the real contenders, unlike him, would be constrained by the unwritten rule, making that moment his best chance of making a winning escape. If so I can't fault his tactics, but in the long run he may regret it. The pictures look very bad and they'll appear in books, magazines and web pages as long as such things exist.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Note to self: coverage starts at noon tomorrow.


----------



## coffeejo (24 Jul 2015)

Gary Imlach: "one benefit of looking at your stem all the time is that the spit hits your helmet."


----------



## raindog (24 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Froome: "Nibali knew what he was doing. He looked around and saw I was in trouble and attacked. You don't do that to the race leader. It's unsportsmanlike."


I agree


----------



## Bollo (24 Jul 2015)

I just had a trawl of the tabloids to see if they've released the hounds to identify saliva boy. Only moderate righteous anger at Johnny Foreigner in the articles, but the Daily Hate Mail's comments section has some pearlers....

"Another reason to quit the wretched E.U."


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> I don't agree with this "made-up unwritten rule", it's a load of bollocks. Attack when you can, take advantage when you can.


So, if Quintana manages to make 2 min 25 on tomorrows stage, should he go for it in to Paris? They used to race on the last stage.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> So, if Quintana manages to make 2 min 25 on tomorrows stage, should he go for it in to Paris? They used to race on the last stage.


He's unlikely to win a sprint stage. But no reason why not.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

Aravis said:


> It's an interesting argument and always will be. Each case is different;



It's only interesting in the context of the race. In itself, it's a tedious subject for discussion.

As you say, it didn't matter today because Nibali wasn't attacking the yellow jersey. I think that's why I found it admirable rather than unsporting.

I love Nibali's attitude to racing. In these days of W/kg and racing by numbers, you don't hear people talking about panache so much, but he has it in spades. (As does Contador, which is why I have grudging respect for him despite his past.)

Bardet too. What a fun young rider he is to watch. I just want to pat him on the head and ruffle his hair and tell him what a clever boy he is. Arthur Vichot may have the cheekbones, but wee Romain has the racing chops.


----------



## Bollo (24 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> So, if Quintana manages to make 2 min 25 on tomorrows stage, should he go for it in to Paris? They used to race on the last stage.


The exact same question was bubbling up in my mind. If the times were really only a few seconds apart, then I suppose it would be possible to split the peloton and get the time. It's very hypothetical though, even though tomorrow is going to be brutal in every sense. I just hope Froome is up to date on his Hep jabs.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

The question of whether a rider could win by attacking on the final stage is almost as interesting as discussing unwritten rules of attacking on mountains.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> I just hope Froome is up to date on his Hep jabs.


 Agreed, I'm actually quite worried about this one and what might happen. Booze + numbers + what's gone already. I wouldn't be surprised if Prudhomme didn't make some pretty stern Head Master style pronouncements towards the 'fans' before the stage begins.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (24 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> The question of whether a rider could win by attacking on the final stage is almost as interesting as discussing unwritten rules of attacking on mountains.


While I'm reading sarcasm here, are there time bonuses for the stage winners on this one? I can't remember if sprint stages have them. I find it odd that top level competitors are able to switch it off if there is a chance to change the placings, after all Froome has to cross the line, so it's not like he's crowned before the start if he's in the YJ. Chatting to mechanics at a British National MX race they've said their riders get anstie queueing for a coffee because people are ahead of them. Then again, top level MX riders are nutters.


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I find it odd that top level competitors are able to switch it off if there is a chance to change the placings,



There isn't a chance to change the placings on the final stage of the Tour de France. End of.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

Matt and Luke Rowe on today's stage


----------



## HF2300 (24 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> There isn't a chance to change the placings on the final stage of the Tour de France. End of.



Tell that to Laurent Fignon


----------



## Toshiba Boy (24 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Tell that to Laurent Fignon


Time trial stage, different scenario.


----------



## bikeman66 (24 Jul 2015)

we can debate the rights and wrongs of Nibali's move today forever. He definitely saw Froome had an issue and immediately stepped on the gas. Historically, it has just not been the done thing to attack the Maillot Jaune in situations like that. Right or wrong? It's a matter of opinion I guess. The main issue for me was that Nibali denied even seeing that Froome was in trouble, when clearly he damn well did.


----------



## mr messy (24 Jul 2015)

So no one thinks Nibali was ready to go and seen Froome bottled up on the inside?


----------



## User482 (24 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> There isn't a chance to change the placings on the final stage of the Tour de France. End of.


Time trials aside, how long has that been the case?


----------



## Stonechat (24 Jul 2015)

bikeman66 said:


> we can debate the rights and wrongs of Nibali's move today forever. He definitely saw Froome had an issue and immediately stepped on the gas. Historically, it has just not been the done thing to attack the Maillot Jaune in situations like that. Right or wrong? It's a matter of opinion I guess. The main issue for me was that Nibali denied even seeing that Froome was in trouble, when clearly he damn well did.


Nibbles seems a bit like Arsene Wenger "I saw nothing"!


----------



## smutchin (24 Jul 2015)

User482 said:


> Time trials aside, how long has that been the case?



Only since 1947, so not very long, admittedly.


----------



## User482 (24 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Only since 1947, so not very long, admittedly.


Thanks. Is it a rule or longstanding convention?


----------



## mcshroom (24 Jul 2015)

mr messy said:


> So no one thinks Nibali was ready to go and seen Froome bottled up on the inside?


He was starting to set up an attack anyway, but I think the second look back to check after Froome stopped suggests he knew.


----------



## Aravis (24 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Only since 1947, so not very long, admittedly.


I can remember Zoetemelk in 1979 making a genuine attempt to overturn Hinault's lead on the final stage. Also Delgado (vs Roche) in 1987, but rather more half-heartedly. More recently Sastre lost 7 seconds to 2nd placed Evans due to splits in the field n 2008. As far as I know time differences on the final stage count as they do on any other stage.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (24 Jul 2015)

If Quintana goes off-tradition he's going to piss off a lot of sprinters who've been climbing up and down mountains for a couple of weeks just for the chance to be there at the end, not to mention the sprinters' teams. And on the flat, Q would be mincemeat. So, as @smutchin said, it ain't going to happen. Saturday, not Sunday, is playtime for climbers.


----------



## robertob (24 Jul 2015)

Tomorrows stage looks spectacular and hopefully we'll see some fireworks from Quintana.... but it's all too little, too late I feel. He made up 30s or something today, and that was a nice brave attack. Froome looked a bit in trouble. 

However I thought it was a rather calculated effort from Froome all the time. He didn't go completely into red just to try to peg back a couple of seconds - why should he with 3 minutes in hand anyway - just to risk to be completely worn out tomorrow for the final climb? He looked to manage his effort and the time gap quite well I felt. Yes he was labouring of course, yet it looked calculated. 

Even if he get into difficulty on the final climb tomorrow... it's quite hard to see him losing two and a half minutes. Something extraordinary would have to happen for that. He would need to crack completely,, forget to eat the whole stage or something like that. It won't happen. 

Yet, I hope for a bit of drama and will cheer on Quintana who hopefully will run attack after attack and maybe, yes maybye, make the impossible happen and make me eat my words? 

On the Nibali v Froome saga: of course Nibali knew pretty soon that Froome had an issue. But does it really matter? I don't think so. Let's just assume the following for a moment: If Froome wouldn't have had the problem and still be in the position he was the whole time before, and Nibali would have attacked as he did, would it have changed anything on the outcome of today? Most likely not. Because Froome wouldn't have tried to close the gap anyway as Nibali isn't a threat. He would have gone off so or so. Therefore it is a non-issue in my eyes.


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jul 2015)

What a different story if Quintana hadn't lost a few minutes in the first week. But I was right back then.

Maybe Quintana can put another 1/2 a minute on Froome. Can't see past that other than if Froom has a crash/mechanical.

Nibali had a couple of bad days but now appears the strongest rider. I didn't see it as bad form attacking when he did as he's not after Froome's hersey.

I think it shows there's not much between Nibbles, Froome & Quintana. Contador was, realistically, never going to do the double.

But of course Froome gets the (reportedly in the UK) bad press. And G & Porte must be doping


----------



## 400bhp (24 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> On the Nibali v Froome saga: of course Nibali knew pretty soon that Froome had an issue. But does it really matter? I don't think so. Let's just assume the following for a moment: If Froome wouldn't have had the problem and still be in the position he was the whole time before, and Nibali would have attacked as he did, would it have changed anything on the outcome of today? Most likely not. Because Froome wouldn't have tried to close the gap anyway as Nibali isn't a threat. He would have gone off so or so. Therefore it is a non-issue in my eyes.



Interestingly (well, for me anyway) it appeared that shortly after Nibali attacked, Valverde and Contador seemed to be looking over their shoulder and they appeared to be in two minds whether to follow Nibali or not, given Froome was off the back with a mechanical. Then didn't push on to catch Nibali.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (24 Jul 2015)

Van Avermaet has a daughter. Awwww.


----------



## robertob (24 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Interestingly (well, for me anyway) it appeared that shortly after Nibali attacked, Valverde and Contador seemed to be looking over their shoulder and they appeared to be in two minds whether to follow Nibali or not, given Froome was off the back with a mechanical. Then didn't push on to catch Nibali.


True, that probably would have made a difference if they would have followed him. 

On the other hand Froome was rather quickly back with the group and there was plenty of time to go after Nibali and every chance for Contador and Valverde to attack as well, if they would have been strong enough. They seemingly weren't.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

User482 said:


> Thanks. Is it a rule or longstanding convention?





Aravis said:


> As far as I know time differences on the final stage count as they do on any other stage.





deptfordmarmoset said:


> If Quintana goes off-tradition...



It's not a tradition (in the sense of a cultural phenomenon to be respected) or a rule (unwritten or otherwise), it just doesn't happen for racing reasons. Yes, minor positions may change, but not the lead.

The last time the lead changed on the final stage, not counting ’68 & ’89 (time trials), was 1947. That's more than half the lifetime of the Tour ago. And probably before all except a very few of us were born. Can anyone can give me a good reason why it might be different this year?

As @Aravis says, Zoetemelk tried it in ’79 but not only did he fail, Hinault went on to win the stage (I'm not old enough to remember this, I've only read about it).


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

One thing whomever wins the stage tomorrow is one tough athlete this has been one if the most brutal series of mountain stages I can recall.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

Just watched the end of the stage. Bad attack by Nibali. He only got away because those who could go with him from that group were higher up the classification and wary of attacking the first placed rider while he had a mechanical problem. Least worthy former winner since a certain now ex winner?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Oh dear, AG2R's kit was not designed with the polka dot jersey in mind...



It doesn't appear to have been designed for much except for masking mud and so on.

Actually, I heard Cav had diar... Di... A dire rear the other day there and the first thing I thought was that he should have asked to borrow a pair of AG2R shorts!! 



smutchin said:


> AG2R's kit was designed by a blind man.



Ah but that is why I like them, they stand out from the rest! It wouldn't quite be the same without the brown!



smutchin said:


> Bardet too. What a fun young rider he is to watch. I just want to pat him on the head and ruffle his hair and tell him what a clever boy he is. Arthur Vichot may have the cheekbones,* but wee Romain has the racing chops.*



It is just a pity his teeth look crap.

Seriously though, watching him (and certain others) descending has been a joy to watch. Its just a pity he had that mechanical problem toda... Yesterday.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Time trial stage, different scenario.



Really? I had no idea.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Least worthy former winner since a certain now ex winner?



Seriously?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Heard of French tv that Europ Car will not sponsor the Tour next year. I wonder who will take over from them?



The Tour, or the team?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

I think the commissaires should investigate whether Froome is obtaining an illegal advantage by having a small helicopter built into his helmet

http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/24/17/2ACF183F00000578-3173629-image-a-39_1437754486326.jpg


----------



## JMAG (25 Jul 2015)

Can someone explain why it's bad form to attack when another rider is delayed? Suppose Nibali was planning to attack at a certain point anyway, should he change his plan? How does a rider evaluate the nature of his competitors delay? i.e. if Froome's frame had snapped or if he pulled a muscle, would there be the same reaction?

I'm not supporting Nibali, just trying to understand why it's deemed bad form?


----------



## Flying Dodo (25 Jul 2015)

Tradition.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Respect for the jersey rather than the specific rider. On further consideration, my thoughts are that I no longer care.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Chris Froome and the French - BBC News


> Reading British newspapers on the Tour de France, you might be excused the impression that the French are collectively frothing at the mouth at the prospect of another win for perfidious Albion. [...] But French journalists covering the race insist there is no particular animosity towards Froome.


----------



## Aravis (25 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> The last time the lead changed on the final stage, not counting ’68 & ’89 (time trials), was 1947. That's more than half the lifetime of the Tour ago. And probably before all except a very few of us were born. Can anyone can give me a good reason why it might be different this year?


The smallest gap a leader has brought to the final road stage is, I believe, 40 seconds. That's still quite big. One day - tomorrow perhaps - there will be a much smaller gap. We'll soon know.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I think the commissaires should investigate whether Froome is obtaining an illegal advantage by having a small helicopter built into his helmet
> 
> http://i.dailymail.co.uk/i/pix/2015/07/24/17/2ACF183F00000578-3173629-image-a-39_1437754486326.jpg



https://missshortskirt.files.wordpress.com/2011/10/alligators-all-around.jpg


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2015)

JMAG said:


> Can someone explain why it's bad form to attack when another rider is delayed? Suppose Nibali was planning to attack at a certain point anyway, should he change his plan? How does a rider evaluate the nature of his competitors delay? i.e. if Froome's frame had snapped or if he pulled a muscle, would there be the same reaction?
> 
> I'm not supporting Nibali, just trying to understand why it's deemed bad form?



It's deemed to be bad form if you attack when you see that a rider (especially the race leader) has been delayed by something not his fault. If the race is already on, that's usually considered a different matter, beacause sh*t happens and you can't keep stopping the race. What is considered bad form is seeking to take advantage from another's misfortune. So if Nibali had attacked 2 seconds before, his gain would have been down to luck rather than opportunism.

However there are plenty of historical incidents that fly in the face of the unwritten rules. Stephen Roche won the '87 Giro after a Nibali-sequel move (iirc). Jan Ullrich waited for Armstrong on Luz Ardiden after the musette incident, despite the fact that the race was already on. There was huge debate after "Chaingate". That's the problem with unwritten rules, their enforcement is a little bit ad hoc.


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2015)

Stonechat said:


> Nibbles seems a bit like Arsene Wenger "I saw nothing"!


Yeah. Anyone else find his comments a bit weasily? "I didn't see anything and anyway what about all the other times it's happened". And he referred to himself in the third person. Never an endearing feature.

“Perhaps if Nibali rides well, it scares people."

I think prefer the pre-Astana Nibbles.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (25 Jul 2015)

Can we just put the "unwritten rule" re waiting on the leader to bed please? It's a load of bollocks, take advantage when you can. If that is because someone gets their chain stuck then so be it. The greats of the past e.g. Coppi, Bartali, Merckx, Anquetil did not observe such an "unwritten law". So it's all modern made-up nonsense; and should be ignored.


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2015)

For those who read all the news (including French news sites), I assume it is full of accusations of Nibali and Quintana (so?) being on the juice and journalists making up power numbers after yesterday's stage?

Or am I being delusional


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Don't know if Millar wrote that piece about Alpe d'Huez himself but if so, he has a wonderful way with words.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Good to see them all looking relaxed and chatting away before the roll out. Do wish ITV would show the whole stage, every stage.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Looking forward to this. Hope it lives up to expectations. @coffeejo got matchsticks for your eyes?


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Looking forward to this. Hope it lives up to expectations. @coffeejo got matchsticks for your eyes?


Thrpt. I slept last night. And again this morning once I'd fed the dog.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

My question on today's race is how much can G have recuperated after an agonising day in the mountains. It can't be much.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

He just needs to finish. Think he's proved himself.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

They're off!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

When did they start referring to Gerraint as 'G' and Quintana as 'Q'??

'G' - It sounds like a boyband or something!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

G's always been G. Q is the guy who invents equipment for James Bond


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Just realised it's not P&P commentating at that the moment.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> When did they start referring to Gerraint as 'G' and Quintana as 'Q'??
> 
> 'G' - It sounds like a boyband or something!


Since it became easier to type (and spell....).


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Just realised it's not P&P commentating at that the moment.



Great, isn't it. Far more informative.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Great, isn't it. Far more informative.


And funny. "Imagine how Cav will feel if he finds himself in a breakaway on this stage."


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> And funny. "Imagine how Cav will feel if he finds himself in a breakaway on this stage."



Unfortunately I think Statler and Waldorf will resurface once US etc TV coverage starts


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Unfortunately I think Statler and Waldorf will resurface once US etc TV coverage starts


It has started. 

Edit: Ignore me, misread.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

I wasn't paying full attention but I think Imlach said P&P were at the end of the race while he was down at the bottom. Perhaps it's simply easier to monitor the race from nearby.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Oh noes


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> I wasn't paying full attention but I think Imlach said P&P were at the end of the race while he was down at the bottom. Perhaps it's simply easier to monitor the race from nearby.



Imlach and Boardman are in Grenoble because the organisers have kept the press village there so it can get to Paris in time. Millar and Boulting are up at the top. P&P are in a world of their own.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Stannard always looks as though he's having a laugh. I've got a photo of the ToB peloton going hard on the embankment and he's got a great big grin on his face.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Vino thinks Nibbles can get on the podium today.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

For those following via this thread on their way to their holidays, 28 km gone, half hearted attacks at the start, four man break (Bak, Edet, Geniez, Navardauskas), peloton at 7:04


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

An early appearance for the heads of state


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

And for those who didn't hear it the first 2 times, the thunderstorm has cleared the air and the river's looking dirty because of all that water.

No sharks of Messina yet....


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

"You know I love knives" - should someone be locking him up?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

'Yes but look at the size of that knife, it, how would you carry it around, that is ridiculous'


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 'Yes but look at the size of that knife, it, how would you carry it around, that is ridiculous'


Cutting edge humour....


----------



## Wafer (25 Jul 2015)

P&p full of bants


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Cutting edge humour....



So sharp he'll cut himself one day!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

And is it just me who quite frankly couldn't give a damn about that Chris Hoy advert?

Luckily one can switch to Eurosport until their ad break


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Is that Plaza going again?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Well, they are playing an interview with him on Eurosport. If it isn't him, then he must have a twin


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Plaza and Grivko attacked, a small group including Majka, Barguil, Feillu, Anacona, Huzarski following, Sicard just jumping off the peloton


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Kruijswijk attacking with Jungels and a Cannondale


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

The lime gleen?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Gautier off the front of the peloton


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

I love the way Liggett keeps saying 'once they're over the top' - it's a 29 km 2000 m mountain.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> "You know I love knives" - should someone be locking him up?


Like you wouldn't be fantasising about knives after being locked in a small room with Phil for three weeks....


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

What was that bloke in the black and yellow dressed as?!!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Like you wouldn't be fantasising about knives after being locked in a small room with Phil for three weeks....



Sherwen exhibiting a fine collection of nervous twitches...


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Sherwen exhibiting a fine collection of nervous twitches...



...like repeating the words 'false flat' over and over again


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> What was that bloke in the black and yellow dressed as?!!



Was it a giant bottle?? I saw that a few mins ago


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

AG2R leading the peloton now, just caught Sicard


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Was it a giant bottle?? I saw that a few mins ago



God knows, mad me laugh though


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Jensie likes AG2R's kit. They'll have to change it now.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Random question: is it Mo-vistar or Moooo-vistar as Boardman pronounces it?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Jensie likes AG2R's kit. They'll have to change it now.



I like the top, but they can get a better colour for the shorts surely??


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I like the top, but they can get a better colour for the ahorts surely??


At least you can recognise them.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Geniez mechanical, not rushing


----------



## sleaver (25 Jul 2015)

It has taken me until the ultimate day to watch it live via ITV Player. I know know why people were complaining about the adverts


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> At least you can recognise them.



I know, and another reason why I like them. But, I could in all honesty never bring myself to wear a pair of those shorts - If I rode for them I would ask if I could have some sort of equivalent!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

You could always wear black shorts / bib


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> It has taken me until the ultimate day to watch it live via ITV Player. I know know why people were complaining about the adverts



Just change between ITV and Eurosport, they are usually sufficiently staggered enough so that you don't really miss very much.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> You could always wear black shorts / bib



Isn't that sky with the blue??


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

"That man in white with his team-mate with the yellow stripe" - Liggett calling Valverde a coward?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I could in all honesty never bring myself to wear a pair of those shorts!



They don't work with that polka-dot jersey, do they.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Meanwhile for those watching in black and white, Majka's stretching the breakaway and Stannard's dropping down the peloton. Peloton have speeded up. Plaza now going again off the break


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> They don't work with that polka-dot jersey, do they.



To be fair it could be worse. Probably


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

'Lars Bak at the back, pardon the pun'


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Random question: is it Mo-vistar or Moooo-vistar as Boardman pronounces it?



I think Movistar unless you're a scouser


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Peloton have caught the Majka group


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Sky vehicles attacked apparently


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Sky vehicles attacked apparently


As i said earlier in the thread, Froome will need bodyguards up this final climb


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just change between ITV and Eurosport, they are usually sufficiently staggered enough so that you don't really miss very much.



..... And after saying that, they now both are having breaks.....

EDIT: ESport now back..... And they have just been talking about chalets, and now they are on to Creme Brulee!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> As i said earlier in the thread, Froome will need bodyguards up this final climb



Better let another non Sky rider get to the top first then!!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

My landlord just gave me some home-made chocolate cake in exchange for "fixing" his phone. Good thing too, I need to keep up my strength for these mountains.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> My landlord just gave me some home-made chocolate cake in exchange for "fixing" his phone. Good thing too, I need to keep up my strength for these mountains.



You had to say that just as I was thinking I hadn't laid any cake in for this afternoon


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Geniez off


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Astana putting the work in now.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Quintana moved ahead of Froome's back wheel.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Valverde's off


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Looks as though he's making it stick as well


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

They seem to be letting him go.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

G, not good


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

15 seconds already


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Think Bardet's not going to get his KOM


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Can't see Valverde making this stick, but it's a clever move - takes the onus off Quintana to attack.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Crying out loud, one's nationality doesn't determine one's strengths as a cyclist


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Nairo goes


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Quintana!


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Blimey! Didn't see that coming.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Wow. He's moving as well


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Sky are in bits and pieces


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

A long descent, then they've got to keep it going along that 10km flat in the valley


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

So glad I stayed at home today instead of enjoying the sunshine. Free cake and a Valderde/Quintana dual attack.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

They're pulling back to him though


----------



## Gains84 (25 Jul 2015)

Yet another HD mankini...Think I'll skip 4k TVs! *shudder*


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

They seem to be catching up with, pants, can't remember who went over the top.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Nibbles!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Porte giving Nibbles a free ride as well.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Nibali now attacks.porte struggling


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Froome goes


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> They seem to be catching up with, pants, can't remember who went over the top.



Geniez


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Froome is on his own with 50kms to go. Oh, and one hell of a false flat left to come.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

I think the move was intended to rip up Froome's support. Mission accomplished by the look of things.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Froome is still looking okay and he can't afford to blow up before the AdH


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> I think the move was intended to rip up Froome's support. Mission accomplished by the look of things.


Definitely.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Froome catching Quintana on the descent!


----------



## Gains84 (25 Jul 2015)

Jesus...Froome looking like sagan now descending!


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Froome done well to catch Quintana


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

What a race


----------



## Wafer (25 Jul 2015)

loving this, could be an epic last climb


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jul 2015)

Sky boys are not looking too clever, Froomeys gonna have to win this on his own


----------



## Stockie (25 Jul 2015)

I hope no idiot fan causes issues up last climb that affects result.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Stockie said:


> I hope no idiot fan causes issues up last climb that affects result.



It would add drama though!


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Froome leading the KOM jersey


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> Sky boys are not looking too clever, Froomeys gonna have to win this on his own


As I said yesterday,, it's almost a mirror image of Froome's last win, Quintana getting stronger, Froome looking vulnerable and Sky dropping like flies


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Bardet has lost the KoM. Bum!


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

Well, if this isn't exciting sport, then what is?! Loved the attack from Movistar. Seems to me they got what they wanted. Split the field. Contador gone. Froome isolated. All set for the show-down at Alpe D'Huez.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

One thing we know is Froome can manage his efforts up the climbs very well...he'll need to do that now


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Sky team back with the Dawg


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Blimey even the Sky boys are back


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Except they're all back together, with Sky well represented again


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Sky train back together, along with Quintana.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> I think the move was intended to rip up Froome's support. Mission accomplished by the look of things.





MiK1138 said:


> Sky boys are not looking too clever, Froomeys gonna have to win this on his own



Or maybe not!


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

beautiful descent and scenery


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jul 2015)

Bit of regrouping going on. Sean Kelly thinks Sky will be OK with the situation.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> ... and Sky dropping like flies


I read that as _doping_ like flies. Sheesh, I've got to stop sweating my French by reading L'equipe.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Think Oi'll ave zum zyder


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

Well done Richie Froome getting over the Col de Porte and rejoining the yellow jersey group on the descent.

Phil is losing it today, isn't he?


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Except they're all back together, with Sky well represented again


Probably it will only take on slight injection of pace in the final climb and they are gone.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Apollonius said:


> Bit of regrouping going on. Sean Kelly thinks Sky will be OK with the situation.



'Zat what he's droning about??


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Froome's legs are working under pressure and really that's all that matters (if you want Froome to win).


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Sky back together we'll see what they can do on Alpe D'Huez.


----------



## Wafer (25 Jul 2015)

Great timing for adverts, exciting descent with leaders fighting it out, come back and the groups back together :/


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Handbags at full draw in the press room yesterday apparently


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Probably it will only take on slight injection of pace in the final climb and they are gone.



Yes, indeed.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Punch up in the press room...I would have paid good money to see that


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Konig has been disappointing but I read somewhere that he was doubting whether he'd recover after the Giro. Sky shudda listened


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

G has some amount of that blue tape on him..


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

G has some amount of that blue tape on him..


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Konig has been disappointing but I read somewhere that he was doubting whether he'd recover after the Giro. Sky shudda listened


Henao should have been at Le tour


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> G has some amount of that blue tape on him..



It must hit G's spot!!


Sorry


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

They must have slowed a fair bit - Geniez has put more time on and he's not going that quickly


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Konig has been disappointing but I read somewhere that he was doubting whether he'd recover after the Giro. Sky shudda listened



I think he did do quite a lot of early work though


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

NO!! ITV and ES, get your adverts staggered again like you have done previously!!


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Or maybe not!


What a difference an add break makes, this is gonna get messy on the last climb


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

The chap offering Geniez goodies from the team car... After failing to entice him with a bidon and an energy bar, maybe he'll try asking Geniez if he wants to see some puppies?


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> It must hit G's spot!!
> 
> 
> Sorry


I've been trying to work that one in all week. I was thinking if Geraint were to do a tour diary piece to camera each day it could be called.....


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

At some point during the ad breaks I missed that Pinot, Hesjedal, Plaza and Anacona have gone clear of the maillot jaune group


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I think he did do quite a lot of early work though


Maybe so, but Knees would have done that better, and Konig was supposed to be a superdom in the mtns I'd have thought


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> I've been trying to work that one in all week. I was thinking if Geraint were to do a tour diary piece to camera each day it could be called.....



Sorry.

Surprised it hasn't already been said!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Maybe so, but Knees would have done that better, and Konig was supposed to be a superdom in the mtns I'd have thought



I must admit I thought that was the idea as well.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> The chap offering Geniez goodies from the team car... After failing to entice him with a bidon and an energy bar, maybe he'll try asking Geniez if he wants to see some puppies?


Perhaps he was doing a Pinot and being all sulky toddler...

DS: Gel?
Geniez: Don't like it.
DS: juice?
Geniez: NO! Don't like it.
DS: Water?
Geniez: Water's boring.
DS: You're not having sweets.
Geniez: I want sweets.


----------



## Saluki (25 Jul 2015)

JMAG said:


> Can someone explain why it's bad form to attack when another rider is delayed? Suppose Nibali was planning to attack at a certain point anyway, should he change his plan? How does a rider evaluate the nature of his competitors delay? i.e. if Froome's frame had snapped or if he pulled a muscle, would there be the same reaction?
> 
> I'm not supporting Nibali, just trying to understand why it's deemed bad form?


I wondered this. I thought that the TdF was a race and the idea was to win it. I used to ride Point-to-Point races and if one of my competitors had a problem I would have capitalised on it in a second. Other competitors disadvantage to your advantage.

I also cannot understand why they don't 'race' tomorrow. If I was in a position to overhaul the current leader on the last day, I would definitely give it a bash. If the race is decided today and all Froome has to do is cross the line, what is the point of tomorrow?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

I've cycled up the Alpe...
slowly
just saying
I had beer and chips at the top.
Geniez might like that


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> I wondered this. I thought that the TdF was a race and the idea was to win it. I used to ride Point-to-Point races and if one of my competitors had a problem I would have capitalised on it in a second. Other competitors disadvantage to your advantage.
> 
> I also cannot understand why they don't 'race' tomorrow. If I was in a position to overhaul the current leader on the last day, I would definitely give it a bash. If the race is decided today and all Froome has to do is cross the line, what is the point of tomorrow?


A celebration, a sprint fest and a spectacle.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I've cycled up the Alpe...
> slowly
> just saying
> I had beer and chips at the top.
> Geniez might like that


I would cycle up it for a basket of puppies.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

This is feeling like the calm before the storm...


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> A celebration, a sprint fest and a spectacle.



Zzzzzzzzz, lets see some action!!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> A celebration, a sprint fest and a spectacle.


The laps round the Champs-Elysée is a race. Nothing processional about it. I'm still grinning at Millar's breakaway two years ago.


----------



## Wafer (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> They must have slowed a fair bit - Geniez has put more time on and he's not going that quickly


Apparently maxed at about 93kmh on the descent, sounds quite quick!


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I would cycle up it for a basket of puppies.


puppies and chips? I'm shocked Jo!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> The laps round the Champs-Elysée is a race. Nothing processional about it. I'm still grinning at Millar's breakaway two years ago.



I know he was upset about being dropped last year, but I always felt that was a perfect way to bow out (as I think Millar did, in hindsight)


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> puppies and chips? I'm shocked Jo!


I'd need a whole dog basket's worth to recover


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> The laps round the Champs-Elysée is a race. Nothing processional about it. I'm still grinning at Millar's breakaway two years ago.


Oh yes, a race within a race, but the GC is a glass of bubbly before the mayhem of the Champs.


----------



## Saluki (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> A celebration, a sprint fest and a spectacle.


I suppose so but if Quintana finishes within breathing space of Froome, would he seriously not give it a bash? I seem to remember back in the 80s LeMond nicking the win from Fignon at the 11th hour

I used to race horses (motorbikes and land rovers too as it happens) and, over distance races you kept trying to win until the very bitter end. Tradition & spectacle is all very well but surely the aim is to win and not say - the day before the end - 'heigh ho, I was only 10 seconds adrift so I suppose that I'd better just give up gracefully'.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> I suppose so but if Quintana finishes within breathing space of Froome, would he seriously not give it a bash? I seem to remember back in the 80s LeMond nicking the win from Fignon at the 11th hour
> 
> I used to race horses (motorbikes and land rovers too as it happens) and, over distance races you kept trying to win until the very bitter end. Tradition & spectacle is all very well but surely the aim is to win and not say - the day before the end - 'heigh ho, I was only 10 seconds adrift so I suppose that I'd better just give up gracefully'.


If you read back upthread after yesterday's stage it was discussed in full


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I know he was upset about being dropped last year, but I always felt that was a perfect way to bow out (as I think Millar did, in hindsight)


Think he's said that in a couple of interviews.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> If you read back upthread after yesterday's stage it was discussed in full


And on the "last day of the TDF" thread.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> And on the "last day of the TDF" thread.


I had the good fortune to miss that entirely!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> I suppose so but if Quintana finishes within breathing space of Froome, would he seriously not give it a bash? I seem to remember back in the 80s LeMond nicking the win from Fignon at the 11th hour
> 
> I used to race horses (motorbikes and land rovers too as it happens) and, over distance races you kept trying to win until the very bitter end. Tradition & spectacle is all very well but surely the aim is to win and not say - the day before the end - 'heigh ho, I was only 10 seconds adrift so I suppose that I'd better just give up gracefully'.



The Lemond vs Fignon thing was an individual time trial which they don't do anymore. As @smutchin said yesterday, in practice if they do race it rarely if ever results in a change of leader, so the tradition of relaxing and leading it to the sprinters has evolved


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Funny interview with Lemond re 1986 just now.


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I would cycle up it for a basket of puppies.


is puppy in a basket as good as scampi in a basket?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

As an aside, while we wait for the action, anyone know what's up with Ten Dam this year?


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> The Lemond vs Fignon thing was an individual time trial which they don't do anymore. As @smutchin said yesterday, in practice if they do race it rarely if ever results in a change of leader, so the tradition of relaxing and leading it to the sprinters has evolved


It would be different if the top two/three came into the final day separated by just a few seconds. Otherwise it's just a mathematical improbability since they're knackered after three weeks so would be unlikely to have the legs and/or team support required to breakaway all the way to Paris.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> is puppy in a basket as good as scampi in a basket?


Just one on its own? No.


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> As an aside, while we wait for the action, anyone know what's up with Ten Dam this year?


Dam busted...he was last seen bouncing around somewhere.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> It would be different if the top two/three came into the final day separated by just a few seconds. Otherwise it's just a mathematical improbability since they're knackered after three weeks so would be unlikely to have the legs and/or team support required to breakaway all the way to Paris.


True, and the sprinters' teams would close it down, otherwise they might as well have gone home 2 weeks ago


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

What did I miss? Carlton said something about 'getting more than you bargain for' - seemed to be referring to something a spectator had done. Flashing incident?


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

Sprint!!!! Oh......


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Dam busted...he was last seen bouncing around somewhere.



As far as the beard department goes, I think he has been replaced by the Giant Alpacin guy who won the other day!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

[forgotten his name again] hits the bottom of the Alpe d'Huez.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Geniez?


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> True, and the sprinters' teams would close it down, otherwise they might as well have gone home 2 weeks ago



Yes, whole lot of reasons


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> [forgotten his name again] hits the bottom of the Alpe d'Huez.


Alex J'oublié je pense


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Nibbles has a flat.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

"tapping on the pedals"


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Geniez?





rich p said:


> Alex J'oublié je pense


I keep wanting to call him Genius or Genesis.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Alex J'oublié je pense



You're just showing off now


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

lets do this team Sky


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Karma there for Nibbles.


----------



## User169 (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> As an aside, while we wait for the action, anyone know what's up with Ten Dam this year?



He's been sick - bronchitis - and on antibiotics.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> You're just showing off now


Il ne peut pas se servir.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Nairo goes long


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Quintanan again!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Quintana goes!


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Karma there for Nibbles.



Are we still on about that?


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Porte on his tail but Froome pulling up the rest of the peloton.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Quintana goes!



Keep up ;-)


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Keep up ;-)


Sorry, I was eating a chocolate biscuit. But Quintana's gone again.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Poels has been a good acquisition


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

poels and porte pulling away??


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jul 2015)

OMG i need to pee but dont want to leave my screen


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Crowd seems to treating Froome ok thus far.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Astana not being there changes the dynamic of this climb.


----------



## Wafer (25 Jul 2015)

Reckon sky have this covered with 2 team mates still with froome and able to chase down quintana (or was is Cantona) attacks


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Crowd seems to treating Froome ok thus far.


French riders upfront


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> OMG i need to pee but dont want to leave my screen


I understood the benefit of bathroom TVs earlier.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Wout Poels has been a hero the last couple of days


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Froome only gets psychological support from the team. There's little or no drafting


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Poels has been a good acquisition





HF2300 said:


> Wout Poels has been a hero the last couple of days


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> Froome only gets psychological support from the team. There's little or no drafting


Porte dragged Quintana back after one of his attacks earlier.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

More attacks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> poels and porte pulling away??


I was just wondering whether Sky left Froome looking exposed to draw attacks while they kept something in reserve for the Alpe d'Huez


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Valverde goes.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

And again


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

poels looks really strong


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2015)

You took longer than eight seconds to take the bait


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

2 mins 38 in less than 10kms?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Porte dragged Quintana back after one of his attacks earlier.


That I don't get tho. How so?


----------



## Toshiba Boy (25 Jul 2015)

You took longer than eight seconds to take the bait


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

keep at it Dawg


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Need these FDJ guys to hang on to reduce these bonuses.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

MiK1138 said:


> OMG i need to pee but dont want to leave my screen


Just throw it at a racing cyclist... maybe not one on TV...


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> That I don't get tho. How so?


Better acceleration than Froome, so got on his back wheel until Froome caught up. Psychological killer as well. Didn't work this time though.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

This is amazing.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

What's the gap between Sky and Quintana?


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

No data yet


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Not looking good for froome


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Anacona


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

20 seconds


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

Froome in trouble? This is exciting! Go Nairo go!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

If you have delay TV, pause it for a while and hten watch it at x2 or x6 speed.

The guys running long side do look funny!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

I'm gonna be disappointed if Quintana can't do it. You never know, we might get more than expected tomorrow after all.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

28 seconds + 10 if he wins the stage its gonna be close if they can maintain unless Froome can go nearer the top.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

Hesjedal starts attacking off the front of the race, thanking Pinot for the help chasing down his teammate Geniez.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

30 seconds + 10 (stage win) now


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

It's ossible that Quintana will pay for his early efforts


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> It's ossible that Quintana will pay for his early efforts



That's what I was thinking. Remember Ventoux...


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

Crowd behaviour starting to get a little frisky higher up.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> It's ossible that Quintana will pay for his early efforts


Maybe. But unlike Froome, he's taken it "easy" in the race thus far.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Crowd is crazy


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

They've taken Geniez.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

Lots of taps on Froome's back.

EDIT: Oops, I meant pats!


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

Nairo still with his man right in front of him, 35s right now if I see that right? Not much but still loads of riding to do.... great stuff!


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

the time gaps will be not accurate with the crowds


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

seems to be hovering at 30 seconds


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Anacona doing an amazing job for Quintana


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Poels done...what a shift he has put in


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

Poel's gone.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Nairo goes


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Q goes again


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Quintana's off again.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

35 seconds. Can hear the booing now.


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

Thought it was a calculated effort from Froome yesterday - he looks to hang on for his dear life today. Probably enough, but I love this small Columbian giving it a real go.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Shouldn't the wánkers be booing Quintana now FFS


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

a minute now....


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

A minute for Quintana?!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

My heart is pounding.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Froome just been spat at again


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

self-gratification artists.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Froome is biding his time. Not panic stations yet.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> self-gratification artists.


No, I'm pretty sure it was spit.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> No, I'm pretty sure it was spit.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

1 minute 5


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

add 10 for the stage win cos Pinot is gonna get caught


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Come on Froome


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

1:20 now. Fook!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> self-gratification artists.



If I saw that and I was on a camera bike, then I might *ahem* accidentally hit him with something as I passed.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Dammit, I was wavering between Bardet and Pinot for the predictor today and went for the wrong man. Pah!


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Froome is going to launch in the final km.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Porte is finished.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Go Pinot


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Pinot's lucky he's going uphill and not down.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Kirby crying??


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

So only 6s for Quintana because Pinot stayed out of sight to the line.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Immense from Quintana.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Bloody hell, that was exhausting!


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

Porte rolls in also inside the time Froome needed. Job done. Nibali still out and has lost all his gain from yesterday thanks to the divine p fairy.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

Well done Chris Froome


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

20mph average for this stage. TWENTY MILES PER HOUR!


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2015)

So froome safe or was he blowing out is ass to stay in touch?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

Yawn fest tomorrow then?


----------



## Saluki (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> 20mph average for this stage. TWENTY MILES PER HOUR!


I can't average that downhill!


----------



## Wafer (25 Jul 2015)

Wow, was jumping up and down in the kitchen. What a finish. Couldn't have complained had quintana made that!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Froome looks exhausted.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (25 Jul 2015)

Gasp!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Yawn fest tomorrow then?


So don't watch.


----------



## MiK1138 (25 Jul 2015)

WOW that was something else Quintana is a machine


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2015)

Be back home from my holibags tonight after they finish the fishing lol will catch highlights on you tube


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> All the booing was rubbish though


Yeah, not good. Do you think Froome will call it a day or come back again next year?


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> So don't watch.



It'll be a joy, this ruddy tour hijacks my plans each year!!


----------



## cd365 (25 Jul 2015)

Did Froome get KOM as well?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Quintana lost a minute in the echelons, a minute on the TTT. Could have been very diffewrent


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> So froome safe or was he blowing out is ass to stay in touch?



I think he was a bit more comfortable than he looked. He noticeably upped his pace towards the end after Porte dropped off and reduced the gap by about 20 seconds in the final km. 

Not easy for him, I'm sure, but manageable.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Never seen an attack that good, what a race.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

MrGrumpy said:


> So froome safe or was he blowing out is ass to stay in touch?



I think he was safe, he was struggling but managing the gap without blowing himself up.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Jul 2015)

Quintana got KOM.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Froome looks exhausted.


wouldn't you??


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jul 2015)

Great outcome all round. 
Froome made it - just.

Pinot provides France with hope for the future - again.
Sky team had just enough.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> wouldn't you??


No, I'd be gasping into an oxygen tent halfway up.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Froome 1'12", plenty. I'm sure he just kept it in control. Great effort by Quintana though, just too much to do too late


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> So don't watch.


Come ride with us from Lynnsport to Narborough Fair at 10am and back about 4. Set the video recorder for La Course though.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No, I'd be gasping into an oxygen tent halfway up.



Even with baskets of puppies to lure you on?


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Even with baskets of puppies to lure you on?


Fair enough. They'd have no be proper puppies, mind. No King Charles Spaniels or other bug-eyed beasts.


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jul 2015)

Regarding Maillot a pois. Official site says Froome won it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (25 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Come ride with us from Lynnsport to Narborough Fair at 10am and back about 4. Set the video recorder for La Course though.



I have various other things I can do now that I have the time!


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

ITV saying the same, by 11 points. First since Eddy Merckx to win yellow and polka dot.


----------



## Basil.B (25 Jul 2015)

I was mistaken, Froome has won KOM too!
First time since Eddy Merckx, that a rider has won the Tour and KOM!


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jul 2015)

This was the Tour that Froome didn't fancy because it was all about climbing, remember.


----------



## mr messy (25 Jul 2015)

Nibali's puncture was unfortunate for Quintana. I reckon he could have made it even more interesting by attacking with Quintana on his shoulder


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Geniez gets the combative prize.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Great interview with Sir Dave with Ned Boulting.


My internet connection had a funny moment.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2015)

That was brilliant, absolutely gutted for Quintana though. Next year he should win i reckon.


----------



## tug benson (25 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> That was brilliant, absolutely gutted for Quintana though. Next year he should win i reckon.


Really??? we should have TT back in it, this years course was best suited to him


----------



## robertob (25 Jul 2015)

That was exciting today and much better than I expected as I thought Froome had his all in his back. Great ride from Quintana, though. You can ask what if he wouldn't have had the first week he had. Loosing a minute there was always going to be a problem. But he must have a huge future, that's for sure. Not to forget he's already a Grand Tour winner. 

Froome and Sky were overall the best though. That's a fact. Even if a bit in trouble in the last couple of days, the team performance from Sky was just amazing. It won them the Tour. It's what they wanted. They got it. Well done.


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jul 2015)

Now, the cherry on the icing on the cake would be Cav for the sprint tomorrow.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

Maybe Sky can do him some lead out for old times sake.


----------



## mjr (25 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Maybe Sky can do him some lead out for old times sake.


Sky to lead Rowe out for shock Brit win...


----------



## Apollonius (25 Jul 2015)

Presumably the remains of the Etixx Quickstep will turn up at some time. No sign of them in the GC!


----------



## the_craig (25 Jul 2015)

Is there time bonuses (or some _time bonnification_ as Sean Kelly puts it) for today's stage too?

I thought there were only time bonuses in Stages 2 - 8.

EDIT: Inrng has the answers. Seems I'm wrong.

http://inrng.com/tour/#Jerseys


----------



## Stockie (25 Jul 2015)

Not done my blood pressure much good that stage.


----------



## themosquitoking (25 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Really??? we should have TT back in it, this years course was best suited to him


Who hell TT?


----------



## roadrash (25 Jul 2015)

time trial ?


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> Really??? we should have TT back in it, this years course was best suited to him


All a bit premature, but Quintana's no mug at TTing especially if it's lumpy.
I doubt if Bert will do the Giro -TDF double again if he's got any sense.


----------



## Saluki (25 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Who hell TT?


Time Trial


----------



## Aperitif (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Yeah, not good. Do you think Froome will call it a day or come back again next year?


 Could have been Froome 3 Wiggins 0 already, perhaps..?  


MDB - go and find a pub brawl if you want your form of excitement! 

A tremendous, professional cycling exhibition today. - well done all the riders...a beer tastes good at any time but tonight around the Sky table...Duvel all round, with a Dubbel for Chris Froome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Duvel all round, with a Dubbel for Chris Froome.


And a fair share of chasers too.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2015)

Well, that was fantastic and just what we all wanted - except that I would have liked to have seen Quintana take the stage too. Not a big fan of Pinot, but he did do well today - good team effort too, with Geniez up the road. Nice to see both Yates brothers up there today as well. One of them is going to win this race in the next decade and possibly both...


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> Not a big fan of Pinot, but he did do well today - good team effort too, with Geniez up the road...



I couldn't quite decide whether it was a team effort or two great individual efforts that happened to coincide...


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I doubt if Bert will do the Giro -TDF double again if he's got any sense.



Or maybe won't squeeze the Route du Sud in next time?


----------



## Hont (25 Jul 2015)

Time for Quintana up the Alpe. 39.23. The fastest since Floyd Landis in 2006.


----------



## smutchin (25 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Time for Quintana up the Alpe. 39.23. The fastest since Floyd Landis in 2006.


----------



## jarlrmai (25 Jul 2015)

The relief Froome must be feeling now one more hills stage and Quintana would have had it.


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Could have been Froome 3 Wiggins 0 already, perhaps..?


But its not, history books show wiggo won, simple as that really


----------



## mcshroom (25 Jul 2015)

The damage was done on the flat lands with the peleton split on Stage 2 (the stage where Cav went too early on the sprint)


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> The damage was done on the flat lands with the peleton split on Stage 2 (the stage where Cav went too early on the sprint)


Or maybe Movistar should have put Sky under more pressure much earlier on to wear out the domestiques long before the Alps. Already looking forward to next year.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

I can't help wondering if Sky regret taking/acquiring the maillot jaune so early in the race.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

They didn't mean to get it so early IIRC.


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I couldn't quite decide whether it was a team effort or two great individual efforts that happened to coincide...



It was a good plan. Attack the Sky train early to drop Froome's support team and leave Froome with little reserve at the late stage. Next year will be interesting as they worked out the formula. Quintana endurance was amazing. Can't remember which year when Mercxx and his team attacked one stage from the moment go and caught everyone napping. It does provide tremendous excitement and entertainment when great tactics come to the fore.


----------



## Bonus (25 Jul 2015)

I rode up Alpe du'Huez once, but not in 39 mins!


----------



## Arrowfoot (25 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Or maybe Movistar should have put Sky under more pressure much earlier on to wear out the domestiques long before the Alps. Already looking forward to next year.


That will certainly be the plan next year.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Good grief, two adverts for BT sport in one break.


----------



## coffeejo (25 Jul 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> That will certainly be the plan next year.


I'm surprised everyone left it so long tbh.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Arrowfoot said:


> It was a good plan. Attack the Sky train early to drop Froome's support team and leave Froome with little reserve at the late stage.



I thought it was AG2R etc. doing that. Not very clear why Sky would be bothered about one FDJ rider over 3 hours behind on GC, or even Pinot's later attack.


----------



## HF2300 (25 Jul 2015)

Yay Quintana!!


----------



## Andrew_P (25 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Time for Quintana up the Alpe. 39.23. The fastest since Floyd Landis in 2006.


Is it? http://www.climbing-records.com/2013/07/all-time-top-100-fastest-rides-on.html

Actually you are right..

Been updated now, 3 of todays riders are now in the top 100, froome knocked 8secs off 2013 time. Valverde is the stand out performance.

http://www.climbing-records.com/search?updated-min=2015-01-01T00:00:00+02:00&updated-max=2016-01-01T00:00:00+02:00&max-results=48

Still a way off Landis time though :-)


----------



## Flying_Monkey (25 Jul 2015)

The rides today certainly did not look unbelievable. All the riders looked like they were giving everything.


----------



## rich p (25 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Is it? http://www.climbing-records.com/2013/07/all-time-top-100-fastest-rides-on.html
> 
> Actually you are right..
> 
> ...


The stand out time really is that of Carlos Sastre as the only one of the top 20 to not have a dope question against him. AFAIK
But that's a bit of a diversion!


----------



## jowwy (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I can't help wondering if Sky regret taking/acquiring the maillot jaune so early in the race.


Why would they regret it - froome won, not lost........now if he had lost the tdf then regrets there certainly would be


----------



## Supersuperleeds (25 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Who hell TT?


----------



## psmiffy (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I can't help wondering if Sky regret taking/acquiring the maillot jaune so early in the race.



Of course not - they got one of them cuddly lions every day - I wonder if they have a great big long glass case with them all carefully labelled or do they do the decent thing and give them to kids


----------



## mcshroom (25 Jul 2015)

Didn't Cav send his daughter off to nag Froome for one the other day?


----------



## 400bhp (25 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Frooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooome.
> 
> All the booing was rubbish though



Not sure it was booing "frooooome" as you say


----------



## Berk on a Bike (25 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Didn't Cav send his daughter off to nag Froome for one the other day?


Should've sent his wife. I'd give her one. A toy lion I mean.


----------



## raindog (25 Jul 2015)

I thought it was Adam up front today, but apparently it was Simon who eventually rolled over the line in 11th this afternoon
I reckon they're going to have to give them different coloured helmets or something so we know WTF's going on


----------



## Strathlubnaig (25 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Can we just put the "unwritten rule" re waiting on the leader to bed please? It's a load of bollocks, take advantage when you can. If that is because someone gets their chain stuck then so be it. The greats of the past e.g. Coppi, Bartali, Merckx, Anquetil did not observe such an "unwritten law". So it's all modern made-up nonsense; and should be ignored.


Yes. A crash is different. A minor mechanical, why hold up ? If this was the norm then Froom need only hold his hand up whenever he newds a wee rest and shout 'mechanical !' And everyone sits up, stupid. Race is on, sit up if leader crashes and wait if he recovers. Off yer high horse Froome.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Jul 2015)

This story about a fight in the press room that people were talking about earlier on, does anybody have any of the background on it?


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

Berk on a Bike said:


> Should've sent his wife. I'd give her one. A toy lion I mean.


I had a brief chat with Mrs Cav at the London Stage of the 2013 ToB. Me and Mrs Dr Bollo had coughed for the hospitality area (the last year before Sweetspot upped the prices to corporate hangers on only) so mixed it with a few other notables.

Mrs Cav is genuinely very nice and down to earth (I'd expected her to be a bit up herself TBH) and little Ms Cav is a cutie, despite being the spitting image of her dad. Also, Lady Wiggins likes her mummy petrol.


----------



## Bollo (25 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


>


That's the photo L'Equipe are using for Froome. Le Cad!


----------



## MrGrumpy (25 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> The stand out time really is that of Carlos Sastre as the only one of the top 20 to not have a dope question against him. AFAIK
> But that's a bit of a diversion!


Sure he was mentioned in Tyler's book that I'm reading at the moment??


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> This story about a fight in the press room that people were talking about earlier on, does anybody have any of the background on it?



Don't think it was a fight, I think it was the spat between Froome and Nibali. Perhaps those who originally commented can confirm. Apparently Froome ripped into Nibali about his supposedly unsportsmanlike behaviour. Froome also had a go at Valverde out on the road, and appeared to be trying to hit him, or at least was gesticulating wildly at him - it was only caught briefly by the cameras.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/10...-froome-sky-tribal-cycling-fan-tour-de-france


----------



## Apollonius (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 That is good writing. I was at Rodez too, and her impressions are the same as mine. Thanks for that.

While I am here, let's not forget Pete Kennaugh. He worked so hard to get into the Tour team - after being very upset to miss out last year. Put in a huge shift (as they all did) and will not get to ride into Paris. One day, Pete, and it could be you in yellow.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (26 Jul 2015)

Nice quote from G here...


*Geraint Thomas (Team Sky), talks about Froome maintaining the yellow jersey after the final day in the Alps*

"He did it, huh? Yeah? I didn’t know. Perfect. That’s great news. We worked hard for this. It’s been a real long three weeks. Hard fought for sure, and to finish it off is incredible.

"[Froome] was controlled yesterday, but today I think he just rode it. We knew he had that advantage and it was just a matter of not blowing up and not getting too carried away. We knew Quintana would attack because he’s strong. But, yeah, it worked out perfect.

"Just not go into the red, not panic. Ride the power that you know you can. The main thing was not blowing up if he does gain time slowly. We could hear on the radio, you now, 30 seconds, 40 seconds, but the kilometres were ticking down pretty quickly as well, so perfect.

"[Froome] is super confident and he has that belief. He knows his body really well and he knows how fast to push himself. Everyone knew we had to get over that first climb, and everyone dug deep to have four of us, yeah, it was four wasn’t it, including Chris. It was perfect. We just rode to the bottom of the climb and then it was over to Wout [Poels] and Richie [Porte]. Richie really came up well today. He’s had a few ups and downs this Tour, but when it really mattered he was there. I think we can all be proud. We all stuck in and really gave each other everything."


----------



## Basil.B (26 Jul 2015)

Police have fired on a car in Paris, just been mentioned on BBC News.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Basil.B said:


> Police have fired on a car in Paris, just been mentioned on BBC News.



http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-europe-33668196


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

From G's Facebook page: -


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> From G's Facebook page: -


Saw that this morning. I think that's one of the reasons he seems to be so well-liked - he enjoys a joke at his own expense.


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

GoPro footage from yesterdays stage. Alpe d'Heuz is from about 2 minutes.

Apart from the speed that they seem to up it, the riders just seem to trust that the fans will move out of the way because at places, you can't see where the road goes.


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VFWnLWPyOKo


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

It seems rather appropriate that I discovered cyclist specific sweets in the 99p shop this morning....




I may just wear them round my wrist.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It seems rather appropriate that I discovered cyclist specific sweets in the 99p shop this morning today....
> View attachment 97747
> 
> I may just wear them round my wrist.


I'd p*** on them.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'd p*** on them.


Right, you're not having any!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

It's possible I need more coffee...


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I'd p*** on them.



Does that take the sourness away?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> It seems rather appropriate that I discovered cyclist specific sweets in the 99p shop this morning...



Don't know about appropriate that you found them, but 'Sour Lance' is certainly appropriate


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Now, I'm wondering whether La Course needs a separate thread or whether we can refer to it in here.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Now, I'm wondering whether La Course needs a separate thread or whether we can refer to it in here.


I started one earlier.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I started one earlier.


aha, I'll go back and have a proper look.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/la-course-2015-spoilers.184492/

There's not much to see!


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Jul 2015)

Wet in Paris.


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

jarlrmai said:


> Wet in Paris.


Yeah. If I had gone I would be getting rather wet today.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

The TDF FB page has been updated with photos of some of the teams arriving in Paris:


----------



## jarlrmai (26 Jul 2015)

Judging by the TV pics of La Course it's gonna be pitch black by the time they are on the Champs-Elysees.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Chris Boardman is Tweeting that because of the oily wet cobbles in Paris, crossing over the line for the first time is classed as finishing.
> 
> Is this true? If it is I'm guessing Froome will be well relieved.


There was carnage in La Course. Looked like at least two were too injured to continue.


----------



## Wafer (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Chris Boardman is Tweeting that because of the oily wet cobbles in Paris, crossing over the line for the first time is classed as finishing.
> 
> Is this true? If it is I'm guessing Froome will be well relieved.


Interesting was thinking it was far from a foregone conclusion watching la course.


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> The TDF FB page has been updated with photos of some of the teams arriving in Paris:



This picture desperately needs the music form the opening titles in Reservoir Dogs


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Boardman is now Tweeting that they have to finish but the GC time is taken from first passage round the Champs.


Ah, to avoid silly sprinting and so that journalists don't have to hastily rewrite their articles because all the jersey wearers were KOd and unable to finish.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> Boardman is now Tweeting that they have to finish but the GC time is taken from first passage round the Champs Elysees.
> 
> 
> I'm not sure if I can fathom out how this works....



In other words, they have to finish to be classified, but they can cruise round and don't have to take silly risks just to maintain their GC time.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Yes, I think so


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> In other words, they have to finish to be classified, *but they can cruise round* and don't have to take silly risks just to maintain their GC time.



The kind of cycling I like, with a bottle or so of Champers thrown in, too, of course!


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> The kind of cycling I like, with a bottle or so of Champers thrown in, too, of course!



I'd like to be fast enough to cruise.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I'd like to be fast enough to cruise.


I reckon I could hold my own against one of those bateaux-mouches that cruise up and down the Seine.


----------



## tug benson (26 Jul 2015)




----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

Romain Bardet has been awarded the overall combativity prize. Yay!


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

User14044mountain said:


> I guess it's like the 3km rule on the other stages.



Exactly!


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

Even I reakon I could keep up with the peloton at the speed they are currently going


----------



## neilb1906 (26 Jul 2015)

Those AG2R shorts don't leave much to the imagination when wet.


----------



## tug benson (26 Jul 2015)

Some of them look like they are in full winter gear..


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Romain Bardet has been awarded the overall combativity prize. Yay!


I think I picked him in the pro pundit thingamajig, might be wrong though.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Richie Porte nearly fell off during their holding hands bit with the yellow jersey


----------



## Bollo (26 Jul 2015)

Grauniad minute-by-minute reporting that Cav might be sick.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Even the French weather is spitting on Mr Froome now.

I do like the Sky kit


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Grauniad minute-by-minute reporting that Cav might be sick.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

There's not much going on is there?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Even the French weather is spitting on Mr Froome now.
> 
> I do like the Sky kit


I think it's a bit daft. Wear the jersey, leave the rest alone. And that includes the colour of the bikes and shorts*. (*I'm thinking of the polka dot jersey here.)


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> There's not much going on is there?



Never is in this bit, apart from the odd glass of champagne


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Hmmm... brown leggings


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Hmmm... brown leggings


Pinot should get a pair for the descents, bless him.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I think it's a bit daft. Wear the jersey, leave the rest alone. And that includes the colour of the bikes and shorts*. (*I'm thinking of the polka dot jersey here.)


D'accord.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

They've even fitted in a church for Sherwen


----------



## tug benson (26 Jul 2015)

Sean Kelly


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Grauniad minute-by-minute reporting that Cav might be sick.


He does look a bit sorry for himself.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

I wonder how old Nairo is, will anyone say do you think?


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> I wonder how old Nairo is, will anyone say do you think?


He's 24 they said the other day.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

He's "24 years of age, the young Colombian" I think you'll find


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2015)

Congratulations to Chris Froome for his well earned victory. He had to fight hard and won. Personally, I rate him as a better cyclist than Wiggins.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> He's "24 years of age, the young Colombian" I think you'll find


Minus one point to me for missing the joke.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Someone take Liggett and Sherwen out and have them shot.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Congratulations to Chris Froome for his well earned victory. He had to fight hard and won. Personally, I rate him as a better cyclist than Wiggins.



Not better, just different


----------



## tug benson (26 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Congratulations to Chris Froome for his well earned victory. He had to fight hard and won. Personally, I rate him as a better cyclist than Wiggins.


@Louch will be having words with you


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Bardet looks pretty relaxed


----------



## Bollo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Someone take Liggett and Sherwen out and have them shot.


Everything's just ........ great.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

Does GC trump KOM? I mean that because Froome wins GC and Quintana best young rider, does Bardet actually win KOM or can Froome be awarded both?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

"It seems the clouds are coming in quite low"

...or the helicopter's a bit higher.


----------



## tug benson (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Does GC trump KOM? I mean that because Froome wins GC and Quintana best young rider, does Bardet actually win KOM or can Froome be awarded both?


Froome has both GC and KOM


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Does GC trump KOM? I mean that because Froome wins GC and Quintana best young rider, does Bardet actually win KOM or can Froome be awarded both?



GC trumps KOM on the road, but Froome gets them both


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

Froome gets the KoM. They pass them down to the second (or today, third) in the competition on the road so they are always there.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

"I'm just trying to listen in to what they are saying"

Well if you shut up, we might hear what Cav and Froome were saying to each other, he did the same t' other day as well. I started the tour liking these two, but they are bloody annoying. Oh and someone take the guide book off Sherwin, he might just shut up then


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> "I'm just trying to listen in to what they are saying"
> 
> Well if you shut up, we might hear what Cav and Froome were saying to each other, he did the same t' other day as well. I started the tour liking these two, but they are bloody annoying. Oh and someone take the guide book off Sherwin, he might just shut up then


Was just about to post something similar!


----------



## jowwy (26 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Congratulations to Chris Froome for his well earned victory. He had to fight hard and won. Personally, I rate him as a better cyclist than Wiggins.


Why bring wiggins into it.....hes not even at the tdf and hasnt beensince 2012, when he WON


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

I'm so pleased we managed to get a glimpse of the camera on Chris Froome's handlebars!


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2015)

Chris Froome the only British Cyclist to win the TdF on 3 occasions? Have I missed something?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Cav's looking pretty happy. See Konig's gone off message with the jersey


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

To be honest they're trying to fill time while we're watching little more than a group social ride. There's just about nothing they could say that isn't boring.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Chris Froome the only British Cyclist to win the TdF on 3 occasions? Have I missed something?



Yes, he won last year by falling off but being Kenyan British


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Chris Froome the only British Cyclist to win the TdF on 3 occasions? Have I missed something?


He wins it in 2017, someone has been illegally time travelling again.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> To be honest they're trying to fill time while we're watching little more than a group social ride. There's just about nothing they could say that isn't boring.


Yeah, but we could almost hear what cav was saying and his small talk has got to be a million times more interesting than peepee's.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> To be honest they're trying to fill time while we're watching little more than a group social ride. There's just about nothing they could say that isn't boring.



There's plenty they could say. They could have knowledgeable commentators and thoughtful ex-riders with something interesting to say about the last three weeks, given that they're paying them to be there anyway.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> Why bring wiggins into it.....hes not even at the tdf and hasnt beensince 2012, when he WON


Even in 2012, Froome could have won then but he was under team orders. Like I said once, Wiggins will never win the Tour again, I think he knows it .


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Even in 2012, Froome could have won then but he was under team orders. Like I said once, Wiggins will never win the Tour again, I think he knows it .



Careful, we'll be back on unwritten rules again...


----------



## jowwy (26 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Even in 2012, Froome could have won then but he was under team orders. Like I said once, Wiggins will never win the Tour again, I think he knows it .


I doubt he will win it again as he no longer rides for a grande tour team and no froome would not havewon in 2012 and didnt - suck it up and get over it


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Who's going to get the first on the Champs honour?


----------



## jowwy (26 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Even in 2012, Froome could have won then but he was under team orders. Like I said once, Wiggins will never win the Tour again, I think he knows it .


And for the record, froome may not have won in 2013 if richie porte hadnt cheated and gone back to the team car for a gel when froome was struggling for energy


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Who's going to get the first on the Champs honour?


Given the conditions, it'll depend on how many stay upright.


----------



## Louch (26 Jul 2015)

tug benson said:


> @Louch will be having words with you


Just because he has the wrong opinion, doesn't mean he isn't entitled to it. 

Maybe someone should start a thread about it.....


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

jowwy said:


> gavroche said:
> 
> 
> > Even in 2012, Froome could have won then but he was under team orders. Like I said once, Wiggins will never win the Tour again, I think he knows it .
> ...



It matters not. Enjoy the non-racing.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

Naughty RLJers


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Looked like Froome agreeing the entrance to the Champs with Movistar?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

"A ride that even Paul Sherwen could keep up with..."

Ooh Phil, you bitch


----------



## Louch (26 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Even in 2012, Froome could have won then but he was under team orders. Like I said once, Wiggins will never win the Tour again, I think he knows it .


Check your auntie for a set of balls as she might actually be your uncle

Froome was wiggins last man in 2012, neither would be in top two that year but for the others who put in efforts to get them both to where they were. Same with Froome wouldn't have won this year but for the efforts of his dimestiques giving everything for him. It really is time for the Froome 2012 crowd to build la bridge and get over it. His form before that race was far too up and down to stand behind him, and wiggins build up of other races he won was truly special.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

That building looks like the Louvre, I wish someone would confirm it for me


----------



## Louch (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That building looks like the Louvre, I wish someone would confirm it for me


Give it 5 mins and they will be giving you a walk through of what's inside step by step


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> That building looks like the Louvre, I wish someone would confirm it for me


Heard a rumour there's something controversial about the Egyptians' decision to build in glass.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

This is that exciting I'm looking forward to the adverts


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

re: the sprint, I'm cheering for Cav and then Greipel and then anyone but Sagan.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> re: the sprint, I'm cheering for Cav and then Greipel and then anyone but Sagan.


Those three in that order will be perfect.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

Riding round the Arc deTriomphe on closed roads in the rain, piece of piss! You wanna try riding round it at 4 o'clock in the morning with all the pissed car drivers!


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

Come on Paul, admit you don't recognise those celebrity guests either!


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> Chris Froome the only British Cyclist to win the TdF on 3 occasions? Have I missed something?



The inevitable day that comes when Bradley Wiggins admits to doping in 2012 and has the title taken away from him, thereby giving Froome title no. 3 in TdeF.

Or maybe not.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> re: the sprint, I'm cheering for Cav and then Greipel and then anyone but Sagan.



I'll cheer for Sagan then, just for balance


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Riding round the Arc deTriomphe on closed roads in the rain, piece of piss! You wanna try riding round it at 4 o'clock in the morning with all the pissed car drivers!



Yeh, those pro cyclists, what lightweights


----------



## tug benson (26 Jul 2015)

Eveytime i see the Louvre i always think of Team America - World police...Childish i know


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Yeh, those pro cyclists, what lightweights



Bunch of Nancy's


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Jose Serpa's 'tache is great, he looks like a pantomime villain.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3819900, member: 259"]"Now at the back, at the tomb of the unknown shoulder".[/QUOTE]

They couldn't find all of him to bury.

Sorry.


----------



## mr messy (26 Jul 2015)

Porte's had a great tour....but was poor for first 10 days


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

What was up with Gallopin there, he looked in pain?


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

Joan of Arc!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Seems the question isn't who will win but who will make the first move ... any move?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

That's more like it, someone's done something


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Just in time for an ad break by the looks of things.


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2015)

Chavanel, French Road Rage Champion?


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Just in time for an ad break by the looks of things.


You Seine.... I mean swine!


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

@coffeejo - same weaving across the road, and road positioning at given points


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> He's "24 years of age, the young Colombian" I think you'll find



Ahem. "24 years of age, the young Colombian from the province of Boyaca" to be precise.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Ahem. "24 years of age, the young Colombian *from the province of Boyaca*" to be precise.


Wasn't that Kris Akabusi?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Hope none of the jackets tucked into rear pockets fall out onto the road. Could cause a few


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

I've started channel hopping to avoid adverts again but they synchronised. I'm quite impressed that the first four adverts on Eurosport were all sponsors of teams or the race. Better than ITV's advertisers.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Pinots chain looked slack


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

One good thing about the laps is the position of some of the cameras. But it's definitely one that's better in person than on TV, especially if you're smart and get a position near one of the big screens.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Serious question: are Europcar pulling out of cycling?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Serious question: are Europcar pulling out of cycling?


I keep hearing/reading it.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Serious question: are Europcar pulling out of cycling?



They announced at the end of 2013 they were withdrawing. The team still haven't got a new sponsor, so it's likely they'll disband - at least one rider's left already


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Serious question: are Europcar pulling out of cycling?



Yes, the sponsorship ends at the end of the season. They aren't even sponsored by the European company of Europecar, nor the French version - but Europecar from the Vendee region of France. The budget that's being requested seems very modest, worth a punt for cyclechat?


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Froome's been shopping.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Pity they're not timing them any longer, that'd cause a stir...


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Yes, the sponsorship ends at the end of the season. They aren't even sponsored by the European company of Europecar, nor the French version - but Europecar from the Vendee region of France. The budget that's being requested seems very modest, worth a punt for cyclechat?


Team CycleChat. At least we've got the kit designed.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Van Bilsen attacks


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Red Arrows wannabes


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Van Bilsen attacks



Sounds like a stomach complaint.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

And there's the bell and the blue, white and red.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

Would we out them in white shorts. I would suggest one leg lie, and one orange.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

2 solo attacks on the same Day that pay off! We can hope


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Brave failure by the Astana


----------



## Louch (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Team CycleChat. At least we've got the kit designed.


Think we will need a new thread for wearing team kit.....


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

c'mon Cav.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Leadouts looking less organised now


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Chaos.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Sagan moving up


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Leadouts looking less organised now



This could be set for Sagan!


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

Cav's gonna do it. I'm certain.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

No wonder Sky sitting at the back.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Cav's gonna do it. I'm certain.


You'd better be right.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Think we will need a new thread for wearing team kit.....



And the members draw for a wild card entry into the team for certain races


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

This is exciting


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

Who was the guy in the white sheet?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Someone's down.


----------



## Bollo (26 Jul 2015)

Greipel all day long


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Greipel


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Bloody hell!


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Gorillaman wins again. Like to see that again


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> You'd better be right.



Er...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Cav never got out of the saddle.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

W O W !


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

The Europcar rider nearly got him


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

Well done Greipel, timed that to perfection.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

At least Sagan wasn't second again


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

Froome's better at riding no-hands than Porte is.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

Well, that was rubbish


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> The Europcar rider nearly got him



Just not quick enough to beat Greipel. 

Cav definitely off colour.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

What about that barging between Sagan and Demare?


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jul 2015)

Froomey and the lads appearing tonight at the Follies Berger..
Can can they do that?


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Well, that was rubbish



Plonker.


----------



## SWSteve (26 Jul 2015)

Is being half gorilla a form of doping?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Just not quick enough to beat Greipel.
> 
> Cav definitely off colour.



He did look as if he was giving it a good go but just didn't have it


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Froome's better at riding no-hands than Porte is.



I was just thinking the same thing. Where was Porte? Tucked away safely at the end of the line?


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Well, that was rubbish



Why?

Didn't your man win?


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> Well, that was rubbish



Why?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Degenkolb nowhere either, unless I missed him, and Sagan and Demare shut out


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

That wins means a lot to him.


----------



## StuAff (26 Jul 2015)

Best sprinter of this year's race won, and deservedly so. Cav's clearly been struggling since he was sick.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

I reckon the Wide-Mouthed-Frog joke was based on Greipel.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> And the members draw for a wild card entry into the team for certain races


How much each do we have to put in to own a team?


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> How much each do we have to put in to own a team?



Budget is 8m euros, I think, or was this year. How many CC members?


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2015)

Well, can't wait to see the route for next year. Great tour this year.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> How much each do we have to put in to own a team?




A LOT.

Thor Hushovd is starting a Norwegian team and reckons it needs tens of millions of kronor (£1=12 NOK - I can't do the maths).


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

Can we get a 'small' loan from the EU? Won't be a fraction of Greece's.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Budget is 8m euros, I think, or was this year. How many CC members?





Dayvo said:


> A LOT.
> 
> Thor Hushovd is starting a Norwegian team and reckons it needs tens of millions of kronor (£1=12 NOK - I can't do the maths).



We can do some cost cutting somewhere i reckon.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Degenkolb nowhere either, unless I missed him, and Sagan and Demare shut out



I think Cav got on his wheel and when Degenkolb dropped back Cav sat up.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> We can do some cost cutting somewhere i reckon.



Sack the pros and replace with the top ten off the cyclechat mycyclinglog table would save a fortune


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> I think Cav got on his wheel and when Degenkolb dropped back Cav sat up.



Just looking at the replay there, Degenkolb came across and came close to barging Cav, then dropped back and Cav sat up, probably realising he wasn't going to get a wheel. Sagan with the positioning right but no speed, the opposite to his efforts before the Alps


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

Getting the full Oscars acceptance speech from Greipel now


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sack the pros and replace with the top ten off the cyclechat mycyclinglog table would save a fortune


I could drive one of the cars and hand out sticky bottles.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Spare a thought for that Lotto(?) rider lying motionless in the middle of the road. I hate to see accidents like that but he'd just ridden 2,000 miles to get offed in the final metres. And there would have been no one to help him across the line if he'd been able to get back on his bike.


----------



## robertob (26 Jul 2015)

Yeah - Da Gorilla always there to fight and win! Well done Andre Greipel, what a Tour for the big man.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Adam Yates more than hinting he wants to win the maillot jaune.


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

Trek I think. Any news on him?


----------



## Bollo (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Getting the full Oscars acceptance speech from Greipel now


Just about to post that Greipel was going a bit Gwyneth Paltrow.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Trek I think. Any news on him?


PeePee said he crossed the line.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

mcshroom said:


> Trek I think. Any news on him?


Ah yes, Trek makes more sense. No news.

''Trek says it was Devolder and that he is ok.'' (Cyclingnews live feed)


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Adam Yates more than hinting he wants to win the maillot jaune.



Would be brilliant if one the Yates boys went on and won it someday.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> We can do some cost cutting somewhere i reckon.



Won't need to buy any drugs, that'll save a few bob. And we can use the flapjack recipes on here to save a bit more.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Got enough internet experts on here to save the cost of paying for a team doctor.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

Am I the only one who spotted the protester in the middle of the road about 3k from the line, they all did well to get around him.


----------



## gavroche (26 Jul 2015)

Any news about Fernando Alonso starting his own cycling team yet?


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Plonker.



Rude boy.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Won't need to buy any drugs, that'll save a few bob. And we can use the flapjack recipes on here to save a bit more.


Not sure about you but if i was cycling i'd need ALL the drugs.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Am I the only one who spotted the protester in the middle of the road about 3k from the line, they all did well to get around him.


Missed that.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Not sure about you but if i was cycling i'd need ALL the drugs.



Think I could manage a spliff whilst driving the car - just to calm my nerves, like.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

ItsSteveLovell said:


> Is being half gorilla a form of doping?


Gorilla? Species doping!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

G in his interview: "Are you going to be buying my book, due out in October?"


----------



## Bollo (26 Jul 2015)

"Job of Work" from Sherwen!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Brilliant, Greipel's kids joined him on the podium.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Think I could manage a spliff whilst driving the car - just to calm my nerves, like.


They're ok with that in France though i think.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Missed that.



You are not alone, wind it back if you can.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> They're ok with that in France though i think.



I'm in!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Quintana's tiny!


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Quintana's tiny!



Think the white jersey was for the under 12s.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Quintana's tiny!



and he's only 24!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Podium girls on the lower steps towering over Quintana for the white jersey.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> I'm in!


I think we have the beginnings of a plan.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

Good interview with Peter Sagan.

Seems like a real character with a touch of self-deprecation. Good on him.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Quintana's tiny!



They need shorter podium girls for him


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> I think we have the beginnings of a plan.


Helmet camera commuters could film it for us. If they don't spend all their time filming the cars.


----------



## psmiffy (26 Jul 2015)

or a taller podium


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Have to say, I think Boardman's right about Valverde. He was riding for Quintana at the end, but I'm not so sure he was at the start.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> They need shorter podium girls for him


Or just get rid of them altogether. Utterly unnecessary.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

Froome is a worthy winner. Consistent in three of the last four TdeFs.

Modest, gracious and personable.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

@SatNavSaysStraightOn could be the official team photographer.


----------



## EltonFrog (26 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Why?



The stage was rubbish duller than dull. Three weeks of very exciting racing topped off with a non race. Complete waste of time.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Do they keep giving Froome these lions because of the Kenyan thing?


----------



## mcshroom (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Do they keep giving Froome these lions because of the Kenyan thing?


Presents for the baby


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> The stage was rubbish duller than dull. Three weeks of very exciting racing topped off with a non race. Complete waste of time.



Have you ever seen an exciting final stage apart from the last 5k, in too many years of watching them I have not. But the last 5 always makes up for it.


----------



## Dayvo (26 Jul 2015)

National Anthem!

Hope Marmion's singing his heart out!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Froome is a worthy winner. Consistent in three of the last four TdeFs.
> 
> Modest, gracious and personable.


I had trouble warming to Froome last time around but, while something about him still leaves me cold, he's done just about everything perfectly.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Do they keep giving Froome these lions because of the Kenyan thing?


Well he doesn't know the words to our national dirge... I mean anthem. ;-)


----------



## smutchin (26 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> Froome is a worthy winner. Consistent in three of the last four TdeFs.
> 
> Modest, gracious and personable.



He's been fantastic. Total superstar. Superb rider, and a great ambassador for the sport off the bike. It might have been different if Contador hadn't been knackered, or if Nibali hadn't been so out of shape, or if Quintana hadn't spent the first two weeks riding himself into form, but as with Nibali last year, you can only beat what's in front of you. And he did so brilliantly.

Now he's done the Tour twice, I'd love to see him have a stab at the Giro and Vuelta and become the first Brit to win all three.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> The stage was rubbish duller than dull. Three weeks of very exciting racing topped off with a non race. Complete waste of time.



That's often the way with sprint stages though, and exaggerated by the conditions and the fact the stage had been neutralised early. Doesn't mean the sprint itself wasn't exciting though.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

ITV4 appear to have cut the national anthem for a commercial break.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Are they really playing the national anthem? What on earth for? Nobody was "capped" for a national team.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> ITV4 appear to have cut the national anthem for a commercial break.





coffeejo said:


> Are they really playing the national anthem? What on earth for? Nobody was "capped" for a national team.


Urgh.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> He's been fantastic. Total superstar. Superb rider. It might have been different if Contador hadn't been knackered, or if Nibali hadn't been so out of shape, or if Quintana hadn't spent the first two weeks riding himself into form, but as with Nibali last year, you can only beat what's in front of you. And he did so brilliantly.
> 
> Now he's done the Tour twice, I'd love to see him have a stab at the Giro and Vuelta and become the first Brit to win all three.



Yes, you ride the race you're in. Don't think last year's crashes took away from Nibali's win, and I don't think this year's performances take away from Froome's.

Didn't he do the Vuelta in 2012 though?


----------



## Louch (26 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Sack the pros and replace with the top ten off the cyclechat mycyclinglog table would save a fortune


Quality of miles beats quantity


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Well he doesn't know the words to our national dirge... I mean anthem. ;-)



I like the Billy Connolly idea of having the Archers theme instead


----------



## Bobby Mhor (26 Jul 2015)

Roll on the Vuelta....


----------



## philk56 (26 Jul 2015)

Classy speech from Froome.


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

Special mention for the horrible yellow trousers on the Eurosport presenter. Nothing PP ever say can be as bad as that, surely?


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

philk56 said:


> Classy speech from Froome.


"...and everyone who knows me"?


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I like the Billy Connolly idea of having the Archers theme instead


It's a bit short: tum tee tum tee tum tee tum... tum tee tum tee tum CLICK!

At least in our house


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Millar's defence of Froome was really passionate.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Millar's defence of Froome was really passionate.



And he's right, really. I guess when Froome was talking about standing up for the cyclists of 2015 he means the whole doping thing, releasing data and so on he was talking about.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Or just get rid of them altogether. Utterly unnecessary.



Absolutely


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Who was the guy in the white sheet?



I just happened to switch on then and saw that, what a TWUNT!


----------



## Supersuperleeds (26 Jul 2015)

Louch said:


> Quality of miles beats quantity



All my miles are quality....... to me.


----------



## Stonechat (26 Jul 2015)

I think it is a real achievement for Froome to win, on a year almost tailormade for climbing specialists


----------



## perplexed (26 Jul 2015)

I didn't see the podium presentation in Paris, and everyone seems to have forgotten the most important part...

Please, please, please, can someone put my mind at rest?


Please tell me bloody Lesley Garret wasn't there...


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

My mum's got her priorities right. Phoned her to organise a visit to meet her granddaughter for the first time:

"Why are you phoning me now? It's the presentations!"

Well I did wait till the race was finished, and I ended the call in time for her to watch Froome get the yellow


----------



## Flying Dodo (26 Jul 2015)

(Sigh). And it's all over for another year.

I think this year has been the best for years. An excellent route, lots of excitement, thrills and not too many dangerous spills.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

I've decided that I'd like to see the following changes for 2016:

- Get rid of the podium "girls". I'm sure they could find enough people from the sponsors or VIPs or even bloody children to carry the flowers etc if required.
- Introduce more women's cycling on the rest days. A day of moderate climbs and technical descents and some sprints. A challenge for QOM in the Alps. Finally, a proper race into Paris, concluding with the traditional sprint finish on the Champs-Elysée.
- I can't remember what the third one was, but I'll let them get on with those two for now.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

So let me get this right, you want the girls to be a support act.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've decided that I'd like to see the following changes for 2016:
> 
> - Get rid of the podium "girls". I'm sure they could find enough people from the sponsors or VIPs or even bloody children to carry the flowers etc if required.
> - Introduce more women's cycling on the rest days. A day of moderate climbs and technical descents and some sprints. A challenge for QOM in the Alps. Finally, a proper race into Paris, concluding with the traditional sprint finish on the Champs-Elysée.
> - I can't remember what the third one was, but I'll let them get on with those two for now.


Totally this. Unless number three was something rubbish. There's not going to be a full blown women's tour overnight, but adding a few rides here and there, and especially with some climbing, would be a great way to go.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> So let me get this right, you want the girls to be a support act.


No, I want a women's TDF but I'm realistic about it happening overnight. But I'd like to see them racing on the roads, not just lapping the Champs-Elysée. Call it a compromise for now.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> - Get rid of the podium "girls". I'm sure they could find enough people from the sponsors or VIPs *or even bloody children *to carry the flowers etc if required.



Children covered in blood?? That..... Would be...... Interesting 

Seriously though, they could do a competition or nominate kids from the schools along the route. It would be a rather nice touch methinks! (And they might find someone small enough for Quintana too!).



> - I can't remember what the third one was, but I'll let them get on with those two for now.



We need more woman's racing, yes, but as for this third one, I would like them to race up until the last day!!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> We need more woman's racing, yes, but as for this third one, I would like them to race up until the last day!!


As I said, small steps.


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> No, I want a women's TDF but I'm realistic about it happening overnight. But I'd like to see them racing on the roads, not just lapping the Champs-Elysée. Call it a compromise for now.



I think you may find there used to be one, but not that we'll supported I think. They do of course still have stage races for women, just that some people for some reason may not know about them.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> As I said, small steps.



I meant generally, bin the boring parade on the last day for the men, but yes, regarding the woman, it will be small steps.


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> I think you may find there used to be one, but not that we'll supported I think. They do of course still have stage races for women, just that some people for some reason may not know about them.


I know, hence my acceptance that getting a full blown Grand Tour isn't going to happen overnight.



Mad Doug Biker said:


> I meant generally, bin the boring parade on the last day for the men, but yes, regarding the woman, it will be small steps.


Nah, I like the parade. It's a day for the majority of them to relax and there's all the magic and excitement of the sprint finish.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Nah, I like the parade. It's a day for the majority of them to relax and there's all the magic and excitement of the sprint finish.



Just imagine how pissed off you would be if you were within striking distance of winning, but you were not allowed to try though?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just imagine how pissed off you would be if you were within striking distance of winning, but you were not allowed to try though?




I can't talk for the competitors, the teams or the organisers, but I am yet to read anyone's opinion that it wouldn't be contested if mere seconds separated the top two or three on the final day. Quintana could only make up a minute yesterday in his best terrain, the mountains. There's no way he would be able to make up the remaining 70ish seconds on the flat with a sprint finish.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I know, hence my acceptance that getting a full blown Grand Tour isn't going to happen overnight.



Why not just race the men and woman at the same time (therefore saving time, money and scotching the question of people coming out to support them), with the two different categories?

It would be interesting to see how many of the guys they could outpace.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I can't talk for the competitors, the teams or the organisers, but I am yet to read anyone's opinion that it wouldn't be contested if mere seconds separated the top two or three on the final day. Quintana could only make up a minute yesterday in his best terrain, the mountains. There's no way he would be able to make up the remaining 70ish seconds on the flat with a sprint finish.



That's ok then, but still, it would make the final stage considerably more interesting anyway!


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Why not just race the men and woman at the same time (therefore saving time, money and scotching the question of people coming out to support them?), with the two different categories?
> 
> It would be interesting to see how many of the guys they could outpace.


Nah, way too chaotic.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Nah, way too chaotic.



There is an existing system and structure, so surely it could just be added too (within reason I mean)??


----------



## sleaver (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Finally, a proper race into Paris


This thread is getting like the Eurosport presenters with things being repeated


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> There is an existing system and structure, so surely it could just be added too (within reason I mean)??


198 cyclists started this year's TDF. Can't find the numbers for La Course. Different races happening at different speeds in different parts of the race with everyone getting in everyone else's way. No thanks!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> This thread is getting like the Eurosport presenters with things being repeated


At least none of us would probably ever wear 'those' trousers.

Seriously, if he had had a red shirt and braces then he could have been renamed 'Rupert'.


----------



## Saluki (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Quintana's tiny!


5'6", so an inch shorter than me. Not quite tiny. I always thought that Richie Porte was tiny but he's an inch taller than me.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> 198 cyclists started this year's TDF. Can't find the numbers for La Course. Different races happening at different speeds in different parts of the race with everyone getting in everyone else's way. No thanks!



Oh I don't know, with a bit of sensible planning it might work.

Anyway, it is all theoretical, innit?


----------



## coffeejo (26 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> 5'6", so an inch shorter than me. Not quite tiny. I always thought that Richie Porte was tiny but he's an inch taller than me.


And this is why I'm not a professional cyclist. They'd have to provide me with a box to stand on so I didn't get mistaken for someone's child.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

Also, the road races at the Paralympics had both men and woman in the same race. I agree that the road around Brand's Hatch aren't quite the same, but still.....


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

Saluki said:


> 5'6", so an inch shorter than me. Not quite tiny. I always thought that Richie Porte was tiny but he's an inch taller than me.



Does that make you 7ft 13 inches, never have been very good at these quizzes.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Does that make you 7ft 13 inches, never have been very good at these quizzes.



She's 10 feet tall with thighs like tree trunks!


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Also, the road races at the Paralympics had both men and woman in the same race. I agree that the road around Brand's Hatch aren't quite the same, but still.....


Assuming that men are generally faster than women, it could be interesting to see the teamwork, with maybe some men's teams colluding to give some women's teams an advantage, but to their own detriment. It would all get a bit complex and confusing.


----------



## themosquitoking (26 Jul 2015)

Does she also breathe fire?


----------



## Andrew_P (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've decided that I'd like to see the following changes for 2016:
> 
> - Get rid of the podium "girls". I'm sure they could find enough people from the sponsors or VIPs or even bloody children to carry the flowers etc if required.
> - Introduce more women's cycling on the rest days. A day of moderate climbs and technical descents and some sprints. A challenge for QOM in the Alps. Finally, a proper race into Paris, concluding with the traditional sprint finish on the Champs-Elysée.
> - I can't remember what the third one was, but I'll let them get on with those two for now.



Not sure about ridding the podium girls it is tradition, init 
I think a day ahead or a day behind the men's would do nicely, wouldn't really want it watering down too much myself
For me contrary to tradition I would like the last day to be much more GC competitive, always a bit let down pity it didn't finish up another mountain today.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I can't talk for the competitors, the teams or the organisers, but I am yet to read anyone's opinion that it wouldn't be contested if mere seconds separated the top two or three on the final day. Quintana could only make up a minute yesterday in his best terrain, the mountains. There's no way he would be able to make up the remaining 70ish seconds on the flat with a sprint finish.



I wasn't talking specifically about this year, just generally.

Also, to me the time shouldn't be neutralised, if you are in the lead and crash or similar, tough titties!!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Assuming that men are generally faster than women, it could be interesting to see the teamwork, with maybe some men's teams colluding to give some women's teams an advantage, but to their own detriment. It would all get a bit complex and confusing.



I remember Sarah Storey overtaking most, if not all the guys, so that would be interesting if more woman can do it too!!

And yes, that was the paralympics, I get it, hence why I say 'more woman'.


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Decent write up from INRNG, a couple of good observations. Inclined to agree with him about this business of Quintana losing it in Zeland, it's just the maths.

http://inrng.com/2015/07/the-moment-race-was-won-tour-2015/#more-25983


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> Does she also breathe fire?



No, but see that neighbour she was having trouble with a while back?? Don't beleive for a moment that she just 'moved away'


----------



## HF2300 (26 Jul 2015)

Andrew_P said:


> Not sure about ridding the podium girls it is tradition, init.



Plenty of things are tradition, doesn't mean they have a place today. I don't think it'll change soon though.


----------



## winjim (26 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> I remember Sarah Storey overtaking most, if not all the guys, so that would be interesting if more woman can do it too!!
> 
> And yes, that was the paralympics, I get it, hence why I say 'more woman'.


How about a totally mixed race? Teams of nine, maximum six of either gender. Each gender has individual GC, points and KOM/QOM plus award for best team. Could be tactically awesome.

Anyway, does anyone really know exactly how differences in gender physiology would play out over a three week grand tour?


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> I've decided that I'd like to see the following changes for 2016:
> 
> - Get rid of the podium "girls". I'm sure they could find enough people from the sponsors or VIPs or even bloody children to carry the flowers etc if required.
> - Introduce more women's cycling on the rest days. A day of moderate climbs and technical descents and some sprints. A challenge for QOM in the Alps. Finally, a proper race into Paris, concluding with the traditional sprint finish on the Champs-Elysée.
> - I can't remember what the third one was, but I'll let them get on with those two for now.


OK - but why 'moderate climbs'? Why can this event not stand alone ( and not interfere with 'Le Tour de France')  if it is popular - ultimately leading to males and females going head to head over three weeks, should it be thought fair so to do...


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (26 Jul 2015)

Off the top of my head, what would happen if the podium presenters were eminent cyclists? Same sex kisses might be a little too far for the public but man-to-woman and woman-to-man might be a way of including cyclists of both sexes together and it would get rid of the irrelevant podium girls. Just off the top of my head, I repeat....


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Off the top of my head, what would happen if the podium presenters were eminent cyclists? Same sex kisses might be a little too far for the public but man-to-woman and woman-to-man might be a way of including cyclists of both sexes together and it would get rid of the irrelevant podium girls. Just off the top of my head, I repeat....



'There is outrage tonight after one of the newly formed Team Cyclechat riders snogged Bernard Hinault on the Podium, leading to a punch up....'


----------



## screenman (26 Jul 2015)

Seems that a few on here are happy to see some people lose their jobs.


----------



## Va Va Froome (26 Jul 2015)

To be fairthey scrapped 'grid girls' from the 24hrs of Le Mans race (and the other World Endurance Championship races) and that's a historic race with traditions stretching back years and years. They stopped them this year and it came pretty much out of the blue.

The podium girls are a relic of another time but objectively preferable to crackpot politicians or dignitaries with an agenda that you see doing trophy presentations on some F1 race podiums! :P


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (26 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> 'There is outrage tonight after one of the newly formed Team Cyclechat riders snogged Bernard Hinault on the Podium, leading to a punch up....'



'.... The lack of judgement was blamed on a shortage of sugar to the brain brought on by there being no cake left' CONTINUED page 94


----------



## Aperitif (26 Jul 2015)

[QUOTE 3820565, member: 259"]It hasn't stopped the Madison...[/QUOTE]
That's a bit of a hand-holding exercise though...I suppose it's open to all!


----------



## mjr (26 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> Quintana could only make up a minute yesterday in his best terrain, the mountains. There's no way he would be able to make up the remaining 70ish seconds on the flat with a sprint finish.


A team was lapped at the Tour Series at Canary Wharf, something like 1.4km... why not a similar gap or more at the Tour de France?


----------



## Dogtrousers (26 Jul 2015)

winjim said:


> Totally this. Unless number three was something rubbish. There's not going to be a full blown women's tour overnight, but adding a few rides here and there, and especially with some climbing, would be a great way to go.


There was a women's tour until a few years ago (2010?) won by Nicole Cooke (x2) and Emma Pooley.

Ended due to lack of sponsorship.

Personally I find La Course a feeble sop to women's racing, but I guess you can't argue with the economics.


----------



## smutchin (27 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Seems that a few on here are happy to see some people lose their jobs.



Utter plonker.


----------



## winjim (27 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> There was a women's tour until a few years ago (2010?) won by Nicole Cooke (x2) and Emma Pooley.
> 
> Ended due to lack of sponsorship.


I didn't know that, but looking at Wikipedia, it seems that the 
Grande Boucle Féminine Internationale was a separate thing to the TdF, who even made them change their name. A proper women's TdF run by the same organisation would surely benefit from the prestige and publicity of the TdF, and sponsorship could be shared.


----------



## screenman (27 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Utter plonker.



Why?

Does make me laugh that every time somebody calls me a name theclaud gets all excited and adds a like.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> OK - but why 'moderate climbs'? Why can this event not stand alone ( and not interfere with 'Le Tour de France')  if it is popular - ultimately leading to males and females going head to head over three weeks, should it be thought fair so to do...


I was thinking of a three day race spread over the three weeks that has a bit of everything, hence the moderate climbs thing to balance out a day in the Alps for the climbers and the Champs-Elysée for the sprinters.

And I don't want to see men vs women as I suspect that the majority of the female cyclists would end up as domestiques rather than champions in their own right simply because *most *male pro cyclists will be stronger and faster.

Ultimately, I want to see all the Grand Tours putting on events for both men and women but as I said, I'm a realist and am prepared to take it step by step. Extending La Course so that it's more than laps around Paris would be a great start IMHO.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Any news about Fernando Alonso starting his own cycling team yet?



Didn't happen this year, Bettini's said it's not going to happen next year, looking like it's not going to happen full stop, Bettini's been told he's a free agent.


----------



## suzeworld (27 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Just imagine how pissed off you would be if you were within striking distance of winning, but you were not allowed to try though?



But how can this happen? Only a sprinter is ever going to win a sprint stage, and sprinters are never going to be near the top of the GC in a three week race, never ever ... so unless they make the last stage a mountain stage it is never going to be won on the last day. It is always "won" on the day before, like this year, in the Alps ... or, more usually with a time trial which is a really significant show of an individual's strength on the bike.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> He's been fantastic. Total superstar. Superb rider, and a great ambassador for the sport off the bike. It might have been different if Contador hadn't been knackered, or if Nibali hadn't been so out of shape, or if Quintana hadn't spent the first two weeks riding himself into form, but as with Nibali last year, you can only beat what's in front of you. And he did so brilliantly.
> 
> Now he's done the Tour twice, I'd love to see him have a stab at the Giro and Vuelta and become the first Brit to win all three.



The one thing I thought marred his 'ambassador' credentials was a bit of a Thiboude toys out of the pram day on the La Toussuire stage - strops at Nibali and Valverde over what was really a storm in a teacup. Perhaps understandable given the pressure and off-race stuff going on I suppose, and he'd done well to stay calm up to that point.

There's a danger of focusing on Froome's achievement, as the press tend to do, and distracting from the superb team performance - I don't think it would come near as easily had the whole team not been doing sterling stuff, and every member put in heroic individual performances at times.


----------



## Louch (27 Jul 2015)

Isn't thins parralell woman's tour chat now drifting into its on topic rather than this years tour, and us deciding who will be gc for team cycle chat?


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> ...Introduce more women's cycling on the rest days. A day of moderate climbs and technical descents and some sprints. A challenge for QOM in the Alps. Finally, a proper race into Paris, concluding with the traditional sprint finish on the Champs-Elysée...
> 
> ...I was thinking of a three day race spread over the three weeks that has a bit of everything, hence the moderate climbs thing to balance out a day in the Alps for the climbers and the Champs-Elysée for the sprinters...



I worry about the 'support act' business as well, but I think getting women's racing in front of a large captive audience and showing them how good it can be has got to help it grow. If the Tour keeps a similar format to this year you could easily have three stages very different in style. I wonder if three stages spread over two weeks would just be seen as three separate races though?

If the women race into Paris - properly - would it compel the men to do so...?


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> I think you may find there used to be one, but not that we'll supported I think. They do of course still have stage races for women, just that some people for some reason may not know about them.





Dogtrousers said:


> There was a women's tour until a few years ago (2010?) won by Nicole Cooke (x2) and Emma Pooley.
> 
> Ended due to lack of sponsorship..



Think it'd be different these days as there's much more awareness and a lot more money behind the women's scene.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I worry about the 'support act' business as well, but I think getting women's racing in front of a large captive audience and showing them how good it can be has got to help it grow. If the Tour keeps a similar format to this year you could easily have three stages very different in style. I wonder if three stages spread over two weeks would just be seen as three separate races though?
> 
> If the women race into Paris - properly - would it compel the men to do so...?


Not enough coffee at this hour on a wet Monday morning to think through the logistics


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Why not just race the men and woman at the same time (therefore saving time, money and scotching the question of people coming out to support them), with the two different categories?
> 
> It would be interesting to see how many of the guys they could outpace.
> 
> Also, the road races at the Paralympics had both men and woman in the same race. I agree that the road around Brand's Hatch aren't quite the same, but still...



Last sentence is the key. Paralympic road races were separate, just timed so they ended up overlapping; there were far fewer riders, far less support and Brands was a much more compact and controlled environment.

Think about the size and length of the TdF caravan, all the support vehicles and so on. Add another 50 - 100 riders, the extra support vehicles they'd need, the extra organisation. Think about how stretched out the race gets on long mountain stages particularly. Add in that you've got to get everything finished in a reasonable time to suit television schedules, getting everyone moved to the next stage... Not saying it's not do-able but it's one heck of a logistical challenge, possibly too much to be practical.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> Off the top of my head, what would happen if the podium presenters were eminent cyclists? Same sex kisses might be a little too far for the public but man-to-woman and woman-to-man might be a way of including cyclists of both sexes together and it would get rid of the irrelevant podium girls. Just off the top of my head, I repeat....



Man to man / woman to woman cheek kissing's a perfectly normal greeting in Europe (in fact Thevenet did it to Hinault when getting his honorary Maillot Jaune the other day), so probably not an issue except to us uptight Brits.

On the other hand, one doesn't have to snog everyone. Johnny Foreigner's too damned emotional. Nothing wrong with a firm handshake.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> And this is why I'm not a professional cyclist. They'd have to provide me with a box to stand on so I didn't get mistaken for someone's child.



I have a vision of a pair of very small, clipless fitted orange crates on the pedals...

I'm sure Shimano could be persuaded to an addition to the range...


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I have a vision of a pair of very small, clipless fitted orange crates on the pedals...
> 
> I'm sure Shimano could be persuaded to an addition to the range...


----------



## smutchin (27 Jul 2015)

screenman said:


> Why?



Ok, I'm sorry for resorting to childish name-calling, but your comment was daft even by the standards of this thread. Most of the time I just CBA to respond rationally to such daftness but if you really don't get it, here's a more reasoned argument...

The Tour hostesses, to give them their proper title, do an important job. It's just that one aspect of the job that seems very out of place in 2015. If they eliminated the podium nonsense, they could still do the rest of the job.

What's more, removing that element of the role would open the position to those who don't fill the current criteria of looks and age but could otherwise be very capable of doing the job.

In any case, it's a one-off job for three weeks, not a career with prospects. Getting rid of the position wouldn't ruin anyone's life. That's just ridiculous hyperbole.


----------



## HF2300 (27 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> ... If they eliminated the podium nonsense, they could still do the rest of the job.
> 
> What's more, removing that element of the role would open the position to those who don't fill the current criteria of looks and age but could otherwise be very capable of doing the job. In any case, it's a one-off job for three weeks, not a career with prospects...



It's also the case that the people who do these jobs often do them in a variety of contexts other than the Tour / podium girls, and can have really quite high powered roles in various fields. Many are degree qualified or multilingual. It's unlikely that taking them off the podium would make any difference to their employability or income.


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

http://www.thedailymash.co.uk/sport...ike-flavour-french-tell-froome-20150727100507


----------



## jarlrmai (27 Jul 2015)

The whole podium girls thing has a whiff of Sepp Blatter/FIFA style "the women players should wear short shorts" about it.


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (27 Jul 2015)

Today on BBC Radio 4 did a brief article on the Froome doping innuendo stuff at around 8am this morning. Pierre Sallet and Cookson were interviewed. The link isn't on the web site yet but it should come up here - http://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b0638xbb

I'll have to go back and listen to it again as I wasn't awake enough to follow Sallet's English. I got the impression that it was all pretty familiar territory so it'll only be ''for the record'' listening for many.

EDIT: it's up now, feature starts 2:09:55 in.


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2015)

Dayvo said:


> I reckon the Wide-Mouthed-Frog joke was based on Greipel.



Richie Porte and Marianne Vos also seem to have unfeasibly large mouths. Does it give them a physiological advantage in getting more air into their lungs?


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2015)

I like Mr Rowe being proud of carrying 15 bottles. http://www.theguardian.com/sport/blog/2015/jul/26/luke-rowe-tour-de-france-2015-team-sky


----------



## BrumJim (27 Jul 2015)

CarlP said:


> The stage was rubbish duller than dull. Three weeks of very exciting racing topped off with a non race. Complete waste of time.



Not every sporting contest ends in a nail-biting finish for the champion. In cricket, day 5 of a test match can be seriously dull, as one team finally bats or bowls their way to the inevitable result. F1 can also end in non-races, still keenly contested, but having no bearing on the overall World Champion.

Clearly ASO want a show-piece finish at the centre of France (economically, culturally, politically), and if this means that all except the sprinters are just in it for the ride, then its time to enjoy the experience rather than expecting an edge-of-the-seat event.


----------



## Dogtrousers (27 Jul 2015)

I grumbled about Nicole Cooke being forgotten when Wiggins was the "first British winner of the TdF" so I'll have a similar grumble about Froome being the first"British" two time winner and Cooke being similarly forgotten.


----------



## 400bhp (27 Jul 2015)

You need a sprinters stage at the end otherwise you would have half the riders abandoning-those riders who are sprinters or pure sprint teams.


----------



## Incontinentia Buttocks (27 Jul 2015)

View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXCN1DhHTZA

16 seconds in, my salut to Romain Bardet....


----------



## winjim (27 Jul 2015)

Incontinentia Buttocks said:


> View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gXCN1DhHTZA
> 
> 16 seconds in, my salut to Romain Bardet....



TMN to Eurosport I think!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> But how can this happen? Only a sprinter is ever going to win a sprint stage, and sprinters are never going to be near the top of the GC in a three week race, never ever ... so unless they make the last stage a mountain stage it is never going to be won on the last day. It is always "won" on the day before, like this year, in the Alps ... or, more usually with a time trial which is a really significant show of an individual's strength on the bike.



For the stage win, yes, but if you had, say, 2 or even 3 good all rounders who have been biting away at each other *timewise*throughout the tour, and..... Basically, how close does it really have to be before they throw 'tradition' out the window?
Also, what if something was to happen to the leader on the final stage and you in fact won.... But you didn't because it had been neutralised because of 'tradition'..... I bet you would be just a tad wistful at least.
I can't beleive for a minute that all these super competitive guys just lamely roll over and take it each year because its 'Da roolz'.



BrumJim said:


> Richie Porte and Marianne Vos also seem to have unfeasibly large mouths. Does it give them a physiological advantage in getting more air into their lungs?



That guy on Eurosport who presents along with Greg Lemond.... The last time I saw a mouth like that it had a fish hook in it!


----------



## Hont (27 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Johnny Foreigner's too damned emotional. Nothing wrong with a firm handshake.


Or a good hard matey punch to the shoulder.


----------



## Va Va Froome (27 Jul 2015)

Dogtrousers said:


> I grumbled about Nicole Cooke being forgotten when Wiggins was the "first British winner of the TdF" so I'll have a similar grumble about Froome being the first"British" two time winner and Cooke being similarly forgotten.



Noticed a similar comment on a Guardian article yesterday.

I must confess I was unaware of a women's TdF. Now I know about "The Grand Boucle" - shame it was scrapped. And reading up on it, a shame that The Tour didn't seem to be too welcoming of it.


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jul 2015)

User13710 said:


> I hate it when spectators do that to their favourites on those crowded mountaintops, it must really hurt. No other sport allows people to hit the athletes as they go past, even if they do mean it to be encouragement.



Yeah and I bet a 'dead arm' is really welcome too!


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Oh to be given the opportunity to do that to Wayne Rooney....



We could open a book on how long he writhes on the ground in mock agony for!!


----------



## coffeejo (27 Jul 2015)

I remembered the third item on my wish list for 2016! For each stage to be televised in full, including the roll out. (Preferably on the BBC for both the advantages of no adverts and a significantly better 'player, though I recognise there's more chance of getting a women's version of each Grand Tour than this...)


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

coffeejo said:


> ....the advantages of no adverts....


But if you ever need a new brand of shampoo, you would never have known there is apparently a very good German engineered one


----------



## mjr (27 Jul 2015)

sleaver said:


> But if you ever need a new brand of shampoo, you would never have known there is apparently a very good German engineered one


Which now the tour's over will presumably revert to being "Doping for hair"?


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> Which now the tour's over will presumably revert to being "Doping for hair"?


Giant need to have a word then as it didn't help them


----------



## sleaver (27 Jul 2015)

User said:


> I am currently negotiating a deal with them for me not to wear their kit.


I don't think we need to see how well it works on those hairs


----------



## Mad Doug Biker (27 Jul 2015)

User3094 said:


> Mock?



I thought that's what they did.... Ok then... Until someone tells him to MTFU?


----------



## Legs (27 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> Basically, how close does it really have to be before they throw 'tradition' out the window?


Vinokourov's stage win in 2005 was enough for him to leapfrog Levi Leipheimer for 5th in GC. I remember thinking at the time that it was rather dishonourable (though not as dishonourable as the doping conviction for which Leipheimer was stripped of 6th and Vinokourov should have been stripped of 5th...)


----------



## MisterStan (27 Jul 2015)

Sagan's not the only one who can pop a wheely....
From SKY's Facebook page;


----------



## ColinJ (27 Jul 2015)

Legs said:


> Vinokourov's stage win in 2005 was enough for him to leapfrog Levi Leipheimer for 5th in GC. I remember thinking at the time that it was rather dishonourable ...


I'm no fan of Vinokourov, but it is a bit odd to suggest giving up the chance of a prestigious stage win because the side effect of it would be to make a significant improvement on the GC!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (27 Jul 2015)

Only 341 days til it starts again


----------



## Andrew_P (27 Jul 2015)

Must admit to having the TdF shakes.


----------



## coffeejo (28 Jul 2015)

Not sure if this has been posted elsewhere or if you can view it without a facebook account but here's an interview with G from earlier this year, looking back at how it all began in Cardiff:


View: https://www.facebook.com/CyclingWeekly/videos/10153056232332634/


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jul 2015)

Mad Doug Biker said:


> For the stage win, yes, but if you had, say, 2 or even 3 good all rounders who have been biting away at each other *timewise*throughout the tour, and..... Basically, how close does it really have to be before they throw 'tradition' out the window?
> Also, what if something was to happen to the leader on the final stage and you in fact won.... But you didn't because it had been neutralised because of 'tradition'..... I bet you would be just a tad wistful at least.
> I can't beleive for a minute that all these super competitive guys just lamely roll over and take it each year because its 'Da roolz'.



If the top GC guys were that close, to literally a few seconds then they would fight for it, but my point is they are not going to get big enough time diffs on a sprint stage to catch up a gap of over a minute, which is what we have this year. Quintana could race all he liked, but he needed mountains to put a minute into Froome on Friday and Saturday. Basically, the teams are not that different in strength for anyone to be able to put a minute on a sprint stage. The noble art of "closing down a break" is far too well establshed for that.

AS for neutralised? Maybe we are talking about different things? My understanding is that neutralising is an actual rule the race organisers can call on to apply in sh^t weather .. to prevent utter carnage. Nothing to do with tradition. And if Froome had gone arse over tit and not been able to finish from some point earlier in the final stage, then Quinatna would have been the winner of the tour .... simps ...


----------



## HF2300 (28 Jul 2015)

First stage of 2016 will be a sprint stage from Mont St. Michel to Utah Beach, according to ASO via INRNG. Second stage from St Lo to Cherbourg, so I guess probably a sprint as well.

http://inrng.com/2015/07/tour-stage-22-preview/#more-25972

Must admit I felt a bit lost yesterday without a Tour stage to watch


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> You need a sprinters stage at the end otherwise you would have half the riders abandoning-those riders who are sprinters or pure sprint teams.



This is always on the cards anyway, remember Cipollini never went to Paris! I think it might even have been our very oww Cav who broke this tradition of being the top sprinter and only doing the first week!
On a related matter I saw Cav wondering what point there is for pure sprinters doing the tour if they have so few "sprint" stages in the race overall...
tbh it made for a brilliant contest from my point of view, despite less pure sprint finishes the other stages were more exciting than usual this year.


----------



## robertob (28 Jul 2015)

Have to say I thoroughly enjoyed this years Tour. It's been really exciting. Every day something interesting happened.

The Germans did really well. Greipel was outstanding, but Geschke was the highlight. Loved his emotions afterwards in the interview:



Shame it's all over.... was really flying by. After all, the man with the strongest team has won. But was he actually the strongest rider? Would Froome have won in the Movistar team? Probably. He's so composed and smart, he knows what his body can do, he makes the right decisions, even when isolated. I was probably most impressed with him at stage 19 to Les Sybelles. It was a tough day for him, he was alone, but he lost only half a minute to Quintana, what was a calculated effort from him up the hill, managing the time well. He didn't kill himself only to get back to Quintana or save some 10s, knowing the next day would be even more important. Others would have lost their head in panic and would have gone completely into the red.

I think Froome is a really likeable champion. I tried to find something negative to say, but I can't. He is so likeable. And it seems this perception is shared among his team mates, judging by what the lads say about him as a leader - but actions are most telling. They were digging in for him. On the Alpe D'Huez day it was most impressive.

For next year I'd say Froome must be odds-on to win again. Movistar needs a stronger team to support Quintana otherwise he's always likely to fall short. Sure he'll improve and have learned plenty, but can't do it on his own. We have seen how a strong team can make all the difference. Not to forget this years tour profile probably suited Quintana a lot with all the climbing. Nonetheless I like the small Colombian. He was riding smart too and came as close as it gets. Don't share some experts opinion that he should have attacked more often or early. It's not that easy, is it? If he would have done that it's unlikely he would have broken Froome but only would have worn him out and wouldn't have been able to put in such a strong attack as he did up the Alpe.

Anyway, roll in July 2016!


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jul 2015)

I'm with the pundits view that the high pace kept in the peloton on most days was specifically done to make attacking earlier too difficult to pull off. We really enjoyed it and am now waiting for the Vuelta as the next stop gap between now and next July.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Movistar needs a stronger team to support Quintana otherwise he's always likely to fall short.


I felt the team was strong enough but the tactics weren't suitable to defeat the Skyroller tactic. If he wants to win next year, Quintana's probably going to need time-trialling ability too, but we won't know until the route announcement. Next year will be more interesting if Contador and Nibali are at their past strength for the full tour.

Roll on the Vuelta - do we have a thread for that yet?


----------



## Hont (28 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> If the top GC guys were that close, to literally a few seconds then they would fight for it, but my point is they are not going to get big enough time diffs on a sprint stage to catch up a gap of over a minute, which is what we have this year.



I remember Raimondas Rumsas trying to take a minute out of Joseba Beloki (for second place) by getting into a break on the Champs Elysees in 2002. Sure enough Beloki stuck his entire team on the front and dragged the break back.

I remember it because David Millar was in the break and he reported telling Rumsas to f**k off in as many languages as he could.


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> I remember Raimondas Rumsas trying...


That's a name I'd forgotten: "Even Raimondas Rumsas, whose wife was arrested leaving France in 2002 with a temperature controlled suitcase full of banned substances after Rumsas came from nowhere to finish third in the tour, claimed the drugs weren't for him but his ailing mother in law."


----------



## User169 (28 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> That's a name I'd forgotten: "Even Raimondas Rumsas, whose wife was arrested leaving France in 2002 with a temperature controlled suitcase full of banned substances after Rumsas came from nowhere to finish third in the tour, claimed the drugs weren't for him but his ailing mother in law."



Last seen trying to beat amateurs for money in Italian sportiefs.


----------



## HF2300 (28 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> After all, the man with the strongest team has won. But was he actually the strongest rider? Would Froome have won in the Movistar team? Probably. He's so composed and smart, he knows what his body can do, he makes the right decisions, even when isolated. I was probably most impressed with him at stage 19 to Les Sybelles. It was a tough day for him, he was alone, but he lost only half a minute to Quintana, what was a calculated effort from him up the hill, managing the time well. He didn't kill himself only to get back to Quintana or save some 10s, knowing the next day would be even more important. Others would have lost their head in panic and would have gone completely into the red.



I think this is a really important point. You see people like Ross Tucker saying there were plenty of better, quicker riders in South Africa, how did Froome get anywhere. Yet speed is only a fraction of what makes a champion; determination, mental strength and emotional intelligence play a large part, as does simply wanting it enough.

Having said that, would he have won in Movistar? I'm not so sure. To be able to do what he did takes - and took - a strong team that isn't internally divided, that you know are there working for you; and while a lot of the mental strength is Froome's, I'll bet Sky have played a hand in developing it. That's academic though - whatever the outcome, I think he'd have had a good go.

What will be interesting is his attitude to next year. Someone commented earlier that Wiggins will never win another tour, but I don't think Wiggins ever wanted to. For him, it was been there, done that, time for a different target; at least after he'd settled down from his post-tour wobbly. Is Froome a guy with multiple aims, or are 3, 5, 6 Tour wins his thing? Will he stop wanting it enough the third time round? Will he back G for it?



robertob said:


> Movistar needs a stronger team to support Quintana otherwise he's always likely to fall short. Sure he'll improve and have learned plenty, but can't do it on his own. We have seen how a strong team can make all the difference. Not to forget this years tour profile probably suited Quintana a lot with all the climbing. Nonetheless I like the small Colombian. He was riding smart too and came as close as it gets. Don't share some experts opinion that he should have attacked more often or early. It's not that easy, is it? If he would have done that it's unlikely he would have broken Froome but only would have worn him out and wouldn't have been able to put in such a strong attack as he did up the Alpe.



I think Movistar suffered because they didn't have the strength in depth Sky did, they had multiple aims and because Valverde was looking after Valverde in the early stages. It's easy to say Quintana should have attacked earlier, and easy to say he shouldn't have; I think it's difficult to know what the outcome would have been. We saw Sky blown apart by early attacks at times, and we saw them strong and untroubled. Had he attacked earlier, he might have blown and been unable to attack on the Alpe - but at the end of the day, top two GC was fixed from stage 14 and La Toussuire and the Alpe made no difference.

I'd really like to know what was going on in Movistar, what the decisions were. They certainly looked cautious and defensive. Was it a tactical decision based on incorrect assumptions, Quintana's or the team's limitations? Did he / they have the strength but just got the tactics wrong? On one stage - I forget which - he said he'd given all he had, I think; did he simply not have the strength? Interesting, but just speculation at the end of the day; we can't know and probably never will, even when the biographies come out!

Something that might bode well for next year is the competition that's coming through. The Yates' are developing quickly, G is looking increasingly like a GC contender (though unless things change I guess he'll be subservient to Froome again); Contador will be riding his last tour; Nibali might be on form; the French are developing some serious competitors; even Porte and TvG might be there or thereabouts. OK, we'll have the usual disappointments, but it still feels like something to look forward to, with ASO leaning towards more varied and challenging parcours.


----------



## ColinJ (28 Jul 2015)

User said:


> Classy


He considers it a '_level playing field_' because many of the amateurs are doped too!


----------



## mjr (28 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> Is Froome a guy with multiple aims, or are 3, 5, 6 Tour wins his thing? Will he stop wanting it enough the third time round? Will he back G for it?


He said after 2013 he wanted 4 or 5 - example without giving numbers http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...ht-for-multiple-Tour-de-France-victories.aspx - and he said similar again a few days ago - http://www.iol.co.za/sport/cycling/froome-targets-multiple-tour-wins-1.1890013

Will he stop wanting it or back G? Only time will tell...


----------



## HF2300 (28 Jul 2015)

I hadn't seen that, but I had that impression. I suppose if he's that way inclined 5 or 6 would be obvious, to equal or better Merckx, Hinault, Indurain or (edit) Anquetil (who I inexplicably forgot)


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Jul 2015)

He's not going to win any more, Quintana will get 2 of the next three and either a Yates twin or Aru will get the other.


----------



## suzeworld (28 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> He's not going to win any more, Quintana will get 2 of the next three and either a Yates twin or Aru will get the other.



Yay --- I soooo want this to be true ... I adore Quintana .. possibly even more than before now I see how TINY he is!

I think he lost this year in that stage in first week where Sky played their experitise / savvy abut the location and the weather and Movistar didnt seem aware of the hazards.
so Quintana was stuck playing catch up for quite silly reasons, really, well silly and maybe Valverde related too ....


----------



## themosquitoking (28 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> Yay --- I soooo want this to be true ... I adore Quintana .. possibly even more than before now I see how TINY he is!
> 
> I think he lost this year in that stage in first week where Sky played their experitise / savvy abut the location and the weather and Movistar didnt seem aware of the hazards.
> so Quintana was stuck playing catch up for quite silly reasons, really, well silly and maybe Valverde related too ....


He was unlucky and a little bit naieve on that stage maybe but the rest of the race i thought he was pretty much faultless, take away the time he lost on that stage and the team time trial and he won it. I claimed a moral victory for him in this house. My wife is acually getting quite jealous about my love for him. Would you like to adopt him with me and we'll live in a place with a big garden and he can just ride his bike around it all day long. Occasionally i shall rock him in my arms too.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> I hadn't seen that, but I had that impression. I suppose if he's that way inclined 5 or 6 would be obvious, to equal or better Merckx, Hinault or Indurain


Not to forget Jacques Anquetil.


----------



## gavroche (28 Jul 2015)

Froome may want to be the first man to win more than 5 TdF?


----------



## w00hoo_kent (28 Jul 2015)

mjray said:


> He said after 2013 he wanted 4 or 5 - example without giving numbers http://www.velonation.com/News/ID/1...ht-for-multiple-Tour-de-France-victories.aspx - and he said similar again a few days ago - http://www.iol.co.za/sport/cycling/froome-targets-multiple-tour-wins-1.1890013
> 
> Will he stop wanting it or back G? Only time will tell...


I can only see G at Sky getting GC in other tours, I think Froome is set for the long haul and barring injuries they are too close in age for G to get the nod. Maybe Giro or Vuelta if they can spare him from super domestique in the big one.


----------



## beastie (28 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Only 341 days til it starts again


Yeh but even better the spring classics start a way before that.


----------



## Aperitif (28 Jul 2015)

Anyone posted these yet? Stage photos.


----------



## 400bhp (28 Jul 2015)

If I was Froome, I'd be looking to win the Giro and Vuelta and if I was the Giro organisers I'd be throwing money his way for him to do this, before the Giro becomes second tier.


----------



## Bollo (28 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Anyone posted these yet? Stage photos.


Nice! I humped a 1.5kg 200mm, f2.8 lens on my back from Hook of Holland to Utrecht in the hope of grabbing something like Photo 1, but due to a delayed ferry, mad heat and dodgy garmin, I only made it just time for kickoff. By that time the course was heaving and decent spots for photography were almost impossible to find. ']My efforts are here, all taken with my tiny and light 35mm f1.8 prime. Grrrrrrr!

TBH I'm giving up on the showpiece stages like the out of town prologues. I avoided the Yorkshire stages last year because I suspected they'd be nuts, but was genuinely surprised how mental is was in Utrecht. The best TdF experiences I've had are at the French roll outs - good atmosphere, a decent chance of seeing the riders but not silly crowds.

My cunning plan to get to a Vuelta stage have just fallen through. Double fecking Grrrrr!


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (28 Jul 2015)

My efforts are here, all taken with my tiny and light 35mm f1.8 prime. Grrrrrrr!

[/QUOTE]They weren't when I looked.


----------



## HF2300 (29 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> I can only see G at Sky getting GC in other tours, I think Froome is set for the long haul and barring injuries they are too close in age for G to get the nod. Maybe Giro or Vuelta if they can spare him from super domestique in the big one.



Or unless he leaves the team. I think the original point about G is slightly different though; even if he's not Sky's GC contender, his strength in GC and the use Sky make of him mean he's likely to shake up the top ten even if he is on super-dom duties.


----------



## jowwy (29 Jul 2015)

Problem with G is that he's such a good all rounder. He was superb in the classics this year and monumental in the TDF for the first 18 stages. Its no wonder he blew up on stages 19/20 with all the work he was doing on the front, just a pity that kennaugh fell ill


----------



## mjr (29 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> He's not going to win any more, Quintana will get 2 of the next three and either a Yates twin or Aru will get the other.


I think it all depends on the courses ASO set... and they seem to like Froome.

I don't think G will go for it either. I think he wants some monuments and maybe a rainbow.


----------



## rich p (29 Jul 2015)

I don't think Thomas will ever win a GT. He's just not a good enough climber. I probably said the same about Brad so you can't rule it out completely. It would probably have to be the Giro or Vuelta and they tend to have the killer mtn top finishes which he'd struggle with imho.
If the rumours are true I'd expect Landa to be first in the tdf Sky pecking order if Froome were to be unavailable


----------



## robertob (29 Jul 2015)

Not sure if already posted, but the "Best Of" video from the Le Tour YT channel gives me goosebumps. Fantastic stuff. Highlights in six minutes why this is the best race on the planet. Absolutely loving it!


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2015)

deptfordmarmoset said:


> My efforts are here, all taken with my tiny and light 35mm f1.8 prime. Grrrrrrr!


They weren't when I looked.[/QUOTE]
Left the lens cap on, @Bollo 

Great video highlights too, Robert, thank you. Geschke wins the day if not the Yellow.


----------



## smutchin (29 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't think Thomas will ever win a GT. He's just not a good enough climber.



Yep. Hate to say it but I agree. Probably not quite good enough as a time triallist either.

Even before the Tour, his limitations were exposed in the RVV, on that final climb where he couldn't follow the attack, and again on the final time trial at the Tour de Suisse.

This has been a great year for him but I suspect it's about as good as it's ever going to get. Would love to see him win Paris-Roubaix some time - that's probably a realistic target.

As a domestique, though, he's one of the very best, which is a great talent in its own right. He's a lot like Sylvain Chavanel, another rider I've always had a lot of time for.


----------



## HF2300 (29 Jul 2015)

rich p said:


> I don't think Thomas will ever win a GT. He's just not a good enough climber. I probably said the same about Brad so you can't rule it out completely. It would probably have to be the Giro or Vuelta and they tend to have the killer mtn top finishes which he'd struggle with imho.
> If the rumours are true I'd expect Landa to be first in the tdf Sky pecking order should Froome be unavailable



You obviously feel strongly about this, given you've posted it twice!


----------



## Bollo (29 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> They weren't when I looked.
> Left the lens cap on, @Bollo
> 
> Great video highlights too, Robert, thank you. Geschke wins the day if not the Yellow.


Too much dizzy water last night 'Teef Hic! At least some French products are making it across the channel.

Linky fixed (I hope).


----------



## Aperitif (29 Jul 2015)

Bollo said:


> Too much dizzy water last night 'Teef Hic! At least some French products are making it across the channel.
> 
> Linky fixed (I hope).


Looks like every time you wanted to take a picture, Paul, an oaf on a bicycle got in the way. Interestingly, the 'auto shopping linky thing' that highlights random combos of text for sales purposes, fell upon your "1.5Kg 200mm" (Tamron probs. ) lens description. I clicked it and found found more muscles, cycling to entertain us spectators. Here.


----------



## Bollo (29 Jul 2015)

Aperitif said:


> Looks like every time you wanted to take a picture, Paul, an oaf on a bicycle got in the way. Interestingly, the 'auto shopping linky thing' that highlights random combos of text for sales purposes, fell upon your "1.5Kg 200mm" (Tamron probs. ) lens description. I clicked it and found found more muscles, cycling to entertain us spectators. Here.


I'd try to beat your pun, but you've got me snookered! 
Tamron Probs sounds like a villian in an Iain M Banks book.


----------



## Cathryn (29 Jul 2015)

robertob said:


> Not sure if already posted, but the "Best Of" video from the Le Tour YT channel gives me goosebumps. Fantastic stuff. Highlights in six minutes why this is the best race on the planet. Absolutely loving it!



That was amazing!!!


----------



## Aperitif (30 Jul 2015)

Remember Daniel Tekleheimanot? Steve Cummings? a Post-script.


----------



## coffeejo (30 Jul 2015)

Well that sucks


----------



## Berk on a Bike (30 Jul 2015)

MTN Qhubeka were in talks with Dimension Data at the start of the Tour so hopefully that might bear fruit.


----------



## w00hoo_kent (30 Jul 2015)

Idle speculation but from what other people have said about costs to run a team, $9.5 million over 8 years doesn't sound like a huge amount and it could be that they were looking to up that sort of commitment thanks to the increased exposure. I'd have thought they'd have found another sponsor from somewhere after the TV time in the Tour. Fingers crossed anyway, it does seem like a crazy choice by MTN if it really was just 'let's do something different'. A bit like building a bike and then selling it without ever riding it properly.


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> it does seem like a crazy choice by MTN


Yep, MTN have made a massive PR blunder out of a success and made themselves look like an evil moneygrubbing telco with one final step: sponsor a charity cycling team, cycling team has success, then while they're still in the public memory, abruptly cut off money to charity cycling team for fear they'll want to grow and ask for more sponsorship! 

Even if they'd have kept quiet for another week or two and let it drift out as out-of-contract non-renewed MTN riders signed up elsewhere, people would have kept talking about Europcar's tightness for a while longer.

Will cyclists visiting South Africa this winter make a point of using Vodacom or whoever else instead?


----------



## Bonus (30 Jul 2015)

Here in SA MTN are getting roasted and praised in equal amounts. 
They announced that they would not be renewing sponsorship quite a long time ago.


----------



## mjr (30 Jul 2015)

Bonus said:


> They announced that they would not be renewing sponsorship quite a long time ago.


Got a link for that? http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/mtn-ends-qhubeka-team-sponsorship/ says MTN told the team on Sunday.


----------



## Bonus (30 Jul 2015)

It was discussed on Sport radio over here before that. Maybe it was then a rumour that came true.


----------



## Hont (30 Jul 2015)

w00hoo_kent said:


> Idle speculation but from what other people have said about costs to run a team, $9.5 million over 8 years doesn't sound like a huge amount and it could be that they were looking to up that sort of commitment thanks to the increased exposure.


Just for info Jonathan Vaughters tweeted that the bottom of World Tour Teams is about $14M a year. Garmin's is $17M (and Sky's $40M).


----------



## HF2300 (30 Jul 2015)

MTN have a new CEO as of 2 weeks ago, have just been through a long strike and a cost cutting process, the group's been hit by currency weakness in their biggest markets, and they cited tough market conditions as a reason for withdrawing, so maybe the new CEO's put a hold on sponsorship.


----------



## suzeworld (31 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> He was unlucky and a little bit naieve on that stage maybe but the rest of the race i thought he was pretty much faultless, take away the time he lost on that stage and the team time trial and he won it. I claimed a moral victory for him in this house. My wife is acually getting quite jealous about my love for him. Would you like to adopt him with me and we'll live in a place with a big garden and he can just ride his bike around it all day long. Occasionally i shall rock him in my arms too.



Lets! Tho I think we need to get a garden with mountains in it .. 

I totally agree with your analysis .. It was naivity on the whole team's part i the first week, I think

so ... he had the victory for me too, actually getting such good times in the last two days of the alps ... brilliant stuff ... tho my wife persists in being a Froome fan, which I just cant fathom cos the guy excites no emotional response in me at all ... Quintana's inscrutable expression is great ... then suddenly he can smile ... .

Roll on next year!


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2015)

themosquitoking said:


> He was unlucky and a little bit naieve on that stage maybe ... take away the time he lost on that stage and the team time trial and he won it...





suzeworld said:


> I totally agree with your analysis .. It was naivity on the whole team's part i the first week, I think



But that's just maths, really. Getting caught by the split in the crosswinds on stage 2 was a mistake, but on paper at least the first week didn't suit Quintana and the job was probably keep him in touch with the leaders, which they did. I think if you'd told him to start with he was going to lose two minutes over a week he wasn't suited to he'd have taken it, thinking he could recover the time in the mountains. Don't forget he did very well over the cobbles - you could argue he made the lost time up there.

Realistically he and the team were just not able, for whatever reason, to make up time on Sky over the whole race, and particularly in the second and third weeks where they'd have been looking to make the time.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> But that's just maths, really. Getting caught by the split in the crosswinds on stage 2 was a mistake, but on paper at least the first week didn't suit Quintana and the job was probably keep him in touch with the leaders, which they did. I think if you'd told him to start with he was going to lose two minutes over a week he wasn't suited to he'd have taken it, thinking he could recover the time in the mountains. Don't forget he did very well over the cobbles - you could argue he made the lost time up there.
> 
> Realistically he and the team were just not able, for whatever reason, to make up time on Sky over the whole race, and particularly in the second and third weeks where they'd have been looking to make the time.



But losing time on the crosswinds was exactly the issue for Quintana when he rode the Vuelta last year - almost identical. The team didn't knowwho to protect (Valpiti or Quintana) and ended up favouring Valpiti. Really poor.


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> But losing time on the crosswinds was exactly the issue for Quintana when he rode the Vuelta last year - almost identical. The team didn't knowwho to protect (Valpiti or Quintana) and ended up favouring Valpiti. Really poor.



It was, and it was a mistake; and you point out another issue there, which was that the team appeared divided. Maybe he could have saved a minute there, but that's not quite the point. Saying the race was lost on that stage because Quintana's time loss there was about the same as his losing margin overall, when he wasn't expected (or expecting) to make good time on those sections anyway, doesn't really make sense when the real battle was always going to be in the mountains.

I can't help feeling that if any one stage made the difference, it was probably La Pierre St Martin (which was also a loss roughly equivalent to his losing margin overall); but in reality I think it was the accumulation of a whole lot of things going on - including team strength, tactics and decision making - over the whole three weeks, particularly the second two.


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2015)

Sky to sign Quintana


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2015)

HF2300 said:


> It was, and it was a mistake; and you point out another issue there, which was that the team appeared divided. Maybe he could have saved a minute there, but that's not quite the point. Saying the race was lost on that stage because Quintana's time loss there was about the same as his losing margin overall, when he wasn't expected (or expecting) to make good time on those sections anyway, doesn't really make sense when the real battle was always going to be in the mountains. I can't help feeling that if any one stage made the difference, it was probably La Pierre St Martin (which was also a loss roughly equivalent to his losing margin overall); but in reality I think it was the accumulation of a whole lot of things going on - including team strength, tactics and decision making - over the whole three weeks, particularly the second two.



Yeah, agree. Bit like a game of chess (which, for me, all these constituents make bike racing so appealing). But I bet Sky were rubbing their hands after week 1, knowing what they knew (attack and break the minds of their rivals) to La Pierre St Martin.

I loved the stage (was it the first Alpe stage) where Quintana, Valpiti, Contador and Nibbles each had a go at attacking Froome in quick succession. What made it more fascinating was that a photo appeared on Farcebook before the stage (think it was the Tour feed where it came from) with Quintana, Contador and Valpiti sat down on some plastic chairs deep in conversation, clearly(now with hindsight) discussing how to attack Froome.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Sky to sign Quintana


Dunno but him and Froome were awfy pally during the TdF, just sayin'


----------



## gavroche (31 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Dunno but him and Froome were awfy pally during the TdF, just sayin'


No chance of that. Sky wants to keep it British as they only want a British rider to win the Tour.


----------



## Hont (31 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> No chance of that. Sky wants to keep it British as they only want a British rider to win the Tour.


Shame they keep doing it with an African then. 

Just messin'


----------



## Hont (31 Jul 2015)

suzeworld said:


> so ... [Quintana] had the victory for me too,


Me too. In the white jersey competition.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> No chance of that. Sky wants to keep it British as they only want a British rider to win the Tour.





Hont said:


> Me too. In the white jersey competition.


The previous one was a Belgian


----------



## gavroche (31 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> The previous one was a Belgian


Yeah, and your Queen is also German and her husband is Greek! The British people really are a funny lot!


----------



## gavroche (31 Jul 2015)

User said:


> FTFY


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Yeah, and your Queen is also German and her husband is Greek! The British people really are a funny lot!


My theory is if you were born in Scotland, yer Scottish.. England, yer English..
I don't buy this 'My grandad was Scottish'pish..
you are where you were born..
The UK has a terrible habit of 'adopting' athletes..
Reet better get thread back on track, folks..

Didn't Sir Dave mention at one time that he reckons he could take a Frenchman on board and win the tour with him?


----------



## mjr (31 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> Didn't Sir Dave mention at one time that he reckons he could take a Frenchman on board and win the tour with him?


He said he'd like to, as part of the bizarre undermining of Chris Froome's confidence before the 2014 Tour. http://www.cyclingnews.com/news/brailsford-would-like-to-win-tour-de-france-with-french-rider/


----------



## Hont (31 Jul 2015)

gavroche said:


> Yeah, and your Queen is also British and her husband is German/Danish/Greek!


Actually properly fixed that for you. It's an inconvenient truth that the Queen is less than a quarter German by lineage as her mother was from long-standing English/Scottish heritage and her grandparents had mixed lineage. And as Bobby Mhor said, where you are born has to play a part. If you have to go back to your great, great, great grandfather to find the last in your direct line to be born in Germany, you aint German.

Prince Phillip regards himself as Danish FWIW.


----------



## ColinJ (31 Jul 2015)

Bobby Mhor said:


> My theory is if you were born in Scotland, yer Scottish.. England, yer English..
> I don't buy this 'My grandad was Scottish'pish..
> you are where you were born..


So if your ancestors were Scottish, your grandparents are Scottish, and your parents are Scottish, but your mum took a day trip to Carlisle while heavily pregnant, went into labour unexpectedly and gave birth to you on the 'wrong side' of the border, but then took you home again a couple of days later and you have spent your entire life in Scotland, then you are ... _English_?


----------



## Dayvo (31 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> So if your ancestors were Scottish, your grandparents are Scottish, and your parents are Scottish, but your mum took a day trip to Carlisle while heavily pregnant, went into labour unexpectedly and gave birth to you on the 'wrong side' of the border, but then took you home again a couple of days later and you have spent your entire life in Scotland, then you are ... _English_?



Yeah, if you're lucky!


----------



## coffeejo (31 Jul 2015)

Hont said:


> Actually properly fixed that for you. It's an inconvenient truth that the Queen is less than a quarter German by lineage as her mother was from long-standing English/Scottish heritage and her grandparents had mixed lineage. And as Bobby Mhor said, where you are born has to play a part. If you have to go back to your great, great, great grandfather to find the last in your direct line to be born in Germany, you aint German.
> 
> Prince Phillip regards himself as Danish FWIW.


I can't work out the "greats" but I'm a member of the sixth generation of my family who wasn't born in Germany. The ancestors, W & J, were both born in the town of Endingen in Baden, as it was then, and their families emigrated separately to the Americas in the 1880s. W & J met in California as young adults. Not all the family left Germany. Both "sides" were fought for in both World Wars.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2015)

Nationality is an artificial construct based on political whim. In sporting contexts, nationality is entirely arbitrary, your eligibility for a particular nationality determined by the laws of the sport's governing body. End of.


----------



## Bobby Mhor (31 Jul 2015)

ColinJ said:


> So if your ancestors were Scottish, your grandparents are Scottish, and your parents are Scottish, but your mum took a day trip to Carlisle while heavily pregnant, went into labour unexpectedly and gave birth to you on the 'wrong side' of the border, but then took you home again a couple of days later and you have spent your entire life in Scotland, then you are ... _English_?


Of course..
its where you pop out that counts..
luckily my mum stayed at home


----------



## 400bhp (31 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> Nationality is an artificial construct based political whim. In sporting contexts, nationality is entirely arbitrary, your eligibility for a particular nationality determined by the laws of the sport's governing body. End of.



Brilliant response, one which I would like to have written if I had the talent/be arsed attitude.


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Apart from when you are Scottish, cos we are the bestest.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Apart from when you are Scottish, cos we are the bestest.



Until you start being successful, when you become British.


----------



## smutchin (31 Jul 2015)

400bhp said:


> Brilliant response, one which I would like to have written if I had the talent/be arsed attitude.



I copied it off the internet.


----------



## rualexander (31 Jul 2015)

Great GoPro videos from every stage https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLU-MdhZSPm4YKDGOZmm1urqZzd15MYMYu


----------



## HF2300 (31 Jul 2015)

smutchin said:


> I copied it off the internet.



Ah, that's why it's wrong then.


----------



## Supersuperleeds (31 Jul 2015)

Marmion said:


> Apart from when you are from Yorkshire, cos we are the bestest.



Completely agree


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (31 Jul 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Completely agree


twat


----------



## robertob (31 Jul 2015)

rualexander said:


> Great GoPro videos from every stage https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PLU-MdhZSPm4YKDGOZmm1urqZzd15MYMYu


Awesome!


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (1 Aug 2015)

Eritrea welcomes home Daniel Teklehaimanot and Merhawi Kudus


View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8gS-RtKJvQI


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (10 Aug 2015)

I am currently watching Eurosport's review of the Tour - classic Kelly moment on stage 13, with Kirby screaming his head off making no sense...Kelly says "van Avermaet"...Kirby keeps screaming, a few seconds later Kelly's almost hushed comment registers with him and he screams "and it is GVA"...Kirby continues to scream about Sagan fighting for the win, there's about 100 metres still to go, and Kirby challenges the viewer "CAN SAGAN TAKE THIS!!!!??????"...almost inaudibly Kelly's voice can just be heard "no, no he can't"


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> I am currently watching Eurosport's review of the Tour - classic Kelly moment on stage 13, with Kirby screaming his head off making no sense...Kelly says "van Avermaet"...Kirby keeps screaming, a few seconds later Kelly's almost hushed comment registers with him and he screams "and it is GVA"...Kirby continues to scream about Sagan fighting for the win, there's about 100 metres still to go, and Kirby challenges the viewer "CAN SAGAN TAKE THIS!!!!??????"...almost inaudibly Kelly's voice can just be heard "no, no he can't"



I remember chuckling about that at the time.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (10 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


> Eritrea welcomes home Daniel Teklehaimanot and Merhawi Kudus



It's great that people are out supporting them, but I have very mixed feelings. I have colleagues who do research on Eritrea and it's one of the world's most repressive regimes, and I have no doubt that the success of these two guys is being used by the regime for propaganda purposes.


----------



## coffeejo (11 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's great that people are out supporting them, but I have very mixed feelings. I have colleagues who do research on Eritrea and it's one of the world's most repressive regimes, and I have no doubt that the success of these two guys is being used by the regime for propaganda purposes.


Speaking from a position of total ignorance re: Eritrea, it could be argued that no publicity is bad publicity and the team's success and new-found fame means that the western world and its media will take another look at human rights issues.


----------



## HF2300 (11 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's great that people are out supporting them, but I have very mixed feelings. I have colleagues who do research on Eritrea and it's one of the world's most repressive regimes, and I have no doubt that the success of these two guys is being used by the regime for propaganda purposes.



It probably is, but that doesn't mean their success is not a good thing for them personally, for the profile of African cycling, for other Eritrean cyclists, or ultimately for Eritrea as a whole - most news reports have had a proviso about the Eritrean regime which you'd think is likely to increase global awareness and scrutiny.


----------



## Flying_Monkey (11 Aug 2015)

Yep, totally agree on increased visibility being a good thing in all cases.


----------



## HF2300 (12 Aug 2015)

Supersuperleeds said:


> Serious question: are Europcar pulling out of cycling?



INRNG summary of the current Europcar situation:

http://inrng.com/2015/08/europcar-sponsor-hunt/#more-26095


----------



## User169 (17 Aug 2015)

Flying_Monkey said:


> It's great that people are out supporting them, but I have very mixed feelings. I have colleagues who do research on Eritrea and it's one of the world's most repressive regimes, and I have no doubt that the success of these two guys is being used by the regime for propaganda purposes.



Follow up piece in Graun today. In the print version, it was next to a piece on two emigrants from Eritrea and the general screwed-up ness there. 

http://www.theguardian.com/sport/2015/aug/17/eritrea-cycling-team-rwanda-tour-de-france


----------



## mjr (21 Aug 2015)

http://www.barb.co.uk/whats-new/weekly-top-10 for w/e 26 July suggests that TdF viewing figures on itv4 peaked at 1.192million for the live coverage of the final stage. The Friday and Saturday live shows also attracted about 450,000 viewers, putting them 10th and 7th respectively, with the TdF highlights and a Bond movie completing the top 10.

itv4+1's figures suggest another 25,000-63,000 viewers for highlights each day.

For comparison, 1.2million viewers wouldn't quite make itv1's top 30, but would be a top 20 show for BBC2 or Channel 4 and top 10 if it was on 5. Surely this must be worth quite a bit to itv?

Will the Vuelta and ToB do more than last year's typical 300,000...? Watch their threads


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (21 Aug 2015)




----------



## rich p (22 Aug 2015)

Marmion said:


>


Where was that printed?


----------



## jarlrmai (22 Aug 2015)

I wondered what was in those Sky branded drinks...


----------



## Pro Tour Punditry (22 Aug 2015)

rich p said:


> Where was that printed?


This month's Pro Cycling magazine - I spotted it linked on twitter


----------

